# Street Fighter x Tekken/Tekken x Street Fighter Discussion x Discussion



## Helix (Jul 20, 2010)

It is a rumor, but I can see this happening if EVO 2010 was any evidence.

Capcom will make Capcom vs Namco based on the Street Fighter IV engine (2.5D). Namco will make Namco vs Capcom based on the Tekken 6 engine (3D). Two different games, and I will most likely get both if it is true.

Holy phuck, I can't wait to juggle Ryu around.

Source:


----------



## hotpoor (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome news. KOS MOS vs. Fucking Morrigan ftw.


----------



## delirium (Jul 20, 2010)

It's an interesting idea, but has this place ever posted any rumors that actually came true? I didn't go through all of them but look at their rumored first 3DS images.



That's not even close to what they showed at E3.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 20, 2010)

Helix said:


> It is a rumor, but I can see this happening if EVO 2010 was any evidence.
> 
> Capcom will make Capcom vs Namco based on the Street Fighter IV engine (2.5D). Namco will make Namco vs Capcom based on the Tekken 6 engine (3D). Two different games, and I will most likely get both if it is true.
> 
> ...


This would be fucking amazing. I am a great fan of both series so I am *very* intersted in these games(if true)

Oh and, juggling Ryu is fine and all, but feeding Jin a Metsu Shoryuken sounds satisfying aswell. Especially since he became Captain Doucebag in Tekken 6.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

That's awesome news.


----------



## Cash (Jul 20, 2010)

nice, should be epic. Chun-Li vs Nina pek


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2010)

Confirmed.



			
				JV.com said:
			
		

> Already used to cross-overs with the two companies, characters of Namco and Capcom should go all out and duke it out not in one, but two new fighting games !
> The 1st one called "Capcom Vs Namco" is developed by Capcom using SF4's engine.
> Namco, on his side, will use Tekken 6's engine to create Namco Vs Capcom. This shouls be made official during the next Comic-con that will take place in San Diego the 24th july


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet. Two formerly acclaimed series in two different VS games, based on the engine of both series worst installments. I can't wait.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2010)

lol

for a minute I thought you were talking about Namco X Capcom


----------



## lo0p (Jul 20, 2010)

Good news indeed.  I thought Capcom's big announcement was that Mega Man bullshit.


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2010)

Tekken characters are going to look so cool in SSF4's artstyle, here's to hoping we get a gameplay trailer or something with some substance at comic-con.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sweet. Two formerly acclaimed series in two different VS games, based on the engine of both series worst installments. I can't wait.



This              .


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 20, 2010)

*Let hope it be similar to the other Capcom vs games and like not the previous Namco vs Capcom game*


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Sweet. Two formerly acclaimed series in two different VS games, based on the engine of both series worst installments. I can't wait.





Pringer Lagann said:


> This              .



Try and at least have a shred of optimism, we haven't even seen the game(s) yet.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Nightmare vs Akuma


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> Nightmare vs Akuma



Bob vs Rufus
Guile vs Paul 
Fei Long vs Law


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Cammy vs Nina


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2010)

Akira said:


> Try and at least have a shred of optimism, we haven't even seen the game(s) yet.



I can say Tekken 6 was ok. Def. not the best game in the Tekken series, but, not terrible.. but, then again, Tekken is not my steez. This is just based off what real Tekken players I talk to tell me.

SF4's engine, on the other hand, I can say with confidence, can not possibly create a good game.

This is either fake, or really lazy. On the Capcom side, the art are all just copy and pastes from other games.

Sim is his CvS2 portrait, Ken is his V.Ken from SvC Chaos portrait, Batsu is obviously a Rival Schools or Project Justice portrait, Alex is clearly old SF3 art, etc.

The 2nd pic, just looks like someone shopped one of King's grabs, and Abel's cutscene from the start of Soulless. :L


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jul 20, 2010)

Akira said:


> Tekken characters are going to look so cool in SSF4's artstyle, here's to hoping we get a gameplay trailer or something with some substance at comic-con.



and the girls are actually going to look good in the namco version.  this is coming from a SF fan.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

^This game was so cool.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2010)

TOO MANY FIGHTERS NOW! WHAT MADNESS IS....I WOULDA NEVER IMAGINED TWO YEARS AGO!!!

considering the potential rosters outside of just Street fighter and Tekken, these could be some crazy games.

not the most optimistic but im hoping for greatness.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh fucking shit. 

GETTING BOTH ON DAY FUCKING 1


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2010)

hotpoor said:


> Awesome news. KOS MOS fucking Morrigan ftw.



That's how I saw it.


----------



## Cash (Jul 20, 2010)

ohhh forgot about Morrigan. her in the SS4 engine would be dope. gotta bring her over from kicking ass in MVC2


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll be hooked when I see a trailer.


----------



## Helix (Jul 20, 2010)

I creamed my pants.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually made a thread about this a few months ago, when the news first surfaced.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2010)

do we even have any confirmation or is this just speculation at best 



That pic looks friggen shopped as hell

Maybe we should hold off on the making of threads before its even confirmed as real hmm?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2010)

If it actually happens I'll definitely support it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2010)

Haseo better be in it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think he can be, seeing as .hack belongs to the Bandai side of Bandai Namco.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't think he can be, seeing as .hack belongs to the Bandai side of Bandai Namco.


Awwww...
But I wanted naruto vs ryu


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2010)

Mmmm sure is confirmed game around here.


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

Difference of names, but they are definitely two different games coming out. 

It'd be nice if a mod can change the topic to Street fighter X Tekken/Tekken X Street Fighter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh yeah... vid.


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

Kazuya friggen raped Ryu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2010)

lol @ the ONE guy cheering for the Tekken side.

It's so quiet when he's rooting on, too...):


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2010)

Reminds me to Rival Schools , meeh don't feeling hype with the crossover and I like both series.

Dunno I preferred they to make another Darkstalkers or Rival Schools , but.. well awesome news for the people that wanted this .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok i'm buying both then, now that its confirmed and all 

Tekken is really branching out  first naruto, now street fighter 

But yeah, new darkstalkers plz  i would enjoy it in 2D but its a fleeting dream


----------



## Laxus (Jul 24, 2010)

Fuck yea, Kazuya 

I'm hyped for this.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

Dudley vs. Steve.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2010)

The true rival battle can begin...



Gief vs Kuma!!!


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9EpHRdlI3M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> The true rival battle can begin...
> 
> 
> 
> Gief vs Kuma!!!



OMG Kuma's gona take revenge for the many brothers lost


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

Azazel vs Seth


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2010)

Dem direct feed screenies:


*Spoiler*: __ 




















And bigger version of the "gameplay" vid without the toolbox Tekken fan in the background, lol.


----------



## Laxus (Jul 24, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2010)

I fucking knew it

Since Tekken's my favorite franchise and SF was my first fighting game and I play it a great amount (and by far my #2 favorite fighter) I'm getting both on day 1.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, Kazuya transitioned into SF4's artstyle better than I thought possible..



Naturally getting both on day 1, whenever that "day 1" might be (which by the looks of it is probably 2012).


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

Want to see Namco's version...


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

i wonder if they will give Tekken characters projectiles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2010)

Well Devil Jin, Ogre and Devil have projectiles buuut..


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2010)

hahaha this feels so ass weird. 2 of my favorite fighters are crossing fists but they transitioned the tekken characters pretty faithful so far. i saw ewgf's, hellsweeps, wavedash, nina had her multithrows and i can see nancy in the background. pretty pumped for this. i am looking forward to namco's version.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 24, 2010)

Gotta love Kazuya wavedashing under those Hadoukens


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragunov Vs Zangief 

Do Want...


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well Devil Jin, Ogre and Devil have projectiles buuut..



Alisa has projectiles too, but I doubt she gets in the game. 

Kuma has his barrel roll, which is pretty much projecting himself.


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

need Bryan fury and Lei. Gouken vs Heihachi  would be cool. Ling vs Chun-Li would be a nice rivalry. another cool rivalry would be Lei and Fei Long. oh and Lei and Gen and have Lei switch styles as well. give him some drunken boxing


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gosh I think they fixed Chun Li's thighs!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

So my source was right, I demand my original thread be fused with this one. 

It was Tekken vs Street Fighter, while this one was Capcom vs Namco. 

Ryus getting his ass kicked bad. 

Also he looks too cartoony compared to Kazuya with the two models.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 24, 2010)

get the fuck out of here


----------



## t3hVeG (Jul 24, 2010)

Day one purchase!

This game is pure fanservice for me since Tekken and Street Fighter are my all time favorite fighting game franchises.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> need Bryan fury and Lei. Gouken vs Heihachi  would be cool. Ling vs Chun-Li would be a nice rivalry. another cool rivalry would be Lei and Fei Long. oh and Lei and Gen and have Lei switch styles as well. give him some drunken boxing



Adon and Bruce vs Sagat and Bryan!
Bob and Rufus vs Paul and Guile!
Fei Long and Law vs Sakura and Xiaoyu!
Marduk and Zangief vs El Fuerte and King!

FUCKING HYPED AS A friend HERE.
GIEF.GAEM.NAO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't like that they straight ripped the Street Fighter characters from SF4 though, same ultras and everything. :/

Capcom falling back into old habits.


----------



## t3hVeG (Jul 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like that they straight ripped the Street Fighter characters from SF4 though, same ultras and everything. :/
> 
> Capcom falling back into old habits.



Honestly it could just be a placeholder for now, this game is really early in development and things can be changed.  Remember, they said this game wasn't coming out for a while so theres still more to improve on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2010)

If they can change the MVC animations of the characters they can change the SVT animations eventually, its probably not a big deal


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 25, 2010)

What we saw was literally 2 months of development....pretty sure ALOT of shit is gonna change, the game isn't due until 2012...honestly they should've shown this in like December or something, lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks stupid as fuck tbh. I'll wait till theirs more info on it.


----------



## valerian (Jul 25, 2010)

Instant buy.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 25, 2010)

Why are people so quick to be negative...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2010)

So fucking happy this game was confirmed, definitely getting it the very first.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 25, 2010)

Goodness the graphics are amazing! I love the cinematic feel of the background. I watched it dozens of times, but only caught the way the dust clouds were moving along with the characters' attacks. When Chun Li flipped over Ryu and launched her Hosenka, I think my heart skipped a beat. LOL! No wonder the fans went crazy! Epic... simply Epic!


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like that they straight ripped the Street Fighter characters from SF4 though, same ultras and everything. :/
> 
> Capcom falling back into old habits.



It's Capcom, they have anti-midas touch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Was hoping more for a Capcom VS Namco, but the two different games sounds interesting. Wonder how they're going to release them.


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

they need to bring capcom vs SNK back or atleast make it an XBLA


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 25, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Why are people so quick to be negative...



Because it's the Internet. When has it ever NOT been negative?


----------



## Ziko (Jul 25, 2010)

Dear god this'll be awesome.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy Fking SHIT!!!

I came 

Still having a hard time believing this is real.

Kazuya FTW!!

The wait for these games to be released is going to be pure HELL


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2010)

"Anti-midas" touch my ass, lol.

Likes:
Tech Rolling, might add some nice okizeme to the game.
The return of the Donkey Kick.

Dislikes:
Chain combos
Backdash still having invincibility.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah my friend told me about this yesterday morn that his friend at comicon confirmed. I just hope both versions have the guile theme, since it goes with everything, and Kaz n Yoshimitsu's t2 themes make it in the game.


----------



## Helix (Jul 25, 2010)

I been playing Tekken 6 just in anticipation for this. But two years is a long time... Hell, even waiting for MvC3 is a long time.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2010)

is this game coming out in both capcom and namco enginges?

i know they only showed capcom, as excited as i am with the idea, i really dont want this to be just in street fighter's engine. lovely art and all but the graphics are shit compared to tekken :S...

i really want to see them fight in 3D as well. Not rooting for tekken's side or anything, played both games, but i prefer to see them move in 3D space than just moving back and forth with a few punches.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> is this game coming out in both capcom and namco enginges?
> 
> i know they only showed capcom, as excited as i am with the idea, i really dont want this to be just in street fighter's engine. lovely art and all but the graphics are shit compared to tekken :S...
> 
> i really want to see them fight in 3D as well. Not rooting for tekken's side or anything, played both games, but i prefer to see them move in 3D space than just moving back and forth with a few punches.



The 2D back and forth has a lot more depth than you think it does.

I'm a bit worried about this new "spinning" effect that certain moves have. From the current idea of it, it sets up the chance to land Supers too easily. Even if you don't have meter to do Super, it gives you huge frame advantage to move forward to gain position and add pressure. Kazuya almost made two full dashes after he landed his chain combo before Ryu recovered. I hope that system doesn't get too out of hands.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2010)

Lightning screw uppercut always goes forward  You can have 1 rotation of a full 4 rotations for maximum effect


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Why are people so quick to be negative...



Because Capcom hasn't made a good fighting game since 2001.


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 26, 2010)

Where's my R.Mika & Rolento?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2010)

*@ Inuhanyou:* You talking to me?

*@ bbq sauce:* SSF4 is a good game. There are certain things holding it back from being great but it's still good.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this thread really going to stay active for 2 years?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Doubtful, Tekken sucks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* SSF4 is a good game. There are certain things holding it back from being great but it's still good.



It had potential.. but, the combo of shitty hitboxes, non existant corners, invul backsteps (good in other games, but, shouldn't be standard in SF), a system that generally encourages you to disrespect your opponent and just mash on defense, instead of blocking, scrub mode command interpreter, free as fuck reversal timing, and various scatter brained, wtf were they thinking, character specific, details just kill this shit IMO.

Like srsly, if this games systems and engine had been what was used to launch CFJ, then they dropped SF4 with the same systems/engine. NOBODY would play that shit.
But, because we waited 10 years to get a new installment in the series, a lot of this community just accepts it and plays it, because we're stuck in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It had potential.. but, the combo of shitty hitboxes, non existant corners, invul backsteps (good in other games, but, shouldn't be standard in SF), a system that generally encourages you to disrespect your opponent and just mash on defense, instead of blocking, scrub mode command interpreter, free as fuck reversal timing, and various scatter brained, wtf were they thinking, character specific, details just kill this shit IMO.
> 
> Like srsly, if this games systems and engine had been what was used to launch CFJ, then they dropped SF4 with the same systems/engine. NOBODY would play that shit.
> But, because we waited 10 years to get a new installment in the series, a lot of this community just accepts it and plays it, because we're stuck in a lose-lose situation.



Most of that is easily overcome though.

Through long consideration of what held SSF4 from being great is 2 things in my opinion.

1. Invincibility on backdash
2. Absolute Guard

If they removed Absolute Guard it will remove all effects of mashing during block string and mashing on OS throws. Removing invincibility on backdash will turn the game into a bit more offensive in which everyone wants (I could care less). The risk reward factor on the backdash is just too good. Hence why I'm not too happy about them having invincibility on backdash for SFxT. It's still an early build I know, but that's for sure one thing I want out of the game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 26, 2010)

It should be named to Jank: the crossover. I swear if this actually works, I'll go out in public cosplaying as Akiha


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2010)

Hn....I would rather Namco NOT make a fighting game.  Tekken and SC are cute, no more.  Make an rpg or action game.  Oh wait, that requires writers.  My bad, carry on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy crud, this is real.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2010)

Considering the Street Fighter 4 style the Capcom version has I'm hoping that there will be a few Street Fighter characters who weren't in Super Street Figher 4 so we can see how they look in that style.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure I want.


----------



## Rikishi (Jul 27, 2010)

First Marvel vs Capcom 3, and now this. Who _won't_ Capcom people fight?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

Little girl-oh look a Touhou crossover.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

Shit got real.Omg.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Considering the Street Fighter 4 style the Capcom version has I'm hoping that there will be a few Street Fighter characters who weren't in Super Street Figher 4 so we can see how they look in that style.



Do you REALLY expect Capcom to make new sprites for a crossover game?

lmfao


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Do you REALLY expect Capcom to make new sprites for a crossover game?
> 
> lmfao


They've done it before. It's just they don't do it for everyone. Obviously everyone who was in Super Street Fighter 4 will keep their character models.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2010)

So I saw the demo.

I fucking came.


----------



## Tetsujin (Jul 28, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Do you REALLY expect Capcom to make new sprites for a crossover game?
> 
> lmfao



Err.

- Street Fighter *4* does not use sprites. Those are character _models_, which are made up of polygons. 

- Marvel vs Capcom 3, which is a new crossover game, uses totally new *models*. You do know that, right?

- And finally, this title is at best 2 years off. Anything, and everything can change from this very early, thrown together build we were shown at SDCC.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok then, see my last post, remove sprites, put in models.

Also, I'm pretty sure, that any character who was in TvC who appears in MvC3 will have their TvC model.

Also, also, lol @ you joining NF to tell me that.

*Also*, _also_, also, lmao @ you _throwing_ random unnecessary tags all over that *post*.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 28, 2010)

I understand what you're referring to bbq sauce. You're talking about how Morrigan has had the exact same sprites in every 2D game she's been in (except Namco X Capcom of course) and several other characters who have the same sprites in their crossover appearences. However even then they still made new sprites for other Capcom characters, namely those who didn't have sprites yet and those who had custom intros with the other company.

I wasn't saying the characters from Super Street Fighter 4 would get new models because it's clear from the screenshots that they won't but what's stopping Capcom from adding one or two extra Street Fighter characters who haven't made the transfer to 3D yet?


----------



## Tetsujin (Jul 28, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ok then, see my last post, remove sprites, put in models.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure, that any character who was in TvC who appears in MvC3 will have their TvC model.
> 
> ...



So much fail in these post of yours. I joined in 2004, as anyone can plainly tell from my join date. Sure, first post. Just took a really _stupid_ one to actually get me to reply. 

And no, all the character models in *MvC3 *are new. Nothing has been carried over from that title. Daredevil could tell you that.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2010)

Quoting myself because people seem to think the models are being rehashed. They put the demo together a month or two ago. It has a lot more work to go through.

Plus, they plan on putting in the early generation fighters from both series into this crossover.

Most likely the roster for the game will be this:

Street Fighter
Ryu
Chun-Li
Ken
Guile
Cammy
Balrog
Vega
Zangief
Akuma
Dhalsim
Dee Jay
M. Bison
E.Honda
Sagat
Fei Long
Blanka
Dan (since he was in the trailer)

Tekken
Kazuya 
Nina
Paul
Law
Yoshimitsu
King
Jack
Michelle or Julia
Heihachi
Bruce
Ganryu
Lei
Eddy
Steve
Jin
Lee
Kuma

I think that covers most of the rivalries (not in order).


----------



## game2005 (Jul 28, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Little girl-oh look a Touhou crossover.


That would actually be awesome!  But I think Touhou would make a better crossover with Darkstalkers.


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2010)

Helix said:


> Quoting myself because people seem to think the models are being rehashed. They put the demo together a month or two ago. It has a lot more work to go through.
> 
> Plus, they plan on putting in the early generation fighters from both series into this crossover.
> 
> ...




Guy and Hwoarang will probably be also in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2010)

Tetsujin said:


> So much fail in these post of yours. I joined in 2004, as anyone can plainly tell from my join date. Sure, first post. Just took a really _stupid_ one to actually get me to reply.
> 
> And no, all the character models in *MvC3 *are new. Nothing has been carried over from that title. Daredevil could tell you that.



OIC

Daredevil could tell me that they didn't carry over TvC models because he was totally a character in TvC...

Either way, it's irrelevant. From what we saw, they're using Ryu's SF4 model. Early build, granted, but, for what reason would they not re-use the models, and if I know Capcom, they aren't going to make new models of SF characters who they didn't bother to put into Street Fighter, for a crossover game.. Especially when they all ready have to create an equal number of Tekken models in SF4 style.

Capcom is notorious for being cheap and lazy, and for cutting corners. I'd bet money there won't be a single character on the SF side who is not present in the SF4 series.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok never mind the non SSF4 Street Fighter characters then. Another thing I would love to see that's more likely is for the final boss of the story mode of each game to be a character from the other company.


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2010)

Final bosses will be probably Seth and Devil Jin.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 28, 2010)

DEVIL SETH.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2010)

Two different games, two different engines?


----------



## Tetsujin (Jul 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> Two different games, two different engines?



Most definitely. 



Daedus said:


> DEVIL SETH.



From what we know, Capcom plans on going with the core, earlier rosters for choices. That would eliminate Seth (thankfully). lol



bbq sauce said:


> Either way, it's irrelevant. From what we saw, they're using Ryu's SF4 model. Early build, granted, but, for what reason would they not re-use the models, and if I know Capcom, they aren't going to make new models of SF characters who they didn't bother to put into Street Fighter, for a crossover game.. Especially when they all ready have to create an equal number of Tekken models in SF4 style.
> 
> Capcom is notorious for being cheap and lazy, and for cutting corners. I'd bet money there won't be a single character on the SF side who is not present in the SF4 series.



I understand your disdain for Capcom, and their very well documented short cutting. However, it is a different time. Making a character in a polygonal fighter is incredibly cheaper, and quicker, than animating 400 to 600 frames by hand, as a sprite. Not once has Capcom carried over a character model in a 3D fighter, to an entirely separate series, thus far. Dating back to games like Rival Schools. 

Anyway, let them use SF4's models. They still look decent. And because they are all being modeled within the same hardware, no one would look out of place standing next to someone, unlike bringing over let's say, Morrigan from Darkstalkers (CPS2 hardware), to CvS (Naomi), where theres a glaring difference in resolution.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2010)

Tetsujin said:


> From what we know, Capcom plans on going with the core, earlier rosters for choices. That would eliminate Seth (thankfully). lol


Looking at the quote you're referring to I don't think it means that they're only using classic character but rather that they will include a fair amount of them. I'm certain they'll still use newer characters (in fact I'm hoping Juri is included since she would work quite well in this game) just not that many.

Plus Seth would probably be in the Namco version, which would be interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm hoping Xiouyu and Bryant make the cut. They've been in the series since T2, haven't they?

2 years is a long time, but I am looking forward to this, if just for the novelty of it. 2 different versions of the game with 2 totally different engines? Unprecedented stuff right there. :ho


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 30, 2010)

Helix said:


> Quoting myself because people seem to think the models are being rehashed. They put the demo together a month or two ago. It has a lot more work to go through.
> 
> Plus, they plan on putting in the early generation fighters from both series into this crossover.
> 
> ...



Fuck that, where is my Sakura?


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 30, 2010)

Daedus said:


> DEVIL SETH.



Nah. Devil Gill. :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2010)

Only looking forward to the Namco version. SF is too boring yo

If Hwoarang isn't in this, I'm not getting it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Tekken version will probably be garbage.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2010)

Rikishi said:


> First Marvel vs Capcom 3, and now this. Who _won't_ Capcom people fight?



I'm still waiting for my capcom vs shonen jump.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2010)

Rikishi said:


> First Marvel vs Capcom 3, and now this. Who _won't_ Capcom people fight?



Mortal Kombat, maybe?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2010)

Klue said:


> Mortal Kombat, maybe?



I think we all know Mortal Kombat wouldn't work, because Gore vs Non-Gore doesn't match up well.


But I think I will get the namco version of this, I don't like the Street Fighter 4 side as much as I do tekken.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll get both. In fact I'm going to buy Tekken 6 since I'm not as familiar with Tekken as I am with Street Fighter. Once I've played that I should be able to come up with a decent wish list.


----------



## Mokujon (Aug 1, 2010)

i'll get both


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I think we all know Mortal Kombat wouldn't work, because Gore vs Non-Gore doesn't match up well.



Mortal Kombat VS DC worked out fine if you enjoyed the 3D Mortal Kombats.

But yeah, more interested in the Street Fighter version. Can't say I really enjoyed a Tekken since 3, though I haven't tried out 6.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I think we all know Mortal Kombat wouldn't work, because Gore vs Non-Gore doesn't match up well.
> 
> 
> But I think I will get the namco version of this, I don't like the Street Fighter 4 side as much as I do tekken.





Vonocourt said:


> Mortal Kombat VS DC worked out fine if you enjoyed the 3D Mortal Kombats.
> 
> But yeah, more interested in the Street Fighter version. Can't say I really enjoyed a Tekken since 3, though I haven't tried out 6.



What about Mortal Kombat Vs. Killer Instinct?  Uh huh, yeah, I said it 

On-Topic, I'm dying to play this game.  When I saw the gameplay, I freaked out!  Hell, I screamed yelled right in sync with the audience.  Which was bad, actually, cause I was at work... :rofl


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> What about Mortal Kombat Vs. Killer Instinct?  Uh huh, yeah, I said it



Maybe I've been drinking the Giantbomb kool-aid a bit too much, but I remember Killer Instinct being in the same league as War Gods...


----------



## Damoss (Aug 2, 2010)

They will need to power up Tekken Characters...


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 2, 2010)

*Hwoarang's*



Jon Snow said:


> Only looking forward to the Namco version. SF is too boring yo
> 
> If Hwoarang isn't in this, I'm not getting it.



the capcom ver. better have "dead end" = da necksnapper & "bring it on" = da kick combo, sidestep throws as 2.5d front throws! that's the only reason i'd buy it! how the hell are you gonna do his "slaughterhouse" from behind! does sf4 even have behind throws! and what about "powerblast" his other unblockable! that better be his team up finisher!


----------



## Daedus (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a fan of the "Launcher-Combo, JuggleJuggleJuggle Repeat ad nauseam" system with the Tekken series.  I might end up grabbing the Capcom version through Gamefly.


----------



## Blade (Aug 2, 2010)

Both versions will probably be cool.Idk which i'll pick though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 2, 2010)

itoikenza said:


> the capcom ver. better have "dead end" = da necksnapper & "bring it on" = da kick combo, sidestep throws as 2.5d front throws! that's the only reason i'd buy it! how the hell are you gonna do his "slaughterhouse" from behind! does sf4 even have behind throws! and what about "powerblast" his other unblockable! that better be his team up finisher!



SF4 does not have any behind throw. 3rd Strike did though.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 2, 2010)

*Damn no behind throws in sf4!*



Duy Nguyen said:


> SF4 does not have any behind throw. 3rd Strike did though.



Thanks Duy, they should add it though!, On another note I wonder how they'll "2.5d" steve's lk/rk sidestep!? Can't wait to see if limbo uppercut can dodge and/or retaliate against hadou's!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Rikishi said:


> First Marvel vs Capcom 3, and now this. Who _won't_ Capcom people fight?



*raises hand for DC vs. Capcom*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 2, 2010)

itoikenza said:


> Thanks Duy, they should add it though!, On another note I wonder how they'll "2.5d" steve's lk/rk sidestep!? Can't wait to see if limbo uppercut can dodge and/or retaliate against hadou's!



I really hope not every Tekken character have some kind of special move that goes through fireball. It will really ruin all kind of uniqueness of the character. I'm sure Capcom will put in some kind of universal system that allows you to handle fireball in other ways. 

Or they can just keep the Focus system in SFxT.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

I figured they'd make dodge/ss moves from Tekken like DP equivalents.. invul frames with high recovery.. 

Or maybe just leave them out. Tekken characters have like 60+ moves.. Some are going to be left out.. If a move uses properties that don't transfer over to SF well, you can probably expect that move to be on the dump list.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 4, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I'm still waiting for my capcom vs shonen jump.



Ah hell yeah that would be awesome


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2010)

Generally speaking, which side needs a power-up? Tekken or Street Fighter?


----------



## Helix (Aug 4, 2010)

Klue said:


> Generally speaking, which side needs a power-up? Tekken or Street Fighter?



Hmm... maybe Street Fighter.



			
				Namco version said:
			
		

> Ryu does his Hadoken
> 
> Random Tekken character sidesteps
> 
> trollface.jpg



As it is, Tekken has hundreds of input commands compared to the few seen on Street Fighter. I see the Capcom version definitely cutting Tekken's move list to match up with Street Fighter.


----------



## Helix (Aug 6, 2010)

Namco will be showcasing Tekken x Street Fighter at Gamescon on August 19th. I hope it doesn't disappoint.

I'm curious if they will implement customization just like Tekken 6.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2010)

I got my hands on a copy of Tekken 6. It's pretty fun. The controls are going to take some getting used to though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

Kazuya totally kicked Ryu's ass in that demo


----------



## Helix (Aug 19, 2010)

I am disappoint. 





That's just a prototype, so Ryu will be more fleshed out eventually. I was hoping they'd have a little gameplay feature of it like Capcom did.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 20, 2010)

It may be a prototype but it still looks pretty cool. Ryu looks better in this style than he does in Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 20, 2010)

Helix said:


> I am disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer the Street Fighter IV Ryu over this


----------



## Toreno (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea, the sf4 Ryu looks way better than...that.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one who likes this Ryu more than SF4 Ryu.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Both versions are good.Don't forget the namco one is still a prototype.

I've seen all images and the video.

This game is gonna such a big hit.

This along with the MVC3 are the games with the most potential for this year.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2010)

Helix said:


> I am disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't Ryu supposed to be Japanese? ,because he doesn't look like he is on that pic. this is Namco tekken engine style picture right or is  it from Capcom?


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> doesn't Ryu supposed to be Japanese? ,because he doesn't look like he is on that pic. this is Namco tekken engine style picture right or is  it from Capcom?



Yeah, Ryu is suppose to be Japanese. Also, yes it is the Namco engine. Don't forget this is only a prototype, and this game won't be out for at least another 2 years. In the first picture, the bottom right image of Ryu is from Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Eki (Aug 20, 2010)

How are they going to release them? Two separate games?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> How are they going to release them? Two separate games?



Yep, Street Fighter X Tekken will be published by Capcom and is expected to come out first, while Tekken X Street Fighter is Namco's game.


----------



## itoikenza (Oct 11, 2010)

i always thought that if namco were to tekkenize sf, the supers would no longer freeze time but would be able to be knocked out of... and since sf has such short charge times, there would be an setting to make them unblockable or not!! what you guys think!?

edit: then again i don't want unblockable supers... ken's "shoryu-reppa/shinryuken" charge is fast enough to duck and retaliate any high attack!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)

Ryu looks way better Namco style, then the god awful style of SF4.

People prefer fat neck Ryu?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

still skeptical over both games 

looks like a trollfest plus major control/moveset issues for visiting games.. 

like tekken chars suffering in the capcom version and vice-versa


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

After watching that video this game has definitely become a day 1 purchase now.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 11, 2010)

Hahaha, no but seriously..it's about time we got some Tekken X Street Fighter gameplay..


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 21, 2011)

*Street Fighter X Tekken PS3/360*



*Street Fighter x Tekken Debut Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNboCOYDi-4[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay
Comic Con: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKjDir2IMA8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8La1A8bzDE[/YOUTUBE]

Gamescon: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLIkTcc2L_w[/YOUTUBE]


The Art of Blending Tekken with Street Fighter


Capcom talks Street Fighter x Tekken interview


Gametrailers Interview


Gamescom interview


Ono hints at 35 character roster


Roster

Street Fighter
Ryu
Chun - Li
Ken


Tekken
Kazuya
Nina
*


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

This game is gonna be really good.


When two fighting series like Tekken and Street Fighter, being against each other, you simply can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 21, 2011)

I can see SF X Tekken being good but I can't see how SF can be translated into a Tekken like system. I'll wait till I see gameplay before I decide which one to buy


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 21, 2011)

man what a dick head move who merged that thread


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2011)

Nothing will be better as Marvel Babey


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

When does this come out?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 21, 2011)

Less than 2 years time


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2011)

Late Post is Late


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

An amazing game.


----------



## Helix (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't understand why Forest Law and Marshall Law would be in the game. One Law is enough. If this list is true, I would be a little upset over Zafina. She is not that interesting of a character... Also, no Jack or Lee, what the heck?

Well, next week is the end of March. I am hoping there really will be a video of Ken/Paul and Chun-Li/Jun.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> I don't understand why Forest Law and Marshall Law would be in the game. One Law is enough. If this list is true, I would be a little upset over Zafina. She is not that interesting of a character... Also, no Jack or Lee, what the heck?
> 
> Well, next week is the end of March. I am hoping there really will be a video of Ken/Paul and Chun-Li/Jun.



Nice find dude.

Its funny that Ono doesn't add Lars because he doesn't want to focus on the latter storylines in Tekken, even though they are adding Zafina. What kind of shit is that? Its not that I don't mind Zafina but come on! Zafina but no Xiaoyu? Sakura isn't confirmed?

Woe is me.


I'll be maining Jun and Chun Li for sure if Sakura isnt in....


----------



## Fireball (Mar 24, 2011)

If you are willing to read the  that was posted a day later, you will notice that this turned out to be bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireball said:


> If you are willing to read the  that was posted a day later, you will notice that this turned out to be bullshit.



I dunno, I wouldn't write it off just yet. Almost every recent Capcom-made fighter released had some sort of leaks that were 100% true, like with MvC3, SSF4, and even SSF4 AE. I think even Seth Killian even spoked out against the leaks.

Only time will tell if its true or not. I do hope some of those leaks are false though. Also, it seems as though Ono seems to emphasize more on Kazuya than Jin....which is ironic considering Jin completely replaced Kazuya as main character of the Tekken series.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Trying to be optimistic about this game, but yeah curious to see the end result.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiao or no sale capcom


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 26, 2011)

If Asuka's not in then Xiaoyu has to be in to act as a rival to Sakura. I'd still have preferred Asuka/Lili vs Sakura/Karin. If they can have 2 Law's they can have 2 or 3 Kazama's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

Sf gameplay for me.. its weird though, i currently own over a dozen SF games and about two Tekken games.. yet i still choose SF.. can't blame me its the superior side 

Yushimitsu and King in SF gameplay  

though, i hope Tekken gameplay sells like shit, so i can buy it at a price drop very soon..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Fireball (Apr 12, 2011)

Needs more Jin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy0sULQCQUM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AveosG5Lm7s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sesha (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck Jin. We need Heihachi.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 12, 2011)

Kazuya looks boss


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Fuck Jin.



Thats fighting words right there!

I want to make my Jin/Ryu team so he better fucking be in the game.

Also, is it just me or is this game making Kazuya much more powerful than Ryu in this game? Kazuya just stomped his ass in the trailer. Ken fought better than Ryu... :|


----------



## Fireball (Apr 12, 2011)

GT vids


----------



## Laxus (Apr 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kazuya much more powerful than Ryu in this game? Kazuya just stomped his ass in the trailer.



Of  course


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)

The thing that saddens me is that it's only limited to Sf and Tekken.
Which means no character outside of those two games, that's a fucking waste IMO.
No Xenosaga characters, no Darkstalkers characters etc ...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2011)

...

The games have been called Street Fighter x Tekken and reverse for ages now, the fuck did you expect?


----------



## Fireball (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone tell CAPCOM Mishimas use their right hand to EWGF.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> ...
> 
> The games have been called Street Fighter x Tekken and reverse for ages now, the fuck did you expect?



Yeah and it's been ages that it saddens me.

That doesn't mean adding other characters would suck. Of course I know, but still

I kinda half expected Namco X Capcom characters or something. That would rock big time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Someone tell CAPCOM Mishimas use their right hand to EWGF.


No shits were given.


Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah and it's been ages that it saddens me.
> 
> That doesn't mean adding other characters would suck. Of course I know, but still
> 
> I kinda half expected Namco X Capcom characters or something. That would rock big time.



Nah, it'd suck, as this likely will.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> No shits were given.



Yeah, I doubt that. Most of it seems very faithful to their 3d counterparts. It's just little detail I noticed watching the videos.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 12, 2011)

So this is essentially a flashier SSF4 with an additional Tekken roster and a more flexible, aggression rewarding combo system?

Oh god, I just came so fucking hard.


----------



## valerian (Apr 12, 2011)

Bob and Marduk?

...

Where the fuck are Heihachi, Paul and Yoshimitsu? 

Nice to see King though.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 12, 2011)

Work in progress, mang.  There is no way in hell that those are the only fighters.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see Bob vs. Rufus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2011)

This is only a demonstration. As i said before

"XIAO OR NO SALE CAPCOM >O"


I want to see how Jin stacks up though, obviously he's gonna have to fight Kazuya..


----------



## Helix (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, King looks so awesooooome. Just take my money now... I wonder if his iSW will be a pain in the ass to do as it is in Tekken.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> This is only a demonstration. As i said before
> 
> "XIAO OR NO SALE CAPCOM >O"
> 
> ...



For me it's Xiaomu or no sale capcom, but I can only dream so far.



Helix said:


> Oh my fucking god, King looks so awesooooome. Just take my money now... I wonder if his iSW will be a pain in the ass to do as it is in Tekken.



My Dream Team King + Abel is now possible.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn the arcades are going to explode again when this game comes out. Hell, the whole scene is gonna blow up.

I dig the old school 3 level meter. At least I think it is, because I saw Kazuya doing a Level 2 Super. Juggle system looks wild as well. Guile did a j.Fierce and landed to a c.Fierce, lol. 

King looks fucken cool.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 12, 2011)

King and Marduk FTW! It looks like Marduk might be replacing 'Gief....which kinda saddens me, but MEH! Game looks MUCH better then I'd hope. Ya'll KNOW there's gonna be an arcade release for this shit too, the potential money is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

They need to fucking show Jin though...


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 12, 2011)

If Karin isn't in this heads will roll. Lili is practically guaranteed so she needs a rival.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> If Karin isn't in this heads will roll. Lili is practically guaranteed so she needs a rival.



Ibuki will be her rival.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 12, 2011)

i know its a demo build but i hope it gets heavily polished, SSIV looks better, idk why the SF characters look so much shittier when they should essentially be the same models from SSFIV


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2011)

theyre tryin to change the style from cartoony to a little more photorealistic to match tekken


----------



## Daedus (Apr 12, 2011)

Shoryuken.com said:
			
		

> Ono also mentions that he doesn't want to be outdone by Tekken X Street Fighter, and as such, his team is trying to make the playable roster as big as possible.



I need new pants.  Again.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Oh my fucking god, King looks so awesooooome. Just take my money now... I wonder if his iSW will be a pain in the ass to do as it is in Tekken.



Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 12, 2011)

We still need Zangief and Kuma as a match up. Capcom would be fools not to take this chance to play as a bear in a Street Fighter game.


----------



## delirium (Apr 12, 2011)

Is that a new mechanic I see that seems to be a cross between SFIV's Focus and Alpha's AC?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2011)

delirium said:


> Is that a new mechanic I see that seems to be a cross between SFIV's Focus and Alpha's AC?



Looks like some kind of launcher move to me. I would like an AC in this game though, cause from the looks of the trailer everything looks really hyper offensive.


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Looks like some kind of launcher move to me. I would like an AC in this game though, cause from the looks of the trailer everything looks really hyper offensive.



Are we talking about the same move?

Fast forward to :50

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0FI4ayGFZU[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like Chun is holding focus but when she lets go she does lightning legs. She tries it multiple times. In the last time though she gets hit out of it by a jumping kick. That's what makes it seem like an in between.

Here's King doing one at :30, barely charged.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzCALXzYHv0[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like a focus attack at first but when it hits it goes into an animation. Since he held it for just a split second it seems like it could be used as a 2 button AC (assuming it's done the same was as in IV) or charge it like it was a FA for bigger damage(?).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2011)

^I don't think it's some kind of focus though, cause you can get hit out of it. Chun got hit out of it in the first vid, and Marduk just happened to whiff his throw right in front of King.


Ryu does a launcher like move at around 48sec and Ken does it around 58sec.

At 1:26 Ryu does that move you were talking about. I think you can charge up your special move or something, because notice how Ryu charged it up and it did 2-hits instead of it's regular 1-hit. No meter was burned as well, so it isn't an EX move. However at 1:40 he does the EX version and charges it up as well. Maybe he can charge the EX move a little longer and go for 3-hits?


----------



## delirium (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah you're probably right that it's not a focus. I originally thought that it might be because I saw Nina also do it in the montage vid at :27.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2011)

*@ delirium:* I think the move that Nina did is just an EX move, not the charged up move we're speculating. 


At 13sec., Kazuya does an EX move.

I think this was Capcom's way of helping out the Tekken characters deal with Fireballs. Kazuya's move there seems pretty ridiculous though. Notice on the startup of the move it has an absorb effect like a focus cause his HP got grayed out by Ken's j.Forward. The following frames of the move after that is completely invincible. The c.Forward and the Hadouken went right through Kazuya.

Edit:


In depth explanation of the game's system. I was right, you can charge up your special moves to change it's properties. There are three levels of charging up the move. "Level 2 is a meter-free EX fireball and Level 3 is a meter-free Super (!)," quote from the Ryu part of the article.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

lol

You tech roll like Tekken, but, it doesn't seem punishable like Tekken. THAT MAKES SENSE.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks fun. Though I only see Chun-Li so far...so excitement is mild. The cinematic trailer did nothing for me. (Generic guy A breaks ground up fighting Slightly less generic guy) But I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Looks fun. Though I only see Chun-Li so far...so excitement is mild. *The cinematic trailer did nothing for me. (Generic guy A breaks ground up fighting Slightly less generic guy)* But I'm sure it will be fun.



Whaa! 

I watched it five times and I'm watching it again. Thats how fucking epic it is. It has gotten me HYPED!!!!!!


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Looks fun. Though I only see Chun-Li so far...so excitement is mild. The cinematic trailer did nothing for me. (Generic guy A breaks ground up fighting Slightly less generic guy) But I'm sure it will be fun.



kazuya isnt anything close as generic as ryu


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Doesn't look like it.



Those are not probably set in stone, but it looks like most of the moves won't be difficult.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't really expect them to be, most moves aren't ever that difficult execute these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

game looks okay-ish for the most part.. i just hate the lifebars..


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 14, 2011)

Chun-li's commands are very different from her SSF4 commands. It's better that I don't have to charge my fireball I guess, but what the fuck is HSF+Kick for legs? I want it back to mash kicks.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Chun-li's commands are very different from her SSF4 commands. It's better that I don't have to charge my fireball I guess, but what the fuck is HSF+Kick for legs? I want it back to mash kicks.


Maybe the controls are different on each console.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2011)

lolwut, why the fuck would they do something as tarded as that?


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Maybe the controls are different on each console.



Like the post above me said, that's just plain retarded. They might change the default button layout, but not the inputs for specials.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> lolwut, why the fuck would they do something as tarded as that?





To be able to charge her Lightning Kicks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2011)

...please tell me even you aren't that retarded?

Why would they make it so that characters had input differences between *console versions*?


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 14, 2011)

And how do you charge for lightning legs? That's a mash input.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 14, 2011)

The input for it is changed to half-circle plus kick.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...please tell me even you aren't that retarded?
> 
> Why would they make it so that characters had input differences between *console versions*?





Turquoise said:


> And how do you charge for lightning legs? That's a mash input.


First of all there aren't any different inputs between console version. I didn't realize you was replying to Gaiash's silly comment.

Secondly, from what I've read on SRK, since you can charge specials in this game, they changed Chun Li's Lightning Legs to compensate. Not really a big deal to be honest.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 14, 2011)

Level 1: Legs
Level 2: meterless EX legs
Level 3: Free Hosenka

Right?

I see where they are getting. If charging moves is done by holding punch or kick of the special, it would be kind unfair to hold the button at the 5th input exactly. Other characters don't count how many presses they have done since they will just QCF.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Level 1: Legs
> Level 2: meterless EX legs
> Level 3: Free Hosenka
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. Although I didn't know she had Hosenka in this game. So far there hasnt been any traces of the Ultra mechanic. Maybe Level 3 would be her Super Kicks.

Hope online has spectator mode.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Pretty much this. Although I didn't know she had Hosenka in this game. So far there hasnt been any traces of the Ultra mechanic. Maybe Level 3 would be her Super Kicks.
> 
> Hope online has spectator mode.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLIkTcc2L_w[/YOUTUBE]

1:22

SSF4 ultra poses, dash into legs, launch and spinning bird kick. although the launch didn't send Kazuya in the air. And there is no last kick after the SBK.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

The game looks like Super Cinematic Fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hope online has spectator mode.



It's Capcom, of course it won't. But be sure to expect some super awesome cool features like "Shadow Mode and Event Mode".


----------



## Laxus (Apr 14, 2011)

Event mode?


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It's Capcom, of course it won't. But be sure to expect some super awesome cool features like "Shadow Mode and Event Mode".



Of course, some Day 1 DLC as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> lolwut, why the fuck would they do something as tarded as that?





Turquoise said:


> Like the post above me said, that's just plain retarded. They might change the default button layout, but not the inputs for specials.





Esura said:


> I didn't realize you was replying to Gaiash's silly comment.


Ok I'd like to point out I didn't mean it in a serious idea sense but a "I dunno, maybe this?" way. Yes it would be a stupid idea but it was the first one to come to my mind.

Anyway on an unrelated note since it is pretty clear Jin is going to be in this game do you think he'll be wearing his hoodie or the Tekken 6 leather jacket?

*Spoiler*: _Outfits in question_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd much rather prefer them go back to his old school Tekken 3 look, but that's just me.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 14, 2011)

Expect costume DLCs as usual.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

It seems as though they are basing the Tekken side off Tekken 6, going by the beginning of the cinematic trailer, Kazuya "talks" to Jin through a Mishima Zaibatsu troop. Also, it had NANCY in it...and Bob...so...I figure Jin will have his CEO suit on...


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> It seems as though they are basing the Tekken side off Tekken 6, going by the beginning of the cinematic trailer, Kazuya "talks" to Jin through a Mishima Zaibatsu troop. Also, it had NANCY in it...and Bob...so...I figure Jin will have his CEO suit on...



So far, it appears that way, but I do not think they are going by any timeline. For example, I do not think Capcom is ruling out the possibility of Jun being in the game or something of the sort.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> So far, it appears that way, but I do not think they are going by any timeline. For example, *I do not think Capcom is ruling out the possibility of Jun being in the game or something of the sort.*



To coincide with TTT2 perhaps?


----------



## Laxus (Apr 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> It seems as though they are basing the Tekken side off Tekken 6, going by the beginning of the cinematic trailer, Kazuya "talks" to Jin through a Mishima Zaibatsu troop. Also, it had NANCY in it...and Bob...so...I figure Jin will have his CEO suit on...



seems like it. also a bit of a throwback to the T4 intro.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 15, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Expect costume DLCs as usual.


True. I can see them adding the hoodie as DLC as a throwback to Namco X Capcom. As for his default outfit I agree with Violent-nin that his Tekken 3 outfit would be the best option. His CEO outfit will probably be in cutscenes.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 21, 2011)

Seth Killian in a recent interview with Eurogamer said:
			
		

> There's also no built-in comeback mechanic, like an Ultra meter. You've got one bar, used for all of your different techniques, which is important.





> There's also no built-in comeback mechanic, like an Ultra meter.





> no built-in comeback mechanic




The time for rejoicing is now.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yes thank you God. I'm done with Ultras and X-fagtor Capcom put in their games recently. Just hope they don't compenstate that with another scrubby thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

That will be a god send, tired of these scrub-comeback mechanics.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting development.

If someone can disprove the wake up roll being completely safe, I might actually think about playing.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 26, 2011)

first TvS 'footage?'

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9O9e8ununY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2011)

Lili, Asuka, Steve, Dhalsim


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 9, 2011)

Well im hyped honestly though the stages look great and I hope we have alot to fight on


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 9, 2011)

If you haven't watched the E3 gameplay videos already at SRK, knock yourself out.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 10, 2011)

When are they going to show us some actual TxS footage? SxT looks like SF4 with Tekken characters, and of course I'll buy it. But I want to see how Namco handles this


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope the gameplaying will be different from SF.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 10, 2011)

In the future maybe they can do SF vs. Tekken vs. KOF .

Anyway, I think they are going for a certain storyline as Ono has said that Dan will not make an appearance in the game due to the fact that he may be already dead or something. This possibly could mean that Jun might not be in the game which is fine for me but not for Jun players. I personally believe there are more pivotal characters that need to be in this game before Jun. 

Secondly, the rumor about Asuka, Dhalsim, and Steve being in the game is wonderful news. Asuka due to her fighting style, Steve because of his boxing prowess to match against Dudley and Balrog, and Dhalsim, because well, he is fucking Dhalsim. Enough said. (It would be interesting to see how Tekken fighters would adapt and react to his long reaches). 

Thirdly, I hope really really hope that Capcom does not make a boss that is a hybrid between the two UNLESS they go with the CVS2 route which is fine and dandy. What I mean is having 2 subbosses (one from each side; and a final boss; a mixture of both Capcom and Namco influence). 
Capcom: This is a wild wish but I'm hoping Gill is in the game. Come on, who would not want to see this badboy in action.
Namco: Ogre (not the true version). Aztec influence? Hell yeah. 
^^^ These two should be playable as well and not make them overpowered for tournament purposes. 
Final boss: A totally different boss for the sake of uniqueness does NOT combine both Gill and Ogre's powers but an entirely different boss.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2011)

Ziko said:


> When are they going to show us some actual TxS footage? SxT looks like SF4 with Tekken characters, and of course I'll buy it. But I want to see how Namco handles this



They have been too busy on TTT2 im sure they barely even started. also they said they wont release the game at the same time for competition reasons.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

Game looks decent so far. Glad there isn't going to be a comeback system in it. I thought this game was going to be pure ass when i first heard about it last year but now....shit who knows. 

I just know its already more promising than SSF4 or MVC3.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm just glad Asuka and Lili is in the game. Day 1 buy for me for sure....well it was a Day 1 buy anyways just for being Street Fighter...but whatev.

And for the person asking about Tekken vs Street Fighter....they didn't start on it yet. They are still in the conception stage or some shit. Most, if not all of their focus been on TTT2.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 11, 2011)

No comeback system...i respect it. Ive been saying this game would be crap....it might prove other wise. I want to see REAL gameplay tho. 



> Interesting development.
> 
> If someone can disprove the wake up roll being completely safe, I might actually think about playing.



I'm just seeing this article...



apparently the initial wake up dive has some invulnerability but i guess if its blocked u can punish hard since the roll after the dive can be hit....

i mean even if it is invincible, considering the damage potential and juggling in this game, i'm guessing they want the situation to be a bit more even after a body hits the floor.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

This game looks promising. I'm glad that they chose the Street Fighter 2D-3Dish graphics instead of the traditional.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 11, 2011)

Ziko said:


> When are they going to show us some actual TxS footage? SxT looks like SF4 with Tekken characters, and of course I'll buy it. But I want to see how Namco handles this


Tekken 6 with Street Fighter characters.


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe the plan is to not release TxSF around the sametime SFxT comes out because they don't want the two games to compete against each other, thus splitting sales between the two. So, it looks like it would come out a year later from whenever SFxT releases at the very least. Besides, Namco has Tekken Tag Tournament 2 and Soul Calibur V on their plate.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> I believe the plan is to not release TxSF around the sametime SFxT comes out because they don't want the two games to compete against each other, thus splitting sales between the two. So, it looks like it would come out a year later from whenever SFxT releases at the very least. Besides, Namco has Tekken Tag Tournament 2 and Soul Calibur V on their plate.



Wait..theres a difference between TxSF and SFxT?


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Wait..theres a difference between TxSF and SFxT?



Yes, one post above me:

Tekken 6 with Street Fighter characters.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yes, one post above me:
> 
> Tekken 6 with Street Fighter characters.



If thats the case, I'll be waiting for TekkenxStreet Fighter. I'm better at Tekken than I am @ Street Fighter.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> If thats the case, I'll be waiting for TekkenxStreet Fighter. I'm better at Tekken than I am @ Street Fighter.


I'm better at Street Fighter than I am at Tekken but I'm still super hyped up for both games. At least play Street Fighter X Tekken as a way of hyping up the release of Tekken X Street Fighter.


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm better at Street Fighter than I am at Tekken but I'm still super hyped up for both games. *At least play Street Fighter X Tekken as a way of hyping up the release of Tekken X Street Fighter*.



That's how I am looking at it. Obviously, I am much better at Tekken. But, who knows? Maybe I can actually become good at SFxT. I'm going to be getting SSFIV:AE to try getting into Street Fighter...


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> That's how I am looking at it. Obviously, I am much better at Tekken. But, who knows? Maybe I can actually become good at SFxT. I'm going to be getting SSFIV:AE to try getting into Street Fighter...



I suck at Tekken 6 with Asuka. I don't think I ever was good at Tekken...even Tekken 2, but I always loved the characters more than SF characters though (except for Sakura, Cammy, Chun Li, and Karin). I also liked how Tekken stories tries to stay consistent unlike SF. Its just that playing and trying to understand 3D fighters is so complicated compared to 2D.

So with SFxTekken I finally have the chance to play with Tekken characters in a way I'm good at, 2D gameplay.

Btw, I'm going to buy both, get HYPED!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm better at Street Fighter than I am at Tekken but I'm still super hyped up for both games. At least play Street Fighter X Tekken as a way of hyping up the release of Tekken X Street Fighter.



I'll probably end up buying both anyways


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a marketing scheme. The contract between Capcom and Namco for SFxT might include a share of the profit for Namco, and probably vice versa for TxSF. They are using each other's characters so there has to be some price for that I guess. What I'm trying to say is that it is a smart decision they did, profit-wise.

SFxT is released, all the suckers out there get it, Capcom profits and a share goes to Namco. Later on TxSF is released, and the fans already hyped when they got SFxT, Namco profits and a share goes to Capcom.

If the release dates were close together, the profits split between the two. Having release dates with a larger gap gives a chance for the suckers to buy both games, and therefore maximize the profit and profit-shares for both companies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2011)

profit or not, games are games, i'll buy both


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> It's a marketing scheme. The contract between Capcom and Namco for SFxT might include a share of the profit for Namco, and probably vice versa for TxSF. They are using each other's characters so there has to be some price for that I guess. What I'm trying to say is that it is a smart decision they did, profit-wise.
> 
> SFxT is released, all the suckers out there get it, Capcom profits and a share goes to Namco. Later on TxSF is released, and the fans already hyped when they got SFxT, Namco profits and a share goes to Capcom.
> 
> If the release dates were close together, the profits split between the two. Having release dates with a larger gap gives a chance for the suckers to buy both games, and therefore maximize the profit and profit-shares for both companies.



Dat marketing strategy


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe Ono was talking about SFxT not being the only Capcom/Namco collaboration. So, I am thinking that probably means a Capcom vs. Namco game somewhere down the line.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 11, 2011)

Helix said:


> I believe Ono was talking about SFxT not being the only Capcom/Namco collaboration. So, I am thinking that probably means a Capcom vs. Namco game somewhere down the line.



Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> I believe Ono was talking about SFxT not being the only Capcom/Namco collaboration. So, I am thinking that probably means a Capcom vs. Namco game somewhere down the line.





oh shit i think ur onto something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

ASUKA 


am getting both as well.. for one SFxT is a 2d fighting game i am interested in.. and secondly, TxSF is street fighter chars with tekken style, can't wait for that :33


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> ASUKA
> 
> 
> am getting both as well.. for one SFxT is a 2d fighting game i am interested in.. and secondly, TxSF is street fighter chars with tekken style, can't wait for that :33



Same here...all love the VS games, and this looks just promising


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

The hype up in this bitch makes me happy! 

Asuka/Chun going to fuck shit up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ yes


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder why no one took notice of SF3rd strike online edition  while SF X Tekken like all VS games - awesome, 3rd strike is still the best beat em up out there


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

3S has parries, therefore I don't care about it.

I never cared about 3S ever because of it, ever since I first played it on Dreamcast.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> 3S has parries, therefore I don't care about it.
> 
> I never cared about 3S ever because of it, ever since I first played it on Dreamcast.



Yeah the parry system is a subject of criticism by some since it?s hard to master. However, it is regarded as the most balance fighter to date. Not necessarily the most fun, but the finally tuned controls make it a street fighter tournament favorite.


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah the parry system is a subject of criticism by some since it?s hard to master. *However, it is regarded as the most balance fighter to date.* Not necessarily the most fun, but the finally tuned controls make it a street fighter tournament favorite.



Yun, Chun Li, and Ken says otherwise....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

While the game looks good, sometimes I shudder looking at the ugly SFIV models being uses once again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah the parry system is a subject of criticism by some since it?s hard to master. However, it is regarded as the most balance fighter to date. Not necessarily the most fun, but the finally tuned controls make it a street fighter tournament favorite.



I thought the most balanced fighter to date was Virtua Fighter 5?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> I wonder why no one took notice of SF3rd strike online edition  while SF X Tekken like all VS games - awesome, 3rd strike is still the best beat em up out there



might buy that as well.. skull girls too.. 2011 is the year of fighting after all.. 



Esura said:


> Yun, Chun Li, and *Ken *says otherwise....



the fucking memories.. twas the only game where i mained him instead of akuma


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I thought the most balanced fighter to date was Virtua Fighter 5?



No, it's the stick fighter. Two stick figures with the only difference is the colours fighting. Same punches and kicks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> No, it's the stick fighter. Two stick figures with the only difference is the colours fighting. Same punches and kicks.



You obviously don't know how to play Virtua Fighter. Then again no one does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2011)

i never played a virtua fighter game in my life.. and i don't plan on changing that..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 12, 2011)

3s is not a balanced game. I once believed this a very long time ago but the game has escalated to a level where it is blatant that Chun can destroy the whole cast. Some people can argue that Yun is better than Chun but regardless on opinion they're not too far apart from one another.

Also the most balanced fighting game to date is SF1.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2011)

Fool, the most balanced fighting game ever is obviously Rock'Em Sock'Em Robots.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Your all wrong.
No items.
Fox only
Final destination


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2011)

That's a party game.

**


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

SF1 is the most balanced. Only Ryu and Ryu with blond hair.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 12, 2011)

The most balanced fighting game is cock fighting. Both fighters are roosters.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2011)

The most balanced fighting game I've ever played was The Last Blade 2... The three "modes" were awesome - EX Mode for those that were happy to cut their health in half for dramatically greater power, Speed Mode for those who preferred combos and Power Mode for those who preferred to time their attacks.


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Winny plays fighters? I thought you only played RPGs.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 13, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You obviously don't know how to play Virtua Fighter. Then again no one does.



besides the japs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

don't think i ever played a "balanced" fighting game before


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> don't think i ever played a "balanced" fighting game before



I have.

Its called Virtual Fighter 5 and most Tekken games. Hell, even SSF4 was _somewhat_ balanced before Arcade Edition...where they purposely made everything unbalanced.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have.
> 
> Its called Virtual Fighter 5 and most Tekken games. Hell, even SSF4 was _somewhat_ balanced before *Arcade Edition*...where they purposely made everything unbalanced.



How is the arcade edito btw Esura  ? worth the $ ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have.
> 
> Its called Virtual Fighter 5 and most Tekken games. Hell, even SSF4 was _somewhat_ balanced before Arcade Edition...where they purposely made everything unbalanced.



didn't know sagat and juri were "balanced" 

but i agree its more balanced than most fighters out there.. i play tekken but not competetivly so i wouldn't know.. but there are some black sheeps in there as well.. all i know, is that i could pwn anyone with paul in the past, and now with asuka 


you have it Esura? how are yun and yang?


so guys, who do you think you will main?

for me, out of fanboyisness, Asuka and Cammy.. 
but king looks fuckin beast..


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Winny plays fighters? I thought you only played RPGs.



I'm a gamer, I play everything. Except shovelware.


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> How is the arcade edito btw Esura  ? worth the $ ?





Khris said:


> you have it Esura? how are yun and yang?


I actually never played Arcade Edition yet. I'm waiting for the retail copy cause I refuse to buy anything from the PSN Store nowadays. However, I've been following Arcade Edition since it was first announced and released in Japan.

Lets just say Yun and Fei Long rock every other character in the game. Oh, and Makoto is not shit anymore from what I've heard.

And yes, Yun >> vanilla Sagat from what I'm hearing from everyone. He has like the best offense in the entire game. He isn't broken, but he is definitely powerful. The tears I'm reading everywhere about it makes me laugh.

There is even a thread about it.




Winny said:


> I'm a gamer, I play everything. Except shovelware.



You always hang out in RPG threads so I speculated.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 13, 2011)

This Game Will be So Fuckin Epic

Just think of the Fuckin Teams

Steve and Dudley

Bryan and Bison

Law and Fei Long

Lee and vega


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I actually never played Arcade Edition yet. I'm waiting for the retail copy cause I refuse to buy anything from the PSN Store nowadays. However, I've been following Arcade Edition since it was first announced and released in Japan.
> 
> Lets just say Yun and Fei Long rock every other character in the game. Oh, and Makoto is not shit anymore from what I've heard.
> 
> ...



i hear AE is more un-balanced and by which you can switch to super in the game.. i am glad about fei long, dude was just horrible in the game, its painful to watch him get ultra'd in the middle of his super... i am neutral with yun, but i am mostly non-competitive, so more high tier chars is okay by me..  i wonder what they changed with makoto though.. will read that thread later.. thanx, would rep you if i hadn't already for that sig


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2011)

...wait what? Fei Long was great in Super. Dude has great normals and footsies. Yun is gdlk, but since he has low health/stun, you need to know your spacing and footsies to be really good with him. Makoto got some frame buffs, I believe, along with higher stamina and an even better dash. Fireballs aren't as good as in Super, so any character that had problems with plasma zoning will be slightly better just because of that.

Super is fucking boring, but it is a very balanced fighter. The reason CapCop chose to make Yun a strong character is because they felt it was too well-rounded.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

AE is pretty raw but i can tell by the finals at reveLAtions its going to be a yun fest at evo

-but sakos ibuki is too good as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait what? Fei Long was great in Super. Dude has great normals and footsies.



you need to set up with him to get a combo/hit going.. he takes a while to reset for hits that need setting up.. basically, you will get fucked if you go up against someone who's hard to set up against(aka. Sagat,Juri,Cammy,etc..).. and there's that stupid super glitch(??) where he gets ultra'd mid his super.. 

i use him cuz i like him, but won't go near fei long if my opponent has his rape face on..


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2011)

That's on you, not the character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> That's on you, not the character.



set up for characters depends on who you're playing against.. there's no way in hell i can set up with fei long against a good-to-decent sagat player.. no matter how "good" i am.. and even if i did, i'd still get raped when he pressures me.. 

all in all, i'd be at a disadvantage..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait whaaaa...Fei Long was not a terrible character in Super.

Fei's only hard matches against the charge characters back in Super.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

I fucking hate the dictator nerfs, and now his ultra 2 is a charge, its bs


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I fucking hate the dictator nerfs, and now his ultra 2 is a charge, its bs



What nerfs?

From what I know, his ultra is the only thing that is majorly changed. My friend Andy has nothing to gripe about Bison at all.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 19, 2011)

Please please please Capcom. Make Gill and Ogre the last bosses!


----------



## Daedus (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just loving the "no comeback system" and offensive tilted gameplay.  It's shaping up to be everything I'd hoped for.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> didn't know sagat and juri were "balanced"



People had problems with Juri?


I think Dictator had damage on standing R.h reduced when the other character is at max distance.

So far AE hasn't been that bad. I haven't played against a great Yun or Yang yet. I run Honda by the way.

SFxTekken should be fun. I could never get into Tekken games after 4 though so I'll probably pick up TekkenxSF when it's int he bargain bin.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2011)

No one had problems with Juri, she's a shitty character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wait whaaaa...Fei Long was not a terrible character in Super.
> 
> Fei's only hard matches against the charge characters back in Super.



thats almost half the roster  + high tier chars.. he's among the confines of "terrible" 



mystictrunks said:


> People had problems with Juri?





Duy Nguyen said:


> No one had problems with Juri, she's a shitty character.



not sure how is she regarded now.. but i remember when super first hit shelves.. people bitched about her plenty.. 

and i don't think she's a shitty character.. she has great anti-air..


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No one had problems with Juri, she's a shitty character.


I liked Juri. In fact she is one of the characters I'm hoping to see in one of the Tekken crossovers.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 21, 2011)

Baek will make minced meat out of her. :E


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 21, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Baek will make minced meat out of her. :E


Maybe but I still think she'd fit into the cast well.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 21, 2011)

Q needs to be in the game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats almost half the roster  + high tier chars.. he's among the confines of "terrible"


Charge characters are Guile, DJ, Honda, Bison and Vega. Against 30/35 character he was fine and I think even some of the charge characters had bad matchups against him.





> not sure how is she regarded now.. but i remember when super first hit shelves.. people bitched about her plenty..
> 
> and i don't think she's a shitty character.. she has great anti-air..



Most of her stuff was pretty unsafe though.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What nerfs?
> 
> From what I know, his ultra is the only thing that is majorly changed. My friend Andy has nothing to gripe about Bison at all.


Some nerfs a few buffs

    * LK Scissor Kick pushes you further from your opponent.
    * Standing HK now does 80 damage on the far hitbox, and 110 damage on the close hitbox.
    * Crouching LK hurtbox has been extended forward.
    * Super is projectile invincible during its active frames.
    * Ultra 2 is now a charge motion but more damaging (increased to 450). Is more vulnerable on block (-23 in AE vs -16 in Super).


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 21, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Q needs to be in the game.


Do want! Plus I do think Capcom should add a few Street Fighter characters that aren't in Super Street Fighter IV and anyone from Street Fighter III would be a good choice.

I wish I knew more about the Tekken characters to have a bigger wish list. Right now it's Xiaoyu, Kuma and Roger Jr. plus the characters that I'm pretty certain of Jin, Heihachi and Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 21, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Do want! Plus I do think Capcom should add a few Street Fighter characters that aren't in Super Street Fighter IV and anyone from Street Fighter III would be a good choice.
> 
> I wish I knew more about the Tekken characters to have a bigger wish list. Right now it's Xiaoyu, Kuma and Roger Jr. plus the characters that I'm pretty certain of Jin, Heihachi and Yoshimitsu.



Need not worry as Ono have already stated to expect the unexpected (referring to some Street Fighters outside of SFIV). 
We can definitely expect EX, Third Strike, and Alpha to be in the game.

As for Tekken:

Definitely want to see Ogre (not the true one), Unknown, Steve, Jin, Paul, Lei, Marshall, Baek, Lili, Asuka, etc...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2011)

*@ Khris:* A lot of characters have great anti-airs. Most of which are tons better than her's.

They fixed her a little in AE. Don't know much of the change but her walkspeed was upped so that was a huge plus for her. Being that her main setback was her weak damage output and all of her pokes are mediocre and don't set that much precedence.

*@ cnorwood:* Ah, I see. It ain't all too bad though, because that just means you have to hit the opponent for another s.Roundhouse or two to make up for the loss of damage.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 22, 2011)

From what I understand, the charge characters in SFxT no longer have charge-based movesets.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

True dat.

I want a Dudley/Steve tag-team.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 22, 2011)

They better not make Rog the only other Boxer on the SF side.

I would rage.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 23, 2011)

Daedus said:


> From what I understand, the charge characters in SFxT no longer have charge-based movesets.



Eh? What do you mean by that? :S

*Spoiler*: __ 








*points to Guile and Chun Li*. If you are talking about something else, please correct and explain.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 23, 2011)

Daedus, I think you are mistaking it for the repeated button press moves like Chun's Lightning Legs where they changed it to a command now. It would be rather silly to have Guile throwing Sonic Booms and Flashkicks on a regular command.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad there isn't a comeback system otherwise we'd probably have Super Juggle Ultras.

Has anyone here actually played some of the game? It was at ReveLAtions.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

Kikoken's a HCF.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Kikoken's a HCF.



Capcom can never decide on what they want Chun to do with Kikoken. I wouldn't be surprised if one day it's actually a mash command or a 360.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Kikoken's a HCF.



That's what I was referring to.

You know what?  I really should think before opening my mouth.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 23, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Capcom can never decide on what they want Chun to do with Kikoken. I wouldn't be surprised if one day it's actually a mash command or a 360.



I would totally go for a Guile super motion for Kikoken. See how shitty the move will be then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Khris:* A lot of characters have great anti-airs. Most of which are tons better than her's.
> 
> They fixed her a little in AE. Don't know much of the change but her walkspeed was upped so that was a huge plus for her. Being that her main setback was her weak damage output and all of her pokes are mediocre and don't set that much precedence.
> 
> *@ cnorwood:* Ah, I see. It ain't all too bad though, because that just means you have to hit the opponent for another s.Roundhouse or two to make up for the loss of damage.



her air moves + anti-air make her good.. i heard a lot of people bitchin, i guess that changed now.. well have to see when i get my hands on AE next wekk..


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

Her design is still ass, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

when chun's in a game.. every female design sucks in comparison


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 30, 2011)

Would be awesome if SNK was in this game.  

Team boss:

Bison, Geese, Kazuya.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 21, 2011)

Pwuahahahaha, Poison.....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm gonna pretend this is an alt universe where poison is a female


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm gonna pretend this is an alt universe where poison is a female


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Hugo, Cody, and Guy confirmed 

[YOUTUBE]ghzBQn6QI6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm gonna pretend this is an alt universe where poison is a female


You mean Japan?


----------



## Helix (Jul 21, 2011)

They could make a wrestling game at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

Poison 

if cody and guy are in.. than i wish for hagger.. so just once we'd have the all three of them in a game..


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> Poison
> 
> if cody and guy are in.. than i wish for hagger.. so just once we'd have the all three of them in a game..


Well he did have a cameo in one of the new trailers. I almost thought he was one of the newly revealed characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You mean Japan?



She's actually a pre-op tranny in Nippon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

LIKE I SAID ALT UNIVERSE WHERE SHE'S A GIRL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

Yoshimitsu


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> Yoshimitsu


By the way is this another new Yoshimitsu body or is it one I'm not familiar with? If it is new I wonder if Tekken X Street Fighter will use this Yoshimitsu instead of his Tekken 6 design.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

not sure.. but i think this is his classic design.. or maybe a new one based off from that one..


----------



## Daedus (Jul 21, 2011)

Cody, Guy, Poison, Hugo...  No comeback mechanic.

Yeah, this game just might be the best thing in the history of ever.

Although using a Hollywood Undead song in any trailer almost makes it the worst thing in the history of ever.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> By the way is this another new Yoshimitsu body or is it one I'm not familiar with? If it is new I wonder if Tekken X Street Fighter will use this Yoshimitsu instead of his Tekken 6 design.



It's Tekken 3 Yoshimitsu.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> No comeback mechanic.



Starts at the 22 second mark

[YOUTUBE]Uc9NLjx1QU4[/YOUTUBE]

According to Keits 



> It appears that you can only perform this when your life is very low, and that this acts as SFxT?s only comeback ability. It lasts until your super meter runs out, or until you are KOed. Your two characters life bars average out and combine together during this. I?m guessing on this part, but the character that is lit-up appears to be the ?target?, and be the character that your character or team will face. It appears that you can either switch the target manually, or that the game does it for you somehow.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 21, 2011)

But... why?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's Tekken 3 Yoshimitsu.


*looks it up*
So it is. Also while looking at the various Yoshimitsus I'm hoping Tekken 4 Yoshimitsu is an alternate costume, that's my personal favourite.

Anyway since we're seeing Final Fight characters (ok they're Final Fighters who have been in Street Fighter games but still) do you think a couple of Namco characters from other games might show up, the Soul Calibur series for example...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 21, 2011)

I highly doubt any Soul Calibur characters or any characters outside of Tekken will make it in, because Final Fight is actually part of the Street Fighter story arc. Unless Namco pulls something out of their ass and say Yoshimitsu and Mitsurugi are cousins or something.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I highly doubt any Soul Calibur characters or any characters outside of Tekken will make it in, because Final Fight is actually part of the Street Fighter story arc. Unless Namco pulls something out of their ass and say Yoshimitsu and Mitsurugi are cousins or something.


Fair point. Figured I'd ask you guys before giving myself false hope.


----------



## Helix (Jul 21, 2011)

It'd be cool to have one Soul Calibur player... So, I can play with


*Spoiler*: __ 




Poison
Ivy


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Yo! So Poison is a post-op transexual right? Not to sound dumb or anything but, wtf does that mean?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2011)

No, Poison is a pre-op transsexual. Meaning there's still a working penis and testes.

Meaning you once again jerked off to a man.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> But... why?


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, Poison is a pre-op transsexual. Meaning there's still a working penis and testes.
> 
> Meaning you once again jerked off to a man.



Nope, I never did actually. Chun Li always overshadowed her...him whatever in my book.

Now I'm curious on how he tucked his balls and shit up in those short, short shorts and still fight. If they are going to make this a pre-op transsexual, at least make this shit believable.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 21, 2011)

Raven Confirmed


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 21, 2011)

If there is a penis there, there should have been a bulge in those tight shorts.

I'm just going to erase any memories of Poison ever being a man, and enjoy a fap.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok...Ono is saying he...she is a post-op transsexual in the NA region...but a cross dressing guy in Japan (wut?). I'm going to take Ono's word over Hangatyr.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha Poison, those fuckers really did it. Anyways, nice reveals overall, now just give me Rolento and Alex for my hype to break through heaven.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

You got it reversed. In Japan she's a cross-dresser, while for the American release she's a post-op transsexual because you're all a bunch of prissy bitches.

She's still a pre-op transsexual in Japan.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

They say in Europe she's a female with a vagina since day 1.

I'll move to Europe.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope, you're still a dick lover. :3


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

She was obviously designed as a female, the whole transexual/cross dresser bullshit was as Juri Licious said because its "rude to beat women" and because they feared that they'd be sued by "certain feminist groups". So fap away


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

I told my dad about how people are hyped about Poison being in, and when I showed him the trailer he was like daaayum! Then I told him she is a post op transexual.

His face was a bit like this....




The average person who is going to get this is going to automatically think its a damn regular girl. I don't know why they are still pushing this almost two decade old bullshit about her gender. 

Then again, this "bullshit" makes her popular in the first place. Since I'm in the NA shes a post-op...fucking yeah. I can fap to dat.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

ono says its a pre op in japan, post op in NA. 

ono>>>>>your opinions on a tranny


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

What does he say about Europe?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> What does he say about Europe?


he doesnt say anything


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

Pre-op tranny.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Post-op dammit, post-op.


----------



## Metaphor (Jul 22, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Poison?  

It's pretty clear that Cody's in.

Definitely my main.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> She was obviously designed as a female, the whole transexual/cross dresser bullshit was as Juri Licious said because its "rude to beat women" and because they feared that they'd be sued by "certain feminist groups". So fap away


While I'm sure Capcom have reconned the "Poison is a guy" thing the internet will still call her one because it's funny.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Working on my new Poison set as we fucking speak...hnnnuuuhhhh!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

Just fuck Poison in the ass and be done with it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Just fuck Poison in the ass and be done with it.



But, but, but...eh I can't think of shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

When does this drop?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Before anyone says somenthing hot about Poison again



I hope Alisa shows up in the upcoming characters.

BTW, I saw a character these white boots and blue gauntlets in the latest trailer. Does this means Lili and Asuka Kazama are the next ones to be confirmed?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 23, 2011)

everyone is talking about fuckin this tranny

did i not fuckin say Raven Is Confirmed


----------



## DedValve (Jul 23, 2011)

dat poison huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFkXbrH32Ss&feature=feedu_more[/YOUTUBE]

i am not sure i dislike the comeback mechanic "that" much..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 23, 2011)

I might get this, now that Guy is in it.

Guy and Raven might have to be the move. If raven is indeed in this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

i want a heihachi and gouken team schooling the youngsters


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it just me or does Dhasilm look buffed ?
EDIT:Looking at the comback mechanic it kinda looks like those old Jojo games tandem strike.

[YOUTUBE]EA6HiodJodk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not like the JJBA stances, though. Those you input and they move autonomously until ended or struck, but reportedly you control when the character you control switches.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahh I see.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> everyone is talking about fuckin this tranny
> 
> did i not fuckin say Raven Is Confirmed


No one gives a shit about Raven, a fucking Blade ripoff. 

We have Poison in this bitch and all we need is for Asuka Kazama to be announced officially and I got myself a team and a fighting GOTY!

Asuka/Poison going to fuck shit up!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

For the record I never said I wanted to play as Poison. Give me Kuma and Ibuki so I can wreck you guys.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope Steve turns out broken beyond imagination.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

So do I.

DEEEEEMPSEEEEY ROOOOOORRRUUUUUU


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll welcome Raven with a punch to the face with Guy's knuckles.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 23, 2011)

I already have Chun-li, no all I want is Brian.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 23, 2011)

I just Fuckin Want Lee and Vega


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

We need Dudley, wanna go SSFIV on some bitches.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2011)

No jun?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

frankly, i want cammy and bison from street fighter, christie and paul from tekken.. 

and of course, i want mah akuma 

air-projectiles for the win


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We need Dudley, wanna go SSFIV on some bitches.



Dudley = 3S, not SFIV. 

And to be really super duper honest, with how Steve is looking, I don't even miss Dudley (esp. not without Francis voicing him).


----------



## valerian (Jul 23, 2011)

All I want from Street Fighter are Alex and Vega.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 23, 2011)

Need Gill, M. Bison, and Akuma in the game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 23, 2011)

A small gilmpse of Lili's boots can be seen in one of the videos, the lastest trailer I think


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No jun?



Shes in TTT2 if that makes you feel any better.

I sure as hell feel better about it. 

*Jun fanboy 4lyfe!*


----------



## Sesha (Jul 23, 2011)

Need 3S characters not named Yun, Yang, Remy, or Twelve.


----------



## Laxus (Jul 23, 2011)

Those trailers looked nice.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 23, 2011)

Lee Lei Law Feilong Sean need to be in this shit!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Dudley = 3S, not SFIV.
> 
> And to be really super duper honest, with how Steve is looking, I don't even miss Dudley (esp. not without Francis voicing him).



Yeah, Steve kinda renders Dudley useless, only room for 1 Britain pugilist in this bitch!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah, Steve kinda renders Dudley useless, only room for 1 Britain pugilist in this bitch!



your right, but knowing Cashcom....lol he'll be in Super Street fighter vs Tekken HD Remix!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 25, 2011)

Harada vs Ono 

[YOUTUBE]XPU7qs49Jc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

So is Alisa in?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2011)

No                       .


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No



Not yet, or she was deconfirmed?

So far, how many characters we got?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No                       .



                  .


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Need 3S characters not named Yun, Yang, Remy, or Twelve.


I dunno, Twelve would be pretty cool. But we need at least one of the SSFIV Third Strike characters (I'd like Ibuki but she is in the background of one of the stages so I guess she's out) plus Alex and Q.


----------



## Helix (Jul 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> So far, how many characters we got?





			
				Eventhub said:
			
		

> Capcom is some where around the half-way point for character announcements. Maybe a little ahead of the mid-point, maybe a bit behind it. Right now SFxT has 18 announced characters, 19 if you count the Sony exclusive character, Cole.



                    .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

Cole? 

Infamous Cole?


----------



## Helix (Jul 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Cole?
> 
> Infamous Cole?



Yeah.

You weren't around during E3?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2011)

Helix said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You weren't around during E3?



Missed alot of stuff, only watched the SxT trailers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not of importance, anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

i dunno, cole could be cool.. 

i wouldn't mind either way..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

*Street Fighter X Tekken Doesn’t Use GGPO Or Street Fighter IV’s Netcode*



> When lag occurs, GGPO (short for Good Game, Peace Out) rolls backwards, checks inputs from both players, and then goes back to the current animation frame. Lag is added to the beginning of the move rather than during button presses. That’s how GGPO masks latency issues when you’re fighting with opponents that have a high ping. Street Fighter IV doesn’t use GGPO netcode, but other upcoming Capcom titles like Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike Online Edition do. What netcode will Street Fighter X Tekken use? That’s one of the questions I asked producer Yoshinori Ono.
> 
> "There are still some kinks that we’re working out with the netcode. I can tell you officially were not using the actual GGPO netcode that you know and love in its current form," Ono answered.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

of course it doesnt.. that shit will be in arcade edition


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been looking at the new trailers again and I think I see Soul Calibur's Voldo in the background of the ninja stage.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 27, 2011)

> Street Fighter X Tekken Lacks Dan, Anna, and GGPO
> 
> SiliconEra tossed a couple questions at Street Fighter X Tekken Producer Yoshinori Ono during Comic Con last weekend. The first asked Ono to name two characters, one from each side, that would not appear as playable cast members in SFxT. Ono noted that Dan was killed off in a cinematic for the game last year, and wont appear for that reason. He also said that the battle director specifically said that Nina and Anna Williams are too similar, and asked to exclude Anna. Ono also dropped one of the most predictable teases in history, saying that his favorite characters from Tekken are Nina and Paul, and that it was interesting that he hadn’t announced Paul yet.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA 2 things wrong with this. Ryu and ken are in, and it looks like the director doesnt play tekken if he thinks nina and anna are clones


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> HAHAHA 2 things wrong with this. Ryu and ken are in, and it looks like the director doesnt play tekken if he thinks nina and anna are clones



A difference. Ryu and Ken are the main characters of the SF games so they are automatic, Nina and Anna aren't. I think we can live without Anna if it means we can get another Tekken character though. And no one gives a shit about a waste of a slot Dan so...whats the problem with this? Hell, Ono pretty much just confirmed Paul in the game in an indiscreet way. This is ok news, unless you are one of those GGPO tards that cry for GGPO in every single fighting games as much as Mega Man fans cry about Mega Man not being in MvC3.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2011)

I always preferred Nina over Anna anyway, but it seems weird that they wouldn't include her.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> This is either fake, or really lazy. On the Capcom side, the art are all just copy and pastes from other games.


That and it has Pacman in the picture as well lol. 

Yeah I quoted someone from the first page lol.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> A difference. Ryu and Ken are the main characters of the SF games so they are automatic, Nina and Anna aren't. I think we can live without Anna if it means we can get another Tekken character though. And no one gives a shit about a waste of a slot Dan so...whats the problem with this? Hell, Ono pretty much just confirmed Paul in the game in an indiscreet way. This is ok news, unless you are one of those GGPO tards that cry for GGPO in every single fighting games as much as Mega Man fans cry about Mega Man not being in MvC3.



please dont get me wrong, i dont give 2 shits about anna, just the reasoning behind it is retarded. they dont want clones yet have ryu and ken. and its even more retarded because unlike street fighter, tekken doesnt really have clones


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

Ono is a fucking moron. But is that really a surprise?


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> please dont get me wrong, i dont give 2 shits about anna, just the reasoning behind it is retarded. they dont want clones yet have ryu and ken. and its even more retarded because unlike street fighter, tekken doesnt really have clones





S.A.F said:


> Ono is a fucking moron. But is that really a surprise?



To be fair, the battle director asked him to exclude Anna, not the other way around. 



> He also said that the battle director specifically said that Nina and Anna Williams are too similar, and asked to exclude Anna.



Blame the battle director. After Poison reveal, I think Ono would add any friend to this piece now, even True Ogre if he could.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd rather have a moron like Ono then a asshole like Killian.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Nina & Anna, clones?


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd rather have a moron like Ono then a asshole like Killian.



I agree 100%

I do not care for Killian. Just another bullshitting asshole Capcom employee to me. Don't give a shit about what ties he had or has with the fighting game community. I wish peeps in the community stop listening to this friend.

But obviously I'm a minority in this regard since people seem to hold his words like the holy scripture or some shit.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 28, 2011)

Err, what do ya'll have against Seth??? He's been in the community for a looooooooong time, he isn't just "some Capcom employee" he's only been working there for like 3 years anyhow. What's the beef?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 28, 2011)

The hell...there are people who hates Seth?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure what S-Kill did wrong.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 28, 2011)

He was a pretty decent guy back when I frequently posted on the Capcom forums.

I'm not sure, but I think I have him on PSN. If it's not him, then another one of the employees


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd rather have a moron like Ono then a asshole like Killian.



At least Killian actually knows about fighting games.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nina & Anna, clones?


So does this mean no Armor King?

Also Dan's dead? What? Ok I get not including him but killing him off? Why not just kill Charlie again?


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Err, what do ya'll have against Seth??? He's been in the community for a looooooooong time, he isn't just "some Capcom employee" he's only been working there for like 3 years anyhow. What's the beef?





Duy Nguyen said:


> The hell...there are people who hates Seth?





Violent-nin said:


> Not sure what S-Kill did wrong.



Hate is a strong word. I can't really hate a guy I don't know. That said, regardless of him being in the community or what he did prior to being employed at Capcom, he is just another Capcom employee that bullshits now. Also don't like some of the shit he posts on SRK either. He comes off as an arrogant mofo. He makes David Jaffe look tame in comparison.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 29, 2011)

FYI guys I know I'm a bit late on this and this is probably known by some of you but Poison originally was just a regular girl and they changed it because of sexism but some of the guys in charge just say fuck it and let the fans decide in there own heads.

anyway back to lurking!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Everything Esura said


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Also when this comes out can we have a tourney ? :33


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2011)

Never really read his more current posts, I've only read some of his old articles in Domination 101 a while back. I only get the impression of him through the very little interviews I watch of him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also when this comes out can we have a tourney ? :33



NF tournaments fail in humiliating fashion, but hey your welcome to try and host one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2011)

They're online tournaments, whadda ya expect?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2011)

Everything is irrelevant this weekend, the only thing that matters is EVO.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2011)

So, possible Blanka and Paul eh? I figured we hadn't seen the last of the Street Fighter II characters (Still no sign of Zangief though). That said I do hope we haven't seen all the Street Fighter characters who aren't in that game even if Poison and Hugo are the only ones not in Super Street Figher IV. I still want Juri and anyone from Third Strike (I know Hugo counts but still...).

As for Tekken I do hope they'll hurry up and show us Jin and Heihachi already. We all know they're in it, they're too iconic a part of the franchise not to be. Plus much like Yoshimitsu the question of which design for Jin is used interests me (his usual shirtless look or the hoodie from Tekken 4 that he wore in Namco X Capcom, personally I hope both are available). I also want Kuma (at least one animal from Tekken should be there, as awesome as King is he doesn't count) and Xiaoyu.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand they'd want to make SFxT more 'tekken-ish', to appeal to tekken fans, but I hope they don't go too far, since TxSF is gonna be tekken-ish anyway


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

i want rolento


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 30, 2011)

i want dudley, gen and fei long


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 30, 2011)

I just need Alisa


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Super Charge Hadokens In Street Fighter X Tekken*



> After making the QCF motion for a Hadoken you can hold down the punch button to charge the attack one level. This turns a regular Hadoken into an EX attack. Charge it up to level three and you can fire a Shinku Hadoken, Ryu’s super art, without using any energy from the cross gauge.
> 
> Street Fighter X Tekken lets players call out a partner character using the cross assault command. This takes up cross gauge energy, but if you time your move right you can trap an opponent in a pincer attack. Yoshinori Ono, producer, demoed this move at Comic-Con by showing Ryu and Ken bounce Kazuya back and forth.
> 
> Capcom also altered the heads up display. Life bars are solid yellow and only change color when an opponent’s life is less than 25%.



You can watch the screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder since there will be tekken in this game, will we finally get a capcom game with more than just the barebones for hardcore players. I always loved the extra costumes, unlockables, extra modes, etc. etc. that's not only in Tekken but in other fighters as well.

To me that pleases the casual side (aka me, as I have no intention of spending large amounts of time learning special button commands and combos when all I feel like doing is button mashing with my friends) 

But I'll probably wait for the tekken version of this even if I prefer the SF fighting style over Tekkens even though I'll arguably have to buy the super and ultra editions later on as opposed to the 1 version of tekken


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> I understand they'd want to make SFxT more 'tekken-ish', to appeal to tekken fans, but I hope they don't go too far, since TxSF is gonna be tekken-ish anyway


I'm sure Tekken X Street Fighter will add a Street Fighter spin to their gameplay too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I wonder since there will be tekken in this game, will we finally get a capcom game with more than just the barebones for hardcore players. I always loved the extra costumes, unlockables, extra modes, etc. etc. that's not only in Tekken but in other fighters as well.
> 
> *To me that pleases the casual side (aka me, as I have no intention of spending large amounts of time learning special button commands and combos when all I feel like doing is button mashing with my friends) *
> 
> But I'll probably wait for the tekken version of this even if I prefer the SF fighting style over Tekkens even though I'll arguably have to buy the super and ultra editions later on as opposed to the 1 version of tekken



SCRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB!!


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> SCRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB!!



scrub and proud


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

That's exactly what makes you a scrub.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> scrub and proud



I feel you a bit.

While I don't mash (anymore), I've started to get a bit....lazy when I play fighters now. A few years ago I was trying to get into the community hardcore and shit and was going to save up money to go to tourneys and shit and read FAQs and guides on various fighting games and really tried to immerse myself in the knowledge to better myself as a player, but it started to feel more like work and wasn't enjoying it like I used to. Now I just rather fucking play online casually with some friends while only slightly trying to improve myself. Also saves me from the drama shit that happens in the community. 

I don't like calling myself a scrub though and I wouldn't call you a scrub either. Scrubs are motherfuckers who think they are the bee's nees and hardcore in a fighting game but suck absolute balls and don't care to actually learn the basics of the game or their mistakes, and if they lose, like to blame other factors other than themselves for their losses. They whine, bitch and moan about stupid shit and love to complain about shit being OP or wanting to constantly nerf shit that don't need to be nerfed. Scrub is a word with negative connotation. You are just a casual fighting game lover, and thats great...cause I think I'm leaning in that direction as well.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2011)

Shutuphe'sascrubandsoareyou!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

*New Character Teasers For Street Fighter X Tekken Hint At Kuma And…?*



> Capcom have released two new character teasers for Street Fighter X Tekken. One of them appears to be Kuma. Here they are:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEmMwtPuLBQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Ibuki         .


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *New Character Teasers For Street Fighter X Tekken Hint At Kuma*
> *Source: *



*YES!*


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2011)

Kuma and Vega? 

Fuck yes.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2011)

The hell you see Vega at?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

valerian said:


> Kuma and Vega?
> 
> Fuck yes.


Vega? I don't think it looks like Vega at all. Wrong gloves,  and a lack of shoes.

Hangat?r might be right about it being Ibuki, but I'm pretty sure she's in the background of the ninja stage. That said I'd love if she was playable, she's one of my favourite Street Fighter characters.

Anyway with Kuma pretty much confirmed the Tekken side of my wishlist is almost complete. At the moment the only Tekken characters I'm hoping for that haven't been hinted at are Xiaoyu and Heihachi the latter of which I don't see them not including. So assuming Xiaoyu is included anyone else will be a pleasant suprise. I should look through the Tekken characters again, see if I can find anyone else to add to the wish list.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2011)

After watching the second video again it seems you guys are right.

Well at least Kuma is in.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2011)

xiao or no sale capcom X(


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 31, 2011)

Kuma and Ibuki


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

I took a better look at who I thought was Ibuki in the ninja stage background and while she is wearing the same ninja clothes it isn't her. So now I'm pretty sure the character being hinted at in that trailer is Ibuki too.

Kuma and Ibuki revealed together. The next gameplay trailer is going to be the best one yet.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I took a better look at who I thought was Ibuki in the ninja stage background and while she is wearing the same ninja clothes it isn't her. So now I'm pretty sure the character being hinted at in that trailer is Ibuki too.
> 
> Kuma and Ibuki revealed together. The next gameplay trailer is going to be the best one yet.



The ninja in the background was her friend Sarai


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Jin where are you?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Jin where are you?



He'll be confirmed sooner or later. I want Alisa, though


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 31, 2011)

please Lei wulong and Law

wanna see chun li vs Lei

and Law vs Fei

and please Dan hibiki 

my dream match Dan vs Kuma LOL


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> He'll be confirmed sooner or later. I want Alisa, though



You and me both friend.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Jin where are you?



Is that you Preda? 

I'm pretty sure Jin has been confirmed thanks to Seth K.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The ninja in the background was her friend Sarai


So it is. I had forgotten her name so I couldn't be sure at first but you're right. Well if they picked her to be in the background over Ibuki I'm even more certain that teaser is for Ibuki.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

If Ibuki in they better fucking have Sakura goddammit. You need SAKURA in this.

Sakura and Xiao tag team would be awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Just reawatched the trailer. Can't wait for release.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Is that you Preda?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Jin has been confirmed thanks to Seth K.



Yeah it's me.

Also if so, cool.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 1, 2011)

As long as Sakura and Lars aren't in this, I don't really care who they add.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Sesha said:


> As long as *Sakura* and Lars aren't in this, I don't really care who they add.



The fuck man?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So it is. I had forgotten her name so I couldn't be sure at first but you're right. Well if they picked her to be in the background over Ibuki I'm even more certain that teaser is for Ibuki.



Sarai was never a playable character


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, so we got the returning Final Fight chars Posion, Hugo, Cody and Guy. Now we got Ibuki

I only need Alisa and Bison and I'm done


----------



## Sesha (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck man?



Her being in SF4 and SSF4 should be enough.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Sesha said:


> As long as Sakura and Lars aren't in this, I don't really care who they add.



why not lars? he is the 3rd best mishima. (and of course his playstyle fits perfectly in this game)

-Kazuya
-Heihachi
-Lars
-Jin
-Jinpachi


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

Lars' style would be hella interesting in this game IMO.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Sarai was never a playable character


What I meant was if Ibuki wasn't picked for the background but her non playable friend was then there is a better chance she'll be playable.

Anyway do you think Ibuki and Hugo will be the only Street Fighter III characters? I hope not, I'd love to see some more who weren't in SSFIV.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah it's me.
> 
> Also if so, cool.



You don't play much LoL anymore? 
I havent seen you on in forever.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you think they have the full character list planned already or are still thinking of characters to include? Some of Ono's tweets give me the impression they are still thinking of characters to include. If that is the case it might be possible characters they've seemed uncertain about but haven't outright denied could still be included if enough interest is shown.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Do you think they have the full character list planned already or are still thinking of characters to include? Some of Ono's tweets give me the impression they are still thinking of characters to include. If that is the case it might be possible characters they've seemed uncertain about but haven't outright denied could still be included if enough interest is shown.



I read that they've finalized the roster.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 3, 2011)

Found this Interview on the Playstation.blog today don't know if its old or not but some of the info is actually kinda cool.


			
				EVO: Ono Discusses Cole in Street Fighter X Tekken said:
			
		

> + Posted by Sid Shuman // Senior Social Media Specialist
> 
> While the world?s greatest fighters were trading blows during EVO, I was scrambling to trade words with top fighting game developers who attended the tournament. In recent years, Capcom Producer Yoshinori Ono has become the face of the legendary Street Fighter series and he was on-site showing off the upcoming crossover Street Fighter X Tekken. I wanted to pick his brain concerning his friendly rivalry with Tekken director Katsuhiro Harada, his thoughts on PS Vita development, and why he chose inFAMOUS frontman Cole as an exclusive special guest for the PS3 and PS Vita versions of Street Fighter X Tekken.
> 
> ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Marvel vs DC ?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Marvel vs DC ?



what???


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Ono was just saying he would like to see it get made. I think if SFxT does well they might end up doing it


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah,     no.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Her being in SF4 and SSF4 should be enough.



Fuck that. If Ibuki, and I heard somewhere, Karin get in, I need my school girl triumvirate.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah,     no.



We'll see .


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> You don't play much LoL anymore?
> I havent seen you on in forever.



Yeah I stopped playing LoL, maybe will play again once I get my new computer.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh yes, a Marvel vs. DC.

That would awesome as hell.

Nekron should be the final boss.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

If they ever decide to make it, then it should be the three of them together: Marvel, DC and Capcom


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck that.. i want a new darkstalkers game and CVS 3 instead..


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I stopped playing LoL, maybe will play again once I get my new computer.



Cool. Do you know when that will be?




> If they ever decide to make it, then it should be the three of them together: Marvel, DC and Capcom


I would not want Capcom to be in the Marvel vs. DC game. 
More available slots for both sides imo. 




> fuck that.. i want a new darkstalkers game and CVS 3 instead..



Second both choices. CVS3... my team: Geese Howard, Wolfgang, and Duke.
Don't fuck with my team.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> If they ever decide to make it, then it should be the three of them together: Marvel, DC and Capcom


I think the best option would be Marvel vs DC with a guest character from Street Fighter.

Anyway back to the crossover game we know is coming out. Any idea what big event the next trailer is likely to be shown at? Knowing Kuma and Ibuki are likely to be in it makes me want to see it as soon as possible.


----------



## Helix (Aug 3, 2011)

Does Capcom go to Gamescom?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Once Alisa is confirmed this will be must buy.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 4, 2011)

Helix said:


> Does Capcom go to Gamescom?



Capcom will be there this month.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

I forgot which option I picked.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ Sure hope all the games they are coming out with are there.

Especially Asura's Wrath.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there any news?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Full Roster leaked???




*Spoiler*: __ 



SF: Ryu, Ken, Hugo, Poison, Guy, Cody, Chun-Li, Cammy, Guile, Abel, Dhalsim, Sagat, M. Bison, Juri, Karin, Sakura, Ibuki, Makoto, Rolento, Sodom, R.Mika, Zangief, and secret character Akuma and Evil Ryu.

Tekken: Kazuya, Nina, Julia, Bob, Hwoarang, Steve, King, Marduk, Yoshimitsu, Raven, Jin, Xiaoyu, Bryan, Jack, Lars, Alisa, Paul, Law, Lili, Asuka, Heihachi, Kuma, and secret character Devil Kazuya or Devil Jin




Keep in mind this could be just a joke, but if this is the full roster, then I'm happy

If this is true then Lupinko won again, altough we saw a small gilmpse of Lili and Asuka in some trailers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

47 characters? too good to be true..


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Full Roster leaked???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure i read on srk that Lupinko didnt even say that it was him, somebody just used his name


----------



## Trick2 (Aug 9, 2011)

No Eddy or Christie???


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> im sure i read on srk that Lupinko didnt even say that it was him, somebody just used his name



I said "Keep in mind this could be a joke"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

Goodness, I hope that roster is a lie. Even if Karin is in the game, I rather not have that many characters on release date.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^^WHY?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^^^WHY?



Balance issues.

Even with this day and age where we can patch and fix things via DLC, the chance of having a really unbalanced game is very likely when there is a ton of characters. Think CvS2 and MvC2 for example.

If they consolidate all their attention towards 20 characters the game can be a lot more balanced than expanding their attention towards 40+ characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Balance issues.
> 
> Even with this day and age where we can patch and fix things via DLC, the chance of having a really unbalanced game is very likely when there is a ton of characters. Think CvS2 and MvC2 for example.
> 
> If they consolidate all their attention towards 20 characters the game can be a lot more balanced than expanding their attention towards 40+ characters.



but then we'd have to pay extra for the others.. more free shit now, balance stuff later.. but thats just my take..

but i get your point..


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Balance issues.
> 
> Even with this day and age where we can patch and fix things via DLC, the chance of having a really unbalanced game is very likely when there is a ton of characters. Think CvS2 and MvC2 for example.
> 
> If they consolidate all their attention towards 20 characters the game can be a lot more balanced than expanding their attention towards 40+ characters.


I'd take a larger group of characters over balance any day. If there are "overpowered" character then that just makes beating those characters that much more satisfying.

Also is CvS2 and MvC2 are your example of an unbalanced game then I want the game to be unbalanced. I loved those games.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2011)

MvC2 had a 5-character roster, what're you talking about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

MvC3 had like only 1


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'd take a larger group of characters over balance any day. If there are "overpowered" character then that just makes beating those characters that much more satisfying.
> 
> Also is CvS2 and MvC2 are your example of an unbalanced game then I want the game to be unbalanced. I loved those games.



Out of MvC2's huge roster, probably less than 10 characters were playable in upper level play. Using the number 10 in that sentence as a benchmark for the amount of characters playable is almost an exaggeration as well.

There were other complexity in CvS2 that made it unbalanced other than characters. Don't get me wrong, I really liked CvS2, but it doesn't change the fact that it was a highly unbalanced game.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Out of MvC2's huge roster, probably less than 10 characters were playable in upper level play. Using the number 10 in that sentence as a benchmark for the amount of characters playable is almost an exaggeration as well.
> 
> There were other complexity in CvS2 that made it unbalanced other than characters. Don't get me wrong, I really liked CvS2, but it doesn't change the fact that it was a highly unbalanced game.


Upper level play? I play fighting games for *fun*. More characters means more fun.

The character list that was recently posted would be perfect. Plus when you consider Super Street Fighter IV had 39 characters and Tekken 6 Bloodline Rebellion had 41 this is a decent amount of characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

i play for fun as well.. but it ain't fun when somebody takes one character and goes on to rape the universe cuz people like to diverse..  

in actuality an unbalanced fighting game does more harm to non-competitive players like myself..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Upper level play? I play fighting games for *fun*. More characters means more fun.
> 
> The character list that was recently posted would be perfect. Plus when you consider Super Street Fighter IV had 39 characters and Tekken 6 Bloodline Rebellion had 41 this is a decent amount of characters.



An unbalanced game can also spoil the fun for casual players as well. I would assume most casual players just dwell on PSN or Live, and if the game is unbalanced you will too see the dominance of top tier characters if the game is really unbalanced. 

Lets just say CvS2 had an online version right now. I bet you so many people would cry about Sagat, Blanka, Vega, and A-Groove right now. Almost to the point where they wouldn't even want to touch the game anymore. 

SSF4 was a big change from SF4. They had to rework a bunch of the characters and even then a lot of them were still very weak. 

It's not to say that I don't want a lot of characters in, but I would much rather have a well made game than one that appeal to mainly fanservice.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, see I rarely play games online. I'm ok with my brother and the computer being my regular opponents. I'm not a casual gamer, I just tend to prefer playing alone or with people I know rather than a random PSN/XBL user.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Upper level play? I play fighting games for *fun*. More characters means more fun.
> 
> The character list that was recently posted would be perfect. Plus when you consider Super Street Fighter IV had 39 characters and Tekken 6 Bloodline Rebellion had 41 this is a decent amount of characters.



Bear in mind that it was an article I found. The source is not official


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Bear in mind that it was an article I found. The source is not official


I know. That's why I said would be perfect rather than it is perfect.

There is a high chance it's a fake but I'd love for the real character list to be something similar.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

My Karin is returning? I won't believe it till I see it.

Capcom has abandoned and forgotten her.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Sakura x Karin vs Asuka x Lili would be the dopest shit ever.

Yeah, I said dope. Deal wit it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd say the list I posted "may" be true. You can see a small image of Raven hidden behind Yoshimitsu in the lastest trailer. We saw a small gilmpse of Lili's Boots and Asuka's gauntlets too

I think the pairing in this game is all about "Rivals". I could be wrong though


----------



## Daedus (Aug 10, 2011)

Rolento and Paul?


Done fucking deal.


Just replace the announcer with the one from alpha 3 and you've essentially built my dream game.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2011)

The more I look at the list the more I want it to be true. I even made an image so I could have a visual version to look at.

*Spoiler*: _image_ 




(Gill and Ogre are just there so "secret character" isn't left blank)



I really hope these are the characters. Even if the list is fake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 10, 2011)

Mother fucking Rolento. pek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2011)

Sodom and Maki too.. yeah, this would be a very good list..

Alpha Man


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sakura x Karin vs Asuka x Lili would be the dopest shit ever.
> 
> Yeah, I said dope. Deal wit it.



Fuck that Kuma X Zangief *RUSSIAN PRIDE ! */not Russian


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus you guys are so late on news. That list is fake and is a wishlist ORIGINATED from Capcom Unity boards. 

Also, I would like to more characters in SF X Tekken. Balancing would NOT be a problem now that Capcom would probably do online patching as opposed to making a whole different revision.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Jesus you guys are so late on news. That list is fake and is a wishlist ORIGINATED from Capcom Unity boards.



That's exactly why I said "KEEP IN MIND THIS COULD BE A JOKE"

Thanks for clear up the issue


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2011)

That list was shit. Any alternatives (Evil Ryu, Oni Akuma) are not welcomed in my book.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> That list was shit. Any alternatives (Evil Ryu, Oni Akuma) are not welcomed in my book.


But Evil Ryu and Devil Jin are pretty much confirmed for Tekken X Street Fighter. I see nothing wrong with them being in Street Fighter X Tekken.

Anyway I still hope that most of that list does turn out to be accurate regardless. It has my entire wishlist plus several cool characters I didn't even consider. It also reminded me that there should be a Street Fighter Alpha presence.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But Evil Ryu and Devil Jin are pretty much confirmed for Tekken X Street Fighter. I see nothing wrong with them being in Street Fighter X Tekken.
> 
> Anyway I still hope that most of that list does turn out to be accurate regardless. It has my entire wishlist plus several cool characters I didn't even consider. It also reminded me that there should be a Street Fighter Alpha presence.



If they weren't confirmed I very much would prefer if they were out. Alternatives are just too bland and boring to me. In Ryu's case where he becomes a full fledged dark hadou user isn't canon in the storyline. Besides, this game will probably end up having too many shoto-like characters if Sakura and Akuma make it in. The way I see it is this. If people want Evil Ryu and Devil Jin (I realize he has a complete different moveset), then you might as well throw in all of the variations of Akuma from alpha, cyber akuma, cvs2's akuma, oni akuma, and what not. 

A game with two sides boasting incredible amounts of fighters but is limited to only about 40 characters - yeah, give me someone who has a unique face, different person, and different moveset.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> If they weren't confirmed I very much would prefer if they were out. Alternatives are just too bland and boring to me. In Ryu's case where he becomes a full fledged dark hadou user isn't canon in the storyline. Besides, this game will probably end up having too many shoto-like characters if Sakura and Akuma make it in. The way I see it is this. If people want Evil Ryu and Devil Jin (I realize he has a complete different moveset), then you might as well throw in all of the variations of Akuma from alpha, cyber akuma, cvs2's akuma, oni akuma, and what not.
> 
> A game with two sides boasting incredible amounts of fighters but is limited to only about 40 characters - yeah, give me someone who has a unique face, different person, and different moveset.



Just wondering, don't you mean the list in this web site is fake?



This one looks more fake than the other list I posted (which may also be fake)


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Just wondering, don't you mean the list in this web site is fake?
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks more fake than the other list I posted (which may also be fake)



I was glancing at the posts so I probably missed the one you just posted.
Anyway, both links are wrong including this one: 


The link you provided is wrong because of the date. Second, Ono already said Dan will not be in the game as Kazuya murdered him. Third, it was strongly hinted that Lili and Asuka will be in the game. That list does not include either of them. And of course Poison.

Your second link from hadouken is what I stated earlier. It was just a wishlist from Capcom Unity forums.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I was glancing at the posts so I probably missed the one you just posted.
> Anyway, both links are wrong including this one:
> 
> 
> ...



I know it may be fake or a wishlist, but if you watch the lastest trailer, you can see a small, almost unnoticeable image of Raven hidden behind Yoshimitsu.

The pairing in this game is about rivals


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 10, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I know it may be a wishlist, but if you watch the lastest trailer, you can see a small, almost unnoticeable image of Raven hidden behind Yoshimitsu.
> 
> The pairing in this game is about rivals



Yeah I already saw. The wishlist is pretty accurate in terms of what characters are likely to show up. I will not be surprised if the list becomes 100% correct though. Just that whoever posted that picture isn't Lupinko. Just some random poster who thinks his predictions are likely to be true.


----------



## Joker J (Aug 11, 2011)

I just want Vega to be in this game really badly.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 11, 2011)

all i need is lars/law/paul


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2011)

Well at the moment my wishlist (excluding characters who have been hinted at or are obviously going to be included) is just Zangief, Xiaoyu and Juri. However from the sadly fake character sheet I'll be adding Rolento, Jack, Makoto and anyone from Street Fighter Alpha to the list. Zangief and Xiaoyu are still the ones I want the most.

Those hinted at and highly unlikely that they'd leave out that I want are Jin, Ibuki, Kuma, Akuma, Paul, M Bison and Heihachi.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 11, 2011)

Still hoping for Cody and Guy as well as Sodom and Rolento. 
Q though man. Q! I want him in the game! Capcom needs to spice it up a little bit and introduce him to the game since he is probably the most mysterious character ever.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 11, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Still hoping for Cody and Guy



They will show their trailers sooner or later. After all, they appear alongside Poison and Hugo


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems Korea has quite a problem with Juri being their representative, which for me it's complete and utter BS. Nothing can be more foolish than pretending she should represent an entire country or race

I mean, look at Hakan or Rufus, they're total jokes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm french and I don't like Remy .


----------



## Wicked (Aug 12, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Still hoping for Cody and Guy as well as Sodom and Rolento.
> Q though man. Q! I want him in the game! Capcom needs to spice it up a little bit and introduce him to the game since *he is probably the most mysterious character ever.[*




Because he's a robot? Cody and Guy should be taken out. They've been in SSFIV. I don't understand Crapcom putting in the same fucking characters in every god damn game. It's a snoozefest


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because he's a robot? Cody and Guy should be taken out. They've been in SSFIV. *I don't understand Crapcom putting in the same fucking characters in every god damn game. *It's a snoozefest



You are aware of the backlash Street Fighter 3 received for not having the "same fucking characters in every god damn game" right? Although there were countless other factors that contributed to the flop of the SF3 series, but those were one of the complaints. SFIV was sold on the idea that they have the "same fucking characters".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because he's a robot? Cody and Guy should be taken out. They've been in SSFIV. I don't understand Crapcom putting in the same fucking characters in every god damn game. It's a snoozefest



its Street Fighter vs. Tekken.. what other characters are there? seriously Guy and Cody are one of the better ones.. 

i personally want more 3S chars.. but i wont sweat it that much..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

Me wants Makoto.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are aware of the backlash Street Fighter 3 received for not having the "same fucking characters in every god damn game" right? Although there were countless other factors that contributed to the flop of the SF3 series, but those were one of the complaints. SFIV was sold on the idea that they have the "same fucking characters".



And this is the same fanbase that's ok with having ryu/chunli/akuma in MvC3 when theres plenty of series who can replace those characters (Rival Schools comes to mind)










Khris said:


> its Street Fighter vs. Tekken.. what other characters are there? seriously Guy and Cody are one of the better ones..
> 
> i personally want more 3S chars.. but i wont sweat it that much..



All im saying is characters who haven't been in a sf game in like 10-15 years should be in this than cody/guy/etc. It get's boring real fast putting in the same characters this is why I won't be spending any of my money of Shitcom. I'm tired of their bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> And this is the same fanbase that's ok with having ryu/chunli/akuma in MvC3 when theres plenty of series who can replace those characters (Rival Schools comes to mind)



You can't make a cross over game with Capcom characters without those three...well at least Ryu and Chun Li (there were some crossovers without Akuma). Ryu is the main male character of the SF series and Chun Li is the main female character of the SF series. Akuma is just extremely popular. And Capcom will NEVER make a cross over fighting game without some sort of Street Fighter characters. You is foolin' if you actually believe that they will have Rival Schools characters replacing SF characters or any series for that matter. You just might as well get those hopes out your head right now.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm french and I don't like Remy .



Not liking Remy should be standard for a frenchman. The real test is whether or not you dislike Ash Crimson.



Esura said:


> You are aware of the backlash Street Fighter 3 received for not having the "same fucking characters in every god damn game" right? Although there were countless other factors that contributed to the flop of the SF3 series, but those were one of the complaints. SFIV was sold on the idea that they have the "same fucking characters".



Those people are complete children, though.

Anyway, there's a world of difference between having a roster mostly filled with old characters and one mostly filled with new characters.



Nature Breeze said:


> And this is the same fanbase that's ok with having ryu/chunli/akuma in MvC3 when theres plenty of series who can replace those characters (Rival Schools comes to mind)



Ryu and Chun-Li are the main SF representatives of their respective genders, and Akuma has a history with the franchise. All three are understandable. If you want to complain, complain about goddamn neckboobs Viper, three Darkstalkers with vaginas in various states of un-death, or doesn't-know-what-he's-fighting-for Zero instead of classic Megaman.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because he's a robot? Cody and Guy should be taken out. They've been in SSFIV. I don't understand Crapcom putting in the same fucking characters in every god damn game. It's a snoozefest



Is he a robot? Is he a cyborg? Is he a human just acting all robot-like with explosives attached to him?

What is his purpose of stalking other great fighters? Why do pedestrians run away from him at the opening of his scenes before a fight? Is he mass assembled? If not, how does he appear all over the world when there is a murder or a crime?


Also, Rival School isn't canon to the SF world btw. The only things that are canon to the SF world are Street Fighter, Final Fight, and Saturday Night Slam Masters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> All im saying is characters who haven't been in a sf game in like 10-15 years should be in this than cody/guy/etc. It get's boring real fast putting in the same characters this is why I won't be spending any of my money of Shitcom. I'm tired of their bullshit.



again.. who? 

unless you start throwing names, your argument wont hold any merit.. i'd agree if this was Capcom vs. Tekken, but its not.. even if you threw out names, you'll have to give a solid reason why they should be in.. and i am sure it wont be as convincing as "we need to sell our current games more" argument from capcom.. 

i mean what purpose would be in bringing Rolento(as much as i want him).. he's as good as the next SF character.. going with "we should bring in names that weren't crossover games for a long time" isn't a good argument to begin with.. 

point is, Guy/Cody has more merit than Rolento cuz Guy/Cody were in a game lately.. 

we might see Third Strike characters though, i sure would wanna see alex or gill..

the big picture of this game in the end though, is how will the tekken chars be made street-fighter style..


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 12, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I mean, look at Hakan or Rufus, they're total jokes



Yeah, but it's not Rufus who represents the US, it's Guile and Ken. Seriously I feel more sorry for Brazil for having an abomination to represent them.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> the big picture of this game in the end though, is how will the tekken chars be made street-fighter style..



I was talking to my friend Richard yesterday at the arcades about his experience at Evo with SFxT, and he told me some pretty crazy stuff.

He told me he sat on the SFxT machine at Evo and streaked for almost 3 hours using mainly Kazuya and Hwoarang. We didn't really touch up on Hwoarang, but he told me he thinks Kazuya is like super super good. He told me Kazuya's ducking command (refer to Dudley's ducking move) is completely invincible. Depending on what punch you press following the duck he does a move. Forgot which button he said but the Electric Wind God Fist version is completely invincible, safe on block, and juggleable if hit. So he told me he just worked people to the corner and continued to spam it like no other.

I also asked him about Steve, cause I'm really interested in the character and he told me Steve is really weird. All of Steve's Kick buttons are his sways in the Tekken series. Each version of the kicks will cause a different sway, but Richard never could find a followup for it because in Tekken he can sway and go into a punching move.

I seriously think the Tekken characters will do exceptionally well in this game considering they all have some kind of invincible forward moving move to help them deal with stuff.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2011)

^ How easy is it to perform the EWGF?

Also, Sodom was hinted so I hope Rolento becomes his partner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I was talking to my friend Richard yesterday at the arcades about his experience at Evo with SFxT, and he told me some pretty crazy stuff.
> 
> He told me he sat on the SFxT machine at Evo and streaked for almost 3 hours using mainly Kazuya and Hwoarang. We didn't really touch up on Hwoarang, but he told me he thinks Kazuya is like super super good. He told me Kazuya's ducking command (refer to Dudley's ducking move) is completely invincible. Depending on what punch you press following the duck he does a move. Forgot which button he said but the Electric Wind God Fist version is completely invincible, safe on block, and juggleable if hit. So he told me he just worked people to the corner and continued to spam it like no other.


giving the mechanic of that move in tekken, i am not that surprised.. but why juggleable? 
and i am guessing there's also a feint for it right? like when you don't press anything, he resets his animation.. if you can use him to dupe, it would pretty amazing..


> I also asked him about Steve, cause I'm really interested in the character and he told me Steve is really weird. All of Steve's Kick buttons are his sways in the Tekken series. Each version of the kicks will cause a different sway, but Richard never could find a followup for it because in Tekken he can sway and go into a punching move.


that could be quite fun in a street fighter style game you know.. canceling into supers have never be this easy it seems 

i am seriously interested in Yoshimitsu though.. could you ask him for me about him?



> I seriously think the Tekken characters will do exceptionally well in this game considering they all have some kind of invincible forward moving move to help them deal with stuff.



i thought they will have focus/guard like attacks to manage with with projectiles.. but this looks even better i suppose.. 
still, i can't wait till akuma comes in and fucks it all up 



Sengoku said:


> ^ How easy is it to perform the EWGF?
> 
> Also, Sodom was hinted so I hope Rolento becomes his partner.



am thinking Shoryoken command -> High Punch?

not sure..


----------



## Helix (Aug 12, 2011)

Does EWGF work the same as in Tekken? I never fooled around with Kazuya much, but I tried getting that to work before advancing any further. The command itself is simple but there is some strict timing to it for the EWGF to come out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 12, 2011)

There's no strict timing to the EWGF in SFxT. Richard told me the command but I totally forgot, so it probably wasn't something weird. It's probably a QCF or DP motion followed by another Punch. Yea, I'm pretty sure you can use it as a feint, because if you don't press anything he just ducks.

I'll ask him about some more stuff when I see him next time. I'm sure the move is going to be heavily nerfed though, because it's too outrageous to have a full body invincibility move that lasts from beginning to end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> Does EWGF work the same as in Tekken? I never fooled around with Kazuya much, but I tried getting that to work before advancing any further. The command itself is simple but there is some strict timing to it for the EWGF to come out.



not a tekken guy.. but from what i understand, duy meant it had the same mechanic as dudley.. which means its kinda different from tekken.. not sure if you can cancel it in tekken.. but here, its gives invincibility AND block safe.. pretty much; the chances of you fucking up and getting punished are low.. 



Duy Nguyen said:


> There's no strict timing to the EWGF in SFxT. Richard told me the command but I totally forgot, so it probably wasn't something weird. It's probably a QCF or DP motion followed by another Punch. Yea, I'm pretty sure you can use it as a feint, because if you don't press anything he just ducks.


yea.. i think in tekken; you had to time it right...



> I'll ask him about some more stuff when I see him next time. I'm sure the move is going to be heavily nerfed though, because it's too outrageous to have a full body invincibility move that lasts from beginning to end.



thanx.. 
probably they will.. still, it will interesting seeing how much advantage he'll still get after the nerf..


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 13, 2011)

> but here, its gives invincibility AND block safe.. pretty much; the chances of you fucking up and getting punished are low..



As it should be. The EWGF is one of the most abused moves if you are a Kaz player. DORIYA!


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like they didn't do too bad of a job implimenting the tekken characters into the SF4 engine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> As it should be. The EWGF is one of the most abused moves if you are a Kaz player. DORIYA!



like i said.. i am not sure how it works in tekken.. we'll see..


----------



## Fireball (Aug 13, 2011)

EWGF and Hellsweep are the same. Command list I've posted before.


Crouch dash itself is not invincible in _Tekken_ but you can cancel it into  to cover ground and initiate very good mixups. From what I've seen the same seems possible.


----------



## Esura (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Looks like they didn't do too bad of a job implimenting the tekken characters into the SF4 engine.



I am a firm believer that you can make any character suitable in 2D plane with the right amount of effort. Now 3D on the other hand...I'm a bit nervous about Tekken x Street Fighter to be honest.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 13, 2011)

wait its sounds like their is no EWGF in SFXTK it sound like you guys are just doing wind god fist (the basic version) and not the EWGF that comes out faster, hits harder, etc

that or they just gave him the ewgf and not the wind god fist


----------



## Esura (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a Tekken nooblet, wtf is a EWGF?

Is it that duck into uppercut thing Kazuya does?


----------



## Kanali (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1_7CP9eio4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Thats it


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> As it should be. The EWGF is one of the most abused moves if you are a Kaz player. DORIYA!



Don't forget Rising Sun kicks.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm a Tekken nooblet, wtf is a EWGF?
> 
> Is it that duck into uppercut thing Kazuya does?



the mishima characters (kazuya, heihachi, jin, devil jin) all have a move called rising uppercut (wind god fist in the japanese) well there is another version of the wind god fist that requires more strict timing but if you successfully do it, its basically a faster, stronger, safe on block, etc. version of the wind god fist and it also surrounds the user and the guy who gets hit in electricity. aka the eletric wind god fist

from tekkenpedia


> EWGF is essentially based on the move Rising Uppercut (f,N,d,d/f+2), also called Wind Godfisting (fuujinken) in the Japanese version, which is included in in-game command lists, but the difference lies in EWGF's need for just-frame inputting. Listed below are some notable differences in properties of the two moves:
> 
> When performing Electric Wind Godfisting, electricity surrounds the torso and attacking arm. In the case of mimics, their Ki charge takes the place of electricity (in later games, this applied to the individual Mishimas as well).
> EWGF does more damage than Rising Uppercut.
> ...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I am a firm believer that you can make any character suitable in 2D plane with the right amount of effort. Now 3D on the other hand...I'm a bit nervous about Tekken x Street Fighter to be honest.



Really? I thought it would be easier to do for 3D games since it takes less time to make a 3D model than it does to make a 2D sprite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2011)

and here i thought it was the uppercut thingy


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Really? I thought it would be easier to do for 3D games since it takes less time to make a 3D model than it does to make a 2D sprite.



It's all 3D models now.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Yeah, but it's not Rufus who represents the US, it's Guile and Ken. Seriously I feel more sorry for Brazil for having an abomination to represent them.



Did you forgot about Sean


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Don't forget Rising Sun kicks.



El oh el. I wonder who will get the first kick to the face, Ryu/Ken's hurricane kick or Kazuya's? 

I absolutely love his Demon's Wrath move. My friends always get fooled by it and sometimes have no idea when to block it. 

For those who do not know the move:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n9X_TLzw0Y[/YOUTUBE]
It should be #10.


----------



## Esura (Aug 13, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Really? I thought it would be easier to do for 3D games since it takes less time to make a 3D model than it does to make a 2D sprite.



Nooo, I meant transferring gaming elements from a 2D fighter to a 3D one. I'm curious if Namco could pull it off. 

Imagine trying to make Blazblue in 3D plane....ehh....no.


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nooo, I meant transferring gaming elements from a 2D fighter to a 3D one. I'm curious if Namco could pull it off.



I wouldn't think Namco would make the deal with Capcom if they thought they couldn't. I just can't wait for at least some footage of what to expect, similar to the first time SFxT was first revealed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Not liking Remy should be standard for a frenchman. The real test is whether or not you dislike Ash Crimson.



Playing Ash doesn't bother me.
Actually the character cracks me up using French words like "Bonjour" or "Au revoir" like Terry Bogard use Engrish.

I don't really hate Ash but I can't take him seriously.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2011)

Gamescon so close!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Gamescon so close!



How many days?


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWeHZ4PhtVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 15, 2011)

I Guess Makoto and Heihachi Are Next

So The Next Characers Might Be Confimed
Asuka and Lily
Guy and Cody


Deconfimed Characters

Anna
Armor King


----------



## Stringer (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice... Hugo and Raven are looking awesome, especially Raven. Can't wait to see more gameplay footage.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2011)

EINS ZWEI DREEEEI


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure what to think about Kuma's eyes. Maybe seeing them in better quality will make things better but for now those eyes seem wrong.

Ibuki and Raven look amazing! I can't wait to see what else this game has in store.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Kuma look so cartoony. But I like it very much. Hugo is somehow Bigger than him makes him somehow really terrifying.

And THAT COMBAT SYSTEM!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Deconfimed Characters
> 
> Anna
> Armor King


I can see Armor King being a DLC costume for King. Panda for Kuma too.


----------



## Helix (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

from that vid, i can see how this game has amazing potential..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it has been.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Hugo is fucking hugemongous.


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2011)

It's pretty awesome that he's even bigger than Kuma.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I don't think it has been.



I already did that before


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 15, 2011)

Tekken 

but i like Mortal kombat more


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 15, 2011)

The graphics of this one seem more Street Fighter style then Tekken style.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw a small glimpse of Makoto and Heiachi

Yay, Karin and Sakura are returning

There are some rumors about Ingrid's return, but I'm not so sure


----------



## Wicked (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought this game was gonna be lame real talk..


After checking out the videos and roster (Man can't wait to bust my nut playing Sodom hnnngh! )


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I saw a small glimpse of Makoto and Heiachi
> 
> Yay, Karin and Sakura are returning
> 
> There are some rumors about Ingrid's return, but I'm not so sure



Care to share?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Care to share?



In the last trailer, is just like Raven's image behind Yoshimitsu.

It's almost unnoticeable


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 16, 2011)

InuyashaRulez said:


> The graphics of this one seem more Street Fighter style then Tekken style.


That's because this is the Capcom game. The Namco game will have the Tekken style. They're making two games for that very reason.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> In the last trailer, is just like Raven's image behind Yoshimitsu.
> 
> It's almost unnoticeable


Any chance of a screenshot highlighting where they are?


----------



## valerian (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4rROmlSHdrk[/YOUTUBE]

If you pause around 3:40 - 3:42 you can see something yellow next to Kuma's paw. 

I think it's Paul.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I thought this game was gonna be lame real talk..
> 
> 
> After checking out the videos and roster (Man can't wait to bust my nut playing Sodom hnnngh! )



Sodom's in? where was I?


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

He is not confirmed, he was just slightly hinted at in the cinematic trailer with Poison and Hugo.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> That's because this is the Capcom game. The Namco game will have the Tekken style. They're making two games for that very reason.



Oh I see that's actually a smart idea!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]4rROmlSHdrk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you pause around 3:40 - 3:42 you can see something yellow next to Kuma's paw.
> 
> I think it's Paul.



No, is just a water-effect blow, just like Sagat's official image (he's doing the Tiger Cannon)


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't how they're going to justify putting Jun and Asuka in when they cut Anna because of her supposedly being similar to Nina and Seth was recently going on about how they don't want to have any clones


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 17, 2011)

I WANT THIS GAME !!!


I'll play it at Gamescom.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

Any news??


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 19, 2011)

This game is looks very good can't wait until it comes out

My mains are going to be Raven/and someone else 

There better not be a Updated verison or I'm going to be pissed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> There better not be a Updated verison or I'm going to be pissed



Which, eventually, would happen someday

It's Capcom after all


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 19, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Which, eventually, would happen someday
> 
> It's Capcom after all



True.

After UMVC3 and SFXT what crossovers would you want?

Personally I want Sega vs Capcom just to see Dante vs Bayonetta.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> True.
> 
> After UMVC3 and SFXT what crossovers would you want?
> 
> Personally I want Sega vs Capcom just to see Dante vs Bayonetta.



If you want my honest opinion......

First, I want to see Asura's Wrath and a Darkstalkers 4

After that...



It would be the new meaning of epic


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I don't how they're going to justify putting Jun and Asuka in when they cut Anna because of her supposedly being similar to Nina and Seth was recently going on about how they don't want to have any clones



Asuka was seen in a trailer, so most likely, she is in


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 20, 2011)

I know which is why I'm asking how they'll have both Jun and her. Ono said quite early in the production of the game that he'd like Jun in since Tekken doesn't want her or something like that so it seems likely they're going to have to eat their words about clones


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 20, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I know which is why I'm asking how they'll have both Jun and her. Ono said quite early in the production of the game that he'd like Jun in since Tekken doesn't want her or something like that so it seems likely they're going to have to eat their words about clones


Ken proves that while they might want to keep clones to a minimum that doesn't mean they won't include them.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope Ono's dream comes true. I want a Shonen Jump vs. Capcom game!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

Darkstalkers 4 is a must right about now.. hell, it was a must 5 years ago.. 

i want my bb hood to kick some Demetri ass again


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> I hope Ono's dream comes true. I want a Shonen Jump vs. Capcom game!



Ono never said anything about that.

He, however, said he would like to do a Marvel vs DC

Too bad there won't be a MK X SF


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Ono never said anything about that.
> 
> He, however, said he would like to do a Marvel vs DC
> 
> Too bad there won't be a MK X SF



Actually he did. He said both Shonen Jump vs. Capcom and Marvel vs. DC.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Actually he did. He said both Shonen Jump vs. Capcom and Marvel vs. DC.



When did he said that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2011)

shonen jump vs. capcom..

i can see it now:-

Ryu: shinku-hadouken 
Goku: KAMEHAMEHA 
*ryu is nowhere to be found, presumably turned into dust*

but nah, it would be great..

imagine Luffy in a MVC3 engine 

or a Zoro/Dante team *faints*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> shonen jump vs. capcom..
> 
> i can see it now:-
> 
> ...



That would be gdlk, imo


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

As long as Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is included, I would be cool with that.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Or Shonen jump vs Marvel.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Actually he did. He said both Shonen Jump vs. Capcom and Marvel vs. DC.



 although it would be cool, It's almost impossible due the fact that all the Series are owned by different companies. DBZ is owned by Namco, Naruto is owen by Namco and Tommy, Bleach is owned by Sega, Fist of the North Star is owned by Arc etc. The only series that Capcom owns is JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 

Possible Crossovers would be

Marvel vs DC
Sega vs Capcom
Nintendo vs Capcom 
or a game with just Capcom characters 

but before all that they should make a Darkstalkers 4 and Capcom vs Snk 2 on the PSN


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

Really? Marvel vs DC, possible? Hells to the no, that will never happen.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? Marvel vs DC, possible? Hells to the no, that will never happen.





Its more possible that you think

Although I don't want it to happen


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

No, it's never going to happen. Marvel nor DC will ever let their characters get beaten by the opposition, especially not given the recent shit Marvel pulled. And yes, I already know Ono said that. I also know that Ono is full of shit, so eh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2011)

pfft.. i hate DC anyways, apart from some Batman characters i hate almost everything.. especially Superman


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

If possible you would be for it though ya?

DC characters are pretty boring, but would be cool nonetheless.

I would hope Hawkgirl and Lobo made it in.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

If possible, hell yeah, DC deserves to get some proper fighting game action. But it's never going to happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2011)

of course 

more fighting games is always good :33


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, to the DC haters, which  series have you actually read? Because DC has a lot of good shit, and that's not even including Vertigo.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> pfft.. i hate DC anyways, apart from some Batman characters i hate almost everything.. especially Superman



yeah i agree .

But they should make a Darkstalkers 4 before anything.

Stuff I want in DS4

- 2D HD Sprites(Like Blazblue and KOF13)
- Add 5-7 more characters
- Original 6 Button Layout (not that MVC3 bull shit)
- I could do without this but a story mode that's like Blazblue would be nice
- Great Netcode 
- Some extra modes(Survival, Time Attack etc)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2011)

i did like jonah hex tbh.. and i never saw the movie..


----------



## Sesha (Aug 22, 2011)

Both DC and Marvel have their fair shares of shit. End of story. Playing favourites is dumb.



Kakashi234 said:


> Its more possible that you think
> 
> Although I don't want it to happen



Certain Marvel higher-ups don't want to work with DC because of their higher-ups, and vice versa. Also there's the reason Hangatyr mentioned. It will never happen, unless some unlikely collaboration like what lead to Amalgam happens first.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone wants to know why it won't happen in the next five years, here's a taster:


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> although it would be cool, It's almost impossible due the fact that all the Series are owned by different companies. DBZ is owned by Namco, Naruto is owen by Namco and Tommy, Bleach is owned by Sega, Fist of the North Star is owned by Arc etc. The only series that Capcom owns is JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
> 
> Possible Crossovers would be
> 
> ...



I'd buy Nintendo vs Capcom on day one of its release.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

Given that it'd be WiiU only, the controls will be ass.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Given that it'd be WiiU only, the controls will be ass.



Unfortunately, you might have a point, there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'd buy Nintendo vs Capcom on day one of its release.



That would have no combos though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

ASW vs CapCom or bust.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ASW vs CapCom or bust.



I would want this to happen but besides Guilty Gear, Blazblue and Battle Fantasia what else do they have?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken.

And those four games have more than enough characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I would want this to happen but besides Guilty Gear, Blazblue and Battle Fantasia what else do they have?


Hard Corps Uprising.

Sengoku Basara could finally be included.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hard Corps Uprising.
> 
> Sengoku Basara could finally be included.



I would love to Sengoku Basara in another fighting game 

as long as they put Hazama then I'm fine


----------



## valerian (Aug 22, 2011)

I would rather have a new Darkstalker game then another crossover game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Marvel vs DC
> Sega vs Capcom
> Nintendo vs Capcom
> or a game with just Capcom characters
> ...



Why do you want a Sega vs Capcom so much, when Namco is way better than Sega?

First things first. Let them concentrate on a Darkstalkers 4 and reviving the old series


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Like JJBA ?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 23, 2011)

They drew her in the shape of a penis.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you guys think Roger is going to be Kuma's partner?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Do you guys think Roger is going to be Kuma's partner?


Doubt it. Though it would be cool for Roger or Roger Jr to be in the game I have a feeling Kuma's partner is going to be Heihachi.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Why do you want a Sega vs Capcom so much, when Namco is way better than Sega?
> 
> First things first. Let them concentrate on a Darkstalkers 4 and reviving the old series



IDK maybe because I grew up with Sega and Capcom and i played most of there games. Plus most of their characters could work in a fighting game(Virtua Fighter,Streets of Rage, Golden Axe etc.) But I wouldn't them mind making a crossover with Namco.

But your right first they have a DS 4 and revive older games like Power Stone and Rival schools.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

.

"And finally we have Kuma, with his ever-charming handkerchief. Who is his partner? Well, don’t try to over think it, keep it simple and you’ll know right away who it is"

Roger hint


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

yes I love Roger 

so badass


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> yes I love Roger



I'm definetly thinking about not buying this if Roger gets in instead of Heihachi. But if Alisa gets in, then it's a deal


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty obvious that Guy will be Ibuki's partner. But who will be Cody's?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Pretty obvious that Guy will be Ibuki's partner. But who will be Cody's?



Guy and Cody are going to be together in this game

Ibuki's partner could be either, Elena or Makoto


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Guy and Cody are going to be together in this game
> 
> Ibuki's partner could be either, Elena or Makoto



I'm guessing Elena due to the fact that she was seen in the trailer....




DestinyDestroyer said:


> I'm definetly thinking about not buying this if Roger gets in instead of Heihachi. But if Alisa gets in, then it's a deal



I'm pretty much sure Heihachi would get in. He is a core character in Tekken.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> .
> 
> "And finally we have Kuma, with his ever-charming handkerchief. Who is his partner? Well, don?t try to over think it, keep it simple and you?ll know right away who it is"
> 
> Roger hint



anyone who plays tekken would know that heihachi or paul would be the most logical answer to that hint. i dont even think kuma and roger has had any interaction in the tekken series


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> anyone who plays tekken would know that heihachi or paul would be the most logical answer to that hint. i dont even think kuma and roger has had any interaction in the tekken series



If paul is in this game then I'm 99% his partner is Law


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> .
> 
> "And finally we have Kuma, with his ever-charming handkerchief. Who is his partner? Well, don?t try to over think it, keep it simple and you?ll know right away who it is"
> 
> Roger hint


Seems more like a Heihachi hint to me. Much like Jin while he may not be confirmed he might as well be due to being the main Tekken antagonist plus the fact Shadowloo vs Mishima is supposed to play a role in the story mode (for these same reasons Bison might as well be confirmed too). So we all know Heihachi is going to be in the game and considering the fact Kuma is Heihachi's pet it only makes sense they'd be partners.

The second best option for Kuma would be Paul but as other have said Law would be a better partner for Paul than Kuma. Plus I can't think of a better partner for Heihachi than Kuma.

I'd love for Roger or Roger Jr to be in the game but I don't see him being Kuma's partner.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> If paul is in this game then I'm 99% his partner is Law


And thats why the other person i said was heihachi. kuma is the only "person" he likes in the series


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> And thats why the other person i said was heihachi. kuma is the only "person" he likes in the series



Only time will tell


----------



## Sesha (Aug 23, 2011)

Kuma/Heihachi, Paul/Law, Jin/Ling and maybe Jack/Alisa are the most obvious teams. Kuma/Paul and Jin/Heihachi also sorta work. 
I wonder who they'll team with Bryan though. Lei, maybe. Dude needs to be in, him and his crazy laugh.




DestinyDestroyer said:


> Guy and Cody are going to be together in this game
> 
> Ibuki's partner could be either, Elena or Makoto



Ugh, fuck having both Cody and Guy. Cody is okay, but there's already enough goddamn ninjas. C'mon Capcom, you indulged one whiny fanbase by putting in Poison. Now indulge another by putting Haggar in a Street Fighter-related game.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Kuma/Heihachi, Paul/Law, Jin/Ling and maybe Jack/Alisa are the most obvious teams. Kuma/Paul and Jin/Heihachi also sorta work.
> I wonder who they'll team with Bryan though. Lei, maybe. Dude needs to be in, him and his crazy laugh.



Jin/heihachi works how?

jin/xiaoyu
jin/asuka
jin/hwarong
jin/nina
even jin/kazuya works better than jin/heihachi
(Story wise)


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Kuma/Paul and *Jin/Heihachi* also sorta work.


Jin/Heihachi? Have you not seen    ?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 23, 2011)

Next reveals will be in September, right?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Next reveals are going to be in September, right?



yeah its should be...

I wonder who will be the next reveals?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Jin/Heihachi? Have you not seen    ?



The one where he ties the Mishimas and Jin to a rocket and the one where he goes to space with Kazuya and Jin were lawlz


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 24, 2011)

Heihachi's parenting advice: If you want to get rid of your kids or grandkids throw them off a plane or send them to space

ok seriously they need family therapy...


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I'm pretty much sure Heihachi would get in. He is a core character in Tekken.



He's going to be Akuma's partner! Mark my words!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, now I'm not sure who is goin to be Kuma's partner. Either Heihachi or Roger


----------



## Esura (Aug 24, 2011)

Heihachi or Panda. Do Roger and Kuma even communicate in the Tekken series? Cause I don't remember any scenes with them together.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Heihachi or Panda. Do Roger and Kuma even communicate in the Tekken series? Cause I don't remember any scenes with them together.



They're friends apparently


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Damn, now I'm not sure who is goin to be Kuma's partner. Either Heihachi or Roger


Heihachi. Roger/Roger Jr would probably have Armor King, Alex or Mokujin as a partner. Out of these options Roger Jr and Mokujin makes the most sense.

With Heihachi it can't really be anyone other than Kuma.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Heihachi. Roger/Roger Jr would probably have Armor King, Alex or Mokujin as a partner. Out of these options Roger Jr and Mokujin makes the most sense.
> 
> With Heihachi it can't really be anyone other than Kuma.



But Roger was a friend of Kuma


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

I want more Steve gameplay. D:


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

You saw the gameplay with him and Dhalsim already ?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes             .


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL that wasn't enough for you


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> But Roger was a friend of Kuma


But even so as I keep saying Heihachi has no one else he could be paired up with.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 26, 2011)

Any news??


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Heihachi or Panda. Do Roger and Kuma even communicate in the Tekken series? Cause I don't remember any scenes with them together.



outside of tekken tag? (non canon) no


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 26, 2011)

So how do you guys think Arcade mode is going to work? I'm pretty sure there will be a "Now fight your rival" fight before the final boss. So do you think Arcade mode will be with only one fighter or two (or will there be two different Arcade modes)?

If you only pic one fighter I'd imagine Street Fighter characters only come up against Tekken characters and vice versa. If you get two fighters are you likely to face the actual duos or a random team up that often mixes the two sides?

The reason I ask is because it seems like it wants to tell a story more than previous Capcom crossovers so something tells me they'd have the Street Fighter IV style of Arcade mode. Since most speculation is about fighters I figured I'd ask about another feature.


----------



## valerian (Aug 26, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I wonder who they'll team with Bryan though. Lei, maybe. Dude needs to be in, him and his crazy laugh.



Bryan and Dragunov would be pretty badass.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 27, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> When did he said that?



The interview where he said his dream would be to have Marvel vs. DC game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 27, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> The interview where he said his dream would be to have Marvel vs. DC game.



Where I was when he said that?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2011)

And it still doesn't fucking matter cause it'll never happen anyway.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 28, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Where I was when he said that?



I'm too lazy to look for it. It should be one of the recent interviews.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a quick question, but how many more big conventions are there left for more info on this game that can be released at each?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 28, 2011)

Any news??


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 28, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Any news??



nope not yet

I'm guessing we wont see anything til TGS and that's not happening until September.

I'm hoping that they will reveal Heihachi there and Vergil for UMVC3.

I wana see Akuma but it looks like he will be one of the last reveals and most likely be a secret character


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

I know this might be old, but hey, these are kinda good news for Darkstalkers fans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I know this might be old, but hey, these are kinda good news for Darkstalkers fans



It's an awesome start, but YES!!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I know this might be old, but hey, these are kinda good news for Darkstalkers fans



hmmm i remeber this one...

Street Fighter X Tekken won't be out until 2012 and They will most likely
announce a new DS until Captive 2012 so it will be a long time until we get a DS4.

I don't mind waiting but the only two things I'm worried about is if the game will have good netcode and if it will be 3D style like Street Fighter 4 or 2D HD like Blazblue or KOF XIII.


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2011)

"Mishima vs. Shadaloo is a big part of the story for the game."

Guess this confirms M. Bison and Vega (Don't think they'll add Balrog in the game with Steve already in) hopefully they'll be the only characters from SF2 left to announce.



			
				Kakashi234 said:
			
		

> I don't mind waiting but the only two things I'm worried about is if the game will have good netcode and if it will be 3D style like Street Fighter 4 or 2D HD like Blazblue or KOF XIII.



I think they should keep it in 2D.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

valerian said:


> "Mishima vs. Shadaloo is a big part of the story for the game."
> 
> Guess this confirms M. Bison and Vega (Don't think they'll add Balrog in the game with Steve already in) hopefully they'll be the only characters from SF2 left to announce.



Then, I guess any of the Mishimas (Jinpachi or Heihachi) are in


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

valerian said:


> "Mishima vs. Shadaloo is a big part of the story for the game."
> 
> Guess this confirms M. Bison and Vega (Don't think they'll add Balrog in the game with Steve already in) hopefully they'll be the only characters from SF2 left to announce.


I don't. I still want Zangief. But yes other than Shadaloo and Zangief I don't think we need any more Street Fighter 2 characters.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 29, 2011)

valerian said:


> "Mishima vs. Shadaloo is a big part of the story for the game."



That means Bison has to be in the game then?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

Superstars said:


> That means Bison has to be in the game then?


No doubt about it. The M. Bison and Heihachi rivalry might as well be confirmed but they're probably just trying to create hype for both character. Same reason Jin hasn't been revealed yet despite the fact they've hinted at him being in the game several times.


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I don't. I still want Zangief. But yes other than Shadaloo and Zangief I don't think we need any more Street Fighter 2 characters.



I would rather have Alex instead.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 29, 2011)

just fyi guys jin owns the zaibatsu, heihachi pretty much has nothing to do with it besides his name. it was pretty clear they are going the tekken 6 story in this game


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

valerian said:


> I would rather have Alex instead.


I'd also like Alex but I still want my Zangief vs Kuma fight. The guy wrestles bears, this crossover is the best chance for Zangief and a bear to be in the same game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'd also like Alex but I still want my Zangief vs Kuma fight. The guy wrestles bears, this crossover is the best chance for Zangief and a bear to be in the same game.



That would be very entertaining as long as Zangief is not hit by Kuma's super.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

> Keeping the tradition of past Capcom fighters, Mad Catz is producing limited edition Street Fighter X Tekken fightsticks. Currently available for pre-order on the official GameShark store, these babies are $159.99 each, and are said to be ?super limited,? as in only 1,000 made in total.



Only 1000?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Very interesting.  So only 1000 are planning on being made.  Wow, so have the sticks already reached there quota on the preorders?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 29, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> just fyi guys jin owns the zaibatsu, heihachi pretty much has nothing to do with it besides his name. it was pretty clear they are going the tekken 6 story in this game



This means there's no Heihachi in the game??

I don't think Ono wants to piss Harada off by not putting one of his favourite characters


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> This means there's no Heihachi in the game??
> 
> I don't think Ono wants to piss Harada off by not putting one of his favourite characters


No it doesn't. He's saying that Jin might play more of a role in the Shadaloo vs Mishima plot than him. However I still think M. Bison and Heihachi will be rivals regardless.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder who will own the Mishima Zaibatsu in Tekken 7 Bloodline Deception.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder who will own the Mishima Zaibatsu in Tekken 7 Bloodline Deception.



That's up to Namco to decide


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder who will own the Mishima Zaibatsu in Tekken 7 Bloodline Deception.



going by scenario campaign it will either be heihachi taking it back from jin, jin himself, or lars


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

September is here. Get ready for the reveals everyone


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

What do you think this is?



damn I cant stand Ono lol


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PQOKDT8gas&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Sean


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFMNXURBVh8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


Heihachi


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Why Sean? There are better SF3 characters like Makoto or Elena....

but on the other hand YAY Heihachi!!!


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

yea i was going to say heihachi and sean confirmed


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Sean?

Sean?

Seriously Sean is one of the SFIII representatives........and Alex is still nowhere to be seen. Excuse me while I cry myself to sleep.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy for all the Sean fans though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Alex, Elena, Nerco, Urien, Oro, Q, Heck any SF3 character except for Remy would make better choices than Sean... 

Oh well at least the game still looks good.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at the first Trailer again

It's Confirming Rolento


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Look at the first Trailer again
> 
> It's Confirming Rolento



Yeah i kinda see Rolento.... thats a good thing

but whats up with the basketball?


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2011)

Sean? Boo!
Rolento? Yay!


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

why does everybody hate sean. i liked him and hopefully he isnt ass tier again


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> why does everybody hate sean. i liked him and hopefully he isnt ass tier again



because there are a lot better choices than Sean....


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't hate him it's just that Rolento is a much better choice.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2011)

Official Box Art for Street Fighter x Tekken


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> because there are a lot better choices than Sean....


from sf3? the only ones i see better than sean are alex, Q, and oro. all the other good ones are already in the game


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

It's Rolento people!!!

Yay Heihachi


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> from sf3? the only ones i see better than sean are alex, Q, and oro. all the other good ones are already in the game



Urien is also a better choice than him due to being more unique.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Urien is also a better choice than him due to being more unique.


i forgot about urien. yea he would be at the top of my list


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i forgot about urien. yea he would be at the top of my list



ah well At least the game is looking good

still waiting on Akuma though....


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> ah well At least the game is looking good
> 
> still waiting on Akuma though....



Pretty sure that's Rolento not Sean

Also, Akuma was hinted to be in the game. Look at the image you've posted before


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Pretty sure that's Rolento not Sean
> 
> Also, Akuma was hinted to be in the game. Look at the image you've posted before



YAY so happy 

so Akuma/Raven are going to be my mains..


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD, YES.  ROLENTO CONFIRMED.

Day one purchase.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2011)

Box art looks decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

Sean 

yay, more shotos


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> Sean
> 
> yay, more shotos



Hey just because he has a Karate Gi doesn't mean he is a shoto...

He plays a lot different from Ryu and Ken.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> Sean
> 
> yay, more shotos


its rolento, i guess sf3 basketball stage is in metro city. but anyway sean? shoto??????? what???????????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Hey just because he has a Karate Gi doesn't mean he is a shoto...
> 
> He plays a lot different from Ryu and Ken.





cnorwood said:


> its rolento, i guess sf3 basketball stage is in metro city. but anyway sean? shoto??????? what???????????????????



not too experienced with third strike, but that comment might be stupid 

still from the little time i played with him, he did remind me of shoto characters.. and really, every crossever game should have one shoto, and thats the shoto that matters; FAKIN AKUMA 

EDIT: saw the trailer again, it might be rolento.. if it is, then; FUCK YEA


----------



## Superstars (Sep 1, 2011)

Where's M. Bison?

Where is he at?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2011)

Rolento? Sweet! More Final Fight and our first Street Fighter Alpha character (well third since Cody and Guy's appearence in the Poison/Hugo trailer would be out of place if they weren't going to be in the game but I guess we'll be seeing Rolento's gameplay first).

Heihachi was already pretty obvious but I was quite intested in which outfit he would use. Looks like the gi he's been wearing in the newer games. I'm quite pleased with this result since he'll fit in well with the Hadou users. Now if we can just get Jin in his hoodie...


----------



## Superstars (Sep 1, 2011)

Bison anybody confirmed?


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Bison anybody confirmed?



Pretty much yes.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Bison anybody confirmed?


Not yet but he might as well be. He was hinted at when it was mentioned that Shadaloo vs Mishima was going to be a big part of the game's plot. You can't have Shadaloo without Bison.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

its been annoyingly long since bison is featured in a crossover game 

he's the best boss in the series.. seth and gill can go fuck themselves.


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2011)

M. Bison and Vega is all need from SF2.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Bison is pretty much confirmed. I just need Alisa, Lili, Asuka, Akuma (or Gouken) and I'm set


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Bison is pretty much confirmed. I just need Alisa, Lili, Asuka, Akuma (or Gouken) and I'm set



how can you tell?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> how can you tell?


As I said he's been hinted at. In fact from memory these are all the characters not officially confirmed that have been hinted at.

M. Bison: Shadaloo vs Mishima. No Bison, no Shadaloo.
Heihachi: New teaser.
Rolento: New teaser.
Jin: Several times. Once they flat out said he'll be revealed later.
Paul: I can't remember where I read it but he was talked about in a way that implied he was going to be in the game.
Asuka: Short cameo in preview for a future trailer where she'll fight Chun-Li and Cammy.
Lili: BlinkAndYouMissIt shot of her skirt in early trailer.
Cody and Guy: At the end of Poison/Hugo trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> As I said he's been hinted at. In fact from memory these are all the characters not officially confirmed that have been hinted at.
> 
> M. Bison: Shadaloo vs Mishima. No Bison, no Shadaloo.
> Heihachi: New teaser.
> ...



i know about the others.. but don't know about bison, i hope he's in.. this game's system is kinda awesome.. so i want my favs in


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Lili: BlinkAndYouMissIt shot of her skirt in early trailer.



It was a shot of her boots


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know about the others.. but don't know about bison, i hope he's in.. this game's system is kinda awesome.. so i want my favs in


Well as I said Shadaloo being important pretty much confirms him.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> It was a shot of her boots


Oh yeah.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2011)

(scratches head)  And what twisted hint is this suppose to be?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2011)

Rolento, obviously.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Say hello to Heihachi


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2011)

SO next reveals are Heihachi and Rolento right? 

That's really cool lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDr0JtKgan0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Dat Rolento


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDr0JtKgan0[/YOUTUBE]



Capcom needs to put CVS2 on the PSN


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the reveal trailers were for Sean and Heiachi, unless the basketball was a red herring.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I think the reveal trailers were for Sean and Heiachi, unless the basketball was a red herring.



from what i heard the basketball stage was in some ghetto in metro city from final fight. rolento is from final fight


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I think the reveal trailers were for Sean and Heiachi, unless the basketball was a red herring.


The basketball was part of a stage much like E. Honda's face in the Ibuki/Kuma preview.


----------



## Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm just worried how the moves of the Tekken characters will work in Street Fighter.

I really like King.  If he plays like Zangief I'll have to hang myself.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 3, 2011)

Gum said:


> I'm just worried how the moves of the Tekken characters will work in Street Fighter.
> 
> I really like King.  If he plays like Zangief I'll have to hang myself.



They all have some form of move that travels them forward so they can deal with the fireballs. Most of which have invincibility frames.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2011)

With news of Rolento and the pretty much confirmed Cody and Guy this game only really needs Sodom to complete the Street Fighter characters from Final Fight. It also means all the Street Fighter Alpha characters we know about are either from Final Fight or Street Fighter II.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> They all have some form of move that travels them forward so they can deal with the fireballs. Most of which have invincibility frames.



not sure if thats what he meant 
but i never knew this from before.. so reps


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PQOKDT8gas&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sean
> 
> ...



from what I seen, in street fighter. Sean and Rolento

Tekken is Jin and Hiachi.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

IT'S ROLENTO, NOT SEAN


----------



## Laxus (Sep 3, 2011)

A trailer with Akuma or Heihachi in it would be good.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2011)

Laxus said:


> A trailer with Akuma or Heihachi in it would be good.


Well the Heihachi trailer seems likely to be next with Rolento, Ibuki's parter and another Tekken character in it too.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

They're not going to let the chance of a Fan Favourite battle (Akuma vs Heihachi) pass by


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well the Heihachi trailer seems likely to be next with Rolento, Ibuki's parter and another Tekken character in it too.



Ibuki's partner better be Elena.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Ibuki's partner better be Elena.



it will most likely be her or Makoto.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> They're not going to let the chance of a Fan Favourite battle (Akuma vs Heihachi) pass by



This I would like.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Ibuki's partner better be Elena.


Elena would be a good choice as would Makoto. Sakura would be an option too but I'm prefer one of the two Street Fighter III options.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

Isn't Sakura paired up with Karin?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Isn't Sakura paired up with Karin?


Neither have been hinted at yet though. Sakura is a possible option for Ibuki's parter due to her being Ibuki's destined battle in Super Street Fighter IV where they bonded.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2011)

Karin will probably never be in another game again and Ono has about as much pull over who gets in the games as we do.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't care who gets in, but fuck Sakura and Lars.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2011)

Blanka in Street Fighter X Tekken?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mz1UBzoVIo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstars (Sep 3, 2011)

^Blanka is a possibility but he shouldn't get in over Bison and Cody. But Blanka is classic so I would not be surprised.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

Superstars said:


> ^Blanka is a possibility but he shouldn't get in over Bison and Cody. But Blanka is classic so I would not be surprised.


Who said he'd be in over Bison or Cody? As I said before Shadaloo being important to the game's story indirectly confirms M. Bison while the ending or the Poison Hugo trailer would seem pretty pointless if Cody and Guy weren't in the game.

With Blanka being hinted at I'm going to guess his partner will be someone from Street Fighter II or Alpha. I've got my fingers crossed for Zangief.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Wouldn't make sense that Dan would be Blanka's partner?


But he is "dead" in this game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

Sakura could be Blanka's partner, because Blanka hangs around Sakura too.


----------



## Vai (Sep 4, 2011)

Rolento ? 
Rolento/Ibuki ?



I'm sold.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

"MISSION COMPURETE"


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 4, 2011)

What can this be?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> What can this be?



Am I seeing what appears to be Akuma at the middle left corner, near Kuma's head in the lifebars?

I see the beads, but that nose is unfamilar, it could be Guile's nose


----------



## Joker J (Sep 4, 2011)

There are no beads it's Guile, they better put Vega in it!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

Joker J said:


> There are no beads it's Guile, they better put Vega in it!



Claw or Dick-Tator?

And I am talking about the beads around Akuma's neck


----------



## Joker J (Sep 5, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Claw or Dick-Tator?
> 
> And I am talking about the beads around Akuma's neck



Claw also there is no Akuma in that pic.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 7, 2011)

No reveals?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> No reveals?



September 15 is where we will see the new characters


----------



## valerian (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently we'll be getting reveals today (Thursday)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait so is it this thursday or next thursday?


----------



## valerian (Sep 7, 2011)

This thursday.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2011)

valerian said:


> This thursday.


But Kakashi234 said next thursday...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But Kakashi234 said next thursday...



i meant that in TGS which is on the 15 is where we will see the character trailers


----------



## valerian (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But Kakashi234 said next thursday...





Scroll down to Tekken_Jack


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

valerian said:


> Scroll down to Tekken_Jack



Yeah i know there are teasers but those aren't reveals


----------



## Daedus (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Yeah i know there are teasers but those aren't reveals



Well, they may as well be when they get figured out.


ROLENTO.  Can't wait to see his gameplay.


----------



## valerian (Sep 7, 2011)

They're pretty much character reveals.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2011)

So you're saying teaser today, full trailer next week?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So you're saying teaser today, full trailer next week?



yup pretty much


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 8, 2011)

zangeif and lili in the new character teasers


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 8, 2011)

Emile de Rochefort. Asuka comes with her

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiVC9j7r4HY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Zangief prepares to inflict REAL SOVIET DAMAGE. Get ready to see R. Mika making an epic comeback

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lAMCNWtvGU&lc=oSF5wfhI_TSI-Iv3NxjIa4Ccoe4_5lZgbRN4VMixero&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't use the embedded feature in the URL, just use &v=.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Can't use the embedded feature in the URL, just use &v=.



Fixed, You don't have to worry anymore


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 8, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Get ready to see R. Mika making an epic comeback



Lets hope so. so many games she was left out of.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 8, 2011)

Zangief vs. Bear!


----------



## valerian (Sep 8, 2011)

Ugh... Zangief... I guess this means no Alex then. Well hopefully his partner is R. Mika to make up for that. 

Nice to see Lili though, Tekken side needed more females.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2011)

LILI!? Okay well her partner is Asuka..but why no Xiao? Or Sakura?  

I guess i can do with R.Mika...seeing her rendered in full 3D would be a treat. I wonder if they'll get Naruto's VA to come back and voice her(if it is indeed R.Mika)


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 8, 2011)

With Bear in there, it would be folly NOT to have 'Gief in there...I can't think of a game that has THIS many grapplers in it's roster, I LOVE IT!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see Gief vs Hugo matches.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2011)

*Zangief?*

This game is now 20% cooler for having Zangief vs Kuma as an option!

I really hope the trailer next week has footage of Zangief fighting Kuma for his reveal.

Based on the teasers next week should reveal the following;

*Street Fighter*
Rolento
Ibuki's partner
Zangief

*Tekken*
Heihachi
Lili

So Tekken should have at least one extra character. Unless Rolento or Zangief's partner is also revealed it probably won't be Asuka so I'm going to say either Paul or Xiaoyu since they're both iconic enough to cause hype but they'll still want to save others like Jin for later.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 8, 2011)

ALL I WANT IS LARS


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 8, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 8, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So Tekken should have at least one extra character. Unless Rolento or Zangief's partner is also revealed it probably won't be Asuka so I'm going to say either Paul or Xiaoyu since they're both iconic enough to cause hype but they'll still want to save others like Jin for later.



Asuka is going to be Lili's partner


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Shit just got real



Lol, thanks.  That made my night.

Hopefully R. Mika is his partner, but if she is not I do not mind.  I wonder what next weeks trailers are going to be like.


----------



## valerian (Sep 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> So Tekken should have at least one extra character. Unless Rolento or Zangief's partner is also revealed it probably won't be Asuka so I'm going to say either Paul or Xiaoyu since they're both iconic enough to cause hype but they'll still want to save others like Jin for later.



Asuka will most likely be confirmed in a cinematic trailer, the one where she and Lili fight Chun-li and Cammy.  

Rolento's partner will probably be Sodom. 

Zangief could either have Alex or R. Mika as his partner, though I hope it's Alex and R. Mika teams up with Karin instead.  

Don't really care about Sakura.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Shit just got real



Amazing


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Asuka is going to be Lili's partner


I know this. That's why I think unless Zangief or Rolento's parter is in the next trailer Asuka is probably being saved for the next trailer. That seems to be the pattern right now, reveal one half of a duo and give us the other half next trailer.

valerian has a good point though. Like Hugo her cinematic trailer is most likely still going to be shown but her gameplay trailer is probably being saved for later.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Say hello to Lili



Say hello to Zangief



The 1st thing I'll do if I ever meet Ono will be smashing that Blanka toy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

make sure you record him when he cries


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't help but be amused that not only is the Z in Zangief still visable but that the screen next to that picture has him too. If the teaser didn't make the fact he's in the game clear this image would make it impossible to deny that he's playable.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 10, 2011)

Lee and Vega and I'm Good


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

So, the next reveals are coming this week


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVe-em3241k[/YOUTUBE]

KEN MASTERSU!


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVe-em3241k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> KEN MASTERSU!



Besides the fact that my tekken main, Law will be in there

WHY THE FUCK IS RUFUS SPEAKING JAPANESE WHILE BOB SPEAKS PERFECT ENGLISH


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Because Bob speaks English in the Japanese version of Tekken as well.

Same with all the other English speakers. and all the Street Fighter characters have japanese audio, weather they are American or any other nationality or not in the Japanese version the Street Fighter games.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Because Bob speaks English in the Japanese version of Tekken as well.
> 
> Same with all the other English speakers. and all the Street Fighter characters have japanese audio, weather they are American or any other nationality or not in the Japanese version the Street Fighter games.


I already knew that , i was kind of being sarcastic. Its just retarded that you have two americans and one is speaking purely japanese, to a guy speaking english. but other than that good movie


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Also loved the Julia and Zangief Ship Tease, like they we're ona datte, as everytime she grabbed his arm to her boobs he spat out his drink.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Also loved the Christie and Zangief Ship Tease, like they we're ona datte, as everytime she grabbed his arm to her boobs he spat out his drink.



FYI that was julia. but yea that was funny too


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2011)

Law is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2011)

Cinematics are awesome


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait....RUFUS GOT IN???? or is that the trailer for Kung-Fu Panda 3?

I seriously hope Rufus isn't Zangief's partner. I like him and all but this ruins the chances of Rainbow Mika getting in as Zangief's partner

I am starting to lose all they hype I got from Lili and Heihachi and I don't think we are seeing Sakura and Karin anymore


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm hoping for Alex and R. Mika to be a team.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

how many characters will be available


----------



## Daedus (Sep 12, 2011)

Haters gon' hate.

That trailer was awesome.   Bob and Rufus team makes perfect sense.


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2011)

Well there's 27 characters confirmed so far.

and then there's the ones that have been hinted at:

M. Bison and a Shadaloo member
Guy and Cody

Paul and Law
Jin
Asuka

Hmm probably something around the mid 30's. 

I really don't think Alex will be in


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

So how long before DeviantART is full of ZangiefXJulia fanart?


----------



## lathia (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm getting a little excited about this game. Still looking forward to Tekken x Capcom more though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So how long before DeviantART is full of ZangiefXJulia fanart?


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 12, 2011)

so zangief is nervous when she puts his elbow to her boobs but later wants to full on wrestle her?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so zangief is nervous when she puts his elbow to her boobs but later wants to full on wrestle her?





"My body is ready" and "Rape time" fit this well


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so zangief is nervous when she puts his elbow to her boobs but later wants to full on wrestle her?


I guess because before she was just an attractive woman throwing herself over him. But after seeing her strength his interest in her increased so much that he wants to declaire his love for her the only way he knows: wrestling her!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty sure he was jumping onto rufus, not julia


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> pretty sure he was jumping onto rufus, not julia


"Little girl is strong!" He was jumping towards her, though he could have bumped into Rufus along the way.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 12, 2011)

Rufus falls from the ceiling and into the barrel next to Bob (after Bob pushes the barrel a little)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Well considering what Julia did to Marduk in Tekken Tag 2 opening, Zangeif will get his ass kicked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well considering what Julia did to Marduk in Tekken Tag 2 opening, Zangeif will get his ass kicked



Oh, I forgot that it was her under that mask.  She looks hot in that outfit though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

very hot  although i didn't know she knew so many styles of fighting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

If I recall, she is friends with King, so it would not be surprising is they sparred and she pick up some of Luche Libre techniques.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

I am still hoping for Sakura and Karin to show up. Akuma and Alisa as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

asuka is already confirmed so...sakura asuka....lili karin..and r.mika would be my guess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am still hoping for Sakura and Karin to show up. Akuma and Alisa as well



Lol, well with Lili and Asuka pretty much presumed to be in the game, it would be awesome to have Sakura and Karin included.  Can you imagine the trailer between the four.  Knowing the rivalries, the fight could end up going from two on two into a four way fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Karin and Lili versus Asuka and Karin..


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2011)

Rolento looks great, can't really say the same about Heihachi though...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoa, I didn't know you can watch everybody's Supers and stuff on the website.

Steve's Cross Attack is so reminiscent of Takamura's fight against Brian Hawk. DOPE!


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

The combo videos are lagging for me, does anyone know if there's an alternative?


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2011)

So it seems Rolento is Ibuki's official partner...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2011)

Laxus said:


> The combo videos are lagging for me, does anyone know if there's an alternative?



darn, that shit i took last night came back to haunt me.. 

oh wait, thats just heihachi's design 







*Spoiler*: __ 





tha fuck is this shit? 

hide yo' kids, pedo-heihachi comin


----------



## Daedus (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh look, Heihachi's character design is silly...

Yeah, I'm seeing some pimp Rolento over that way, so I really don't give a shit.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

What you gonna do when Heihachi comes at you at 300km/h?


You gonna do nothing




You gonna get raped


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

valerian said:


> So it seems Rolento is Ibuki's official partner...


Nah I'm guessing this is just a temporary match up until their partners are revealed.


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2011)

The site confirms it.


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2011)

> Trained from infancy to become a ninja. Although she carries out her duties, in reality she dreams of living a normal, high school girl life. She has a fascination with pop idols, but when she is tasked with a responsibility, she is always reliable. *Ibuki is forced to accept Rolento's mission request by her village leaders, and the two of them head for the South Pole.*


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok I've seen the page in English now and I guess you're right. The story answers my question of "why are these completely unrelated characters who have never been in the same game until now partners" though I am a little disappointed this means no Makoto or Elena.

Still this does mean all the team ups are connected to the story. I guess this explains the trouble they might be having securing characters, finding a story behind their team up.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 13, 2011)

Ibuki isn't even in mad gear so why would she be Rolento's partner?


Good job capcom


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Heihachi looks kinda weird.

Lili looks all right


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ok I've seen the page in English now and I guess you're right. The story answers my question of "why are these completely unrelated characters who have never been in the same game until now partners" though I am a little disappointed this means no Makoto or Elena.
> 
> Still this does mean all the team ups are connected to the story. I guess this explains the trouble they might be having securing characters, finding a story behind their team up.


I forgot people still cared about the story in a fighting game. well even ono said that they arent really going to go to deep so dont try to think about it too much. 


-side note: They did so good on kazuyas model in this game, why the fuck did they turn heihachi to a raging pedo


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Lupinko has spoken, he says this game's roster will be bigger than UMVC3

Here's the tweet: "*btw when i said sfxt had a bigger cast than dat marvel, obv i was talkin' bout dat ultimate mahvel, ya digg* "


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I forgot people still cared about the story in a fighting game. well even ono said that they arent really going to go to deep so dont try to think about it too much.


It isn't really the story itself but how it might effect team ups. Previously I just thought we'd have characters with connections to each other but now the team ups are a little harder to figure out. For example before I figured Jin and Xiaoyu made sense but now it seems like Jin would be more likely to have someone he hires to assist him. Now I understand why Ono seemed unsure about Xiaoyu, perhaps she is amoung the planned characters but they were having trouble getting a partner for her since Panda would just be a Kuma clone.

Personally I'd be alright with clones but it seems that with their choice not to include Anna they might want to keep them to a minimum.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It isn't really the story itself but how it might effect team ups. Previously I just thought we'd have characters with connections to each other but now the team ups are a little harder to figure out. For example before I figured Jin and Xiaoyu made sense but now it seems like Jin would be more likely to have someone he hires to assist him. Now I understand why Ono seemed unsure about Xiaoyu, perhaps she is amoung the planned characters but they were having trouble getting a partner for her since Panda would just be a Kuma clone.



Jin says hi


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Jin says hi


Hasn't Jin's moveset changed between various games? Anyway I said minimum because character Ken and Akuma are too iconic for them to leave out (I say Akuma because he's *always* in Capcom crossover games) but they've admited that their reason for not including Anna was because she was too similar to Nina.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It isn't really the story itself but how it might effect team ups. Previously I just thought we'd have characters with connections to each other but now the team ups are a little harder to figure out. For example before I figured Jin and Xiaoyu made sense but now it seems like Jin would be more likely to have someone he hires to assist him. Now I understand why Ono seemed unsure about Xiaoyu, perhaps she is amoung the planned characters but they were having trouble getting a partner for her since Panda would just be a Kuma clone.
> 
> Personally I'd be alright with clones but it seems that with their choice not to include Anna they might want to keep them to a minimum.



well 1st of all onos boss is a retard who hasnt played tekken since probably 3 or tag, since he thinks nina is an anna clone. 

if you wanted these tag partners to be story related, Jins best partner would be nina but for some reason they gave her to kazuya (tekken 2 throwback? but of course tekken 2 is long gone) but of course with the tekken 6 story Jins new partner will (hopefully) be lars (but then again they could add alisa, i hope not). 


If you want to go partners based on story Jin pretty much would have no partners outside of Nina, Lars,and jun. Xiaoyu would pretty much be a waste of space (my opinion) and giving her and jin a partnership would be for no reason but to fufill some JinxXiao fantasy. They pretty much have no interaction after tekken 3, and he doesnt even give 2 shits about her, while she is some fangirl chasing after him.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Jin says hi


are you saying jin is a clone? he wasnt even much of a clone of kazuya in tekken 3 and tag, let alone these new games where the only move he shares with kazuya is the face sweep


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> are you saying jin is a clone? he wasnt even much of a clone of kazuya in tekken 3 and tag, let alone these new games where the only move he shares with kazuya is the face sweep



No, I was saying Jin has better chances of being Xiaoyu's partner


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anybody noticed all characters have a weird shadow behind them? And the fact there are some sort of darkball things in the super bar? 

"Evil/Devil" Mode perhaps?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> No, I was saying Jin has a better chance of being Xiaoyu's partner


But that was the entire point. Before I thought it worked because I thought the team ups were minor with characters having connections so Jin and Xiaoyu being childhood friends made sense since Nina was paired with Kazuya and Panda is a clone that would be too minor to make the game over someone like Anna.

But now that the team ups are story related it seems less likely. As cnorwood said they haven't really interacted much after Tekken 3 and now it's pretty much confirmed they're using head of the Mishima Zaibatsu Jin it makes more sense that he'd have someone with more of a connection to him at that time. Lars could work but he's often matched with Alisa.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> No, I was saying Jin has a better chance of being Xiaoyu's partner


oh, well i would say alisa (based on the movie i havent seen),panda, or wang would be a better partner for xiaoyu, but i would think shes a waste of space anyway. but of course they will put her in because she just starred in a movie


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Has anybody noticed all characters have a weird shadow behind them? And the fact there are some sort of darkball things in the super bar?
> 
> "Evil/Devil" Mode perhaps?


ono said they are related


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> oh, well i would say *alisa (based on the movie i havent seen)*,panda, or wang would be a better partner for xiaoyu, but i would think shes a waste of space anyway. but of course they will put her in because she just starred in a movie


Ah I didn't think of that. So maybe Jin/Lars and Xiaoyu/Alisa might work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Xiaoyu is not a waste of space! TAKE IT BACK


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 13, 2011)

Both Lili and Heihachi looks hideous. Lili's finger's look like sausages for fucks sake. And Heihachi looks like Dr. Wily


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes how Heihachi looks?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2011)

Dang, does it really matter who partners up with who story wise? When was the story ever really relevant in fighting games?

I'm sure you all are gonna pick mix matching characters anyways. Also to Rolento and Ibuki being partners. They both throw knives out the air...shit, super relevant; definitely partners to me.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Dang, does it really matter who partners up with who story wise? When was the story ever really relevant in fighting games?
> 
> I'm sure you all are gonna pick mix matching characters anyways. Also to Rolento and Ibuki being partners. They both throw knives out the air...shit, super relevant; definitely partners to me.


It's more about who has a chance to get into the game through another character. For example with Ibuki and Rolento working together Makoto, Elena and Sodom's chances have gone (well I guess we could get a Makoto/Elena team up but it's unlikely).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Jin xiao combo would be awesome


----------



## thoughtful1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But that was the entire point. Before I thought it worked because I thought the team ups were minor with characters having connections so Jin and Xiaoyu being childhood friends made sense since Nina was paired with Kazuya and Panda is a clone that would be too minor to make the game over someone like Anna.
> 
> But now that the team ups are story related it seems less likely. As cnorwood said they haven't really interacted much after Tekken 3 and now it's pretty much confirmed they're using head of the Mishima Zaibatsu Jin it makes more sense that he'd have someone with more of a connection to him at that time. Lars could work but he's often matched with Alisa.



I think Jin and Xiaoyu will be partners based on what Ono said:

*Spoiler*: __ 



To Ono: "Where's Jin!" 
Ono: "Apparently no one's been able to get in touch with him. We're not sure where he is. He doesn't strike me as the type to carry a mobile phone. First of all, we're going to try and find Xiaoyu first and maybe she will know a way to get in touch with him. That's our hope." 




I think that character relationships are taken into account but they also need to flow with the current story. Ono seems to believe that Xiaoyu still has relevance in Jin's life therefor in his story as well. The movie also makes it apparent that Xiaoyu's story is going to be more integrated with Jin's (if it's cannon). So there will be teams that makes sense both relationship and story wise such as Kuma and Hei.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> I think Jin and Xiaoyu will be partners based on what Ono said:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Partnered with Jin or not I really hope Xiaoyu makes it into the game. She and Juri are the only characters from my original wishlist left (and Juri's chances seem slim without a potential partner).

I do wish they'd hurry up and reveal Jin and Bison already. We know they're playable, they know we know and it would make more sense for an unexpected character to be what they save for the last trailer. I guess they could be working on a Jin vs Bison video for their reveal but that just makes me want their reveal to come even sooner.

Speaking of Bison who do you think his partner will be?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Copy-paste

Lupinko has spoken, he says this game's roster will be bigger than UMVC3

Here's the tweet: "*btw when i said sfxt had a bigger cast than dat marvel, obv i was talkin' bout dat ultimate mahvel, ya digg* "


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 13, 2011)

Pandora Mode trailer 

[YOUTUBE]PPaM55ayBvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

CO-OP STREET FIGHTER ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ As if I wasn't already sold on this before.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2011)

Hahahah, 2v2 mode is going to be explosively fun at my arcades when this game comes out.

Edit: I hope the Pandora power boost is all dependent on the amount of life the sacrificer have with more HP equaling more boost, instead of less HP equaling more boost.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2011)

Four player for the win.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

No wait I just said CO-OP STREET FIGHTER


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Tourny Level co-op ?

Daigo Wong team up  ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Not to mention temporarily sacrificing your partner for a power up sounds rather cold and cruel.

Definately wouldn't be a regular street fighter mechanic.

I could see it for King of Fighters, Mortal Kombat, or Darkstalkers, maybe.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Everybody goes Oni mode....

I can picture the trolls activating Pandora mode to sacrifice their partner in order to leave player 2 out

It is up to you to believe me or not, but I swear I saw a R. Mika image behind Zangief


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Everybody goes Oni mode....
> 
> I can picture the trolls activating Pandora mode to sacrifice their partner in order to leave player 2 out
> 
> It is up to you to believe me or not, but I swear I saw a R. Mika image behind Zangief



Actually, I think only the current person on screen can sacrifice themselves. In the video you see Ken in play and he died off and Ryu got powers. So if this is true you can't screw over your partner and just kill him off by yourself.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 13, 2011)

dat online co-op training


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Really liking what I've seen so far.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 14, 2011)

We will team up and beast online Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Need to know how good that netcode is first.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 14, 2011)

You die too once Pandora runs out.


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

>2 on 2 co-op battles
>All out 4 player brawls
>Everyone has a Oni mode
>roster is apparently bigger than Ultimate MvC3, according to Lupinko
>Online training mode
>Dat Tekken Tag Tournament opening remix 
>And fucking Rolento

Wow.

This game is gonna be awesome if this is all done right.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS LARS. i really think his fighting style would be absolutely beast in this game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

lars, plz no  

But if Alisa is in, i suppose i would not mind having lars


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> lars, plz no
> 
> But if Alisa is in, i suppose i would not mind having lars


lars has the best fighting style for this game than any other tekken character. alisa (while i dont care about her) has a funny style that could work for this game


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 14, 2011)

This game is shaping up real good.. 

2 vs 2 coop?
4 players deathmatch?
Online training mode?

Wow..

It's more than I wished for, it features the best game modes I've seen in a fighting game in the last past years.

Now I can't wait to team up with a friend who uses Guy while I'm using Cody, for the ultimate Final Fight dream team


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You die too once Pandora runs out.



Seems fair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

Pandora = Mangekyou Sharingan


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> Pandora = Mangekyou Sharingan



Don't say that ever again


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Lars will be in


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2011)

ahhh i was warming up to the game then Pandora mode 

y? 

this game has a shit load of shit happening.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> ahhh i was warming up to the game then Pandora mode
> 
> y?
> 
> this game has a shit load of shit happening.



Don`t be so fast to hate on Pandora, for the most part very little is known on exactly how it works.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> ahhh i was warming up to the game then Pandora mode
> 
> y?
> 
> this game has a shit load of shit happening.


No one is making you use Pandora mode. In fact the way it's promoted it seems like the idea is that it's a risky move to make for a boost of strength.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> No one is making you use Pandora mode. In fact the way it's promoted it seems like the idea is that it's a risky move to make for a boost of strength.



Pretty much


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

ive seen people compare pandora to x factor. i dont see how. pandora mode isnt really even a comeback mechanic


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 15, 2011)

What if you can activate Pandora mode after hit confirm like X-Factor?

With THAT sacrifice, I'm pretty sure the power up is going to be huge.


----------



## valerian (Sep 15, 2011)

Ono and Harada cameo at 0:55

[YOUTUBE]ZKL0L7pMh7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 15, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> What if you can activate Pandora mode after hit confirm like X-Factor?
> 
> With THAT sacrifice, I'm pretty sure the power up is going to be huge.



^ Now THIS is a reason to worry about.

What I know about this Pandora mechanic:

1. you need to have 25% health or less in order to activate it.
2. you sacrifice the character who activated it.
3. from a video of Seth Killian explaining this mechanic.. it looks like it's active for 7.5 seconds or something like that, it's a purple bar.
4. while in Pandora mode you have unlimited super bar.
5. you deal more damage, don't know how much more though.
6. if you fail to kill your opponent while in Pandora mode - when it's depleted you automatically lose the round.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> ^ Now THIS is a reason to worry about.
> 
> What I know about this Pandora mechanic:
> 
> ...



This wont be pretty


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> 1. you need to have 25% health or less in order to activate it.



That's not good. They need to make it so that people don't decide to activate it when the sacrificed character is a pixel away from death.



> 2. you sacrifice the character who activated it.



Probably to prevent trolling in 2 vs 2.



> 3. from a video of Seth Killian explaining this mechanic.. it looks like it's active for 7.5 seconds or something like that, it's a purple bar.



That's less than Level 1 X-factor. And SFxT is slower than MvC3 so the time window is very, very strict. Good, I guess. But this won't be much of a restriction when you can hit confirm it.

If not, then 7 seconds is a short time to turtle/run away. The activator will deplete most of his meter trying to touch the opponent.



> 4. while in Pandora mode you have unlimited super bar.



EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN EX HADOUKEN 

SHIIIINKUUUUUUUU HAAAAADOOOOUUUUUKEEEEEEN



> 5. you deal more damage, don't know how much more though.



Well, of course.



> 6. if you fail to kill your opponent while in Pandora mode - when it's depleted you automatically lose the round.



See number 3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

Keep in mind that this game works TTT style, and killing off one char = round over.. So losing the round when it runs out isn't that big of a downside when you consider -

7 seconds of increased damage, unlimited supers/EXs, off a hit confirm, basically means if you're half competent you should be able to win with the next touch, once your char drops to 25%.

One more reason for me to avoid this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> That's not good. They need to make it so that people don't decide to activate it when the sacrificed character is a pixel away from death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bbq sauce said:


> Keep in mind that this game works TTT style, and killing off one char = round over.. So losing the round when it runs out isn't that big of a downside when you consider -
> 
> 7 seconds of increased damage, unlimited supers/EXs, off a hit confirm, basically means if you're half competent you should be able to win with the next touch, once your char drops to 25%.
> 
> One more reason for me to avoid this game.



pretty much This.. they need to nerf Pandora, and i mean really nerf it pre-release.. at least remove the infinite super bar..


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Keep in mind that this game works TTT style, and killing off one char = round over.. So losing the round when it runs out isn't that big of a downside when you consider -
> 
> 7 seconds of increased damage, unlimited supers/EXs, off a hit confirm, basically means if you're half competent you should be able to win with the next touch, once your char drops to 25%.
> 
> One more reason for me to avoid this game.



Complaining about a Capcom game? Did somebody else post for you?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> pretty much This.. they need to nerf Pandora, and i mean really nerf it pre-release.. at least remove the infinite super bar..



I'm not so sure they need to nerf it.. I mean, I'd probably prefer if we didn't have this system.. but to me it doesn't look *that* bad like X-Factor for instance.
And it's not like you can spam EX Hadoken like you can do in MVC3 (or spam the whole screen with projectiles..), the projectile has to pass the whole screen in order to fire another one.. so it's easy to jump over it and avoid cheap damage, so the one who activates this mode will have to do better than just spam projectiles all day... I mean.. in 7 seconds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I'm not so sure they need to nerf it.. I mean, I'd probably prefer if we didn't have this system.. but to me it doesn't look *that* bad like X-Factor for instance.
> And it's not like you can spam EX Hadoken like you can do in MVC3 (or spam the whole screen with projectiles..), the projectile has to pass the whole screen in order to fire another one.. so it's easy to jump over it and avoid cheap damage, so the one who activates this mode will have to do better than just spam projectiles all day... I mean.. in 7 seconds.



well I don't want it either(I was content before they revealed it).. however they wont just remove it all togther, so nerfing wont be a bad Idea.. 

Obviously, this is all just speculation; we still don't know how will it all play.. but so far; it looks almost game breaking IMO.. infinite supers/ex + high damage,+ Lord knows what.. and if hit confirm is also part of the deal, than FUCK me right now.. i already despise lvl3 x-factor and ultras to the max.. tag team assault super already scared me when i first saw it.. this is just pissing on me while i am down.. *point is, you should never get rewarded for getting schooled  *


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Complaining about a Capcom game? Did somebody else post for you?



Touche, but, since day 1, I've expressed distaste for this game.. And I've made my gripes with SF4 series no secret either, tbph.. The dif is, my beefs are inside the actual games, opposed to trvial faggotry like "I want x character" or "I hate when a company makes a game and expects me to pay for it".

MOVING ON THOUGH



Squall Leonhart said:


> I'm not so sure they need to nerf it.. I mean, I'd probably prefer if we didn't have this system.. but to me it doesn't look *that* bad like X-Factor for instance.
> And it's not like you can spam EX Hadoken like you can do in MVC3 (or spam the whole screen with projectiles..), the projectile has to pass the whole screen in order to fire another one.. so it's easy to jump over it and avoid cheap damage, so the one who activates this mode will have to do better than just spam projectiles all day... I mean.. in 7 seconds.



Here the stark differences.

X-factor has several uses. You can level 1/level 2 X-factor to remove early problem characters. If you lose a char, you can level 2 X factor to even things up, and potentially steal the lead, or you can anchor it and go for the level 3 x-factor clean up/comeback.

MvC3, the game is not based in rounds, but single games, where all 3 chars must be eliminated. So if you're level 1 XF'ing to kill a problem early, you're vulnerable to getting ran back with late/mid game x-factors.. If you're anchoring, you run the risk that your first two chars might not dent the opposing team enough for your level 3 char to take care of alone.

Pandora is like the bad elements of X-factor and Ultras combined, with more stupidity.

You get it solely from losing. It's not like it's always there and you have several strategical uses for it, best of which differ based on the flow of the match. Nor do you have the focus system to strategically build the meter for it, with out just taking hits.

*When one character dies, you lose the round*

In other words, hit confirm into pandora, combo > super > mix up > kill them. The mix up after might not even be necessary depending on the damage increase and how much damage you can put into a combo with unlimited super meter.. But, nonetheless 7 seconds is a long time in a fighting game when you're on the recieving end of a corner mix up or something.

Then, it's not like you depleted the resource and have to fight off an opponent who will eventually be able to use theirs, like with Ultras or XF.. You get it first, burn it, kill them. ROUND OVER. Start the next round with your resources back > get beat up > run it back again.

Unless losing your partner SEVERELY nerfs your combo game, to the point that you won't pose too much threat, it's going to be pretty retarded.. But, you know that's not the case, because if it made you _less_of a threat, there'd be no point in going into kamikaze mode.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Sodom and Haggar in the background 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b30DxlSBC74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

i dont think you get unlimited supers. just ex moves, which arent always the better version of moves to use in certain situations


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

Get me some Cole gameplay, please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

That sounds almost as bad as X-Factor 3, maybe worse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Sodom and Haggar in the background
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b30DxlSBC74[/YOUTUBE]



That sucks. 
Lol, is that the majority of Mad Gear that I also see there too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i dont think you get unlimited supers. just ex moves, which arent always the better version of moves to use in certain situations





> 4. while in Pandora mode you have unlimited super bar.



Unless supers and ex moves are on seperate bars?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody hears the awesome remix of Tekken Tag Tournament 1 Intro in the Pandroa trailer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Touche, but, since day 1, I've expressed distaste for this game.. And I've made my gripes with SF4 series no secret either, tbph.. The dif is, my beefs are inside the actual games, opposed to trvial faggotry like "I want x character" or "I hate when a company makes a game and expects me to pay for it".
> 
> MOVING ON THOUGH
> 
> ...



put it much nicely.. reps



cnorwood said:


> i dont think you get unlimited supers. just ex moves, which arent always the better version of moves to use in certain situations



they use the same bar.. but even so, still f'd up


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Here the stark differences.
> 
> X-factor has several uses. You can level 1/level 2 X-factor to remove early problem characters. If you lose a char, you can level 2 X factor to even things up, and potentially steal the lead, or you can anchor it and go for the level 3 x-factor clean up/comeback.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you get it from losing, Pandora mode serves the same purpose as the Ultras from SF4, it's a comeback mechanism - giving the losing side a chance to turn the tables.
So I have to disagree, it's actually way better that you can't activate it whenever you want.

7 seconds can be alot of time, and can also not be enough, it depends on the situation.. getting your opponent into the corner with 0 range could be problematic in most cases, on the other hand - if you activate it when your opponent isn't in the corner - you're the one who's in pressure. 


Also, I can't say that for sure.. but it doesn't look anywhere as broken as X-Factor, I can only say from the looks of it - it seems like it's only giving you damage boost and unlimited super bar, when a character activates it - I can't seem to notice any change with the character's *speed* (and if there *is* a speed boost then difference isn't big at all), also the game is nowhere as fast or chaotic as MVC3.. meaning that the guarding player will have much easier time blocking/avoiding whatever comes at him - unlike MVC3.

Actually I'm pretty sure that using both your characters while attacking is the way to deal the real damage in this game, so yeah.. sacrificing one of your characters will have it's downside (like throwing out a Shoryuken and not being able to call your other character to make it a safe move on block).

Why wouldn't there be a point to use it? maybe you don't have enough super bar to swap to your healthy character in a safe way? or maybe both you and your opponent have less than 25% health and you think you can take him out?

I agree that if you can hit confirm into Pandora it would suck though, I hope that's not the case.

Anyway, as I see it right now it's a high reward - huge risk mechanic.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Touche, but, since day 1, I've expressed distaste for this game.. And I've made my gripes with SF4 series no secret either, tbph.. The dif is, my beefs are inside the actual games, opposed to trvial faggotry like "I want x character" or "I hate when a company makes a game and expects me to pay for it".
> 
> MOVING ON THOUGH



LOL

My reasons are actually legit. A gaming company should have something that makes you want to buy a game and Capcom hasn't done anything to do that. I had the idea of them adding in content but you know how that goes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

> A gaming company should have something that makes you want to buy a game and Capcom hasn't done anything to do that.



VS



> By March 31, 2009, Street Fighter IV had sold over 3 million copies worldwide





> As of March 2011, the game has sold 1.6 million units worldwide,[7] while Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition has shipped an additional 1 million copies as of April 2011





> As of March 2011, the game has sold 2 million units worldwide



yeah, you're right


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Unless supers and ex moves are on seperate bars?





Khris said:


> they use the same bar.. but even so, still f'd up


I mean can you throw supers in pandora mode. I havent watched those explanations yet, but i havent seen anyone do a super in pandora mode while watching those trailers


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> LOL
> 
> My reasons are actually legit. A gaming company should have something that makes you want to buy a game and Capcom hasn't done anything to do that. I had the idea of them adding in content but you know how that goes.



for the most part capcom makes excellent fighting games, how is that not a reason that would make you want to buy the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I mean can you throw supers in pandora mode. I havent watched those explanations yet, but i havent seen anyone do a super in pandora mode while watching those trailers



eh, just speculation for now.. needs more explaining..


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

never mind i just read it on shoryuken, pandora is infinite supers as well. i really hope that changes in the final version


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's only 7 seconds then that's not so bad at all. As long as the damage boost ain't too high, 7 seconds of playing defensive is manageable. 

Because I'm gonna probably play 99 seconds of turtling anyways. 
Granted the game allows me to play in such a manner.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 15, 2011)

You guys just don't get it do you?

This "mode" is the ultimate in Capcom trolling against poor players.  When you activate Pandora it kills off your tag partner and in SFxT, when one of your characters goes down, you lose.

*Activate Pandora Mode*  Game: "*YOU LOSE*."


All joking aside, fuck you, Capcom.  Seth said no comeback factor- that was a flat out lie.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, I just heard Seth Killian say that you can't combo into Pandora Mode.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> never mind i just read it on shoryuken, pandora is infinite supers as well. i really hope that changes in the final version


It also doesn't last very long and you die after using it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If it's only 7 seconds then that's not so bad at all. As long as the damage boost ain't too high, 7 seconds of playing defensive is manageable.
> 
> Because I'm gonna probably play 99 seconds of turtling anyways.
> Granted the game allows me to play in such a manner.



The power boost will undoubtedly be high, it's flat out kamikaze mode.

you give yourself 7 seconds to live. if the mixups are remotely strong 7 seconds to mix up + power boost + infinite super bar

that's pretty gay imo, especially considering one character down = round over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> never mind i just read it on shoryuken, pandora is infinite supers as well. i really hope that changes in the final version



so now you can build infinite meter by getting your ass kicked.. dat logic  



Duy Nguyen said:


> If it's only 7 seconds then that's not so bad at all. As long as the damage boost ain't too high, 7 seconds of playing defensive is manageable.
> 
> Because I'm gonna probably play 99 seconds of turtling anyways.
> Granted the game allows me to play in such a manner.



no please no. I hate playing defensively  



Daedus said:


> You guys just don't get it do you?
> 
> This "mode" is the ultimate in Capcom trolling against poor players.  When you activate Pandora it kills off your tag partner and in SFxT, when one of your characters goes down, you lose.
> 
> ...



expect ridicules bullshit comebacks with this.. its much more worse than the ultras, and less situational than x-factor.. BS mechanic is BS, there's no way around it..


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

high damage grapplers like zangief and hugo will be beastmode in pandora mode


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sales=/ quality of game. Not everybody wants to buy a Capcom games because there's something that's not in the game that they want.




cnorwood said:


> for the most part capcom makes excellent fighting games, how is that not a reason that would make you want to buy the game



Character choices, content and see if there's gonna be another sequel after 2 months of release


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Character choices, content and see if there's gonna be another sequel after 2 months of release



character choices? is that about megaman? get over it, they have zero. did you even main megaman in mvc2? They gave zero a x buster. I think MVC has a great character roster, my only tip for you is to get out of the 90s. Capcom isnt the same company you remember as a kid. they have new characters and new franchises. 

 And outside of UMVC3 they release sequels around 1 year after the last title. hell they have been doing this since 89, so if you are now just noticing then you are young or ignorant, Fighting game wise capcom has always had great sales on games.  And they only usually release 3 versions outside of sf2. which is exactly what FIGHTING GAME FANS want, which you arent so it doesnt matter because the re release isnt made for you. simple answer like i have been saying since page 1. 
*If you are just a casual fighting game player, buy the first version because you arent even going to notice the stuff in the newer editions*


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> character choices? is that about megaman? get over it, they have zero. did you even main megaman in mvc2? They gave zero a x buster. I think MVC has a great character roster, my only tip for you is to get out of the 90s. Capcom isnt the same company you remember as a kid. they have new characters and new franchises.
> 
> And outside of UMVC3 they release sequels around 1 year after the last title. hell they have been doing this since 89, so if you are now just noticing then you are young or ignorant, Fighting game wise capcom has always had great sales on games.  And they only usually release 3 versions outside of sf2. which is exactly what FIGHTING GAME FANS want, which you arent so it doesnt matter because the re release isnt made for you. simple answer like i have been saying since page 1.
> *If you are just a casual fighting game player, buy the first version because you arent even going to notice the stuff in the newer editions*



I'm not too big on Megaman but X can't replace him. They aren't the same people. Fighting fans want variety and change for once. I'm not somebody who is gonna be a sheep and be content with this bullshit. Plenty of characters who can replace this whole roster and nobody would care actually they would enjoy of more because they wouldn't mind seeing the same bullshit every fighting game.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I'm not too big on Megaman but X can't replace him. They aren't the same people. F*ighting fans want variety and change for once*. I'm not somebody who is gonna be a sheep and be content with this bullshit. Plenty of characters who can replace this whole roster and nobody would care actually they would enjoy of more because they wouldn't mind seeing the same bullshit every fighting game.


the games today are really diffrent than the games of old, and some people like it the OG's in the community hate it

-only casuals want certian characters and bitch about their favorite 90s era character not being in the game


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I'm not too big on Megaman but X can't replace him. They aren't the same people. Fighting fans want variety and change for once. I'm not somebody who is gonna be a sheep and be content with this bullshit. Plenty of characters who can replace this whole roster and nobody would care actually they would enjoy of more because they wouldn't mind seeing the same bullshit every fighting game.



Can you go cry on SRK or Capcom-Unity. Fuck no one here cares or can do anything about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

and here I thought all of this shit is about the money 

guess i was wrong


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the games today are really diffrent than the games of old, and some people like it the OG's in the community hate it
> 
> -only casuals want certian characters and bitch about their favorite 90s era character not being in the game



OMG this....

IMO certain characters are great to have but I rather have them improve on the gameplay instead of adding more characters.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the games today are really diffrent than the games of old, and some people like it the OG's in the community hate it
> 
> -only casuals want certian characters and bitch about their favorite 90s era character not being in the game



You right

You speak for everybody on their character preferences


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 15, 2011)

There shall be no crying on SRK, stay away from there!!!

*@ Khris:* Meh, Pandora mode or not, you're gonna have to play defensive when the time calls for it.

*@ bbq:* Ok never mind. I saw the other videos showcasing the damage of Pandora. Gief with Pandora mode on did almost 50% of Lili's life with SPD (SPD damage in general looks extremely high in this game anyways) and another video Lili did a full meter corner combo with no Pandora that dished out almost 50% on Gief. 

I guess the damage boost is pretty damn high. We'll see how the later builds handles this thing. I think SoCal Regional is coming up later this year, so I hope Seth bring it there for a loctest for people to break the system.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You right
> 
> You speak for everybody on their character preferences


I dont speak for casuals, i dont have a character prefrence (outside of zero haha) ive said that plenty of times. Causuals care about characters, not gameplay. 

see here
Street fighter 3 3s is the best street fighter ever made. Every serious street fighter fan should have that game it his/her top 3. Street fighter 3 has the best gameplay, controls, etc. 
The street fighter 3 series is one of the more unknown street fighters. why? because their favorite characters like Guile, blanka, zangief, dhalsim, and other characters they dont play (because they only play ryu and ken) arent in the game and for some reason that makes the game bad. but of course people who get all caught up in that shit fail to realize that Street fighter 3 has a better cast than 2 for the most part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Khris:* Meh, Pandora mode or not, you're gonna have to play defensive when the time calls for it.



cuz of Tag Team mechanics i thought i wasn't gonna do that anymore 

defending is important, but I like pressuring and annoying the hell out of my opponents....


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> There shall be no crying on SRK, stay away from there!!!
> 
> *@ Khris:* Meh, Pandora mode or not, you're gonna have to play defensive when the time calls for it.
> 
> ...


yea i was looking at some of the damage on seths demos lili does beast damage with just her ex moves non pandora. i hope damage gets reduced in the final build. most likely it will


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> The street fighter 3 series is one of the more unknown street fighters. why? *because their favorite characters like Guile, blanka, zangief, dhalsim, and other characters they dont play (because they only play ryu and ken) arent in the game and for some reason that makes the game bad*. but of course people who get all caught up in that shit fail to realize that Street fighter 3 has a better cast than 2 for the most part.



One of the main reasons why fans complain about the lack of Ken, Cammy, Guile, Zangief, Sakura, Captain Commando, M. Bison and Mega Man in mvc3


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> One of the main reasons why fans complain about the lack of Ken, Cammy, Guile, Zangief, Sakura, Captain Commando, M. Bison and Mega Man in mvc3


wait are you agreeing with me or not? but anyway all i heard (for the most part) people bitching about was megaman, cap, and strider not being in it.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait are you agreeing with me or not? but anyway all i heard (for the most part) people bitching about was megaman, cap, and strider not being in it.



Lol you funny if you think those 3 characters are the only ones.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait are you agreeing with me or not? but anyway all i heard (for the most part) people bitching about was megaman, cap, and strider not being in it.


The character I heard the most complaints about being absent was Venom.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait are you agreeing with me or not? but anyway all i heard (for the most part) people bitching about was megaman, cap, and strider not being in it.



I was just responding to what you said abut SF 3rd strike being horrible because the game lacks the most popular characters.

MvC3 had the same problem


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 16, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I was just responding to what you said abut SF 3rd strike being horrible because the game lacks the most popular characters.
> 
> MvC3 had the same problem



yea thats true, people got mad because their favorite 90s characters arent in the game


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice ! I really like what they did with Cole, so far.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm guessing we'll have to wait until october for next reveals, am I right?


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]joYo8c1Uz_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Sep 16, 2011)

SFxT Blog said:
			
		

> *Zangief - Red Tank*
> A character that is all too familiar to Street Fighter fans! Who will Zangief be partnering with in Street Fighter X Tekken!?
> 
> I bet that most people will want to see him team with a younger partner, but a fellow giant might be even more interesting, no?
> ...



Lili's partner is a no brainer- it's Asuka.

For Zangief, it's either R. Mika or Alex.  Either one would be fantastic.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2011)

It's most likely Rufus judging from the newest cinematic trailer.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 16, 2011)

valerian said:


> It's most likely Rufus judging from the newest cinematic trailer.



Is Rufus particularly known for his youth?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2011)

FUCKING ONO! I WAS ON TO YOU! flippin ex factor.


Anyways, it better be Rainbow or else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]joYo8c1Uz_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2011)

More like greedy evil plan that wouldn't be accepted long time ago


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 16, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Is Rufus particularly known for his youth?


"I bet that most people will want to see him team with a younger partner, but a *fellow giant might be even more interesting*, no?"

There is no denying the fact that Rufus is giant. Also the younger partner line may be referring to the fact he's a newer character.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> "I bet that most people will want to see him team with a younger partner, but a *fellow giant might be even more interesting*, no?"
> 
> There is no denying the fact that Rufus is giant. Also the younger partner line may be referring to the fact he's a newer character.



The context seems all wrong for the translation if that's the case.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2011)

Daedus said:


> The context seems all wrong for the translation if that's the case.


Maybe but it would be odd for Rufus to have Zangief in his trailer instead of his partner.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 17, 2011)

> I bet that most people will want to see him team with a younger partner, *but* a fellow giant might be even more interesting, no?


How come some don't read the 'but'? 
The younger partner part is referring to R.Mika, who may want in the game (Ono even wanted her in SSF4). And the fellow giant is, considering the cinematic trailer, referring to Rufus.

Simple conclusion; his partner is Rufus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2011)

No rainbow?


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a dream, and that dream is having a team of Rufus and Bob. And now I'm crossing my fingers awaiting the announcement of Rufus.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No rainbow?


You never know. We might get another out of nowhere team up like Rolento and Ibuki. Alex and R. Mika...


----------



## DedValve (Sep 17, 2011)

So I'm a huge local player and I just love playing with my nephews when they are over (which is all the damn time) and since I watched that last trailer with all the new modes (bar the..."iffy" pandora mode which seems like a win/lose button) I immediately went from "another fucking capcom fighter" to "hype, hype, heyp!"

Now I'm wondering if there will be a super version (and will it interfere in any way with TxSF?) but I'll probably get it day 1.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 17, 2011)

I came in looking for info on the crossover, read something about 3rd Strike being shit and left.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 17, 2011)

Cole doesn't look as interesting as Kratos was for Mortal Kombat.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Cole doesn't look as interesting as Kratos was for Mortal Kombat.



Cause Kratos fits Mortal Kombat's scheme: Being violent. I'm guessing the same apllies to Freddy


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

That was epic, I'm saving this + rep+


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 18, 2011)

There is something about a Gem system.

Anybody has an idea of what that is?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

I really don't care for Cole one way or another, but if people enjoy using him then so be it.

@Destiny

I was actually curious about that as well.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2011)

TGS stage show. Harada being 

[YOUTUBE]-cn_zUdUQVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided to finally play InFAMOUS to learn more about Cole as a character before the game comes out. I'm enjoying it so far and look forward to playing as Cole in SFXT.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Harada was being himself


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

The news on this game are going slow


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The news on this game are going slow



ill repeat what i said in the Gen fg thread but according to floe pandora is shit so far


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ill repeat what i said in the Gen fg thread but according to floe pandora is shit so far



I figured as much


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu3cAaMdQdA[/YOUTUBE]

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

we knew that, PS3 only though sadly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

i smell trolling


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2011)

Old news. I was worried at first but they could be fun to play as and have hillarious endings in story mode . The only thing I don't look forward to is fighting against them with larger characters.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> we knew that, PS3 only though sadly



I thought it was PS Vita only.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I thought it was PS Vita only.


Both the cats and Cole are Sony console exclusive meaning they're on PS3 and PS Vita.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn you Ono, he is the living definition of Trolling


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is what ultradavid says about the game



> I've played this game twice so far. I spent a while with it at E3 and said I thought it had good potential. Then I played again last night at the LA Fight Night event (which was really fun by the way!), and...
> 
> By the end of the night the SFxT machines had way fewer people in general than the UMvC3 machines did, so I guess we weren't the only ones who felt this. Now, the game has a long road ahead of it. Maybe the existing game mechanics will be altered, maybe there'll be new ones, who knows. It's not my intention to proclaim that the game will be bad, and I hope it won't be! These are just my impressions from the build last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

The Pandora mode it's on its early stages of development, we should wait to see what it can offer


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been watching some gameplay videos and I haven't seen Heihachi doing his spininng kick. Anybody can confirm this?


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2011)

New teasers:


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Balrog, Yang and R. Mika???

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPXtogJxQsw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Juri, DAN and Viper??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEIUj5RZXNk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Mech-Zangief, Dee-Jay and GEN???

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hswcppn1pfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2011)

I really hope it is Juri.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

valerian said:


> I really hope it is Juri.



I really hope not, I fucking hate her


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I really hope not, I fucking hate her



whats wrong with Juri?


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that R. Mika in the Balrog trailer?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Gief clone ? 

Really ?


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Mech-Zangief, Dee-Jay and GEN???
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hswcppn1pfw[/YOUTUBE]



Vega's shoe at 0:14?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, I have come to a final conclusion:

Vega is shown against a SFxT stage.
Dee Jay and Mech Zangief are shown against SSF4 stages.
Dee Jay and Mech Zangief are just red herrings. Vega is getting in.....I think

Juri is shown against a SFxT stage (the FF-themed one).
Dan and C. Viper are shown against SSF4 stages.
Dan and C. Viper are just red herrings. Juri is getting in........I think (please not)

R. Mika is shown against a SFxT stage.
Balrog and Yang are shown against SSF4 stages.
Balrog and Yang are just red herrings. R. Mika is getting in.....I think


----------



## valerian (Oct 7, 2011)

Only three new characters.



I'm guessing they are Balrog, Juri, Vega or R. Mika.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

valerian said:


> Only three new characters.



I already exposed my theory


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2011)

Or the three characters line was an editing mistake. I think that each one is teasing two characters.

Either way since Juri's images are fairly frequent and they're in front of a stage we've seen before and haven't seen her as a background character there before so she should be one of the characters who is playable. This makes me happy since she was one of the first characters on my original wishlist and now only Xiaoyu remains.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes!, finally Vega is in it now i have a reason to get this game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 8, 2011)

So, we're getting Balrog, Vega and Juri (dammit)

It seems like R. Mika fans will have to wait a little more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

but why Juri?


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm thinking Juri and Vega will be a team and Balrog will be with Bison.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> but why Juri?



I am just as confused as you are and I really didn't wanted her in. I guess it's because the Mishima vs Shadaloo. But I can't imagine her teaming up with Bison, as she hates him

On the Tekken side, I'm guessing the Kazama family comes next


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> So, we're getting Balrog, Vega and Juri (dammit)
> 
> It seems like R. Mika fans will have to wait a little more



lol Ono has no pull like he pretends to have or she would have been in MVC3.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> lol Ono has no pull like he pretends to have or she would have been in MVC3.



I'm pretty sure Ono has nothing to do with MvC3.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> lol Ono has no pull like he pretends to have or she would have been in MVC3.



Nitsuma is in charge of MVC3 not Ono. 

Regardless She wouldn't be in MVC3 anyways .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

Rainbow!  where art thou


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am just as confused as you are and I really didn't wanted her in. I guess it's because the Mishima vs Shadaloo. But I can't imagine her teaming up with Bison, as she hates him
> 
> On the Tekken side, I'm guessing the Kazama family comes next



on second thought, she will be the only female SFIV representative in the game.. and seeing how C.Viper is already in MVC3 she's the only possible choice..  

we might get Asuka next, but i see Jin teased along with Akuma..


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

Wouldn't Juri be similar to Jill anyway?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

who?


10char


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2011)

I think we'll be getting Lee and Eddy next.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 8, 2011)

In  video at 0:21 I think it's vega but it also remindes me of Xiaoyu's tekken 3 outfit except it was blue.



 I think, however, they're all Sf characters.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 8, 2011)

Blah.. I hate Balrog, such an ugly character in SF4.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> but why Juri?



She's boss. 

If she gets a defense buff I might main. 

_might._


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

why no r.mika?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 8, 2011)

On twitter, someone asked where the tekken characters are and Ono-san said he will prepare some for the NYCC. That's Oct 13, I believe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

that's pretty soon


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> who?
> 
> 
> 10char



Jill Valentine, MvC3.

Jill has a command dash, Juri has a counter dash.
Jill has somersault, Juri has pinwheel
Jill has a dive kick straight down, Juri has a dive kick at an angle
Jill has no projectile (not counting guns), Juri does have projectiles that don't travel far
They both excel at martial arts and fighting technique.

Yet I'm pointing differences, they kinda seem pretty similar. Weird.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 8, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am just as confused as you are and I really didn't wanted her in. I guess it's because the Mishima vs Shadaloo. But I can't imagine her teaming up with Bison, as she hates him
> 
> On the Tekken side, I'm guessing the Kazama family comes next


Vega/Juri
Bison/Balrog

That works. Vega called Juri "the superlative personification of evil beauty itself" and her quote to him pretty much said she prefers a more direct approach than claws.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Jill Valentine, MvC3.
> 
> Jill has a command dash, Juri has a counter dash.
> Jill has somersault, Juri has pinwheel
> ...



i dont see it tbh, but they're in different games, so i don't see how them being similar is a problem


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Jill Valentine, MvC3.
> 
> Jill has a command dash, Juri has a counter dash.
> Jill has somersault, Juri has pinwheel
> ...



I wish this forum has a "Like" button. I would like this post like 9001 times.


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2011)

There needs to be a updated version of this.

[YOUTUBE]_msnv74CrVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you guys ready for this friday?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Are you guys ready for this friday?


Is that when the next teaser is due?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Is that when the next teaser is due?



Yes. That is when the New York comic con is taking place and Ono said he will be showing Tekken teasers.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> Yes. That is when the New York comic con is taking place and Ono said he will be showing Tekken teasers.


So we're probably getting the teaser on Wednesday or Thursday and have the proper trailer on Friday then. Right?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So we're probably getting the teaser on Wednesday or Thursday and have the proper trailer on Friday then. Right?



I'm not sure. I just know that Ono tweeted he would be showing Tekken characters since the last batch of teasers were all SF. But that would be nice. I want a proper trailer. I'm not too fond of the teasers. Since it is NY comic con, I'm expect a little more....perhaps.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

I really do hope Mecha Zief is a joke.

No more clone characters who have nothing new to add.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I really do hope Mecha Zief is a joke.
> 
> No more clone characters who have nothing new to add.


It's easy to tell he's a red herring and there as their way of saying the other teasers have red herrings. He's been seen in the background of one of the stages. Also others have pointed out that everyone except Juri, Vega, Balrog and what appears to be R. Mika are in front of Street Fight IV stages. Juri, Vega and Balrog are all in front of the Final Fight Stage and R. Mika is in front of the main stage.


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

If all we're getting is teasers then I'm going to be pretty disappointed


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 12, 2011)

Tekken Characters

Asuka
Paul - Law
Bryan - Jack
and Maybe Jin but then again they didn't show m.bison since this is supposed to be Mishama zaibatsu vs Shadolaw


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

jin will be shown with xiaoyu as pairs if harada's twitter feed is to be believed


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm guessing the Tekken teasers will hint towards Lars, Alisa and Xiaoyu. We're either getting Jin/Lars and Xiaoyu/Alisa or Jin/Xiaoyu and Lars/Alisa. Since they'll probably save Jin and Bison for the next reveal trailer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

did i mention how effed up heihachi looks in SFXT


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> did i mention how effed up heihachi looks in SFXT


Hard to tell. I seem to be the only one who actually likes how he looks.


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

So which characters are you guys still waiting for? 



Inuhanyou said:


> did i mention how effed up heihachi looks in SFXT



I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

i'm waiting for jin xiao, r.mika.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

Well with Juri coming up my original wishlist has just got Xiaoyu left. I'm also looking forward to seeing what Jin'll be like.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> So which characters are you guys still waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten used to it.



Sodom...

If he makes it in this game.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> jin will be shown with xiaoyu as pairs if harada's twitter feed is to be believed



What did he say on twitter? I can't find anything on twitter. I tend to skip the important tweets by mistake lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> What did he say on twitter? I can't find anything on twitter. I tend to skip the important tweets by mistake lol.


I don't have it handy but it was something about asking Xiao for Jin's number.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Sodom and Haggar in the background
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b30DxlSBC74[/YOUTUBE]





Nature Breeze said:


> Sodom...
> 
> If he makes it in this game.



Sadly, he is a background character now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> What did he say on twitter? I can't find anything on twitter. I tend to skip the important tweets by mistake lol.





Not harada, i meant Ono, and it was in an interview, not a tweet lol



> Interviewer: "Where's Jin!"
> 
> Ono-san : "Apparently no one's been able to get in touch with him. We're not sure where he is. He doesn't strike me as the type to have a mobile phone. First of all, we're going to try and find Xiaoyu first and maybe she will know a way to get in touch with him. That's our hope."


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly, he is a background character now.




What the?

There was a leaked list and said Sodom would be in this game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> What the?
> 
> There was a leaked list and said Sodom would be in this game



That's why you take "leaked lists" with a grain of salt


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Rolento is in this game but no Sodom NO BUY!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not harada, i meant Ono, and it was in an interview, not a tweet lol



oh lol that one. Yea, I think that really is a major hint Or I'm just using Xiaoyu clouded judgment because I want her in this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2011)

That's not clouded judgement, that's common sense 

I've already said that no Xiao = no sale for me in this thread


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's who I'm still waiting to be revealed.

Street Fighter:
M. Bison 
Alex

Would like to see R. Mika as well but I doubt she'll make it in.

Tekken:
Paul
Law
Lee
Eddy

I want Dragunov as well but that seems very unlikely.

M. Bison, Paul and Law are obviously going to be in so that's half of my requested characters in. 



Nature Breeze said:


> What the?
> 
> There was a leaked list and said Sodom would be in this game



Leaked list was fake.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's not clouded judgement, that's common sense
> 
> I've already said that no Xiao = no sale for me in this thread



Me too. I'm not getting this game without her. She would add to the story as well as the physical aspect with her awesome fighting skills. I mean she has the potential to add humor, seriousness, romance, spunk, ect. With that Tgs trailer I couldn't help but think she fits perfectly with what they're going for.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> What the?
> 
> There was a leaked list and said Sodom would be in this game


The leaked list was just someone's wishlist that did a very good job at guessing characters. Since the list came out we've now seen hints at Vega, Balrog and a full trailer starring Rufus all three of which weren't in that list.

I would have liked Sodom too but even without seeing him in the background I knew his chances were gone when Ibuki was confirmed for Rolento's partner.

Anyway I'm sure Capcom have a few more suprise characters from outside SFIV from the Street Fighter side left to reveal. I'm hoping for more Street Fighter III characters. Alex, Elena and Oro would be nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Alex would be cool IMO.. he deserved to be in SFIV even if we had Abel and Hakkan..


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Release dates! 

North America on March 6, 2012 and Europe on March 9, 2012


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

isn't that near Naruto: Generations and Asura's Wrath?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIpzeZqI93k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2011)

Tekken teasers:


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not liking the gem system and pandora mode still seems pointless.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

valerian said:


> Tekken teasers:



Xiaoyu!!! YESSSS 
Or is this like one of those red herring things?


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2011)

It's obvious it's Paul, Law and Xiaoyu.

No Dragunov it seems but at least Lars won't be in the game


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

So they show a bunch of characters but only intend to use some? How do we know which ones are in; by their popularity or likeliness? It may seem like a stupid question...or simply is a stupid question.

Also what is that at 0:13 on the last trailer; is that Panda's paw? I cannot figure out what that would be on Xiaoyu, unless it's her hair.

Edit: I've deduced from watching these trailers it's figured out from the stage and because who's the most likely, correct?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 14, 2011)

Street Fighter ATFW!!

Can't wait to have Zangief fight Kuma!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIpzeZqI93k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Gems?  Really?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2011)

If Lars and Alisa being red herrings means they won't be playable I must admit I'm suprised. Lars was the face of Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion and I figured his connections to Mishima Zaibatsu meant he'd be there as a rival to someone in Shadaloo (maybe even Jin's partner). But I guess since Shadaloo are one member short of a full set (and we all know he's going to be there) and these teasers weren't Mishima Zaibatsu related that probably won't be the case.

Xiaoyu being there is great news. Of course I don't have a wishlist now but that's ok. I guess with it seeming like Alisa and Lars are both deconfirmed plus the "we're contacting Xiao to help us find Jin" line and the fact Jin and Bison are bound to be confirmed together that she really is Jin's partner.


----------



## Helix (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I am getting de-hyped.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2011)

They kinda going apeshit crazy with all the little game mechanics. gems had me say wtf. But i've already said fuck it  and just roll with it. set gems up for crazy meter gain if possible so me and my boy can do our combos. That Yoshimitsu and Raven shit was sick.

I like launcher dodging lows tho. probably the only thing that seems to add a sense of reading the opponent. And since the game will probably cater alot to footsies ... bah watever. this game is like super smash bros to me, fun wit friends and not to be taken seriously at all. i want KOF asap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

this game is one stupid mechanic away from getting dropped


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2011)

How are you guys gettig de-hyped!?
Gem system dumb? Naaaah, I'm gonna stack 5 Defense Gems all the way.

I'm highly impressed at what Capcom is doing with this game. It's great to see them considering both styles of play in this game. Offensive play got that charged up Counter Hit boost and defensive play got Alpha Counters; good shit. Both styles of play can benefit greatly from the raw launcher blowing through low hits.

Pandora still sucking is cool too. Pandora is the only bad mechanic they added in. Everything else is awesome.


----------



## Helix (Oct 14, 2011)

^More does that necessarily mean better. I think it's getting too convoluted at this point with all these weird mechanics.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> How are you guys gettig de-hyped!?
> Gem system dumb? Naaaah, I'm gonna stack 5 Defense Gems all the way.
> 
> I'm highly impressed at what Capcom is doing with this game. It's great to see them considering both styles of play in this game. Offensive play got that charged up Counter Hit boost and defensive play got Alpha Counters; good shit. Both styles of play can benefit greatly from the raw launcher blowing through low hits.
> ...



I enjoy simple fighting games. If too much is added it gets more complicated than necessary. Though this does give more options and can make things more fun and interactive. 

As for the GEM system, the idea is okay but sometimes one has to switch up their play style depending on who their opponent is, so I don't think that works well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I'm a lot more hype because I had a lot of speculation and questions about the game, and all of it got pretty much answered with great solutions. I was thinking up all of this stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is defensive play going to be dead due to a lot of safe chainable normals?
Alpha Counter will be your go to solution to gain back ground.

Is this game going to be some kind of braindead chainfest?
Alpha Counter is the immediate solution again, because back in Alpha 2 you can empty buffer invincible special moves and react to an AC animation and blow through it with a Shoryu or something. However, I think this is a pretty advanced strategy when dealing with ACs but in SFxT, you CANNOT cancel into a special move from a chain combo. This removes the game from braindead hit confirm chains because you might get blown away by the AC.

So with the advent of Alpha Counter won't this game go back to SF4?
Raw launcher will shut down predictable pokes and vice versa with it beating out predictable counter pokes.

What is going to stop the Tekken characters from going through fireballs?
I was afraid that a majority of the SF cast was going to get shut down because the Tekken characters like Kazuya have special moves that can go through fireballs. But you can beat this now because you can charge feint your special moves. 

Is there a kind of FADC system?
Fuck there is...kinda lame, but I've dealt with it for almost 3 years now...whatevers.

I hope there ain't no shitty comeback system?
Fuck there is!? Oh wait, it sucks. That's cool then.




*@ thoughtful1:* Believe me, this game is going to be very simple. For people who don't really care about competitive play, a lot of these systems isn't going to affect you very much. I'm sure almost all the casual players won't understand the benefits and utilize the stored Counter Hit off a Level 2 charge. Casual players don't tend to play defensive anyways so they won't even think of managing their meter to use Alpha Counters.

If you want an adaptive playstyle, why not stock up half of your thing with Red gems and the other half with Blue gems? You want balance you got it.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ thoughtful1:* Believe me, this game is going to be very simple. For people who don't really care about competitive play, a lot of these systems isn't going to affect you very much. I'm sure almost all the casual players won't understand the benefits and utilize the stored Counter Hit off a Level 2 charge. Casual players don't tend to play defensive anyways so they won't even think of managing their meter to use Alpha Counters.
> 
> If you want an adaptive playstyle, why not stock up half of your thing with Red gems and the other half with Blue gems? You want balance you got it.



This is true. I change my style often depending on the situation, so balancing is essential for me. 

I haven't lost hype. I'm extremely excited actually. I can however see how it can throw some people off. Like you said, if one is not thinking about what their benefits will be or how to create advantages, it becomes overwhelming. Though I'm sure once they get the game, if they get the game should they not be too thrown, it will be much more clear. 

I tend to dislike flashy, gimmicky material added to a game (aside from story-telling elements) but I can see the thinking that goes into these systems. If utilized correctly, they can be awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't really mind these features. From what I've seen they're all optional so if I don't like or have trouble with them I'll just play without them.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2011)

oh yeah i forgot about alpha counter. i like that too. another reason im wondering if a gems could improve meter gain. rather get alot of meter for damaging combos and to start offense when defending.

thank god its not coming out til march cause i know damn well i woulda threw it away wit KOF around the corner.

I've rolled wit CVS2 so i'm not even tripping on multiple game mechanics in one game....its just SxT just seems like some random shit being done lol.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 14, 2011)

soon to be confirmed teams:
Paul/Law
Jin/Xiaoyu
Asuka/Lili
Vega/Balrog
M.Bison/Juri-weird combo here, but interesting. 

: 


Paula and Law on the far right of the tekken side atop each other. Jin above Kazuya, Xiaoyu above Nina, Asuka above King. Starting from Kazuya go right and up and then left and it fits all of the characters next to their partners perfectly. Repeat on SF side, Above Ryu is M.Bison, above Ken is Juri. Vega and Balrog atop each other on the far left. Start at Ryu go left, up and then right-all characters next to their partners. 

They could always change the structure to fit more characters, but this fits the current set up. And I may just be over analyzing...lol. And I hope what I was trying to say about the roster set up makes sense.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 15, 2011)

They added too many systems in this game.. and some of them I don't really like.. meh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2011)

The gem system made me say "the fuck?" at first but I need to actually play it and get more information about it to actually judge it. What I know for sure is SFxT is going to be one interesting game.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 15, 2011)

While I don't like the gem idea, I think it is only fair to say that it would "spice up" mirror matches. I don't think it would stop flowcharter Kens from having a competition in who can Shoryuken the other first though.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> soon to be confirmed teams:
> Paul/Law
> Jin/Xiaoyu
> Asuka/Lili
> ...


I still think it'll be Bison/Balrog and Juri/Vega. Vega would want his partner to be someone to match his beauty and he considers Juri "superlative personification of evil beauty itself" while Balrog is an "uncouth lout".

The character selection layout of the website means nothing. When the game comes out I expect characters to be opposite their rivals. We've already seen that Bob and Rufus are rivals yet both duos are opposite someone else.


----------



## valerian (Oct 15, 2011)

If they're optional then I'm fine with them.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I still think it'll be Bison/Balrog and Juri/Vega. Vega would want his partner to be someone to match his beauty and he considers Juri "superlative personification of evil beauty itself" while Balrog is an "uncouth lout".
> 
> The character selection layout of the website means nothing. When the game comes out I expect characters to be opposite their rivals. We've already seen that Bob and Rufus are rivals yet both duos are opposite someone else.



Ah, I see. I haven't played much SF so I wasn't sure about the character dynamics between those four.

And like I said, the structure could change but as of now it works. Even if they are opposite their rivals, it still leaves room for 9 characters spatially speaking. Though I do have a feeling this could change. Ono wanted a large roster. 

A lot of people really do not like this gem system or just the idea of so many mechanics. I wonder if this feedback will change the final product.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 15, 2011)

What is up with the sudden interest in who gets teamed with who? Is there any special effect for choosing an official team?

If not, I don't see the point. You would pick of any two characters you want, and most likely not give a shit about the story line just like any other tag fighting game.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> What is up with the sudden interest in who gets teamed with who? Is there any special effect for choosing an official team?
> 
> If not, I don't see the point. You would pick of any two characters you want, and most likely not give a shit about the story line just like any other tag fighting game.



Personally, I do enjoy the story. I'm not expecting much effort to be put into it, but it is there as we can see on the website. Though I'm more interested in who gets in as opposed to who they're tagged with. But I think certain teams are more interesting for the story than others. I like the fighting and the story as well as the character interaction, so for me it does have a role.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> What is up with the sudden interest in who gets teamed with who? Is there any special effect for choosing an official team?
> 
> If not, I don't see the point. You would pick of any two characters you want, and most likely not give a shit about the story line just like any other tag fighting game.


Well I'm going to assume that you'll always be using the official duo in story mode and I happen to enjoy playing the story mode of fighting games.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2011)

The gems will probably be ignored by the tournament scene.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2011)

Played this at NYCC, It's REALLY fun IMO but it is pretty silly, lol...Hworang/Ken so far is VERY dominant! High/low unblockables from them, very dirty!


----------



## Wicked (Oct 17, 2011)

How many stages are going to be in this game.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 17, 2011)

barely any effort is going to be put in the story. im pretty sure ono said something along those lines


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> barely any effort is going to be put in the story. im pretty sure ono said something along those lines


I dunno. It seems to have more story than most of Capcom's crossover games.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 17, 2011)

It's that time again. Lupinko reveals:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elena, M. Bison, Christie and Bryan confirmed. No Karin, R. Mika or Lee, though.

Also, possible hints towards Eagle (!!!) and Alisa.



Sauce:


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2011)

Well my new wishlist did start with an Elena/Christie rivalry so if Lupinko is right that'd be awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2011)

no karin or R.mika?? Bullocks


----------



## valerian (Oct 17, 2011)

No Lee? 

I understand Christie getting in over Eddy since the Tekken side seems to be lacking females, and I knew R. Mika and Karin wouldn't make it in.

I just hope Alex still has a chance.

Nice to see Elena that might be in. Eagle would be awesome as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2011)

valerian said:


> No Lee?
> 
> I understand Christie getting in over Eddy since the Tekken side seems to be lacking females, and I knew R. Mika and Karin wouldn't make it in.
> 
> ...


Was Eddy ever deconfirmed? I figured he'd be Christie's partner.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Was Eddy ever deconfirmed? I figured he'd be Christie's partner.



They want to stay away from similar fighters. There is on Anna because there is Nina; things like that. Eddy and Christie are too similar. Though I wonder who her partner would possibly be?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> They want to stay away from similar fighters. There is on Anna because there is Nina; things like that. Eddy and Christie are too similar. Though I wonder who her partner would possibly be?


I think Ken proves that similar fighters could make it if they can fit them into a duo but they'll be rare. I know they tend to just make up duos at the drop of a hat but it's hard to imagine anyone besides Eddy and Christie's partner.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 17, 2011)

You all act like there won't be other editions of this game down the line with more characters.  You just won't get your wishes on Vanilla edition.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2011)

Daedus said:


> You all act like there won't be other editions of this game down the line with more characters.  You just won't get your wishes on Vanilla edition.


Maybe but that would be quite a while away from when the main came comes out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2011)

Gems, and way too many mechanics, oh well didn't care for this game much anyway.

I never got over them picking the Street Fighter 4 style anyway.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The gems will probably be ignored by the tournament scene.


No they wont


> Here's a run down of some of the notable stuff covered.
> 
> *• There will be no option to disable gems in SFxT. Ono said they're too important to the gameplay.*
> 
> ...


via eventhubs.com


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

> • There will be no option to disable gems in SFxT. Ono said they're too important to the gameplay.





i am really trying to find an excuse to buy this game.. this gems fiasco is making it hard for me


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> No they wont
> 
> via eventhubs.com


Ignored =/= disabled
Deathgun probably means they'll just leave them at their defaults. I'm sure online will have a lot of customised gem sets but tournements and matches that are done in person using one person's console the customising before even fighting would probably be too time consuming, not to mention the chance that the owner of the console doesn't have all the gems that you do would lead to you having to think of a new set up using their gems which would take more time.

As it says the gems will be something that you customise and unlock as you play but it also mentions a starter set you get right at the begining. The game will almost certainly start with this set already equiped that if you want can be left alone. With that in mind tournements held in person will probably just use that set to avoid confusion, especially if said tournement is a group of friends that includes someone who never played the game before.

In Soul Calibur IV games the outfit/weapon you choose effects how your character plays. My friends had a Soul Calibur IV tournement a few years ago and we only used the default outfit and weapons instead of spending time building our custom outfits from our own version. The gems will be the same.


----------



## Vai (Oct 18, 2011)

I like the gem system.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 18, 2011)

The tournament scene is calling a preemptive ban on them.  Absolute knee-jerk reaction bullshit.

Banning the DLC gems, sure- but stripping away a layer of the game simply to save time is incredibly short-sighted.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anybody know if Capcom spoke of an arcade release for this game?


----------



## Daedus (Oct 18, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Does anybody know if Capcom spoke of an arcade release for this game?



I've been latched onto this thing like some kind of freakish fanboy-leech and I've heard nothing of the sort.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2011)

Daedus said:


> The tournament scene is calling a preemptive ban on them.  Absolute knee-jerk reaction bullshit.
> 
> Banning the DLC gems, sure- but stripping away a layer of the game simply to save time is incredibly short-sighted.


Well in this case it makes sense. Tournements are held in person and customising the gems would be time consuming when it would be easier to just leave the gems as the starter set. This isn't a "Fox only, no items" kind of thing, it is just easier for everyone to just jump right into the fighting. Especially since all the players would be using the same console and save data rather than their own.

Think of it this way. Even though the gems have been explained a little the demos for the game will most likely continue to jump straight to the character select screen and stick to one gem setup. The tournements would do the same.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter now.  YOU CAN'T TURN OFF GEMS, BITCHES.  Eat it.  Deal with it.  Dismiss it as "just another party game" like all you purist assholes inevitably will. I'm running with it.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Doesn't matter now.  YOU CAN'T TURN OFF GEMS, BITCHES.  Eat it.  Deal with it.  Dismiss it as "just another party game" like all you purist assholes inevitably will. I'm running with it.


Yeah but I'm guessing that just means they'll leave them in the starter set to save time.

I just thought of something. Do you think the difficulty setting you choose will effect what gems the story mode characters will use? Like if you go with the easiest difficulty everyone uses the starter set but the harder the difficulty the better the gem sets are.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah but I'm guessing that just means they'll leave them in the starter set to save time.



Nah.  Seems like the whole tourney scene is ready to let this one stay purely casual and abandon any plans to mainline it.



			
				Gaiash said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. Do you think the difficulty setting you choose will effect what gems the story mode characters will use? Like if you go with the easiest difficulty everyone uses the starter set but the harder the difficulty the better the gem sets are.



I'd think gem usage would be part of the AI.  The gem setups will likely remain unchanged, but the degree at which the AI uses them would change with the difficulty.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Doesn't matter now.  YOU CAN'T TURN OFF GEMS, BITCHES.  Eat it.  Deal with it.  Dismiss it as "just another party game" like all you purist assholes inevitably will. I'm running with it.



see you are a smash bros player


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Nah.  Seems like the whole tourney scene is ready to let this one stay purely casual and abandon any plans to mainline it.


I was thinking of tournements between a group of friends. By leaving the gems in their starter set they don't confuse their friends who don't own the game that want to take part and will take up less time.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> see you are a smash bros player



Yeah I played that game... once.  At a friend's house.  It was boring.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Yeah I played that game... once.  At a friend's house.  It was boring.


Either you're thinking of the wrong game or your friend foolishly turned the items off. Smash Bros is awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

Could someone clarify about this Gem thing? why does it annoy everyone?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> Could someone clarify about this Gem thing? why does it annoy everyone?



'cause they fear what's new


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2011)

cause apparently there are too many gameplay elements for some people  i will reserve judgement until i play the game myself  that is; if xiao is confirmed


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2011)

Vino said:


> Could someone clarify about this Gem thing? why does it annoy everyone?



It's only icing on the cake of all the terrible gameplay mechanics put in, like Pandora Mode.

There will be gems you have to pay for also.

Game will be fun in a super smash brothers way, I don't see it having any tourny scene longer than a few months..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2011)

Pandora is not a bad mode from what i've seen. If your losing and you activate pandora, its only got a 40 to 45% chance of swinging the fight  That and i enjoy the color scheme


----------



## Daedus (Oct 21, 2011)

What people have forgotten to mention, is that Pandora mode is nigh useless in any sort of competitive play.  A good defense completely stops it and it only lasts for a few seconds before the Pandora player literally loses the game.  If you're worried about Pandora, you're doing it wrong.

As far as paying for Gems is concerned.  No.  You don't have to pay for them.  I don't know where you're getting your information from, but only the DLC gems are purchasable- and if any tourney scene picks this up you can bet that DLC gems will be outright ignored.  Most of the gems that sit outside of the basic ones seem to be used to help bad players play better, which I would normally frown upon, but-c'mon people- IT COSTS METER.  It isn't game breaking and it adds a layer of depth and strategy to augmenting your attacks and defenses.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a picture of Asuka's leg in Ono's tweeter


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 31, 2011)

God damn it:


I'm sad 

EDIT: Actually it's not THAT bad if you remember that it's limited for when you have about 10% HP left.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2011)

10 percent, so its rage mode then basically


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> 10 percent, so its rage mode then basically


Makes sense.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't do unsafe shit?  Oh, yeah, that's a new and unwelcome rule in fighting games...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

this is becoming a half-assed Marvel 3


----------



## Daedus (Oct 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> this is becoming a half-assed Marvel 3



On what basis?  Clearly you've played the game then, yeah?


----------



## valerian (Oct 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> this is becoming a half-assed Marvel 3



Wasn't MvC3 half assed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

Daedus said:


> On what basis?  Clearly you've played the game then, yeah?



i apologize for coming off as a whiny bitch.. but it has all the shitty mechanics in fighting so far.. plus new mechanics that sound stoopid... 



valerian said:


> Wasn't MvC3 half assed?



compared to "good" fighting games? yes 

doesn't mean this one isn't even more half-assed


----------



## thoughtful1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know when the teased characters will be revealed or when new information will come? I thought London MCM would be the place, but I guess not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> i apologize for coming off as a whiny bitch.. but it has all the shitty mechanics in fighting so far.. plus new mechanics that sound stoopid...



Personally I'm just gonna take pass on this, no point in complaining about mechanics now, I'll just let casuals have their fun with gems and stick with the 10+ other fighters coming out also.

All my money to Skullgirls.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> Does anyone know when the teased characters will be revealed or when new information will come? I thought London MCM would be the place, but I guess not.


Yeah the MCM Expo isn't really known for announcements. I imagine there might have been a SFXT booth but the newest character included would be Rufus.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 1, 2011)

Whaaaaa, Alpha Counter is so not a shitty mechanic.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 2, 2011)

Son I am dissapoint

Lupinko's at it again

"I like how jem can rebuild and drive an Indy car and then *TIME TRAVEL* like she doesn't give a **** "

Ingrid???


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

Do it Seth.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2011)

If we're getting Ingrid, first of all that is an interesting suprise character, I'm going to go ahead and guess Rose will be her partner. Apart from Cody, Guy and Rolento we haven't really seen anything from Alpha (and those three seem like like they're there to represent Final Fight than Street Fighter Alpha) and a Rose/Ingrid team up could fix that.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> If we're getting Ingrid, first of all that is an interesting suprise character, I'm going to go ahead and guess Rose will be her partner. Apart from Cody, Guy and Rolento we haven't really seen anything from Alpha (and those three seem like like they're there to represent Final Fight than Street Fighter Alpha)



Lupinko hinted at Cody and Guy being DLC


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2011)

Bullshit, they already said Ingrid wasn't in SFXT didn't they?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ingrid seems unlikely; to me anyway. I'm trying to think of others this could apply to. Time travel...I know Xiaoyu's Tekken 5 stoyline is about time travel. He spelled "gem" like "jem" maybe like "Jun"? A character that went away, then came back in ttt2 and is still young and was "rebuilt" in a sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2011)

Jun then?  Considering she looks young as heck in TTT2, and there are some time lapses there  We'll see, but i dunno how i feel about Asuka as well as Jun being in if its the case


----------



## valerian (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuck Ingrid, there are so many other characters worth adding in over her.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Jun then?  Considering she looks young as heck in TTT2, and there are some time lapses there  We'll see, but i dunno how i feel about Asuka as well as Jun being in if its the case



Well, Ono said he wanted her for the game, so I have a feeling we might see her


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2011)

lol at all the rage capcom will get if ingrid is indeed in


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

Well at least she is a kind of interesting pick.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 5, 2011)

valerian said:


> Fuck Ingrid, there are so many other characters worth adding in over her.



This..

Put someone like Alex or Sodom or someone interesting


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> This..
> 
> Put someone like Alex or Sodom or someone interesting



I would buy this game just for Karin if they put her in.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would buy this game just for Karin if they put her in.



I would like to see Karin as well.

Ingrid on the other hand....


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having Ingrid.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 5, 2011)

Sodom would be a good choice but seeing as how he is in the background probably suggests that he wont be in it. BOO. 

But maybe he is like Balrog from the South Africa level.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2011)

i will not be happy if ingrid makes it and not bison...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i will not be happy if ingrid makes it and not bison...



That would be the second time Bison doesn't get in a game he deserves to be in


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i will not be happy if ingrid makes it and not bison...


What makes you think we're not getting Bison?



			
				Japanese Character Bios pages said:
			
		

> *Chun-Li*
> "She is currently investigating the movements of both *Shadaloo* and the Mishima Zaibatsu as they begin their search for Pandora."
> 
> *Cammy*
> ...



As you can see the Mishima Zaibatsu vs Shadaloo rivalry is mentioned quite a few times. Then you've got the fact that the newest Street Fighter teasers are for Vega, Balrog and Juri who are all members of Shadaloo. One of those three will be missing a partner and that partner will be M Bison, because you can't have Shadaloo without M. Bison. This also confirms Jin who is even mentioned by name a few times.

M. Bison and Jin will be confirmed. It shouldn't be too long either since the next trailer will have all of Shadaloo and Xiaoyu it's clear the one after that will have these two. Seriously it's bloody obvious they're both playable, the only reason we haven't seen them yet is hype. They know how big of a deal both these characters are and they're making sure their reveal is a big one.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 7, 2011)

Jin and Bison are a given.

Karin, R. Mika and Lee have been deconfirmed by Lupinko

On the other hand, there is a tweet in which he confirmes Elena and Alisa....so....


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2011)

Characters that have yet to be confirmed but teased. 

Teased in trailers: 
Balrog
Vega
Juri
Paul
Law
Xiaoyu
Cody
Guy
Asuka

Hinted in interviews: 
Jin

Leaked:
Elena
M. Bison
Bryan Fury
Christie
Jack
Alisa?
Eagle?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2011)

Eagle would be a pretty neat choice. The first Street Fighter's characters do tend to get neglected. Being the Street Fighter III fan that I am I kind of want fellow British gentleman Dudley as his partner. Throw in Makoto as Elena's partner and we've got almost all my favourite Street Fighter III characters.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 9, 2011)

new Lupinleaks: Apparently Christie was confirmed


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> new Lupinleaks: Apparently Christie was confirmed


I see her and Elena being rivals. I'm also thinking Makoto and Eddie are the most likely partners for them (though with Ibuki working for Rolento they might team Elena with someone else she's never met).


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I see her and Elena being rivals. I'm also thinking Makoto and Eddie are the most likely partners for them (though with Ibuki working for Rolento they might team Elena with someone else she's never met).



Apparently, Eddie won't be her partner


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Apparently, Eddie won't be her partner


That suprises me, he's the one with the biggest connection to her. It also seems to imply her partner will be female.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm betting it's Xiaoyu.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 9, 2011)

Jin and Jun then? 

Xiaoyu has two possible partners: Alisa or Jin


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2011)

Jin and Xiao 

Jun and....Jun


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2011)

So assuming Xiaoyu is with Jin I guess that means Christie's parter is Jun or Leo...


----------



## thoughtful1 (Nov 10, 2011)

R. Mika teased:


Edit: Or Kuma lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

AIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!! RAINBOW IS BACK! <3


----------



## valerian (Nov 11, 2011)

That's Kuma.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

..........


----------



## thoughtful1 (Nov 11, 2011)

valerian said:


> That's Kuma.



oh I see. I found it on another site with someone saying it was rainbow mika. I guess it's a customization?

Well, now that I feel dumb, I'll go back to waiting for reveals.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

Kuma is wearing Rainbow's leotard wrong? 

Damned Ono and his trolling


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 11, 2011)

That explains the new CG model in the teasers.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2011)

These character choices aren't looking that great so far.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> These character choices aren't looking that great so far.


I disagree. From what we've already seen, the previews for the next trailer and Lupinko's hints we're looking at a very impressive selection of characters. Yes there will be those that it will be a shame to miss out on but that's inevitable of any fighting game based on a franchise with a large selection of characters to choose from (and this is two of them).


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I disagree. From what we've already seen, the previews for the next trailer and Lupinko's hints we're looking at a very impressive selection of characters. Yes there will be those that it will be a shame to miss out on but that's inevitable of any fighting game based on a franchise with a large selection of characters to choose from (and this is two of them).



Not a great selection in characters. We've seen these characters in every game so it's gets dull when they are in every game. There is only one character in this game I would use but the other character is in the background in one the stages. Selections in this game is meh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

Rolento is the coolest Capcom pick.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Not a great selection in characters. We've seen these characters in every game so it's gets dull when they are in every game. There is only one character in this game I would use but the other character is in the background in one the stages. Selections in this game is meh.


Actually we've seen three characters from outside Street Fighter IV with hints towards more on the way (if Lupinko is to be believed we'll be getting Elena who hasn't been seen since SFIII Third Strike). While all the confirmed Tekken characters were in Tekken 6 (though to be fair very few Tekken characters weren't in that game) this is their first Capcom game so they are still an exciting new option. All the confirmed characters from Street Fighter II are iconic and it makes sense to include them, this is a crossover between two fighting games so iconic characters are inevitable and both sides are starting to run out while Capcom have said there are plenty of characters left to reveal. As for the SFIV characters I think their choices make sense (still not a fan of Abel but he works as a partner for Guile) and it's natural that they'd want to include some of their newest characters (really I'm suprised Bob's the only confirmed character introduced in Tekken 6). Finally Ibuki hasn't been in too many games and is one of my favourite characters anyway.

So yeah, I still disagree. I think the game has a fantastic set of characters already and can't wait to see what else it has to offer.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Actually we've seen three characters from outside Street Fighter IV with hints towards more on the way (if Lupinko is to be believed we'll be getting Elena who hasn't been seen since SFIII Third Strike). While all the confirmed Tekken characters were in Tekken 6 (though to be fair very few Tekken characters weren't in that game) this is their first Capcom game so they are still an exciting new option. All the confirmed characters from Street Fighter II are iconic and it makes sense to include them, this is a crossover between two fighting games so iconic characters are inevitable and both sides are starting to run out while Capcom have said there are plenty of characters left to reveal. As for the SFIV characters I think their choices make sense (still not a fan of Abel but he works as a partner for Guile). Finally Ibuki hasn't been in too many games and is one of my favourite characters anyway.
> 
> So yeah, I still disagree. I think the game has a fantastic set of characters already and can't wait to see what else it has to offer.



It is but they don't have the final fight characters in this game. I just don't get why they put Rolento in this game and Sodom in the background in the stage..

Capcoms decisions don't make sense when they do stuff like this.

Disrespectful to Sodom fans.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> It is but they don't have the final fight characters in this game. I just don't get why they put Rolento in this game and Sodom in the background in the stage..
> 
> Capcoms decisions don't make sense when they do stuff like this.
> 
> Disrespectful to Sodom fans


I'm a little disappointed about the lack of Sodom too but your "they don't have the final fight characters in this game" is far from accurate. We've got Rolento, Poison and Hugo plus their trailer implies Cody and Guy. Really the only Final Fight characters that have been in Street Fighter games not included are Sodom and Maki. Plus this is the first Street Fighter game Poison is playable in.

And besides the Final Fight characters are a bonus. They were pretty much guests in Street Fighter Alpha.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm a little disappointed about the lack of Sodom too but your "they don't have the final fight characters in this game" is far from accurate. We've got Rolento, Poison and Hugo plus their trailer implies Cody and Guy. Really the only Final Fight characters that have been in Street Fighter games not included are Sodom and Maki. Plus this is the first Street Fighter game Poison is playable in.
> 
> And besides the Final Fight characters are a bonus. They were pretty much guests in Street Fighter Alpha.



Yeah but they didn't put it in all the important ones so it' still incomplete. The mad gear storyline was big in the alpha series. 


They aren't a bonus anymore since Capcom is making games out of the series.


----------



## valerian (Nov 13, 2011)

Rainbow Kuma confirmed:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ 

whats next Ken wearong Paul clothes . . . .oh wait


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol at the R. Mika Kuma alt


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2011)

god damned ono and his trollin  engrish too is impeccable


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> god damned ono and his trollin  engrish too is impeccable



It's trollono after all


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2011)

On the bright side this means we're getting alternate outfits that *aren't* DLC and it seems closer to the Tekken customisation style than Street Fighter IV's DLC outfits. I'm hoping for Jin's Tekken 6 hoodie to be one of these options.


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Weird Ryu costume, suppose to be Ogre?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope these costumes are not character restricted. That Charlie outfit on Guile would be great (or if I give it to Abel I could play the story mode as Charlie and Guile) and I'd much rather have Ryu dress as Jin than... whoever that is.

I imagine they will be available for multiple characters. I have a feeling the R. Mika red herring wasn't Kuma.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 16, 2011)

of course r.mikas costume will be her naked with only bear claws and bear ears


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2011)

That Alex outfit


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 17, 2011)

More Lupinleaks:



Hinted:

SF:

Dudley/?
Bison/Balrog
Vega/Juri
Elena/?
Cody/Guy (he first said they were DLC, but now, they are in the game)
?/?

Tekken:

Law/Paul
Xiaoyu/Jin
Bryan/Jack
Lei/Leo
Chrstie/?
Ogre/?

Deconfirmed: Karin, Mika, Eagle, Dan, Lee, Anna, Eddy, Dragunov

Guest characters:

Megaman/Pacman


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

Megman and Pacman as guest characters? Hope it's a joke because they don't belong in this game.


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2011)

Where were Ogre and Lei mentioned?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Dudley/?


Sweet! Throw in Makoto (Elena's partner maybe?) and we've got the full SFIII gang from SFIV. So with Eagle deconfirmed I'm wondering who would be best for his partner since there wasn't really anyone he had a real connection with in Street Fighter III or IV besides Ryu and Balrog who both already have partners. Looking at his win quotes he shows a bit of respect towards Oro and T. Hawk so they could work.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Bison/Balrog
> Vega/Juri


Exactly the match ups I expected for those four.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Xiaoyu/Jin


I look forward to the story behind this team up



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Bryan/Jack


Hells yeah!



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Lei/Leo


Wow! I was thinking that of the remaining Tekken 6 newbies Leo should be included and that Lei could work as her partner and here we are. I'll probably team up Leo with Poison for obvious reasons.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Chrstie/?


I'm still shocked Eddy isn't her partner since they're closer to each other than anyone else and share each other's endings. Not sure who her partner could be.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Ogre/?


Sweet! I'm going to guess Akuma will be his rival. As fo partners I guess Devil would be my first guess, might even use the new redesign making the match up work better.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Megaman/Pacman


Now that... is awesome. I guess Pacman will be modeled after his 3D games and Megaman will use his Marvel Vs Capcom fighting style.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Nov 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> More Lupinleaks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where does he hint Jin/Xiaoyu? I can't make out any reference on his twitter. I would be interested in that story also.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2011)

Jin xiao was fairly obvious really  even ono hinted at that one a long while ago


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 19, 2011)

Is Akuma confirmed already?

I always mained him for SFIV, he better be in this game


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 19, 2011)

jin is already confimred seth leaked him


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Forget being leaked, the freaking  mention him and the Mishima Zaibatsu several times. Heihachi's is the most blantant "yes Jin is in the game but we're saving his reveal because of hype" reveals of the bunch.


> He is currently fighting his son Kazuya and his grandson Jin for control of the Mishima Zaibatsu. *After discovering that both Jin and Kazuya have begun to search for Pandora*, Heihachi begins his own journey to exterminate the two in order to reclaim the Mishima Zaibatsu.



Jin's searching for Pandora, Mishima Zaibatsu's rivalry with Shadaloo is a big part of several characters' stories, Jin is currently the leader of Mishima Zaibatsu. Really this is more obvious than flat out saying that he's playable.

Same goes for M. Bison. While he may not be mentioned quite as much as Jin Shadaloo is and you can't have Shadaloo without M. Bison. In fact I'm willing to bet the reason their reveal is taking so long (though with Shadaloo members and Xiaoyu up next it won't be that much longer) is because it'll come with a kick ass trailer of Jin fighting Bison.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 19, 2011)

Man i just wish

Sakura,Karin, Lee were in 


looks like i'm getting the Super/ultimate version


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Man i just wish
> 
> Sakura,Karin, Lee were in
> 
> ...


I think you mean you'll be getting the DLC. They've stated that they're not making a upgraded game and any updates they make will be added via DLC.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

Adding in characters as DLC in this game but not other Capcom games?


L

O



L


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Adding in characters as DLC in this game but not other Capcom games?
> 
> 
> L
> ...


Probably was part of their deal with Namco.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Probably was part of their deal with Namco.



That's a shame because it's needed in other Capcom vs games. UMVC3 comes to mind.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> That's a shame because it's needed in other Capcom vs games. UMVC3 comes to mind.


Agreed. I mean I'm looking forward to UMVC3 but the only reason for making a new game I can see is to reference Ultimate Marvel (not that good a reason since it lacks Ultimate Nick Fury) and even then they could have done like Arcade Edition for that.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. I mean I'm looking forward to UMVC3 but the only reason for making a new game I can see is to reference Ultimate Marvel (not that good a reason since it lacks Ultimate Nick Fury) and even then they could have done like Arcade Edition for that.



Well I'm gonna take a guess why Megaman isn't in UMVC3 is because Capcom gets off to people talking about him and complaining about him not being in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well I'm gonna take a guess why Megaman isn't in UMVC3 is because Capcom gets off to people talking about him and complaining about him not being in the game.


Or if Lupinko is to be believed they're saving him for Street Fighter X Tekken.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Or if Lupinko is to be believed they're saving him for Street Fighter X Tekken.



He would be out of place if he was in this game. That's like putting a Rival School character in this game.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> He would be out of place if he was in this game. That's like putting a Rival School character in this game.


I dunno. We've seen cats and a crossdressing bear so having Megaman and Pacman isn't that farfetched. Plus Tekken's past includes .


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I dunno. We've seen cats and a crossdressing bear so having Megaman and Pacman isn't that farfetched. Plus Tekken's past includes .



But the ridiculous costumes are characters in this game. Megaman and pacman aren't street fighter and tekken. If this was Namco vs bandai sure but it's just waste of character slots imo. Put in characters who are actually in the series not the company for a bonus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2011)

i really hope bison is not in, cuz i really don't want to buy the game


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

As long as they're the last set of guests (except a potential partner for Cole of course) I see nothing wrong with them being there. In fact I think they're better guests since they're actually from Namco and Capcom while Cole and the cats are just a way of giving the PS3 version an edge over the 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2011)

No Rainbow


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No Rainbow


Seems that way. Shame really, out of all the Alpha originals she was the most neglected.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Seems that way. Shame really, out of all the Alpha originals she was the most neglected.



Karin is equally neglected.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Karin is equally neglected.


I don't know, she was in Namco X Capcom and Capcom Fighting Jam. I don't think R. Mika has been in any game outside of Street Fighter Alpha 3. Both do deserve more games to be playable in though. If they're not in Street Fighter X Tekken I hope Street Fighter V has them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I don't know, she was in Namco X Capcom and Capcom Fighting Jam. I don't think R. Mika has been in any game outside of Street Fighter Alpha 3. Both do deserve more games to be playable in though. If they're not in Street Fighter X Tekken I hope Street Fighter V has them.



I suppose you're right, Karin was a good character in NxC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't count those two, Karin still had her sprite from Alpha 3, we haven't seen anything new from them


----------



## DedValve (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Probably was part of their deal with Namco.



This is the main reason why I believe that SF x T is the "beefiest" Capcom fighter ever.

From the modes, to the characters, to even customization (unlockable skins and outfits? IN MAH CAPCOM FIGHTERS? AW HELL NAW WHERES MY DISC LOCKED OUTFITS FOR $7.99 CAPCOM??)  this is definitely not the average barebones capcom fighter that needs 3 or 4 iterations to finally become what the original product should have been like.

It's also why I actually believe Capcom that there won't be another iteration of SFxT and was never even considering they would do something like that as that would just be counterproductive to the upcoming TxSF game that will come out eventually. 

I may actually get this game day 1. A new capcom fighter, day 1. Who knew?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't count those two, Karin still had her sprite from Alpha 3, we haven't seen anything new from them


Everyone had new sprites in Namco X Capcom, even Morrigan. And It still isn't much but it's more than R. Mika got.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2011)

i mean in fighting games like CFE/CFJ 

I never played NVC cause its region locked


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i mean in fighting games like CFE/CFJ
> 
> I never played NVC cause its region locked


Fair enough. However Capcom had a lot of games that reused sprites that included Dan, Sakura and Charlie so I'd say it counts as a way she was less neglected than R. Mika. Still it's not by that much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2011)

they were just being cheap arseholes. In the area of 3D that's not really possible now is it


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> they were just being cheap arseholes. In the area of 3D that's not really possible now is it


Oh they were no doubt about it. It really shows whenever Morrigan was in a crossover game.

That said I do miss that Alpha/SFIII/CVSNK style sprites.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> That said I do miss that Alpha/SFIII/CVSNK style sprites.



I do as well, I hate the SF4 models with a passion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2011)

Me too  i liked the more anime/youngish type style of those days(especially the EX fighters style) as opposed to SF4's grungy 80s action hero type style, it looks like all the guys took steroids  And chun's thighs went waaay out of proportion, it the worst its ever been, even worse than SF3 Chun


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I do as well, I hate the SF4 models with a passion.


I wouldn't say I hate them, they suit SFIV and this game but I prefer the sprites. I'm suprised the MUGEN fandom haven't made sprite versions for Street Fighter IV characters.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2011)

SF3 esque sprites with SSF4 costume flair, i like it 

Future Sakura is my favorite, that's someone who should be in future SF games with an advanced moveset


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Those are great. I've seen a few of them before, makes me wish someone made a fan edit of Street Fighter III with all the Street Fighter IV characters in that style added.

And on the subject of Street Fighter III since most of Street Fighter II's characters are already in SFXT I hope that we get more suprise entries from Street Fighter III.


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2011)

Well with Dudley and Elena being hinted at by Lupinko all I really want now is Alex.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Excluding Lupinko's hints the Street Fighter III characters I'd like to see the most are Alex, Makoto and Oro.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 23, 2011)

people are saying Pac man riding mokujin is playable . . .tf


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> people are saying Pac man riding mokujin is playable . . .tf


Pacman I get. He's a classic Namco mascot and can use this design

But why would he be riding Mokujin?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 23, 2011)

Then they said Megaman is plable but not the Mega Man we all know and love. . . noo

this mega man



yes that mega man is playable said by lupinko 

lol mega man fans are getting fucked in the ass


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Then they said Megaman is plable but not the Mega Man we all know and love. . . noo
> 
> this mega man
> 
> ...


Now wouldn't that be something?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 26, 2011)

That would be weird

Anyway, I read somewhere that Lupinko confirmed Lars and Alisa. Don't remember where I got that from


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2011)

Does he say anything about them on his twitter? Well if it's true then this is looking like our finalized roster. 

Ryu & Ken
Chun-Li & Cammy
Guile & Abel
Dhalsim & Sagat
Poison & Hugo
Ibuki & Rolento
Zangief & Rufus
Balrog & Vega
M. Bison & Juri
Dudley & Elena
Cody & Guy
??? & ???

Kazuya & Nina
King & Marduk
Bob & Julia
Hwoarang & Steve
Yoshimitsu & Raven
Heihachi & Kuma
Asuka & Lili
Paul & Law
Jin & Xiaoyu
Bryan & Jack-X
Christie & Leo
Lars & Alisa

Akuma & Ogre

Mega Man & Pac-Man

= 52 characters overall.

I'm guessing the unknown SF spot is going to be Sakura and Blanka.

I expect Lee & Lei and Alex & Karin to be DLC, or at least I'm hoping they'll be.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2011)

Wait, they're predefined pairs? I thought you'd get to mix and match.


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2011)

You can, these are just the official teams.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Wait, they're predefined pairs? I thought you'd get to mix and match.


Yes but story mode will most likely be with the official pairs. What I'm wondering is if each character has a rival or if there are just duo rivalries.

Also on the subject of valerian's list I still think Bison/Balrog and Vega/Juri are more likely match ups for Shadaloo.


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2011)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> Also on the subject of valerian's list I still think Bison/Balrog and Vega/Juri are more likely match ups for Shadaloo.



Same, but knowing Capcom they won't do that.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 26, 2011)

valerian said:


> Same, but knowing Capcom they won't do that.


Well Juri would be a better character to see in a Jin vs Bison trailer than Balrog. Especially clashing with Xiaoyu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

So what do you guys think about color edit mode and having to pay for colors?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So what do you guys think about color edit mode and having to pay for colors?


Where does it say you pay for colours? And if it does it probably means with ingame money you get from Arcade mode.

Anyway colour editing is a good option. And if the costumes we've seen can be equiped to more than just who we've seen wearing them then that feature is great too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

The game has ingame money?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The game has ingame money?


That looks like ingame money to me. Basically you'd earn it in Arcade mode. I've seen this as an option in other games including Tekken.

With that in mind colours will most likely be cheap while costumes will require a bit of saving up. Gives people more reason to replay Arcade mode and select harder modes to earn more cash.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

Lupinko's words on the final boss of the game



Ogre anyone?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Lupinko's words on the final boss of the game
> 
> 
> 
> Ogre anyone?


In this case I'm going back to my theory that Ogre will be the Street Fighter boss and Akuma will be the Tekken boss.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 7, 2011)

2 weeks left


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 7, 2011)

i really hope its the fucked up megaman, i am loving the trolling capcom is doing to their fans. I also hope protoman, dr wily, or roll is dlc for mvc3


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i really hope its the fucked up megaman, i am loving the trolling capcom is doing to their fans. I also hope protoman, dr wily, or roll is dlc for mvc3


Well they could use the Megaman from their last crossover with Namco...


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 7, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well they could use the Megaman from their last crossover with Namco...



but that would make megaman fans happy, we need more trolling


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> but that would make megaman fans happy, we need more trolling


I dunno, I can see more wanting this guy.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 8, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> In this case I'm going back to my theory that Ogre will be the Street Fighter boss and Akuma will be the Tekken boss.



Akuma 

And just like we had Ogre & True Ogre, we'll have Akuma & Oni


----------



## Daedus (Dec 14, 2011)

Gem system in detail:


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 14, 2011)

So many dislikes


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooray for being able to play with no gems, I might be interested in this game again.

Thinking of running no gem rooms online also.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Eh, I think the gems are interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I think the gems are interesting.



$8.95 if you want the good ones.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just cool with the ones in game. Seems like it would spice the game up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just cool with the ones in game. Seems like it would spice the game up.



I don't see it, but I'm just glad there is an option to play without.

So they pretty much don't exist anymore to me, and people can still enjoy Heroes and Heralds online.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't see it, but I'm just glad there is an option to play without.
> 
> So they pretty much don't exist anymore to me, and people can still enjoy Heroes and Heralds online.



Um, that's UMvC3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, that's UMvC3.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

It wasn't very funny. 

From what I've seen of gems, it didn't seem like anything to get panties in a bunch for by anyone other than tournament organizers (which is understandable), considering you have to achieve certain requirements to activate them and they supposedly have some draw backs. Only issue I really have with gems is the cash grab they are doing via DLC. I refuse to buy those.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

There is no drawback to stat gems, at all.

All the good gems like 20% damage increase 15% speed boost is pre order only gem also.

Wait......gems? What gems?


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Tournament organizers could of just banned the preordered gems though and only allowed certain gems.

Moot point though since gems are optional now. This is one time I actually wished Capcom somewhat stuck to their guns, if only for my amusement at the reactions. Sigh...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tournament organizers could of just banned the preordered gems though and only allowed certain gems.
> 
> Moot point though since gems are optional now. This is one time I actually wished Capcom somewhat stuck to their guns, if only for my amusement at the reactions. Sigh...



If they did that the competitive scene would die pretty quickly.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

From what I've read now, you can't cut gems off online. You can't cut it off at all from what I'm reading everywhere, you can only opt to not use gems during character selection. So...like one person can choose not to use gems while the other player can.

At least it would make it easier for tournaments, but...good luck online. I'd be using gems all the time against randoms, unless its you or someone else I'm cool with then I wouldn't use em.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep, hence why you will have to request no gem rooms.

I never play ranked either(Who wants to play rage quitters?) so it would be easy to just play with friends.

Just do it like Smash, no items or moving stages.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, so AGS is coming


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yep, hence why you will have to request no gem rooms.
> 
> I never play ranked either(Who wants to play rage quitters?) so it would be easy to just play with friends.
> 
> Just do it like Smash, no items or moving stages.



No gem rooms is going to be extremely common. 

I have yet to play ranked in KOF XIII and the only reason I did rank on SFIV because it was easier getting matches through Arcade than anywhere else. Don't really care for keeping rank.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Just do it like Smash, no items or moving stages.


I hate when people put that restriction on Smash Bros, takes away half the fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I hate when people put that restriction on Smash Bros, takes away half the fun.



To a competitive player like myself it made the game more fun.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> To a competitive player like myself it made the game more fun.



Good thing I'm not a competitive player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Good thing I'm not a competitive player.


Well that was obvious from your preference of MvC3 over TvC.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well that was obvious from your preference of MvC3 over TvC.



Um, a lot of competitive players like MvC3 over TvC. Why would you think otherwise?

I always considered myself hardcore casual when it comes to fighters. Don't care about participating in tourneys and all that but I do like to better myself in any fighters I enjoy so I can at least be decent.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Word has reached my ears of the last SF team, composed by Blanka and Sakura (They team up to avenge Dan's death at the hands of Kazuya). Also, Christie's partner could be either Eleonora, Zafina or Jun


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sakura being in this allows me to make a team of my two favorite characters.

Sakura/Asuka going to wreck shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, a lot of competitive players like MvC3 over TvC. Why would you think otherwise?


 
They don't? They just go where the money is, most prefer Marvel 2 ten fold to MvC3. 

It's a marketing and console thing that hurt the TvC scene, not the games themself.

Hooray for Wii having the worst netplay ever also.

Though in this case I mean the competitive merits of each game and not the scenes, like balance.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Word has reached my ears of the last SF team, composed by Blanka and Sakura (They team up to avenge Dan's death at the hands of Kazuya). Also, Christie's partner could be either Eleonora, Zafina or Jun


Well after seeing the bilboard with Ono's Blanka toy and Harada's Kuma figure I can't see them not having a chance for Blanka and Kuma to fight. Plus what's the point of killing Dan if none of the characters care?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

I am not a 100% sure about this though


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

So yeah, where is Jin?


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> They don't? They just go where the money is, most prefer Marvel 2 ten fold to MvC3.
> 
> It's a marketing and console thing that hurt the TvC scene, not the games themself.
> 
> ...



I know what you meant. Competitive players thinking MvC3 > TvC isn't exactly an unpopular opinion.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So yeah, where is Jin?



He is in the game, probably as Xiaoyu's partner

Look up for the character profiles in the official website for more information


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope Jin is in his pimp suit.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

jin only had 4 good costumes

tekken 3/tag biker jin
tekken 4 hoodie jin
tekken 4 white flame outfit
tekken 6 leather trenchcoat


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2011)

Hoodie Jin is best Jin.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So yeah, where is Jin?


Given the reveal pattern he'll be in the trailer after the next one. The teasers have shown the next trailer will have Shadaloo and Xiaoyu. Next up will be Jin and M. Bison.



valerian said:


> Hoodie Jin is best Jin.


Agreed. If the hoodie isn't his default it should be an alternate since it was in Namco X Capcom after all.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Dec 16, 2011)

If Jun is in, then wouldn't Jun be the best possible partner? Xiaoyu could team up with Christie. They are always searching for Eddy and Jin respectively.

I would like Jun but since she's not even a character in Tekken anymore (besides TTT2) it might not be in capcom's best interest to use her out of respect. I don't know if they should handle her character since we really don't know how namco would handle her in this era. Though I'm sure if they want her they will put her in. I would like her to be, so I hope they would know how to present her. Besides, it's not canon anyway. 

I cannot wait for the new reveals


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> If Jin is in,


If? They've been hinting at him being in the game all the wikas might as well list him as confirmed. The Mishima Zaibatsu/Shadaloo rivalry, Kazuya & Heihachi's storylines and various other mentions of the guy make it clear Jin will be there and M. Bison is his rival.



thoughtful1 said:


> then wouldn't Jun be the best possible partner? Xiaoyu could team up with Christie. They are always searching for Eddy and Jin respectively.


The reason it seems like Xiaoyu will be his partner is because her teaser was revealed around the same time as Juri, Vega and Balrog from Shadaloo. This leads me to believe Jin and M. Bison will be revealed together. With that in mind since the other Tekken teasers were for Paul and Law who are clearly going to be partners that leaves Xiaoyu and either Juri or Balrog as the characters the next trailer will leave without partners.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> If? They've been hinting at him being in the game all the wikas might as well list him as confirmed. The Mishima Zaibatsu/Shadaloo rivalry, Kazuya & Heihachi's storylines and various other mentions of the guy make it clear Jin will be there and M. Bison is his rival.
> 
> 
> The reason it seems like Xiaoyu will be his partner is because her teaser was revealed around the same time as Juri, Vega and Balrog from Shadaloo. This leads me to believe Jin and M. Bison will be revealed together. With that in mind since the other Tekken teasers were for Paul and Law who are clearly going to be partners that leaves Xiaoyu and either Juri or Balrog as the characters the next trailer will leave without partners.



I said if Jun is in; not if Jin is in...but then I said Jun as her partner instead of Jin opps lol. Their names are way too close 

That makes sense about Xiao. I'm just not sure who Jun would be with if she were in.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2011)

thoughtful1 said:


> I said if Jun is in; not if Jin is in...but then I said Jun as her partner instead of Jin opps lol. Their names are way too close
> 
> That makes sense about Xiao. I'm just not sure who Jun would be with if she were in.


Fair enough, I saw you typed Jun twice but assumed you meant Jin as the first due to the fact we were discussing Jin and Xiaoyu already.

Anyway the game has already got some odd match ups including Rolento and Ibuki who have never been in the same game before now. Jun could easily be partnered with someone she's never met before.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Fair enough, I saw you typed Jun twice but assumed you meant Jin as the first due to the fact we were discussing Jin and Xiaoyu already.
> 
> Anyway the game has already got some odd match ups including Rolento and Ibuki who have never been in the same game before now. Jun could easily be partnered with someone she's never met before.



Sorry, my typing can be questionable at times lol. And that's true. Jun's story would be interesting to see even if her partner was someone other than Jin.


----------



## valerian (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kyRCLa-3KoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 22, 2011)

Dat Asuka trailer


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool, the first CGI trailer since Ryu/Ken vs Kazuya/Nina that doesn't have a clear winning side. In fact these were the most evenly matched so far. And when you consider the SFIV trailers had Viper and Juri beat the crap out of Chun-Li and Cammy it was nice to see a trailer where they aren't beaten up by a newcomer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice trailer, Chun-Li and Cammy would definitely fuck up Asuka and Lili.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice trailer.
Is Asuka the only character that was revealed; do we have to wait till January for more?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2011)

lol people on srk still bitching about gems


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]kyRCLa-3KoI[/YOUTUBE]


Capcom already have my money now. There is like nothing else that could happen that would fuck up my hype for this game at all. 

Just...take all of it Capcom.


cnorwood said:


> lol people on srk still bitching about gems



Seriously? Motherfuckers don't even have to use them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 22, 2011)

She jelly


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2011)

Plan to make gifs of that trailer later on, my bru.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> lol people on srk still bitching about gems



It really shouldn't be an issue anymore now that they don't exist anymore.


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It really shouldn't be an issue anymore now that they don't exist anymore.



When I think about it, it'll be an issue for those gem haters who are trying to play online though as I'll figure most non-competitive players are going to want to use gems, which will make playing randoms for those people out of the question. The whole system is a bit too integrated into the game to have an option to cut it off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2011)

asuka is a poor stand in for jun.

FACT


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Asuka > Jin


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It really shouldn't be an issue anymore now that they don't exist anymore.


it really shouldnt be an issue because no one has played with them so they are bitching about something they dont know about


Esura said:


> When I think about it, it'll be an issue for those gem haters who are trying to play online though as I'll figure most non-competitive players are going to want to use gems, which will make playing randoms for those people out of the question. The whole system is a bit too integrated into the game to have an option to cut it off.



if you are a competitive player, playing randoms online wouldnt help you in any way, so gems still shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> it really shouldnt be an issue because no one has played with them so they are bitching about something they dont know about
> 
> 
> if you are a competitive player, *playing randoms online wouldnt help you in any way*, so gems still shouldnt be a problem



Tell that to all the AH3, VSav, and other fighting games with smaller communities.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tell that to all the AH3, VSav, and other fighting games with smaller communities.



well yea but possibly playing scrubs+people who just use moves that take advantage of lag, isnt really going to level up your game. its just going to teach you how to play online


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

Or, you can not play randoms and play friends, like I do with KOF XIII. Either way, online is integral to fighting games nowadays.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or, you can not play randoms and play friends, like I do with KOF XIII. Either way, online is integral to fighting games nowadays.



Yea but i hear you dont play in tourneys. Yea it will help you get the feel of a live opponent but playing alot online will give you bad habbits for tourneys


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> *Yea but i hear you dont play in tourneys*. Yea it will help you get the feel of a live opponent but playing alot online will give you bad habbits for tourneys



So? I don't play in tourneys due to personal reasons, however many people I know who do play in tourneys do play online quite a bit in between ranbats, like those without a scene but travels to far away tournaments every once and awhile. Why do you think so many fighting gamers, casual and hardcore alike, bitch about poor netcode?

Hell, from what I understand, Wolfkrone plays online occasionally too. 

You can get bad habits from anything. You can get bad habits from playing shitty, scrubby people offline as well as online. As for lag, you'd have to adjust from online and off. People do.


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 23, 2011)

That Guile picture is hilarious. It's like Asuka made his face explode from the inside out 

I suppose we have to wait until January


----------



## Laxus (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 23, 2011)

Guile's theme goes with Asuka punching the shit out of him


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> So? I don't play in tourneys due to personal reasons, however many people I know who do play in tourneys do play online quite a bit in between ranbats, like those without a scene but travels to far away tournaments every once and awhile. Why do you think so many fighting gamers, casual and hardcore alike, bitch about poor netcode?
> 
> *Hell, from what I understand, Wolfkrone plays online occasionally too. *
> 
> You can get bad habits from anything. You can get bad habits from playing shitty, scrubby people offline as well as online. As for lag, you'd have to adjust from online and off. People do.



yea and online players like him say that they dont play online as much as they used to because it gives bad habits, him and latif both say they spend more time in training mode and not too much online now

ive never heard a high level player of any game bitch about netcode, because usually they dont play online


----------



## Wicked (Dec 23, 2011)

Rolento in this game but no Sodom? What the fuck capcom .


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> yea and online players like him say that they dont play online as much as they used to because it gives bad habits, him and latif both say they spend more time in training mode and not too much online now
> 
> *ive never heard a high level player of any game bitch about netcode, because usually they dont play online*





You're serious right? Its not that hard to find complaints dude, at all.

Bad habits can be broken. Online is good for feeling out live opponents. Its better than only playing the CPU. Just don't assume online is useless for players.

And again, you can get bad habits from anything. You can get bad habits from training mode if you don't utilize it properly.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> > You're serious right? Its not that hard to find complaints dude, at all.
> 
> 
> again i said high level players, not random srk/gamefaq/neogaf/eventhubs posters
> ...


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> *again i said high level players*, not random srk/gamefaq/neogaf/eventhubs posters



I know what you said, which is why I almost laughed out my coffee at this. 

Again, its not that hard to find random bitching and moaning from certain top players. There are even various podcasts and random snips from streams on this shit.



> im pretty sure i did say online is good for getting the feel of a live oppnent, but dont expect high level play due to the fact of lag and you or the opponent being able to react as well as you would in real life



Local high level play is becoming a rarity for many people with a declining/dead scene in the US, which is my whole point. I've seen quite a bit of decent high level play of VSav on GGPO.

EDIT: Wait, we are almost saying the same thing aren't we?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I know what you said, which is why I almost laughed out my coffee at this.
> 
> Again, its not that hard to find random bitching and moaning from certain top players. There are even various podcasts and random snips from streams on this shit.


i guess i should really say i havent heard/personally know of too many top level players who bitch about online because they actually spend a decent amount online




> EDIT: Wait, we are almost saying the same thing aren't we?


pretty much


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 23, 2011)

Plz I still want Sakura and Karin


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2011)

i think Karin and R.mika were deconfirmed. Atleast in the initial list  

DLC is another story, since this game is not going to have any retail add ons and instead will operate by DLC, there might be hope


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought Lupinko confirmed Sak?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 23, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS LARS


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2011)

Give me Karin so I can beat Sakura up with her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 1, 2012)

Say hello to Xiaoyu and Bison. And happy new year



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

So the remaining pairs could be like this:

SF:

Juri/Bison

Balrog/Vega

Dudley/Elena

Cody/Guy

Sakura/Blanka

Stand alone: Akuma


Tekken:

Xiaoyu/Jin

Bryan/Jack

Christie/ (her partner could be either Eleonora, Zafina or Jun)

Lars/Alisa

Paul/Law

Stand alone: Ogre

Bison VS Heihachi is a dream come true


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 1, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Say hello to Xiaoyu and Bison. And happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally! Thanks for sharing. I thought Jin would be revealed with Bison. Does this mean Juri will be revealed with Jin lol? Perhaps this is hinting at partners -even though we kind of already know. Now I'm waiting for Law.

Edit: This is a leak apparently, so this is not they way they were meant to be revealed? If this is so, I wonder what kind of trailer we will get.


----------



## valerian (Jan 1, 2012)

When are we going to get more info?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 1, 2012)

valerian said:


> When are we going to get more info?



Ono said this on :

"Perhaps, it will be middle of January! ;D RT @thegearsofwar: kirei.  Happy new year ono san! May I ask when we'll see reveals for sfxtk?"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I already like this game alot more than SF4 due to having no Ultras and being way more offensive based.



Either it's not in yet or it sucks, but no one is using Alpha Counters yet. So who knows how offensive this game will turn out. Also, I think UltraDavid said that the Tech window for throw is huge so throws are almost nonexistent.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Either it's not in yet or it sucks, but no one is using Alpha Counters yet. So who knows how offensive this game will turn out. *Also, I think UltraDavid said that the Tech window for throw is huge so throws are almost nonexistent.*



That would be rectified....hopefully.

When is this game supposed to be coming out? I want to play it dangnabit!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 3, 2012)

has said that the M. Bison and Xiaoyu reveal was a mistake, but it's true. Obviously lol. He also said that he is going to have to re-think the reveals now that things are out of order. I wonder how this will change things. Jin and Juri may be revealed sooner then planned, or other characters my have to wait while they give Xiaoyu and Bison's reveals in their stead. 

Also, for those of you who want Jin and Juri, he said: "I can't say about it hehehe~~ ;P RT @TheAlixsz: is Xiaoyu's partner Jin, and M.Bison's partner Juri? "

Which pretty much mean yes in Ono speak.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 6, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Say hello to Xiaoyu and Bison. And happy new year




 Heihachi looks so fucking BOSS 

If Akuma aint in the game, I'm gonna main Heihachi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

Well obviously Xiao's partner would be Jin, why the feck would she be paired with Juri 

Juri and Bison are both bad guys so it would make sense.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ono teased Juri (again) and hinted that she may be revealed next. 



"We'll be annoucenmet about New Characters in next week! If you might like these,so Go to Pre-order!! ;D http://p.twipple.jp/752pB"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone watching the SFxT stream from Capcom Unity?

My big question has finally been answered...
"Will the Auto-Block gem activate if you block correctly?"
"No"

MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA, why wouldn't you use Auto-Block now?

One bad thing though...Ryu did a hit confirmed combo into EX Donkey Kick, Pandoraed to Ken and followed up a combo to total about 80% damage.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 14, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone watching the SFxT stream from Capcom Unity?
> 
> My big question has finally been answered...
> "Will the Auto-Block gem activate if you block correctly?"
> ...



Because Autoblocking takes 1 stock of meter. And meter is like...everything in this game.

Comboing into Pandora is not something I wanted to see...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

1 meter to survive a 50/50 mix up if you guess wrong? Sounds worth it to me.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 14, 2012)

That stream was horse shit.

They said they're going to reveal the next new characters VERY soon.. I'm waiting for my Cody.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes the stream was whack. I don't expect this game to be very successful. It's capcom so what can you expect? Bunch of BS, nothing new.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2012)

Falco-san said:


> Because Autoblocking takes 1 stock of meter. And meter is like...everything in this game.
> 
> Comboing into Pandora is not something I wanted to see...



Well in theory I think this is how the Auto-Block gem would work. It would only activate itself and block if you're in a Neutral, Crouching (why wouldn't you block here though), or a Walking Forward state, because in these three states your character can go to blocking instantly. 

The other situations in which you would get hurt is when you're completely unable to block which is in the air, or during an animation or recovery of a move. If the gem doesn't activate during these times then it would leave my theory correct, because even in normal circumstances you can't block anyways.

I'm sure there are gonna be times where I accidentally walk forward into a move and it activating (not that good of a trade for one meter), but the biggest thing it would save me from are from 50/50 mixups after a knockdown. How many times have you been set up into a 50/50 by Akuma and Viper in SF4 and got burned for almost 40% of your life? Plenty of times. 

If I guessed correctly on the block nothing will happen and I would carry on. If I guessed wrong I just saved myself from a chunk of damage for only one meter.

Gonna rock that Vitality + Meter + Auto-Block Gem on release. Unless something better comes out. I would only switch out Auto-Block if the opponent doesn't play a high mixup character. Using SF4 as a reference, I wouldn't use the gem against Balrog. I can deal with getting hit by random c.Jabs and Sweeps.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2012)

We're getting 8 character reveals on the 17th.

6 teased characters and 2 surprises.

I'm guessing they'll be...

Balrog/Vega
Juri/M. Bison

Law/Paul
Jin/Xiaoyu

Link:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2012)

Jin and xiao was expected, but i didn't expect both law and paul


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

So Karin and Alisa right? Maybe?:< 

I'm also gonna say Akuma is guaranteed.

Fuck give me someone awesome like Alex and Bryan, as much as I like Akuma.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 14, 2012)

So is there any info or video on the combo system for this game? Links? Chains? Focus attack, tech throws ect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So Karin and Alisa right? Maybe?:<
> 
> I'm also gonna say Akuma is guaranteed.
> 
> Fuck give me someone awesome like Alex and Bryan, as much as I like Akuma.



Karin, along with Lee and R. Mika have been deconfirmed by Lupinko, Bryan however has been confirmed by him so it isn't all that bad. 

Though it's a shame that Lee isn't this game  I was really hoping he would be. 

And yeah it would be awesome to see Alex return, Urien and Eagle would be cool as well.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 14, 2012)

Give me this:



or else...


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think it may be the 6 teased characters: Juri, Balrog, Vega, Paul, Law, Xiaoyu.
2 unteased (surprises): M. Bison, Jin. since the whole "slip up" with Xiao and M. Bison.

Can that SFXTK twitter page be trusted? Is it just people taking in the hints we all know of from lupinko, ect. and tweeting them? I just wonder what their main source is.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I think it may be the 6 teased characters: Juri, Balrog, Vega, Paul, Law, Xiaoyu.
> 2 unteased (surprises): M. Bison, Jin. since the whole "slip up" with Xiao and M. Bison.
> 
> Can that SFXTK twitter page be trusted? Is it just people taking in the hints we all know of from lupinko, ect. and tweeting them? I just wonder what their main source is.



Now that you mention it that page doesn't really look official...

Hmm... I wouldn't get your hopes up for 8 new characters on the 17th everyone, but still at least we're getting new characters.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 14, 2012)

valerian said:


> Now that you mention it that page doesn't really look official...
> 
> Hmm... I wouldn't get your hopes up for 8 new characters on the 17th everyone, but still at least we're getting new characters.



Ono did just tweet that it will be more than 4 characters at 8am PST - so maybe it is accurate? I don't know; that page looks sketchy 

more!! I'll be make preparation it !! ;D RT @Joe_Flex: You confirm 4 characters in 17th jan?

Link:


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2012)

Gonna be characters from SFIV 

Nothing new


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Gonna be characters from SFIV
> 
> Nothing new



Hugo, Poison, Rolento, Elena and the Tekken roster aren't new now?


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2012)

valerian said:


> Hugo, Poison, Rolento, Elena and the Tekken roster aren't new now?



I said the new characters not the characters we already know who are going to be in the game.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I tweeted Ono and he tweeted me this lol:



Xiaoyu has her pink and her orange outfit. Nice.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I tweeted Ono and he tweeted me this lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaoyu has her pink and her orange outfit. Nice.


Of course, you can recolour everyone's outfit. Pink is bound to be available from the start. Orange seems to be the default.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Of course, you can recolour everyone's outfit. Pink is bound to be available from the start. Orange seems to be the default.



I always liked her pink outfit from Tekken 5 better than the orange one from Tekken DR and so forth. I plan on trying a lot of different colors though lol. Plus there are those costume swaps. I'm going to have a lot of fun


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2012)

I always wondered why Asuka's outfit went black and red in DR and Xiao's went orange, but in Tekken 6 Asuka's went back to blue and Xiao's stayed orange


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I always wondered why Asuka's outfit went black and red in DR and Xiao's went orange, but in Tekken 6 Asuka's went back to blue and Xiao's stayed orange



Xiaoyu's skin is yellow based so warm colors look best on her as opposed to the cool pink. As one can see in that pic, Xiao's skin looks much tanner when contrasted with orange. Pink washes her out a bit, but never the less I like it lol. I'm not sure if that's why they kept the orange or not, but that's what I always assumed.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I always liked her pink outfit from Tekken 5 better than the orange one from Tekken DR and so forth. I plan on trying a lot of different colors though lol. Plus there are those costume swaps. I'm going to have a lot of fun


Yeah I like her pink outfit more but I still like the orange one.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 15, 2012)

That's the only redeeming quality about this game, you can customize your characters with paint.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2012)

valerian said:


> Hugo, Poison, Rolento, Elena and the Tekken roster aren't new now?



Wait wait wait, where is Elena?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2012)

Nowhere  personally i think that lunipko is just a bowl of bullshit sauce but that's just me.

She hasn't been announced


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> That's the only redeeming quality about this game, you can customize your characters with paint.


Redeeming? Everything has been great so far.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 15, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Redeeming? Everything has been great so far.



Well the GEM addition could be a problem and the character selections (pairings don't go well together, not all of them but some of them are questionable) don't make the game great.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well the GEM addition could be a problem and the character selections (pairings don't go well together, not all of them but some of them are questionable) don't make the game great.


I think the characters so far have been great and I'm willing to give GEMs a chance. In fact I'd say the GEM system has more potential for good than bad.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 16, 2012)

The gem system is the most horrendous thing they added to the game, even worse than Pandora, lots of people lost their hype because of that.

When both players don't equip any gem - the game looks MUCH more fun to play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2012)

Having Rolento and Hugo is pretty sick, I'm not a fan of Poison, but he is an interesting pick.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2012)

I still fail to see anything wrong with the Gem system except for the obvious tournament constraint.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I still fail to see anything wrong with the Gem system except for the obvious tournament constraint.


It's hardly going to effect offline tournements. All the host needs to do is leave the gems at their default setting and that's that.

Anyway I still think the Gems aren't going to be nearly as bad as people make them out to be.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I think the characters so far have been great and I'm willing to give GEMs a chance. In fact I'd say the GEM system has more potential for good than bad.



This game looks no different from SSFIV. Different characters and different backgrounds. Character Selection is horrid, same old characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> This game looks no different from SSFIV. Different characters and different backgrounds. Character Selection is horrid, same old characters.


Same old characters? SSFIV had most of the most well known Street Fighter characters so obviously a fair amount will be in both. Also Poison, Hugo, Rolento and the Tekken characters certainly aren't in SSFIV. Plus we might be getting more characters that weren't in that game in the near future.

And SSFIV was a fun game anyway. Will you make the argument that TXSF is just Tekken 6 with Street Fighter characters?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 16, 2012)

Please don't argue with the tard...


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Same old characters? SSFIV had most of the most well known Street Fighter characters so obviously a fair amount will be in both. Also Poison, Hugo, Rolento and the Tekken characters certainly aren't in SSFIV. Plus we might be getting more characters that weren't in that game in the near future.
> 
> And SSFIV was a fun game anyway. Will you make the argument that TXSF is just Tekken 6 with Street Fighter characters?



Yes from the Capcom side they should of put in new characters instead of the returning SFIV characters. Rolento's partner should not be Ibuki that's retarded.3 Capcom characters who aren't in SFIV isn't impressive. This game looks similar to SFIV in graphics and moves just you can juggle in n out and the special moves. That's what the game is. SFIV with tekken characters with juggling abilities.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yes from the Capcom side they should of put in new characters instead of the returning SFIV characters. Rolento's partner should not be Ibuki that's retarded.3 Capcom characters who aren't in SFIV isn't impressive. This game looks similar to SFIV in graphics and moves just you can juggle in n out and the special moves. That's what the game is. SFIV with tekken characters with juggling abilities.



To be fair, it is a game that is supposed to mash the two games together. I wouldn't want it to differ too greatly from SF and Tekken. It's not meant to be a game that adds or changes dynamics. It should be very similar to past SF games because that's what it is - Tekken and SF as people know it. Now is not the time to change things within the way it is played too drastically. I want to play it and have it feel like SF, SFIV is fine, while seeing some elements from Tekken or vise versa; like Tekken with SF elements.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yes from the Capcom side they should of put in new characters instead of the returning SFIV characters.


Most of their biggest names in the franchise were in SSFIV, not including them would be stupid. Lets look over the Street Fighter characters from their first appearence shall we?

*Street Fighter - Ryu, Ken and Sagat*
Ryu and Ken are in every Street Fighter game and Sagat's a pretty iconic character himself.

*Street Fighter II - Chun-Li, Cammy, M. Bison, Vega, Balrog, Guile, Dhalsim, Zangief*
Street Fighter II is the most famous Street Fighter game and these are several of the most recognisable faces from that game. Chun-Li and M. Bison especially. It was inevitable most characters in SFXT would come from SFII and SSFIV had every character from it.

*Street Fighter Alpha - Rolento*
He's the only Street Fighter Alpha character confirmed and wasn't in Street Fighter IV. A suprise addition. Cody and Guy are hinted at and are great choices for this crossover so being in SSFIV is a poor excuse not to include them.

*Street Fighter III - Ibuki, Hugo, Poison*
Ibuki is the only one of these three that was in SSFIV and one of my favourite Street Fighter III characters. Hugo is a suprise inclusion and if I'm not mistaken this is Poison's first time playable in a Street Fighter game (I count her as a SFIII character as she tagged along with Hugo).

*Street Fighter IV - Juri, Abel, Rufus*
Of course Street Fighter IV characters are going to be there, every other game in the series has someone representing it. And these three make the most sense. Juri's one of the newest and a member of Shadaloo, Abel's the closest living person to Guile and Rufus is there for a rivalry with Bob.



Nature Breeze said:


> Rolento's partner should not be Ibuki that's retarded.


Fair enough but both are great character choices so I can let it slide.



Nature Breeze said:


> 3 Capcom characters who aren't in SFIV isn't impressive.


Notice how the full character list isn't out yet? Yeah think about that. I have a feeling we might get another Street Fighter III character from outside SSFIV (Lupinko has hinted at Elena who would be a nice choice). And even if we don't *who cares*? I'm willing to bet most Tekken characters in Tekken X Street Fighter will be from Tekken 6 (in fact all the Tekken characters in SFXT so far are). Both Street Fighter IV and Tekken 6 had most of their franchise's most iconic characters and those are the ones you want to see in a crossover.



Nature Breeze said:


> This game looks similar to SFIV in graphics and moves just you can juggle in n out and the special moves. That's what the game is. SFIV with tekken characters with juggling abilities.


Uh, yeah. That's this idea. Guess what? Tekken X Street Fighter will play and look just like Tekken 6. This was made clear when both games were announced.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> To be fair, it is a game that is supposed to mash the two games together. I wouldn't want it to differ too greatly from SF and Tekken. It's not meant to be a game that adds or changes dynamics. It should be very similar to past SF games because that's what it is - Tekken and SF as people know it. Now is not the time to change things within the way it is played too drastically. I want to play it and have it feel like SF, SFIV is fine, while seeing some elements from Tekken or vise versa; like Tekken with SF elements.



The game looks too similar to SFIV, that's all I'm saying. UMVC3 is completely different from the two games. Just going by the videos.



Gaiash said:


> Most of their biggest names in the franchise were in SSFIV, not including them would be stupid. Lets look over the Street Fighter characters from their first appearence shall we?
> 
> *Street Fighter - Ryu, Ken and Sagat*
> Ryu and Ken are in every Street Fighter game and Sagat's a pretty iconic character himself.
> ...



The only "surprise" characters from capcoms side are Hugo,Rolento and Poison. We haven't seen them in years. Everybody else is been there done that. Eventually Capcom has to stop putting in Ryu and Chun-Li in every cross fighting game.

The rest of the roster are characters


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> The game looks too similar to SFIV, that's all I'm saying. UMVC3 is completely different from the two games. Just going by the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> The game looks too similar to SFIV, that's all I'm saying. UMVC3 is completely different from the two games. Just going by the videos.


UMVC3 isn't a Street Fighter game though. In fact only four of Capcom's characters are from Street Fighter. Plus if you're going to make that argument the old Marvel Vs Capcom games all used Street Fighter Alpha sprites and Morrigan always used her original Darkstalkers sprite in every crossover before MVC3 (it looked very out of place in Capcom Vs SNK 2). This looks like SFIV because that was the base for the game.



Nature Breeze said:


> The only "surprise" characters from capcoms side are Hugo,Rolento and Poison. We haven't seen them in years.


So far. There might still be a couple suprises coming up. And as I've pointed out most being from Street Fighter II is expected. In fact in X-Men Vs Street Fighter the Street Fighter side only had Street Fighter characters while Marvel Superheroes Vs Street Fighter only had two that weren't from SFII. Those were the only other Street Fighter crossovers (all of Capcom's other crossover titles were various Capcom titles) so really this is the Street Fighter crossover with the largest variety from the Street Fighter side.



Nature Breeze said:


> Everybody else is been there done that. Eventually Capcom has to stop putting in Ryu and Chun-Li in every cross fighting game.


You're joking right? Ryu and Chun-Li are the faces of Street Fighter. And this isn't just a Capcom crossover game it's a *Street Fighter* crossover game, why would you leave out the two most iconic Street Fighter characters from a *Street Fighter* game?


Your problem is that you want this to be Capcom Vs Namco.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya'll will learn to stop arguing with the mentally handicap someday....*sigh*


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> UMVC3 isn't a Street Fighter game though. In fact only four of Capcom's characters are from Street Fighter. Plus if you're going to make that argument the old Marvel Vs Capcom games all used Street Fighter Alpha sprites and Morrigan always used her original Darkstalkers sprite in every crossover before MVC3 (it looked very out of place in Capcom Vs SNK 2). This looks like SFIV because that was the base for the game.
> 
> 
> So far. There might still be a couple suprises coming up. And as I've pointed out most being from Street Fighter II is expected. In fact in X-Men Vs Street Fighter the Street Fighter side only had Street Fighter characters while Marvel Superheroes Vs Street Fighter only had two that weren't from SFII. Those were the only other Street Fighter crossovers (all of Capcom's other crossover titles were various Capcom titles) so really this is the Street Fighter crossover with the largest variety from the Street Fighter side.
> ...




Are you so sure of that? Ryu and Chun Li aren't the faces of Capcom. They aren't real people. So what did people pay 40 dollars for UMVC3? More characters?

Capcom and surprises never go together and will never happen. A Capcom surprise would be they admit that they need DLC for a game where people are still questioning the character selections (Need more).


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Are you so sure of that? Ryu and Chun Li aren't the faces of Capcom. They aren't real people. So what did people pay 40 dollars for UMVC3? More characters?
> 
> Capcom and surprises never go together and will never happen. A Capcom surprise would be they admit that they need DLC for a game where people are still questioning the character selections (Need more).



I'm not trying to argue but if you are questioning if Ryu and Chun-Li are the faces of street fighter...well, yes, they are. and yes, this is a street fighter x Tekken game not a capcom x namco game. 

If Ryu and Chun-Li weren't in this it just wouldn't be SF. I mean this is supposed to be the iconic SF with iconic Tekken; Nina, Kazuya, yoshimitsu, Xiaoyu, Hwoarang-all iconic characters. I expect the same from SF. 

At the heart, this is about the characters you love, the characters you grew up with from both sides hashing it out.

If I'm going to be picky, I would like to see others, but this is also fine.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I'm not trying to argue but if you are questioning if Ryu and Chun-Li are the faces of street fighter...well, yes, they are. and yes, this is a street fighter x Tekken game not a capcom x namco game.
> 
> If Ryu and Chun-Li weren't in this it just wouldn't be SF. I mean this is supposed to be the iconic SF with iconic Tekken; Nina, Kazuya, yoshimitsu, Xiaoyu, Hwoarang-all iconic characters. I expect the same from SF.
> 
> *At the heart, this is about the characters you love, the characters you grew up with from both sides hashing it out.*If I'm going to be picky, I would like to see others, but this is also fine.



Only see a few characters that you "grew" up with. They are the Faces right now but in the distant future.. they aren't going to be the faces of SF. You really think to expect them to keep this up 50 years from now for the future?


Can't take the game seriously when Rolento doesn't have his *real partner *instead gets lame Ibuki. Let me guess he bribed the village or else bad things will happen right?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Only see a few characters that you "grew" up with. They are the Faces right now but in the distant future.. they aren't going to be the faces of SF. You really think to expect them to keep this up 50 years from now for the future?
> 
> 
> Can't take the game seriously when Rolento doesn't have his *real partner *instead gets lame Ibuki. Let me guess he bribed the village or else bad things will happen right?



This game is not targeted toward the future. It is targeted toward the generation that literally "grew" up with it. My video game related childhood consisted of Chun-Li, N64, Sega Saturn and Xiaoyu. And FF X and under. 

Like I said, this is not the game to begin new prospects. This is about nostalgia. Of course they will add some of the new ones like Bob and Raven, but that's expected. This way it still appeals to the younger generation but really, it's for the older. 

I'll admit Rolento with Ibuki is weird but the story gave it justification and it's really not that big of a deal to have some mixed partners. 

I suppose perspective comes into it but I see this game as the one I've always thought about. Sf and tekken; the iconic fighting games of my generation. If there was no Chun-Li and Ryu, it would hardly be satisfying. Same goes for Nina, Kazuya and Xiao. Plus Jin and Yoshi, of course :33


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> This game is not targeted toward the future. It is targeted toward the generation that literally "grew" up with it. My video game related childhood consisted of Chun-Li, N64, Sega Saturn and Xiaoyu. And FF X and under.
> 
> Like I said, this is not the game to begin new prospects. This is about nostalgia. Of course they will add some of the new ones like Bob and Raven, but that's expected. This way it still appeals to the younger generation but really, it's for the older.
> 
> ...



This is the game, You can't add in the same characters in each cross over game. It get's old and the appeal fell off in the 90s. Eventually you have to stop putting in the same stuff and try something new. Nobody wants to see Ryu and Chun Li in MVC4. It's time for other series to replace SF. I don't even want to see SF in MVC4 at all (everybody except ryu and chun li).

You really think Capcom can give a good excuse to linking up fake Ibuki with Rolento? Ibuki isn't in Mad Gear. No matter what they do it won't make sense.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> This is the game, You can't add in the same characters in each cross over game. It get's old and the appeal fell off in the 90s. Eventually you have to stop putting in the same stuff and try something new. Nobody wants to see Ryu and Chun Li in MVC4. It's time for other series to replace SF. I don't even want to see SF in MVC4 at all (everybody except ryu and chun li).
> 
> You really think Capcom can give a good excuse to linking up fake Ibuki with Rolento? Ibuki isn't in Mad Gear. No matter what they do it won't make sense.



Perspective; the appeal never waned for me.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

My head hurts from his comments.

My goodness I hope he is trolling, otherwise this may be the dumbest shit Nature Breeze has ever posted.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Are you so sure of that? Ryu and Chun Li aren't the faces of Capcom.


I didn't say they were. I said they were the faces of *Street Fighter*.



Nature Breeze said:


> This is the game, You can't add in the same characters in each cross over game. It get's old and the appeal fell off in the 90s. Eventually you have to stop putting in the same stuff and try something new.


Most characters in Marvel Vs Capcom 3 were new. And there are plenty of characters in Street Fighter X Tekken that haven't been in a crossover game before. A mix of the old and new is best and that's what SFXT is giving us.



Nature Breeze said:


> Nobody wants to see Ryu and Chun Li in MVC4.


Nobody? I want them in MVC4, it wouldn't be right without them.



Nature Breeze said:


> It's time for other series to replace SF. I don't even want to see SF in MVC4 at all (everybody except ryu and chun li).


Replace? Hardly. However I would like for Capcom to bring back Darkstalkers.



Nature Breeze said:


> You really think Capcom can give a good excuse to linking up fake Ibuki with Rolento? Ibuki isn't in Mad Gear. No matter what they do it won't make sense.


I isn't really a good excuse but it's an understandable one. Rolento requires the talents of a ninja (for some reason) and Ibuki is given the job. Simples.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't say they were. I said they were the faces of *Street Fighter*.
> 
> 
> Most characters in Marvel Vs Capcom 3 were new. And there are plenty of characters in Street Fighter X Tekken that haven't been in a crossover game before. A mix of the old and new is best and that's what SFXT is giving us.
> ...



This is the first time for a Tekken crossover so of course they are new

MVC3  characters aren't "new" just completed characters when MVC3 released and they acted like they were working on the "new" characters after MVC3 released. If you really believe that you must be loyal to Capcom. Rival Schools Batsu and some random girl could replace Ryu and Chun Li. It's boring seeing those two in EVERY CAPCOM crossover game. Rolento does not require a talent of a person who isn't mad gear. He requires somebody who is in Mad Gear.. oh wait a second.. he isn't in the game instead he's in the background . Please don't try and make up excuses why Rolento and Ibuki are partners. It does not make sense at all plot wise.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Rival Schools Batsu and some random girl could replace Ryu and Chun Li. It's boring seeing those two in EVERY CAPCOM crossover game.


It's not boring at all. Plus no one is making you play as them. They're iconic characters and leaving them out would be stupid. What's next are you going to suggest they leave Mario out of the next Super Smash Bros game?



Nature Breeze said:


> Rolento does not require a talent of a person who isn't mad gear. He requires somebody who is in Mad Gear.. oh wait a second.. he isn't in the game instead he's in the background . Please don't try and make up excuses why Rolento and Ibuki are partners.


I'm not making up excuses. That's the official plot.
"Ibuki is forced to accept Rolento's mission request by her village leaders, and the two of them head for the South Pole."
Also Rolento isn't in Mad Gear any more.



Nature Breeze said:


> It does not make sense at all plot wise.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ArvVbx855o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's not boring at all. Plus no one is making you play as them. They're iconic characters and leaving them out would be stupid. What's next are you going to suggest they leave Mario out of the next Super Smash Bros game?
> 
> 
> *I'm not making up excuses. That's the official plot.
> ...



Eventually they can't put in those two in every crossover game. Where does it say that? I don't believe that. I can understand the forced part but Rolento is always mad gear. Whatchu talking about? 


Don't post MLP in a SF thread please


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Eventually they can't put in those two in every crossover game.


Well when they make a crossover with one franchise that isn't Street Fighter (Darkstalkers for example) sure but for Street Fighter crossovers they'll always be there and for Capcom crossovers they'll always represent Street Fighter. If you don't realise that you're an idiot.



Nature Breeze said:


> Where does it say that? I don't believe that. I can understand the forced part but Rolento is always mad gear. Whatchu talking about?




"A former high-ranking officer in the Mad Gear gang"
Street Fighter Rolento has always been a former member of Mad Gear, he left and leads his own army.



Nature Breeze said:


> Don't post MLP in a SF thread please


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Ya'll will learn to stop arguing with the mentally handicap someday....*sigh*



Everyone learns the hard way that it's a futile effort.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well when they make a crossover with one franchise that isn't Street Fighter (Darkstalkers for example) sure but for Street Fighter crossovers they'll always be there and for Capcom crossovers they'll always represent Street Fighter. If you don't realise that you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I said Capcom crossover games not street fighter and they don't have to put those clowns in. Never knew that about role to, is this going to carry on when hes in the next SF game?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Enough Nature Breeze BS. time for character reveals

Ling, Paul, Law, Juri, Boxer, Claw

[YOUTUBE]aknphNc6BjI[/YOUTUBE]

Dictator vs Jin 

[YOUTUBE]g7EFBSx0U0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Jin finally. 

Think I'ma run with father and son.

Edit:

Love Juri's new intro pose.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

New trailers showing Jin (and Devil Jin) Bison, Juri, Vega, Balrog, Xiaoyu, Paul and Law


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that Pacman and Megaman teased in the Vita version?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

The Pacman and Megaman rumor was true?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The Pacman and Megaman rumor was true?



Well it certainly seems so judging by the Vita info at the end of the gameplay trailer :33

Though it'd be a masterful troll if it turns out to be NA Boxart Megaman


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like Frank West in the Megaman X suit, so I think it is bad art Megaman.

Sucks that Pacman will be Vita only though, that means I won't ever get to try him.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It looks like Frank West in the Megaman X suit, so I think it is bad art Megaman.
> 
> Sucks that Pacman will be Vita only though, that means I won't ever get to try him.


I don't know, so far it seems the PS3 and Vita will be sharing exclusives. They might still be on the PS3 version. In fact they might be on all versions and are teased in the Vita version because it previews the guests.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe it's Ono dressed as Megaman


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2012)

And yet nobody will buy vita version


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't know, so far it seems the PS3 and Vita will be sharing exclusives. They might still be on the PS3 version. In fact they might be on all versions and are teased in the Vita version because it previews the guests.



If that is true, I feel actually bad for 360 only owners, and that PS3 gets 5 exclusive characters.

Oh well. 

The bad part is they will have to ban all of them in tournaments just because they aren't on both consoles.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Funny fact: Today is tuesday


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Funny fact: Today is tuesday



I don't get it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys, take a look at this.

Somebody did some frame freezes on the gameplay trailer and this is what I have found


*Spoiler*: __ 





Bison


Jin


Akuma


Ogre






Sephiroth said:


> I don't get it.





"The day Bison graced upon the Mishima Zaibatsu was Jin' most imporant day of his life.

But for him, it was tuesday"

So Capcom, is giving us Tekken 6 Jin and here I was hoping for Tekken 5 Jin or Hoodie Jin. Oh well


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> "The day Bison graced upon the Mishima Zaibatsu was Jin' most imporant day of his life.
> 
> But for him, it was tuesday"
> 
> So Capcom, is giving us Tekken 6 Jin and here I was hoping for Tekken 5 Jin or Hoodie Jin. Oh well



Ah I see, Bison really doesn't compare his family. 

Akuma was guaranteed as I said though.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow that trailer was amazing. Drama, action, it was like TNT. While I love Rise Agiainst, I felt the music was out of place for some reason lol.

I have a feeling they were saving that trailer for later because the first one gives hints to Bison and Jin and Xiao and Juri are shown without partners. As a result of the leak, however, they gave it to us early. 

The first trailer was clearly going to be a segue into revealing Jin and Bison at a later date. I'm happy we got it early though! 

Though Xiao getting beat was kind of meh for me but I guess we got to see devil Jin so I'll deal.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

After watching those vids.....


HYPE! HYPE!! How the fuck can anyone not be hyped by this roster!?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Though Xiao getting beat was kind of meh for me but I guess we got to see devil Jin so I'll deal.


Well that's what Juri does, she beats the crap out of major female characters in the game she's in.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Not just games either, the anime Juri was in, she damn near killed Chun Li and Cammy.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well that's what Juri does, she beats the crap out of major female characters in the game she's in.



True lol. I just want Xiao to fight back next time!

Are the voices different from the normal Tekken cast? I know Xiaoyu's changed to Maaya Sakamoto, but her and Jin sound different to me? It may be because I have weird headphones on right now


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

No...I agree thoughtful1, they sound different to me too.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2012)

The roster is ok not hyped up about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

So if everything Lupinko said is true so far, Lars and Alisa incoming. :33


----------



## Joker J (Jan 17, 2012)

Now i have a reason to get this game because of Vega.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2012)

Paul, Vega, Juri, Jin, M. Bison 

This is delicious :33



> So if everything Lupinko said is true so far, Lars and Alisa incoming.



I don't think Lupinko has said anything about them.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 17, 2012)

valerian said:


> Paul, Vega, Juri, Jin, M. Bison
> 
> This is delicious :33
> 
> ...



He said something about rocket boosters or something once -idk if that's a reference to Alisa or not.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

There really is no reason to not have Alisa and Lars considering they have fucking Bob in the game and Alisa and Lars were pretty much the main characters of Tekken 6 BR.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought that last trailer was confirming Jin and M. Bison but people are saying it aludes to them. Are they not officially revealed yet? 

I would think that that trailer would suffice but they do not have official art or in-game play. I mean to me that trailer revealed Jin and Bison and their partners, yet it's still not official?


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2012)

Those aliens don't stand a chance. (Pyron cameo as well)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess my Jin and Xiao prediction was correct  not that it was hard to guess or anything like that.

So Ryu and Jin are fighting each other's respective enemies...i guess it makes sense since they're both good guys


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2012)

valerian said:


> Those aliens don't stand a chance. (Pyron cameo as well)



That alien picture was random


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Paul has been on about those goddamn aliens since T5


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I thought that last trailer was confirming Jin and M. Bison but people are saying it aludes to them. Are they not officially revealed yet?
> 
> I would think that that trailer would suffice but they do not have official art or in-game play. I mean to me that trailer revealed Jin and Bison and their partners, yet it's still not official?


They are but all the wikia pages don't seem to think it counts until their profile page is added. They did the same with Hugo and Rufus and even know everyone know Bison and Jin are playable and this is without a doubt a confirmation they still refuse to update with him until the gameplay/art reveal. What's extra stupid is Wikipedia includes M. Bison due to the leak but not Jin.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess my Jin and Xiao prediction was correct  not that it was hard to guess or anything like that.
> 
> So Ryu and Jin are fighting each other's respective enemies...i guess it makes sense since they're both good guys



When said prediction comes from my mouth it surely is not hard to guess since I took it from Lupinko and Ono's old comment of "contacting Xiao to get Jin" 

I want Alisa and Lars chasing Sakura and Blanka next


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

Well i did first hear it from that, but i had assumed regardless than if Xiao was to be introduced, it would be with Jin considering that they are the only ones who actually care about each other in the entire game  Besides Wang of course but he's probably not even gonna be in the game


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 18, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I thought that last trailer was confirming Jin and M. Bison but people are saying it aludes to them. Are they not officially revealed yet?
> 
> I would think that that trailer would suffice but they do not have official art or in-game play. I mean to me that trailer revealed Jin and Bison and their partners, yet it's still not official?



You must have missed something....



			
				DestinyDestroyer said:
			
		

> Guys, take a look at this.
> 
> Somebody did some frame freezes on the gameplay trailer and this is what I have found
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Ogre? The fuck? Where is Alisa dammit?

Ah, that doesn't matter, my mains from Tekken 6 are in this game (Asuka and Lili) so I have zero complaints.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

The Akuma and Ogre hints and the fact that M. Bison and Jin have been revealed (and their gameplay trailer is next) give me the impression we're near the end of the pre-release reveals. Not the characters in general but those we learn about before the game.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 18, 2012)

updated!

^ You're right. There is only two spots left on the page - for Jin and Bison.

There is so little about Xiaoyu lol. Juri has more even though she's partnerless. But I like the title "Dancing phoenix".


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 19, 2012)

New footage



Dat Poison


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> updated!
> 
> ^ You're right. There is only two spots left on the page - for Jin and Bison.
> 
> There is so little about Xiaoyu lol. Juri has more even though she's partnerless. But I like the title "Dancing phoenix".



So that only leaves the secret characters? (Akuma, Ogre)

Shame.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So that only leaves the secret characters? (Akuma, Ogre)
> 
> Shame.


Only for the pre-release characters. I can see them leaving a few duos for us to find when we buy the game (or go online the first release day). I'm pretty sure Cody and Guy's apparence at the end of the King/Murdock Vs Hugo/Poison trailer means they'll be playable (and while both Sodom and Haggar are present in the Final Fight stage the main duo aren't) and of course they'll need their own rivals. I also think that there might be a couple more Tekken 6 characters (maybe Lars and Alisa but I'd also quite like to see Leo or/and Zafina).

It's also likely we'll get a Jack. There's a rumour that it might be Gun Jack though I think Jack-5 would be the best option.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 21, 2012)

New Tweet from Lupinko

Somebody was asking for Lars and he said he didn't have the Devil Gene, which means we are getting Regular Jin instead of Devil Jin as playable and I think this means "Yes" to Lars


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it just me who thinks that that guy is nothing but a bunch of bullshit when it comes to reveals


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is it just me who thinks that that guy is nothing but a bunch of bullshit when it comes to reveals


Hard to tell at this point. But I think his hints have a good chance of being accurate even if it is an act.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot, really appreciate it ^^


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a tweet regarding Dudley's confirmation. For those who couldn't find it, yes, Dudley is in



So, the last pairs could be like this:


SF:

Dudley/Elena

Blanka/Sakura

Cody/Guy

Akuma


Tekken:

Jack/Bryan

Christie/ (Eleonora/Zafina/Jun, but most people say it's going to be Eleonora....damn)

Lars/Alisa

Human Ogre


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope Lupinko is right. Those are some great duos listed there.

I've been looking at the characters revealed so far and seeing if I can match up some rivalries for those without confirmed rivals and it seems like all the rivals for the confirmed characters are also confirmed.

*Confirmed rivalries (those with cinematic trailers)*
Ryu/Ken Vs Kazuya/Nina
Bison/Juri Vs Jin/Xiaoyu
Hugo/Poison Vs King/Murdock
Chun-Li/Cammy Vs Asuka/Lili
Rufus/Zangief Vs Bob/Julia

Now on to the guess work;

*Rolento/Ibuki Vs Heihachi/Kuma*
When Rolento and Heihachi were revealed together it seemed likely they'd be rivals. Mainly the fact that at this point they're both villainous characters but not the main villains meaning they'd be the perfect choice for a villain rivalry. That said Bryan would be a good rival for Rolento too.

*Balrog/Vega Vs Steve/Hwoarang*
Not just for the boxer rivalry but since Steve and Hwoarang are after Shadaloo facing up against Shadaloo's boxer makes sense.

*Guile/Abel Vs Paul/Law*
I'll admit this is just based on Guile and Paul both being blonde Americans with similar hair. But in this game that would be a good enough reason for a rivalry.

*Sagat/Dhalsim Vs Raven/Yoshimitsu*
Well they're the only four left and they always seemed like rivals when they were confirmed.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 22, 2012)

This rival list is a joke. Capcom doing same bs patterns every game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm hoping Byran, Alisa, and Lars is true.


----------



## valerian (Jan 23, 2012)

Cody and Guy vs Paul and Law makes much more sense.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> This rival list is a joke. Capcom doing same bs patterns every game.


It's not a joke, it's guess work. I never said I was right. And I was only working with the confirmed characters.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

A first look at the Scramble Mode

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq5M4empiBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks like it'll be a fun mode to play.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2012)

i havent even touched heroes and heralds mode lol. I dunno bout that scramble.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 24, 2012)

An interesting video that has 25 minutes of play. It is mentioned that the game is much different than it was in development. It is much more balanced and matured:



And apparently it plays differently than SFIV, for those who were worried about that.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 26, 2012)

fucking lol.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Megaman fans get trolled...hard. 

How could they make a Megaman inspired by the one on the US covers to look even worse than the Megaman on the US covers? 

Oh...my sides hurt so bad from laughing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm amused by Bad Box Art Mega Man. He seems like he'll be a fun joke character. Pac-Man on the other hand is a disappointment. He'll just make me think "why aren't Pac-Man and Mokujin seperate characters?" But maybe his gameplay will suprise me.

But all that aside who was it that leaked that Pac-Man was riding Mokujin? It seems like any other prediction they made is most likely accurate. Lupinko also hinted toward Bad Box Art Mega Man so it seems his hints are more likely to be true too.


----------



## TSC (Jan 26, 2012)

Pac Man look like he plays like a Tron Bourne clone.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that Danger Girl in your set?


----------



## TSC (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is that Danger Girl in your set?



mine's? No, it's my own created characters I drew with them wearing in Japanese bloomers.

But J Scott Campbell's style heavily influence me greatly so I can see why you thought that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2012)

That magnificent bastard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2012)

you can bitch and whine about capcom.. but such trolling cannot be uncredited


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 26, 2012)

Achivement unlocked: Troll 'em all

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MFkGo-hsCY[/YOUTUBE]

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2012)

Corrupt a wish now realized.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh Capcom lol, people on the forums are losing their minds right now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2012)

LOLLLOLOLOLOL

Dat Pac-man and Megaman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh Capcom lol, people on the forums are losing their minds right now.


On top of everything else capcom has finally reached.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh Capcom lol, people on the forums are losing their minds right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2012)

This is trolling on an ungodly level.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

and people said Capcom is a troll was just a joke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## thoughtful1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. Megaman looks damn good to me... 

lol no. When I saw that I was like


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

The megababies were asking for this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Capcom was just using MML3 to steal ideas true story.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 26, 2012)

So much people from the OBD Battledome


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally Megaman in a fighting game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Uglify Ryu 

Uglify Chris 

Uglify Dante 

Uglify Megaman 

Who's next?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 26, 2012)

Uglify any of the Darkstalkers cast?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm warming up to Pac-Man now. I do like the idea of Pac-Man in a mech and the only disappointment concerning its Mokujin appearence is that the appeal of having Mokujin in the game is to see him copy Street Fighter moves.

Anyway thanks to this video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4aJADtZn44[/YOUTUBE]
it's clear that these two are partners. This makes it likely that the whole reason they're exclusive is that they're rivals for Kuro and Toro. That also explains why we've got goofy versions rather than their more iconic looks (though Pac-Man is in his regular character appearence) since their rivals are wacky feline clones of Ryu and Kazuya.


----------



## Jing (Jan 26, 2012)

When did this game become Capcom X Namco? 

And are 360 owners gonna get anything? This is just...I dont know what to make of this really.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, no exclusives for 360 owners.


----------



## Jing (Jan 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope, no exclusives for 360 owners.



So hows that gonna play out in future tournaments? If this game is even going to played in any, are the people gonna just have to play the PS3 version since it has pretty much all the characters at this point?


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Most likely the PS3 exclusive characters will be banned.

Luckily, I don't give a shit about tournaments.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Jing said:


> When did this game become Capcom X Namco?
> 
> And are 360 owners gonna get anything? This is just...I dont know what to make of this really.


They tried.

"We do have the exclusive characters for the Sony platform. We have Cole, the two Sony cats, Kuro and Toro. But basically for the Xbox 360, *we were in discussions with [Microsoft] for which character to put in as an exclusive, but we weren't able to decide on a character because of differences in timing and things like that*,"
"In terms of characters we wish we could have put in the game, Master Chief or Marcus Fenix from Gears of War would have been really cool, but it was just really difficult,"

The ones to blame for lack of exclusives are Microsoft.



Jing said:


> So hows that gonna play out in future tournaments? If this game is even going to played in any, are the people gonna just have to play the PS3 version since it has pretty much all the characters at this point?


I'm guessing it'll be up to the host. Some might make the "it's not fair" argument while others will say "'no characters are banned". Hopefully the more sensible latter option will be more common, banning characters is stupid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

They will be banned, console exclusive characters are always banned.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 27, 2012)

So according to the latest trailer we can basically understand that the Xbox360 version is the better version.

Well I was already planning on getting the PC version anyway, so I'm probably safe


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2012)

I was getting the 360 version anyway  i don't like the goofy extra characters, seems like it takes the fun out of the game 

Also, Gaiash, that only explains why there are no "console exclusive characters" meaning Microsoft sponsored like Gears or Halo. It should have nothing to do with icons like Pacman or Megaman.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They will be banned, console exclusive characters are always banned.


That's a stupid rule. If they're having that mindset just use the 360 copy of the game for a tournement. Having characters on the select screen but being unable to use them because some idiot doesn't think it'll be "fair" is stupid. If you're using the PS3 version these characters should be available to you.



Inuhanyou said:


> Also, Gaiash, that only explains why there are no "console exclusive characters" meaning Microsoft sponsored like Gears or Halo. It should have nothing to do with icons like Pacman or Megaman.


I'm pretty sure they're exclusives because they're rivals for Kuro and Toro.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2012)

For obvious shit, Cole, Kuro and Toro won't be on the 360 version.

But I don't understand Pacman or Megaman. 

But yeah, console-exclusive characters liek Kratos are always banned from torunaments.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> That's a stupid rule. If they're having that mindset just use the 360 copy of the game for a tournement. Having characters on the select screen but being unable to use them because some idiot doesn't think it'll be "fair" is stupid. If you're using the PS3 version these characters should be available to you.
> 
> 
> > That's true.
> > Looking at EVO, I always see them using an Xbox 360 four tournaments anyways.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> For obvious shit, Cole, Kuro and Toro won't be on the 360 version.
> 
> But I don't understand Pacman or Megaman.


Well that's why I think they're going to be Kuro and Toro's rivals. Both duos are wacky bonus characters so if you think like that the choice for Beer Belly Mega Man and Pac-Man in a mech make sense.

It does make me wonder what they'd have done if the 360 had exclusives. Apparently they tried to get Master Cheif and Marcus Fenix so maybe Megaman X might have been a 360 exclusive (Pac-Man probably would have been the same) as their rival. Or maybe Mega Man and Pac-Man would have been the same on both consoles and just had different exclusives for rivals.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

that's an awesome megaman


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> So according to the latest trailer we can basically understand that the *Xbox360 version is the better version*.
> 
> Well I was already planning on getting the PC version anyway, so I'm probably safe



Less is more in your mind no?

I want more characters. Extra characters never hurt nobody.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 27, 2012)

Jing said:


> So hows that gonna play out in future tournaments? If this game is even going to played in any, are the people gonna just have to play the PS3 version since it has pretty much all the characters at this point?



like most conslole exclusive characters im sure they will be banned


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> That's a stupid rule. If they're having that mindset just use the 360 copy of the game for a tournement. Having characters on the select screen but being unable to use them because some idiot doesn't think it'll be "fair" is stupid. If you're using the PS3 version these characters should be available to you.



then run a tourney and let them be usable.



Kaitou said:


> That's true.
> Looking at EVO, I always see them using an Xbox 360 four tournaments anyways.



evo's always been on ps.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> then run a tourney and let them be usable.


If I had the ability to I would.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 27, 2012)

People says Christie, Eleonora (damn you), Cody, Guy, Akuma and Ogre are DLC

It can't be true


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

I think they are unlocks personally like Gil for 3SO. Just $8 for Cody, Guy, Christie, and Elena? Highly highly doubt it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 27, 2012)

I said Leo, not Elena 

I hope it's a trolling attempt


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I said Leo, not Elena
> 
> I hope it's a trolling attempt



I know, I was wishing. Ugh...Leo and no Alisa or Lars? Wow.

But $8 bucks for four characters? If this was real I would have no problems with this actually. They must be running low on time to add them if they are DLC.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lars and Alisa are probably on-disc. What's the point if you don't have the main characters from T6?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know, I was wishing. Ugh...Leo and no Alisa or Lars? Wow.
> 
> But $8 bucks for four characters? If this was real I would have no problems with this actually. They must be running low on time to add them if they are DLC.



They are probably already on the disc, the so called DLC.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I said Leo, not Elena
> 
> I hope it's a trolling attempt


Sounds like trolling. Everything is pointing at Lupinko's leaks being true and with that in mind Elena is also likely to be playable (in fact that site includes the characters Lupinko leaked). I can easily see Elena and Christie being rivals but I don't see any reason for either Christie or Leo to be rivals with Cody and Guy.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoever is making the Capcom fighting games need to retire and stop bringing bullshit everytime. Bring back the guy who made Alpha 3. I already see it now playing this game picking the same stage for obvious reasons every oppurtunity i get.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Less is more in your mind no?
> 
> I want more characters. Extra characters never hurt nobody.



Stupid shit characters are less in my mind, yes.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 27, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> fucking lol.


ha awesome ,the trolling is epic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

$8 for four characters? No way.

This is Capcom we are talking about here.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 27, 2012)

Megaman troll is so freaking hilarious. I can't believe Capcom actually did it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

They said it was Inafune's idea.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]E2ad2-Mlcis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Stupid shit characters are less in my mind, yes.


Whatever helps you sleep at night bro.

Wonder why Pac Man and Box Art Megaman are exclusives for PS3 though.


Sephiroth said:


> $8 for four characters? No way.
> 
> This is Capcom we are talking about here.



Which is why I think these characters are already in the game and these are just unlocks if you are too lazy to unlock them in game.

Shit...Jill and Shuma cost me more than that and those are only two characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

So where is Ingrid? :v


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Go play Alpha 3 on PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Go play Alpha 3 on PSP.



That's a good idea, but only for Karin and noone else. :x


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

I figured Karin wouldn't be in it if Sakura wouldn't. I gave up on that.

Time to wreck some shit with my mains from Tekken, Asuka and Lili!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> If I had the ability to I would.



anyone can do a tournament.


----------



## shinjojin (Jan 28, 2012)

So in this reveal, we get Pac-man and Capcom's giant middle finger I see. Bravo Capcom, bravo........(fuckers). -_-


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2012)

shinjojin said:


> So in this reveal, we get Pac-man and Capcom's giant middle finger I see. Bravo Capcom, bravo........(fuckers). -_-



People who hate Capcom have short term memory loss. Until two years ago there were three Mega Man games a year that no one bought. They like the series but it sales as poorly as Ghosts and Goblins.

I'll get hyped if Rose is in the game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 29, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> People who hate Capcom have short term memory loss. Until two years ago there were three Mega Man games a year that no one bought. They like the series but it sales as poorly as Ghosts and Goblins.
> 
> I'll get hyped if Rose is in the game.



Megaman 9 and Megaman 10, what else? 

And I wouldn't say no one though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I figured Karin wouldn't be in it if Sakura wouldn't. I gave up on that.
> 
> Time to wreck some shit with my mains from Tekken, Asuka and Lili!



Dat Lili.

Man, we always use the same chars, bra. Seriously.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit that would make an awesome wallpaper


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Dat Lili.
> 
> Man, we always use the same chars, bra. Seriously.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Megaman 9 and Megaman 10, what else?
> 
> And I wouldn't say no one though.



Those shitty Starforce games, the ZX series before it fell into oblivion and re-releases all the damn time, the latest being Zero. Mega Man stopped because no one wanted to play those lame-ass games or the same 10 games over and over


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, Nintendo already fills that niche.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Those shitty Starforce games, the ZX series before it fell into oblivion and re-releases all the damn time, the latest being Zero. Mega Man stopped because no one wanted to play those lame-ass games or the same 10 games over and over



I think Capcom needs to learn moderation with Megaman releases though. New MM series don't need like 5 or 6 different entries in two years. But I guess its either over release or put on hiatus when it comes to Megaman for Capcom.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think Capcom needs to learn moderation with Megaman releases though. New MM series don't need like 5 or 6 different entries in two years. But I guess its either over release or put on hiatus when it comes to Megaman for Capcom.



They were doing pretty well until ZX and Starforce, both series sold terribly. It's only been on a "hiatus" for about a year and a half and it still gets titles released or put into development. People have just gotten used to there beign at least one or two Mega Man games a year. 



Hangat?r said:


> Yeah, Nintendo already fills that niche.


They at least add new mechanics and pace themselves properly.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Great minds think alike.



You said it. 



mystictrunks said:


> Those shitty Starforce games, the ZX series before it fell into oblivion and re-releases all the damn time, the latest being Zero. Mega Man stopped because no one wanted to play those lame-ass games or the same 10 games over and over



Oh yeah, those games were just lame as hell.
Hell, I didn't feel the whole Megaman NT Warriors GBA games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

It's called Battle Network.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

While the Anime/Manga was enjoyable, the games were lame as hell.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I never got to play BN and I never will cause I don't have time to play all those damn entries. Starforce however is a fun fucking game. My favorite MM series besides X.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never got to play BN and I never will cause I don't have time to play all those damn entries. Starforce however is a fun fucking game. My favorite MM series besides X.



Battle Network is like Star Force but way better.

@Kaitou

You have it backwards.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Really?

Well, last time I read the manga and watched the anime was when I was around 15, so my taste of enjoyable could've been different back then. But I can tell you now that I never enjoyed playing the BN games.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Alisa and Lei Wulong were leaked?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2012)

If this is true her partner is most likely going to be Lars (though Jack might work). It also means that the red herrings from the Juri/Vega/Balrog/Xiaoyu/Paul/Law teasers weren't all deconfirmed.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Does that mean Zafina got in?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Does that mean Zafina got in?


It's possible.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Zafina looks like she's drunk when she fights. Idk, her style just creeps me out but it would be interesting to see how they would implement it in the game.


----------



## valerian (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, there's no one that fits that description more than Lei on both sides. 

Also someone said to Lupinko if he was finished leaking the roster and he said no, so we're still getiing characters.

So Lei is either teamed up with Bryan and Jack is with Alisa, or Lei and Alisa are getting partners we still don't know about. 

Alisa's partner is obviously Lars.

Lei's partner could either be Bruce, Feng, Wang or Jun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Alisa, yay. :33


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 1, 2012)

valerian said:


> Lei's partner could either be Bruce, Feng, Wang or Jun.



That is exactly what I thought, except I said Bryan instead of Feng


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2012)

Some new gameplay footage. Vega (Claw) looking pretty sweet.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 2, 2012)

Vega gonna be beast!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Super SFxT in the next 9 months.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Looking forward to Super SFxT in the next 9 months.



lol good joke you have to be under 15 to think thats funny


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2012)

I really don't see another version happening with all the stuff they've added in this game.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 2, 2012)

More characters and balance the game out. MVC3 already had another version coming. Posted a list of DLC characters Japan wanted. It means even though you have over 40 characters the game is still not sastifying. Same thing with this game people are going to say where is "xx" character. I mean you have a character in the background when he could of been in the game. Capcom has been on the same ol bs. A new version has already been made with characters that were completed in this version but they put it in the next game. This is Crapcom.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> lol good joke you have to be under 15 to think thats funny



It's the truth tho.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2012)

The game already has a large roster (38 characters so far) and thats not including the guests, and we've gotten hints of even more characters like:

Bryan
Jack
Leo
Christie
Ogre
Lei
Alisa
Dudley
Elena
Cody
Guy
Akuma
Blanka
Blanka's partner

Plus they can easily add in balance patches for free and have characters as DLC.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2012)

Live stream:


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe Ono said there would not be anything like a super version. But this is Ono, so let's take that with a gigantic grain of salt. :ho


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 2, 2012)

Joker J said:


> It's the truth tho.



what? what capcom has been doing this to every fighting game series since street fighter 2 and now people are making jokes because they did it to mvc3? i mean you really have to be young to think thats funny because capcom has been doing it for over 20 years


----------



## Joker J (Feb 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> what? what capcom has been doing this to every fighting game series since street fighter 2 and now people are making jokes because they did it to mvc3? i mean you really have to be young to think thats funny because capcom has been doing it for over 20 years



 You seriously think they're are making jokes just because of MVC3? You don't have to be young to think it's funny? The whole FGC made jokes about it even pros.



valerian said:


> Live stream:



Thx for the link!


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2012)

Vega is looking much better here than in SFIV.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I believe Ono said there would not be anything like a super version. But this is Ono, so let's take that with a gigantic grain of salt. :ho



There may be some licensing issues preventing a super release for this game though. Its been speculated that the reason UMvC3 came so early due to licensing, that they had to get it out at such and such time or something. I dunno.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

There will be a gem addition with every gem and DLC character I'm guessing.

That would help tournies at least.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 3, 2012)

"To Taiwan SF&TK fans I and Harada as TEKKEN producer will be to TAIPEIGameShow in 4th Feb 1:30pm at SCE booth! Plz coming to SCE booth! ;D: -ono tweet

Is that a place where characters would be announced, even though it's not really the middle of February? Or is it not the place for that. I'll admit I've never heard if this event even though many people have.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 3, 2012)

Capcom already said that if a "super" version will happen it will be released as DLC.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 3, 2012)

I find the dlc for this kinda funny.

If it is real, how many people would pay for Ogre/Akuma because they were too lazy/bad at the game to unlock them otherwise?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> There may be some licensing issues preventing a super release for this game though. Its been speculated that the reason UMvC3 came so early due to licensing, that they had to get it out at such and such time or something. I dunno.


Exactly. My guess is it was part of an agreement between Capcom and Namco since Namco are also making a game. UMVC3 means more money for Marvel and Capcom while an updated version for SFXT might clash with the release of Tekken X Street Fighter taking potential sales away from Namco.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 3, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Capcom already said that if a "super" version will happen it will be released as DLC.



Yeah DLC on a disc for 40 dollars.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 4, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Capcom already said that if a "super" version will happen it will be released as DLC.



capcom lies a whole.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2012)

M. Bison, Akuma, Jin and Ogre.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ So is this finally official or are we still going to have to wait for Jin and Bison's bio to go up on the site? I want to know Jin's story and why Juri is with Bison. Patience is a virtue


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I guess so, they're just not on the official site.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> ^ So is this finally official or are we still going to have to wait for Jin and Bison's bio to go up on the site? I want to know Jin's story and why Juri is with Bison. Patience is a virtue


Well I know why Juri is with Bison, she's a high ranking member of Shadaloo. One that hates Bison but part of Shadaloo none the less.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Akuma confirmed 

And he has MISOGI!!! Fucky Yeah

Also can we expect these two characters to be able to transform ala Oni/True Ogre


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well I know why Juri is with Bison, she's a high ranking member of Shadaloo. One that hates Bison but part of Shadaloo none the less.



True, but I want the details of everything. I guess what I really want is the game itself at this point lol. March is so close, yet so far


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> True, but I want the details of everything. I guess what I really want is the game itself at this point lol. March is so close, yet so far


I know what you mean. I want to see Jin gameplay, now that his outfit's been revealed (shame it isn't the Tekken 4/Namco X Capcom hoodie though) that and the backstory of his partnership with Xiaoyu are all that needs to be revealed about him.

Anyway Akuma and Ogre look great. Really even without the remaining characters left to reveal this is a perfect selection of characters from both franchises.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 4, 2012)

>Perfect Selection

What are you smoking? ...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> >Perfect Selection
> 
> What are you smoking? ...


Oh there are plenty of characters from both that I would love to have but for their first crossover this is better than most. I mean think back to the original X-Men Vs Street Fighter it was mostly reused sprites from Street Fighter Alpha and X-Men Children of the Atom with only nine characters on each side and only one Street Fighter character that wasn't in Street Fighter II. This game has characters from various points in both Street Fighter and Tekken history including the most iconic characters.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 4, 2012)

Im still glad Vega is one of the best characters in this game.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2012)

Best of the newly announced characters, it doesn't exactly mean he'll be the best in the game but he does certainly look much better than he was in SFIV.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 4, 2012)

I never said he was the best. I said he's one of the best. Vega is mostly based on pokes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope they make Vega very strong in the game. I highly enjoyed playing C/A-Vega back in CvS2. The lack of a solid anti-air option really killed it for me when SF4 Vega first came out.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah its like Capcom doesn't like Vega or something.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah its like Capcom doesn't like Vega or something.



They really loved him in ST and unintentionally loved him in CvS2.


----------



## valerian (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9pZ8SRwBZe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 9, 2012)

where is jin and xiao's intro


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh Capcom you silly bastards.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rufus and Zangief 100% swag


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I want Jin and Bison revealed. Those are the stories I care about since I already know these from the website. New reveals are coming soon. That's all Ono has said. Whatever that means...Next week perhaps.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2012)

Yoshimitsu, Raven and Rolento..


The Ultimate Trio in this game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh Guile and Abel.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 12, 2012)

Vega... and i don't care, anybody as long as i have Vega.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is Megaman.exe Mega Man Volnutt or Megaman Star Force?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2012)

A question for the PS3 users: does anyone know if it's possible to buy a DLC from the US store and then make it work with a European game?

I know it doesn't work for some games, but I'm not sure if it's true to all of them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

DLC is by region.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2012)

That sandwich looks good only if there's mayo and mustard .


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> A question for the PS3 users: does anyone know if it's possible to buy a DLC from the US store and then make it work with a European game?
> 
> I know it doesn't work for some games, but I'm not sure if it's true to all of them.


Not that I'm aware. Any DLC in the US should be available here in the UK too anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

*Shudders*

Good joke. Oh wait, Capcom actually did that. 

The two dumbass cats, Pacman and fat Mega Man are all wasted slots.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Shudders*
> 
> Good joke. Oh wait, Capcom actually did that.
> 
> The two dumbass cats, Pacman and fat Mega Man are all wasted slots.


They're not wasted slots, they're going to be fun characters to play as and are like a call back to Gon in Tekken 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> They're not wasted slots, they're going to be fun characters to play as and are like a call back to Gon in Tekken 3.



All four of them are necessary huh? I seem to remember just one Gon in Tekken 3 and it's not like he was a fan favorite by players, so he wasn't exactly missed.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> All four of them are necessary huh? I seem to remember just one Gon in Tekken 3 and it's not like he was a fan favorite by players, so he wasn't exactly missed.


This game has duos and rivalries. Mega Man/Pac-Man and Kuro/Toro are probably rivals in this game. And I never said necessary, if you don't want them the 360 version will do just fine. They're a nice bonus and I stand by what I said, they look fun to play as.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 13, 2012)

Seth Killian don't even know why the two cats are in there lol.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2012)

Sodom would be a great addition to this game

Oh wait he's in the background in one of the stages ...


----------



## valerian (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Shudders*
> 
> Good joke. Oh wait, Capcom actually did that.
> 
> The two dumbass cats, Pacman and fat Mega Man are all wasted slots.



Pac-man looks awesome but the rest are awful.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> This game has duos and rivalries. Mega Man/Pac-Man and Kuro/Toro are probably rivals in this game. And I never said necessary, if you don't want them the 360 version will do just fine. They're a nice bonus and I stand by what I said, they look fun to play as.



Yeah this is one of those times I wish I had a 360 over the PS3. Oh well, I look forward to bodying these gimmick characters and the simple jack players who use them.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 13, 2012)

The two cats might actually be top tier because of their height. It will be very annoying trying to attack those small characters, they actually have a great advantage because of their hitbox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

They'll be banned because they're console exclusives, so they can't be on any true tier list because of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2012)

so who's cole's rival/partner


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

blanka obviously


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah this is one of those times I wish I had a 360 over the PS3. Oh well, I look forward to bodying these gimmick characters and the simple jack players who use them.


At least try them out before making final judgements. Nothing wrong with having goofy characters. This game has fast fat guys, a bear who farts as an attack, a stage with dinosaurs in the background and some funny reasons for team ups. They fit in just fine.



Violent-nin said:


> They'll be banned because they're console exclusives, so they can't be on any true tier list because of that.


Banned in fan tournements. Online, regular battles, online tournements, better fan tournements and conventions that let you just play the game however will let you use whoever you want.



Khris said:


> so who's cole's rival/partner


My theory is that to represent the karma element of Infamous you pick between Ryu and Kazama and it effects Cole's motivation for getting Pandora and what he does when he gets to it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2012)

The hell are fan tournaments?


----------



## Joker J (Feb 13, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The hell are fan tournaments?



^ same.....


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The hell are fan tournaments?



A secret underground tournament


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> At least try them out before making final judgements. Nothing wrong with having goofy characters. This game has fast fat guys, a bear who farts as an attack, a stage with dinosaurs in the background and some funny reasons for team ups. They fit in just fine.
> 
> 
> Banned in fan tournements. Online, regular battles, online tournements, better fan tournements and conventions that let you just play the game however will let you use whoever you want.



Sure I'll give them a shot, but my instincts are telling me how things will end up for them and my instincts never lead me astray. 

You mean actual competitive tournaments they'll be banned. Online tournaments aren't exactly a viable proof that you're good in general. The rest you listed aren't exactly anything for someone who's competitive and want's to play on a high level.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 14, 2012)

360 users bitter they don't get anything.


----------



## valerian (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ueTm3SuvFHg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nsBF-2Y8xFg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2glLJ_5zjN0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eVHoMZQGWeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 14, 2012)

O_O Jin has a fricken dark hole projectile?! I approve.

Combo into Pandora mode. It finally makes sense.

Dashing mid juggle reminds me of Mortal Kombat.

i'm looking forward to the game. crazy how i str8 up said fuck this game like a month ago. But i'm seeing how its all fitting together. 

I'm more excited about canceling special moves into tag and setting up crazy mix ups and unblockables if possible.

There are footsies, zoning is more like zoning without focus attacks in the game, links and frametraps, no fadc reversals. The launcher series is unsafe on block so actual combos are still a factor. 

Gems say fuck a smooth tournament i guess but i dont go to them anyways (tho i'll be at Final Round). And with friends and random online, it does add another dynamic to things.

Tekken cast totally makes it new too. I say get it peoples. BUILD METER THEN GUN FOR UNBLOCKABLES. lehgo.


----------



## valerian (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bkpoIWXkVDs[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently these are the final reveals but Ono says it isn't over so I'm expecting the other characters to be dlc.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best. Valentines.gift.ever.

That necklace is nice too but this has to be the gift of the day.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2012)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]bkpoIWXkVDs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Apparently these are the final reveals but Ono says it isn't over so I'm expecting the other characters to be dlc.


No it probably just means the remaining characters are either unlockable or they just want their reveal to be when we buy the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Dam, that Akuma super.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Akuma doing the Misogi like a boss.

I'm sold.

Now, I only want to hear the T.T.T. remix Capcom did for this game


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2012)

Since Akuma and Ogre have their own story modes it looks like you might be able to play through story mode with partnerless characters. This'll mean Cole might have a story mode too.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Somebody asked a few questions about the rumored characters in the game and Sven responded with: 

"They probably won't be answered before launch. All will become clear in time (launch time). "

That's encouraging. If Sven is telling the truth, then there are three possibilites:

1.  Characters are unlockable/buyable in the game's store.

2.  They're all day 1 DLC

3.  Capcom will make an announcement about the remaining characters on launch day


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

or they're all paid DLC and you gotta buy em


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2012)

god it sucks being an xbox owner

I still want to play as kratos in mortal kombat


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

It doesn't suck being an Xbox owner, it sucks being a one console owner 

Buy a PS3 and you will have choices, two infact


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2012)

I've always planned on  it, but since we're moving on to new consoles, maybe it's too late.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

Well that won't be for atleast a year or two  wii u is coming out this year sure, but we don't even have a proper release date yet


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93or_lEsWo4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 18, 2012)

^ omg that is one of the scariest things I have ever seen...


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems legit to me.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 19, 2012)

Doctor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93or_lEsWo4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Day one purchase...I mean look at those...graphics.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have pre ordered this game


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 19, 2012)

Doctor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93or_lEsWo4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AstronotApollo (Feb 21, 2012)

I would love to play this shit


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't see Devil's laser animater with this next gen graphic


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2012)

WTF is this... Probably we will have a Super SF vs Tekken for PS3 and XBOX as well... Geez Capcom


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2012)

I call bullcrap for several reasons.

*First* it's been stated that the PS3 and Vita versions will share all DLC etc so the Vita will basically be the PS3 version but portable.
*Second* why would they reveal that many characters at once with no screenshots or artwork only to say "you can't play as them until the Vita version is out"?
*Third* Capcom have stated we have seen the full roster yet. If these characters are going to be in the game why save them for this vita release when they're all Street Fighter and Tekken characters rather than guests?
*Fourth* Alisa and Lei were hinted at via mention of chainsaws and drunk fighting, which was about the game in general meaning they're not going to be Vita exclusive and probably aren't DLC either.
*Fifth* it's a bit too much of a coincidence that the characters included are all characters we've seen hinted at already, mostly by Lupinko. Not to mention that Leo is missing.
*Sixth* they've already stated there is no Super version and any updates will be DLC. So at most these characters will be late DLC.
*Finally* there's no mention of this on any official source leading me to believe this is an apparent "leak" which is an odd thing to leak and most likely fake.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 21, 2012)

> The PlayStation Vita version of Street Fighter X Tekken won't make it out alongside the PS3 and Xbox 360 version on March 8. Capcom said today that Vita owners will have to wait until Fall.
> 
> But Vita owners can look forward to some big bonuses. The Vita version will have twelve additional characters. The Street Fighter cast will be updated with Elena, Guy, Cody, Sakura, Dudley and Blanka. The Tekken side will be updated with Alisa, Christie, Jack, Bryan, Lars and Lei.


dont worry im sure they will end up being console dlc


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2012)

Turns out an official source has confirmed this. But I have a feeling they'll be a DLC code that comes with the Vita version that most likely will allow the PS3 version access to them as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Still no Karin, not buying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2012)

console characters like that will be DLC 

it won't be ps3 only though thankfully.I'm getting the 360 version


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Still no Karin, not buying.


Well considering Asuka and Lili's rivals are Chun-Li and Cammy and Ono's love for Blanka I understand picking Blanka over Karin. Maybe she'll be in Tekken X Street Fighter.

And speaking of rivalries...
*Elena/Dudley Vs Christie/Lei*
Elena and Christie would make good rivals. Both have a Capoeira fighting style and in Tekken 6 you could dress Christie as Elena.
*Sakura/Blanka Vs Alisa/Lars*
Sakura having a teen girl for a rival makes sense and with Xiaoyu not being an option (since she and Jin already have rivals) Alisa makes perfect sense.
*Cody/Guy Vs Bryan/Jack*
Well they're the only two left but I can see Cody and Bryan being the main focus of the rivalry.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2012)

Guess this kills any chance of Alex and Lee being DLC.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

So....Sean?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2012)

Hajime no Steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 22, 2012)

cool as hell. very technical he seems. I love the peekaboo stance.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3EJ2hvM7Gp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm definitely playing Steve. I just really hope the Vita characters aren't paid DLC for homeconsoles, cause as much as I love Dudley, fuck paying an additional 24 dollars for characters that should already be in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0Lq1shF8k_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm definitely playing Steve. I just really hope the Vita characters aren't paid DLC for homeconsoles, cause as much as I love Dudley, fuck paying an additional 24 dollars for characters that should already be in the game.


I'm sure the DLC characters will cost less than a Playstation Network card.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2012)

Rumor mill says $7,99 for 4 characters. 6 characters on each side. 3 packs.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Rumor mill says $7,99 for 4 characters. 6 characters on each side. 3 packs.


But they are rumours none the less. Plus there's also the chance of an all 12 characters pack that'll cost less than buying all three. So even if this rumour were accurate that pack should do the trick.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2012)

The pack will still likely be around 20 bucks. And fighting game rumour mills are suprisingly accurate.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I'm not an expert in dollar/pound exchange rates but I imagine it'll cost less than ?20 over here and Playstation Network cards are for the most part ?20.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2012)

Heh, companies like to dick consumers over when it comes to currency exchanges and just change the currency sign with whatevers applicable. 

Plus they won't bring out all the characters in one go, they'll spread it out over a couple of months, and then probably 2 months after that they'll release the combined pack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone watching that show produced by Capcom with Team SF vs Team Tekken? It's hilarious. Look at how salty the first guy that got eliminated was...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd be pretty fucken pissed too if my boy toss me under the bus like that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 27, 2012)

So Capcom is now fucking over their customers. 

Basically extra characters al already done but we have to pay extra for DLC


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

They've been doing that for years. You can't expect a game worth 60 dollars from them. That day will never come.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Capcom is now fucking over their customers.
> 
> Basically extra characters al already done but we have to pay extra for DLC


They were most likely planned as DLC and are just being saved since they can be used to hype up the Vita release.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Is this a capcom bot or something? All he does is defend Shitcom.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2012)

Tears, shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

Upset Weeaboo


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Is this a capcom bot or something? All he does is defend Shitcom.


Who me? What just because I'm actually excited about this game and don't have a problem with marketing choices I'm a bot from Capcom? What would Capcom have to gain from me?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 27, 2012)

Best reality show ever


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 29, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Capcom is now fucking over their customers.
> 
> Basically extra characters al already done but we have to pay extra for DLC



simple solution, dont buy the game.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Every time I'm on a thread about this game all I see is "Capcom fucks their customers" lol. Then everyone blames Ono and all I can think is that this is a corporation; he is not the only one who makes decisions. They have a marketing comity and directors and a bunch of people who work together to make things happen.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I congratulate Capcom for overlooking sexual harassment on Cross Assault.

BRAVO. KUDOS, KAPKOM.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

That whole situation made me want to punch Aris someone in the face.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey man, don't get mad! It's part of the fighting community, so that makes it okay!

[/sarcasm]


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 29, 2012)

Wait what happenned with aris?


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Wait what happenned with aris?



He defended sexual harassment in the fighting game community as being _part_ of the community and said it would be, and I quote, "unethical" to try and remove it or change it. Told people that if they don't like it, then they simply shouldn't play - compared it to onions on a hamburger. "If you don't want onions, just get it without onions." Again, a quote.

This was after he sexually harassed a female player during Cross Assault to the point that - because she was legally not allowed to just leave due to her contract and Capcom stood on the sidelines and refused to intervene despite her voicing discomfort and being visibly distraught - she forfeited her match (she simply held forward on the controller to walk into her opponent until she was beaten) just to get to try and get off the show.

When Capcom finally commented on the issue, all they said is the typical disclaimer that "opinions and comments of the contestants are not shared by Capcom."


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 29, 2012)

yea i was wondering why they picked aris, he says some foul shit all the time


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

I've not been watching this thing (mainly because the recording won't load and I wanted to check what some of the end quotes were) , who is this Aris person?


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Basically a toxic man-child.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

^ truth. 

and I'm typing stuff because that's all I had to say but it cant be less than 10 characters in order to be posted.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Basically a toxic man-child.


See answers like this don't really help me. I ask because I'm genuinly curious and answers like this just translate to "I don't like him" which I already knew. What I'm aware is that he apparently sexually harrassed someone and doesn't regret it but I mean other than the sexual harrassment who is this guy.

I ask because I remember seeing a link to an audition to this event by a guy wearing a doctor's mask making several sexist comments about girl gamers and I was wondering if it was this guy.

Also I don't really like the term man-child.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

"Who is Aris?" ...he's a top SoulCalibur/Tekken player. Won the Soul Calibur 2 world championship a few years back. He also has no filter and will say outrageous shit ALL THE TIME. I'm sure he doesn't mean most of what he says and the FGC is pretty used to his antics, but people who don't know him wouldn't see it that way.

And whoever didn't know Aris was going to cause a worldwide incident as soon as he was chosen for the show can only blame themselves for what happened.

I mean, shit...it's Aris.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Who is Aris?" ...he's a top SoulCalibur/Tekken player. Won the Soul Calibur 2 world championship a few years back. He also has no filter and will say outrageous shit ALL THE TIME. I'm sure he doesn't mean most of what he says and the FGC is pretty used to his antics, but people who don't know him wouldn't see it that way.
> 
> And whoever didn't know Aris was going to cause a worldwide incident as soon as he was chosen for the show can only blame themselves for what happened.
> 
> I mean, shit...it's Aris.


Ok that helps. And it looks like it's not the guy I was thinking of (since he's more of a Street Fighter fan).


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Who is Aris?" ...he's a top SoulCalibur/Tekken player. Won the Soul Calibur 2 world championship a few years back. He also has no filter and will say outrageous shit ALL THE TIME. I'm sure he doesn't mean most of what he says and the FGC is pretty used to his antics, but people who don't know him wouldn't see it that way.
> 
> And whoever didn't know Aris was going to cause a worldwide incident as soon as he was chosen for the show can only blame themselves for what happened.
> 
> I mean, shit...it's Aris.



They really shouldn't have picked him lol. That doesn't excuse what happened. If people ignore these things, well, they keep happening. Whether this is how he acts or not, he shouldn't be appeased just because that's the way he is.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

He wasn't appeased because "that's how he is." He was appeased because Capcom is lazy and because he claimed that this is how the entirety of the Fighting Game Community is. Apparently, _we're_ the wrong ones for _not_ approving of his behavior.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> He wasn't appeased because "that's how he is." He was appeased because Capcom is lazy and because he claimed that this is how the entirety of the Fighting Game Community is. Apparently, _we're_ the wrong ones for _not_ approving of his behavior.



A lot of people are saying "let it go because that's the way he is" and I'm like Hitler was the way he was, doesn't mean we should have let him do his thing. Which we did and look what happened there...

I did not just compare Aris to Hitler, I swear


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Comparing Aris to Hitler sounds reasonable.

After all, I made the comparison... "If raping babies was the norm for the fighting game community, does that mean we should excuse them for raping babies?" Because that's what Aris is telling everyone to do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2012)

A quick question, but to anyone that has ordered the game from the Capcom store, have you gotten notification that the game is being sent already?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

So what exactly did he say or do? I still feel pretty out of the loop here. I mean sexual harrassment could mean anything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

I just remember when they picked Aris, even he said "Why the hell did Capcom pick me!?"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> So what exactly did he say or do? I still feel pretty out of the loop here. I mean sexual harrassment could mean anything.



Basically, the show went like this...

Team Street Fighter was professional and the dudes actually tried to learn the game.

Team Tekken (led by Aris) was just a bunch of people talking shit at each other and acting like internet trolls. Aris would do something like take the webcam and zoom in on Miranda's legs, etc etc. 

I just remember she would laugh it off and she told someone to mind their own business when they asked why nothing was done about the sexual harassment. By that indication, people probably thought she was cool with it. 

But yeah, who knows. That's just what happened on camera. No one knows what happened off camera.

Aris is the kind of dude that's not serious at all, so if you took him aside and told him straightout to knock it the fuck off, he would. Not sure that happened, either.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> So what exactly did he say or do? I still feel pretty out of the loop here. I mean sexual harrassment could mean anything.



Here's a video of it:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm just sad that no one spoke up for Ricky Ortiz when Aris was sexually harassing him.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm just sad that no one spoke up for Ricky Ortiz when Aris was sexually harassing him.



And let's not forget Kayo Police


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, Aris is so "not serious" that he defended his actions off-camera saying that it was unethical to tell him to _not_ sexually harass people because that's the way the community is. 



Featured is a snapshot of tweets from the "victim" - Super_Yan - expressing apologies to her mother who was watching the stream, saying she doesn't know what to do and she can't leave because of contract, emphasizing that Capcom knows and does nothing, and pleading for a friend to respond to her private messages because she was emotionally distraught:



Most of her comments had to be deleted afterwards.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm guessing those weren't publicized as much? I've never heard anything on them. I'm assuming these were homophobic forms of harassment? What is with this community and harassment, man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, Aris is so "not serious" that he defended his actions off-camera saying that it was unethical to tell him to _not_ sexually harass people because that's the way the community is.



I don't know what that has to do with not being serious. Obviously he has a right to defend himself, no matter how poorly he does it. 

Meanwhile...Dr Sub Zero is releasing naked pictures of ex-GF with every win he gets on the show.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Because if he was so "not serious" after he numerous publications, an emotionally distraught individual who pleaded to him and the officials off-camera, he decided to only go and make it worse by saying it's the norm and she should grow a pair of balls.  He turned it into _more_ publicity for him.

That's the kind of guy he is. And that's why the fighting game community is a crock of shit.

It's like a p*d*p**** saying, "It's not wrong to rape children, you just don't understand the p*d*p**** community. This is normal. Accept it."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

The Fighting Game community has been a crock of shit for years and I've accepted that. 

Aris' response to what he originally said, fwiw...



> I understand that I said some controversial statements on the Cross Assault show, and a lot of people are deeply offended with what was said. When I made these statements, I was very heated as I felt that the culture of a scene I have been a part of for over 15 years was being threatened. I unfortunately used extreme examples in the heat of the moment and feel that my statements don’t actually communicate how I feel. This is similar to what people say when they get into an argument with their girlfriend, and they say things that they deeply regret. I sincerely apologise if I have offended anyone. My statements do not reflect those of Capcom or myself. The last thing I want to do is get them in trouble for giving me and the fighting game community the opportunity to have an amazing show like this. What I was trying to communicate is that mild hostility has always been a defining characteristic of the fighting game scene. Back when arcades were more prevalent, people didn’t like newcomers, and players needed to fight and pay their dues to get respect. The debate I was in was with a person who supported professional leagues, who have intent to censor the community to make it more accessible. I think the sink or swim mentality is something that defined our culture, and if that succeeds it removes something which has been important to help create some of the best fighting game players of our time. I was unfortunately unable to make this point clearly. Again, I am deeply sorry for offending anyone. This was a combination of the people taking things out of context and my own inability in the heat of the moment to defend myself and the community I have loved for over 15 years.
> 
> Aris


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok now that I'm a little more informed I can express my thoughts.

I certainly understand his argument. It's clear that the entire intent behind these comments was light hearted banter (that wasn't the result but I'll get to that later) much like Leigh Francis does with the women that appear on his shows (especially Holly Willoughby on Celebrity Juice) and it did seem like she was amused by it at first.

However the difference here being that Leigh Francis is playing a character (I know other hosts flirt with their regular contestants too but his are the most forward) while these are people entering a tournement (or something, not all that familiar with Cross The Line) and not people who behind the scenes know "it's just an act for the entertainment of the audience" so there is a line which this Aris guy certainly crosses (not meant as a pun on Cross The Line). I didn't watch the whole video but I skimmed through a bit and I do see her getting more sick of him as he keeps going.

I can't speak for Miranda's actions since as you've pointed out we don't know what happens behind the scenes. However what I have the wonder is if she ever flat out said "look I understand you're just having a laugh but you're really making me uncomfortable so could you tone things down or just stop please" or if she just tried to avoid him. Either way he's in the wrong and I can't fault her for the second option, I'm just saying if he kept going after the first option that makes his actions a lot worse.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol at Krory making any kind of comment on the FGC.

Miranda never approached/reprimanded Aris about his behaviour and comments. She'd complain to other people behind his back, but whenever they interacted directly it was mostly her laughing it off and saying it was no big deal. She talked about it with the other female contestant, SherryJenix, who straight up told her to tell Aris to stop that shit, and he would. Aris was doing similar things with Sherry, she spoke up, and he stopped. 

Aris does this kind of shit with everyone, and most people are fine with it. He hit on Kayo Police, a transexual who's widely accepted in the FGC. He hit on Ricky Ortiz, easily the most fabulous fighting game player. He smelled Mike Ross' hair, who is straight. None of them had a problem with it and saw it for what it was, good-hearted humour. Super_Yan was simply unable to take this (which makes me wonder about her tournament history, as ANY competitive world has it's share of smacktalk regardless of who you are), and handled it poorly. 

GiantBomb's article is journalism at it's worst, one-sided, uninformed and no real purpose but to stir shit up on a slow news day. Destructoid's wasn't much better, nor was Kotaku's. The only ones worth discussing are that on SRK (written by Tony Cannon, one of the brothers who started/runs EVO) and on Penny-Arcade.

The Destructoid article is the funniest, as the author, Jim Sterling, demonized Aris about his apparent misogyny, while he himself has  a very long and very well documented history doing the same, if not much more.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn you guys going in on the FGC too? LMAO. 

I have been a part of it since before SF4 and the whole Hollywood aspect of it has gotten so ass. It's not even about playing the actual games anymore. Which is why I only play what I like and not what brings in the money.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Overly-sensitive, unintellectual, and easily-agitated... just like Aris. *Why am I not surprised?*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Damn you guys going in on the FGC too? LMAO.
> 
> I have been a part of it since before SF4 and the whole Hollywood aspect of it has gotten so ass. It's not even about playing the actual games anymore. Which is why I only play what I like and not what brings in the money.



Yo Biscuits, saw your matches at Winter Brawl. 

Planning on playing that Guilty Gear netplay?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2012)

Of course. That's my favorite game. I am trying to start my stream up so I can revive the GG scene.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Of course. That's my favorite game. I am trying to start my stream up so I can revive the GG scene.



Good good.

Will definitely want to check that out and participate in it.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2012)

is my channel. I am in the process of getting a HDPVR in preparation for Persona, Skull Girls and GG.
I stream on my phone for now but that shit is so poverty.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Overly-sensitive, unintellectual, and easily-agitated... just like Aris. *Why am I not surprised?*


**


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Overly-sensitive, unintellectual, and easily-agitated... just like Aris. *Why am I not surprised?*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> is my channel. I am in the process of getting a HDPVR in preparation for Persona, Skull Girls and GG.
> I stream on my phone for now but that shit is so poverty.



Oh you're playing Skullgirls as well, even better.

Moved to a different permanent account from my old one, need to add ya for us to start playin again when the games come out.

The psn name will be Sanger_Zonvolt when you see the FR.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Overly-sensitive, unintellectual, and easily-agitated... just like Aris. *Why am I not surprised?*


I'm surprised you left SuperYan out of that comparison.  But at the same time, I've learned that white knight logic allows for convenient double standards like that.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh you're playing Skullgirls as well, even better.
> 
> Moved to a different permanent account from my old one, need to add ya for us to start playin again when the games come out.
> 
> The psn name will be Sanger_Zonvolt when you see the FR.


I am exclusively on XBOX now, my PS3 died. I might consider getting another one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Well if I get another 360 sometime I'll send you a request.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> I am exclusively on XBOX now, my PS3 died. I might consider getting another one.



Welcome to the master race.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 29, 2012)

XBOX is the master race?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ironically I spent all night trying to replace my blu ray lens in my ps3. Then the little piece that holds the lens to the drive broke off and now I'm super gluing it an hoping to God that it will be enough to make it work. Tomorrow I will have to worry about completing everything by actually putting in the new lens. I went to the store three times to get the right screw drivers. I'm exhausted. I will cry if the crazy glue doesn't work...

I have an xbox I've never used; idk why I felt to compelled to fix the ps3 but I just don't use the xbox. Probably because it was a gift after I had owned my ps3 for years. 

Is it very different from the ps3? I'm just going to use it if this thing doesn't work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 29, 2012)

i find xbox easier to use than ps3, but not by much  

Either one is fine IMO, as long as you have games you want to play on each


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 29, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Welcome to the master race.



You must be talking about a PC or the SNES.

--

After observing SFxT at some casuals the game looks to be pretty solid and fun, I like many others in the community hope 2v2 (co-op) becomes the standard. 1v1 is fine and all but 2v2 is far more interesting and hype.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2012)

2v2 will be a side-tourney at best, I think.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaaaah, 30 more minutes till I get off work. Found a place that is selling early copies of SFxT.

Anything you guys want me to try out? 

Gonna work on that Day -5 Steve and Jin technology. Granted they don't run out by the time I get there.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aaaaah, 30 more minutes till I get off work. Found a place that is selling early copies of SFxT.
> 
> Anything you guys want me to try out?
> 
> Gonna work on that Day -5 Steve and Jin technology. Granted they don't run out by the time I get there.


Check to see how many rivalries duos can have. Someone apparently got an early copy and said Hugo/Poison have Steve/Hwoarang as their rivals even though the cinematic trailer shows Murduk/King to be their rivals. So there are probably multiple rivalries, maybe one for each member or a different rivalry for the Street Fighter side and the Tekken side.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh sorry, you got any technical stuff you wanna know regarding game engine and character stuff?

Cause I don't think I will be touching arcade mode for a whlie, if ever. For example, I've never fought or seen Galactus in the MvC3 before.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm getting the game tomorrow courtesy of bestsku.com, they ALWAYS break release dates, lol.

Duy, can you test out the properties of Jin's fireball and if it goes full screen?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaaaah, Jin is so weird. I'm not use to the whole Neutral thing from Tekken yet, since I never really played it. Having an awkward time using his Special Step (6N23). His moves are all weird too, mostly a bunch of special chain combos that he had in the Tekken series, like the Kazama style combo.

His fireballs have a long startup and are stationary. Think of Jedah's Pinwheels in Darkstalkers. 

Jab version - 1/4 of the screen
Strong version - About 1/2 of the screen
Fierce version - 3/4 of the screen

All three version of the fireball stays on screen a little over 1 second. The EX version leaves 2 orbs out in front of him instead of 1.

He has a strong crossup in his j.Roundhouse. Haven't really tested out his Anti-Airs, but his c.Fierce is kinda similar to Guile's in terms of startup and active frames. 

Aite, gonna head to a friend's house to grind out the game. Good luck getting your copy.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 1, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aaaaah, 30 more minutes till I get off work. Found a place that is selling early copies of SFxT.
> 
> Anything you guys want me to try out?
> 
> Gonna work on that Day -5 Steve and Jin technology. Granted they don't run out by the time I get there.



nothing about mechanics, but more on how you feel bout the game.

is it fun?
was the whole gems thing blown outta proportion? Cause i thought it was.
how's pandora?  Strong or weak


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2012)

12 DLC characters? That's crazy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, its official, Karin will never be in SFxTekken ever. Licensing issues.


----------



## Helix (Mar 1, 2012)

I read Karin will be in Tekken X SF.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 1, 2012)

If there is one thing that I'd really like to find out about, it would be the Endless Battle lobbies. Capcom has been suspiciously quiet on the subject of spectator mode on this game (while hyping the other online features intensely), and last time they did that we ended up with humping cards in MvC3. If you could check that quickly that would be fantastic.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 1, 2012)

Helix said:


> 12 DLC characters? That's crazy.


That's why I asked about the character rivalries. See if it turns out both members of your team have their own rival then the number of DLC characters makes sense.

There are six duos three from each side. Now if both members of these duos have two rivals and they don't want to use one from the rest of the cast then there are enough characters for each to have a rival from a different team that their partner's rival.

Also this deals with some people's worries that when they become DLC they'd have to pay too much but if this were the case then they'll all be in one pack that'll be less than a PSN/XBL card.



Esura said:


> Ah, its official, Karin will never be in SFxTekken ever. Licensing issues.


What makes you say that? Namco had no trouble including her in Namco X Capcom.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What makes you say that? Namco had no trouble including her in Namco X Capcom.



I'm going by what I read. Or maybe its just this particular game as they said she may have a chance of being in TxSF for some reason. Its said that the mangaka of Sakura Ganbaru! owns the rights to Karin Kanzuki and its somewhat of a hurdle to get her into the game. She originated from that manga before SFA3. The fight that Karin constantly mentions in SFA3 she had against Sakura which made them rivals is the fight they had in that manga.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 1, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aaaaah, Jin is so weird. I'm not use to the whole Neutral thing from Tekken yet, since I never really played it. Having an awkward time using his Special Step (6N23). His moves are all weird too, mostly a bunch of special chain combos that he had in the Tekken series, like the Kazama style combo.
> 
> His fireballs have a long startup and are stationary. Think of Jedah's Pinwheels in Darkstalkers.
> 
> ...



So since it's like Jedah's pinwheel I'm assuming Jin can move freely as the fireball stays on screen? Also are all his specals Kazama style multi-hit combos?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 1, 2012)

12 DLC characters?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw a stream from someone with an early copy of the game. It looks like there are multiple rivalries. The rivalries I saw were...

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler tags in case people want to wait for the release_ 




Bison/Juri Vs Heihachi/Kuma
Jin/Xiaoyu Vs Chun-Li/Cammy
Poison/Hugo Vs Steve/Hwoarang
Asuka/Lili Vs Chun-Li/Cammy
Ibuki/Rolento Vs King/Murduk

Bison and Jin's rivals are due to the fact they're the mini boss fight before Ogre or Akuma. However each rival cutscene focused on the duo you played as implying that this will be the case for all the rival cutscenes.

I'll say this. Bison/Juri Vs Heihachi/Kuma was a nice mix of awesome and funny.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I saw a stream from someone with an early copy of the game. It looks like there are multiple rivalries. The rivalries I saw were...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler tags in case people want to wait for the release_
> 
> ...



About stream:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw that and thought some of them were unexpected. 

Jin was a douche too lol. This awkward contrast of douche and protective.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2012)

*@ Missing_Nin:* My friends and I were just running matches nonstop so we didn't hit up Training mode nor mess around with the Gem selections. I don't think it's a big deal at all really, the only problem would be the huge time constraint for tournaments when people select and set their gems.

*@ IronFist Alchemist:* Well the Fireball doesn't stay out as long as Jedah's so you probably don't get a huge mileage out of it like Jedah does. All his specials are Kazama multi-hits, and follow ups that comes out of his command dash and Willow stance. The only common SF command he has is his QCB motion which is his fireball. Also his c.Fierce is god awful as an anti-air, had it completely whiff many times.

*Thoughts on game:*
The game as a whole is extremely fun and I can see a lot of great things from it. My friends and I didn't really dabble into the Tekken characters, because they require a lot of training mode. They just feel odd and out of place. I was running Rolento/Steve the whole time and I gotta say...Rolento is a complete beast. My Steve was utter garbage, cause I don't really know any combos nor links for him. Also Ryu is VERY fun in this game. They gave him back his cancelable sweep so it felt just like ST again, and a pseudo fake Hadouken to top it off.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 2, 2012)

why am i broke right now. i want this so bad


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 2, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> If there is one thing that I'd really like to find out about, it would be the Endless Battle lobbies. Capcom has been suspiciously quiet on the subject of spectator mode on this game (while hyping the other online features intensely), and last time they did that we ended up with humping cards in MvC3. If you could check that quickly that would be fantastic.


Never mind on this request. I was watching someone who got the game early play and spectator mode was confirmed. There are 6-player lobbies where the host has the option to play, or to just spectate. I'm pretty sure that's what the description was for the "Host Options" anyways.


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oWLudMftptc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> 12 DLC characters?


 It is Capcom, not shocking..


----------



## Wicked (Mar 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is Capcom, not shocking..



This is like the UMVC3 addidtion. Might as well make the DLC another game. 
Super SxT.

This DLC is too much.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

Got the game! Going in on Trials mode!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> This is like the UMVC3 addidtion. Might as well make the DLC another game.
> Super SxT.
> 
> This DLC is too much.


It's actually all of the Vita-only characters, which will be released in Fall.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> It's actually all of the Vita-only characters, which will be released in Fall.



Capcom really thinks people are going to buy  a Vita for that game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2012)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Got the game! Going in on Trials mode!



Damn you early release mother fuckers.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

Heihachi's trail 11 is driving me INSANE!!! I did all his other trials except for that one! FUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> This is like the UMVC3 addidtion. Might as well make the DLC another game.
> Super SxT.
> 
> This DLC is too much.


Not really. If my observations are correct the rivalries will be different depending on if you pick the Street Fighter side or the Tekken side. So with that in mind 12 characters, or the be more exact 6 duos, makes perfect sense.

Here is how I'm guessing the rivalries for these character could go.
*Street Fighter*
Sakura/Blanka Vs Alisa/Lars
Elena/Dudley Vs Christie/Lei
Guy/Cody Vs Bryan/Jack
*Tekken*
Lei/Christie Vs Cody/Guy
Lars/Alisa Vs Dudley/Elena
Jack/Bryan Vs Blanka/Sakura



Hangat?r said:


> It's actually all of the Vita-only characters, which will be released in Fall.


They're not Vita only characters. They were announced as being introduced in the Vita version and when people tweeted to Ono about it he said "please wait for our announcement", if they were Vita exclusive he'd have said so since they've already been revealed.



Formation Y said:


> Capcom really thinks people are going to buy  a Vita for that game?


Well I am so Capcom are right even if it is just me. I'd love to have a portable version of this game and since I'm getting the PS3 version the DLC I get will work on both platforms (this was a commonly brought up feature of the Vita version). Plus since it's coming out in autumn it'll be close to my birthday.

Anyway it's exactly one week until the UK release. I can't wait.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Not really. If my observations are correct the rivalries will be different depending on if you pick the Street Fighter side or the Tekken side. So with that in mind 12 characters, or the be more exact 6 duos, makes perfect sense.
> 
> Here is how I'm guessing the rivalries for these character could go.
> *Street Fighter*
> ...



Yes really, Having 12 DLC characters should be another release. UMVC3 had 12 new characters yet no DLC. Could of been DLC. There is no major difference in the amount of space it takes up on the GB. Getting this vita version won't be worth it. Bad graphics and Vita won't have any good games to shell out.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

They're not going to release another disc version. Characters will be DLC only, and they stated that they'll potentially make even more DLC chars if the demand is high enough.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 2, 2012)

I miss when Capcom used to be a good company.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Yes really, Having 12 DLC characters should be another release. UMVC3 had 12 new characters yet no DLC. Could of been DLC. There is no major difference in the amount of space it takes up on the GB. Getting this vita version won't be worth it. Bad graphics and Vita won't have any good games to shell out.


No it shouldn't. Plus I'm pretty sure the "all updates will be DLC, you don't need a new disc" is part of a deal with Namco.

You bring up UMVC3 but Marvel weren't releasing their own counterpart. Namco are making Tekken X Street Fighter and this agreement was most likely put in place so it didn't effect the sales of Tekken X Street Fighter. Plus those were 12 unrelated characters while SFXT characters are, for the most part, sorted into duos and 6 new duos isn't enough for a new disc. Now I do think there should be a SFXT2 but it will need a MUCH larger amount of new characters plus a new story and different rivalries. Adding 12 new characters, DLC is the best option.

As for the Vita version for me it's worth it. I tend to save getting new consoles for when one interesting game for it comes out. With the Vita it's not just Street Fighter X Tekken but their upcoming LittleBigPlanet game which apparently will be able to share content with the PS3 meaning I'll have access to all my content from LBP2. So I won't just be getting the Vita to play SFXT anywhere I want, I'll also get a new LittleBigPlanet game.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No it shouldn't. Plus I'm pretty sure the "all updates will be DLC, you don't need a new disc" is part of a deal with Namco.
> 
> You bring up UMVC3 but Marvel weren't releasing their own counterpart. Namco are making Tekken X Street Fighter and this agreement was most likely put in place so it didn't effect the sales of Tekken X Street Fighter. Plus those were 12 unrelated characters while SFXT characters are, for the most part, sorted into duos and 6 new duos isn't enough for a new disc. Now I do think there should be a SFXT2 but it will need a MUCH larger amount of new characters plus a new story and different rivalries. Adding 12 new characters, DLC is the best option.
> 
> As for the Vita version for me it's worth it. I tend to save getting new consoles for when one interesting game for it comes out. With the Vita it's not just Street Fighter X Tekken but their upcoming LittleBigPlanet game which apparently will be able to share content with the PS3 meaning I'll have access to all my content from LBP2. So I won't just be getting the Vita to play SFXT anywhere I want, I'll also get a new LittleBigPlanet game.



6 duos aren't going to take up lots of space on a disc. How are the 12 characters unrelated? It's characters who are relevant (not all of them). 12 characters is enough for a sequel. If MVC3 can add more characters for a new disc whats the difference with this game? There is none. Vita is a waste of time, you can't even log on to your PSN(s). No games on it either.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> 6 duos aren't going to take up lots of space on a disc.


That wasn't my point. I'm saying that since each character (appart from the guests, Akuma and Ogre) have a partner in this game it's only logical the DLC characters would come in pairs too. And if my theory on the rivalries is correct then 6 duos is enough for the rivalries to be different depending on which side you play.



Formation Y said:


> How are the 12 characters unrelated? It's characters who are relevant (not all of them). 12 characters is enough for a sequel.


I mean unrelated as in they're not in groups and rivalries.



Formation Y said:


> If MVC3 can add more characters for a new disc whats the difference with this game? There is none.


I told you the difference: *Tekken X Street Fighter*. Marvel isn't a rival company, Namco is. As I said a deal was probably made so a Super version doesn't clash with the release of Namco's game OR they only have the rights to make one game and would need to have a meeting with Namco in order to obtain said rights which wouldn't be given until TXSF came out by which point it would make more sense to get the rights to make sequels to both games.

I'd call that a pretty big difference.



Formation Y said:


> Vita is a waste of time, you can't even log on to your PSN(s). No games on it either.


Which is why I'm waiting until autumn to get it. If you think it's a waste of time you don't need to buy one. For me however a portable SFXT and new LittleBigPlanet game are great reasons to get the Vita.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 2, 2012)

they noted that they were still working on blanka, its possible that these 12 characters arent done yet/didnt make the timeline


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> they noted that they were still working on blanka, its possible that these 12 characters arent done yet/didnt make the timeline


I thought as much.

Someone has uploaded a few more rival cutscenes to YouTube (plus the ones I've already seen) and it looks like the rivalries are going to be depending on if you're playing a Street Fighter duo or a Tekken duo. I say this because the two new rivalries also follow the characters you play as.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

Rivalries depend on the alignments of the characters (good/evil) too, I think.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2012)

Yo guys, feed me all the Steve technology you can find. If you have some better numbers than I do, let me know please.

*Punish damage:*
0 Meter: 337
1 Meter: 433
2 Meter: 478
3 Meter: 561

I can't really find any strong hit confirms off him except off his f.Strong-Jab chain combo. I can score 337 damage off of one meter hit confirm from that chain.

*Edit:*
I can kind of hit confirm off his c.Short->Magic series into a 1 meter combo that deals 323 damage. Weird hit confirm though, cause I don't know how unsafe the c.Strong is off a chained magic series.

I also noticed one very big thing that might help a lot of people in this game regarding Tekken character chains. The game has some kind of auto combo when you dial in the chain combos. Like for example, Steve's Ducking Hook (f.Strong-Jab) chain you can just press the Jab instantly right after the Strong. I was like delaying it in the beginning and pressing Jab right when the first punch hits. But I figured out you can just press the whole series of input right away and it'll come out. 

Helps your train of thought a lot better to look out for hit confirms off these chains. It really helped me during one of Hwoarang's trial combo.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

Only thing I know is that Seth Killian stated that Steve is probably the hardest char in SFxT.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVqH1VAaVnc[/youtube]


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 2, 2012)

The stream is back. Might see more characters in arcade.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah Steve is REALLY....he definitely takes some getting used to, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm definitely gonna go with Steve. Second will be one of Sagat/Marduk/King.  And later Dudley/Steve, ofc.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, so far the netcode for this game is EXCELLENT, GGPO status for real.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

Better than SC5? And it's hard to tell online pre-official release.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2012)

Ehhhh....I'd say yes, but who knows when this game is officially released if it still stays this silky smooth, but so far other then the stupid audio glitches, online play is good shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh dang, so Steve does have a crumple move.

His Weave C -> Strong/Fierce causes a crumple effect on Counter Hit. Really wish he can get some kind of combo off his overhead though, that would be really nice, or at least a knockdown off a Counter Hit from it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2012)

One of Steve's biggest issues seems to be his lack of a solid AA.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm loving Chun Li on here. Since there is no Sakura I guess I'll try out Asuka, Chun Li, Poison, Jin, Lili and Xiaoyu in various combinations when it comes out.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 3, 2012)

Not too keen on this installment. Not too fond of the graphics and water/ink themes going on (same problem I had withr SF 4). Also, what's up with this pandora mode gimmick?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been way off with these rivalry predictions. It looks like the rivalries are the same one both sides but with a different cutscene. Still that's probably for the best.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]A7RVXugPVq4[/YOUTUBE]

There's more on the channel.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad to see they went with the Jack 5/6 design. It was the one I was hoping for.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ESSALcOsQM4[/YOUTUBE]



> Law & Paul go to whitecastle


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2012)

Favorite so far

[YOUTUBE]GHopcIlJGNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2012)

*@ Hangat?r:* I've tried to come up with some anti-air for certain situations and here are my options.

1. c.Fierce
You have to hit this early or else it'll trade or lose completely. The damage off an anti-air for this is god awful though. I swear it does less than a regular Jab. Again it's an option if you get proper timing and distance.

2. cl.Strong
This works as an anti-crossup, again rather strict on timing. Most of the time I just use his Weave C to weave forward and get out of the predicament. Weave C helps a lot against Rufus's Divekicks.

3. Weave B -> Jab-Fierce
If you can time the opponent's jump-in you can dodge their jump-in attack and go straight to the shoulder tackle and launch. Follow is a bit weird though, because if you hit it close enough you can get a full juggle combo for a little over 300 damage. But I found a regular c.Forward xx Fierce Sonic Fang to be most consistent, for a little over 200 damage.

4. Command counter
Surprisingly the command counter comes out really fast. I am unsure as to what the frame data on this is if they opponent blocks though, because even though I am able to dodge the attack and go into the counter animation, the opponent is able to block sometimes.

I wouldn't use any of the dodge tricks against a character with a fast invincible reversal though. Like Ryu can easily j.Roundhouse, option select Shoryu you for free.

*@ Icegaze:* I think the graphics is nice, but I've never been really one to complain much about graphics. There aren't any Pandora gimmicks right now. Everyone knows you can combo into Pandora but the game hasn't been officially released to the masses yet so no one really found out anything. Also Pandora takes a pretty hefty requirement to activate anyways and a huge drawback when activated.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jin/Xiaoyu ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVOu4ctEyvk[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently the aliens heard Xiaoyu's horrible English voice acting and let Jin go so she would stop speaking. lol or just let him go for her 'cause they're nice aliens. :ho


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 3, 2012)

why do some of the tekken characters have english voice actors??


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 3, 2012)

You can choose between English or Japanese for most of the characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 3, 2012)

yea but tekken doesnt really have regional voice actors. they either speak english, japanese, or their native language.
ie jin speaks japanese in all versions
law speaks english in all version


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 3, 2012)

In this game though, they have Japanese or English. You can set one character to Jap one to Eng or both to Jap or both to Eng. I don't think Hwoarang, for instance, has a Korean option.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> yea but tekken doesnt really have regional voice actors. they either speak english, japanese, or their native language.
> ie jin speaks japanese in all versions
> law speaks english in all version


In Tekken 6 it was all English or Japanese. In Street Fighter IV you could mix and match which language the characters spoke, also between English and Japanese (I enjoyed making it so both languages were used in rivalry scenes).

This game has both. The Tekken character's defaults are the languages they spoke in Tekken 6 while all characters (with a few exaceptions) have voices in both languages you can select. I hope Tekken X Street Fighter does the same.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm loving Chun Li on here. Since there is no Sakura I guess I'll try out Asuka, Chun Li, Poison, Jin, Lili and Xiaoyu in various combinations when it comes out.



These are the prologues for Sakura/Blanka and Lars/Alisa. They have yet to be voiced, though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac3Mr1Uzpx4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmS33Osjec&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Urban Warzone remix 

This is my favourite cutscene so far

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azjxWNRs4sA[/YOUTUBE]

Heihachi catching Bison's fist like a boss.

Bison looking like a boss.

And Kuma wondering "What was that?" made my day

Also, Dat Tekken Tag Tournament remix 

Apparently, it starts paying when you pick a SF-based team and  you're about to battle your Tekken rival team

The opposite happens if you pick a Tekken team. You will hear a remix of the SFIV theme when you're abut to fight a SF Rival team


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well this is interesting. Reminds me of MvC3 with Jill and Shuma Gorath lol. The person who looked at the disc's contents said that the animations and textures were on the disc as well.

Megaman and Pacman being on the Xbox 360 disc amused me a bit. This means that they are both timed exclusives instead of permanent. Did Capcom mention that already or is this the first time anyone will know this information?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2012)

that was great


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2012)

i think we already knew that xbox 360 would get those 12 characters. They are not sony exclusives nor are Crapcom under contract with anybody 

Unfortunately they seem to think on disk DLC(while your giving them out free elsewhere) is somehow a good business decision


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The opposite happens if you pick a Tekken team. You hear *a remix of the SFIV theme* when you're abut to fight a SF Rival team



INDDDEEESTTRUUCTABLE!!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

I love when the DLC content gets leaked by someone 

These are the endings for the DLC characters. I put them on a spoiler tag if you don't want to watch them before they come out

Sakura/Blanka


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGPycQTyH5w[/YOUTUBE]




Lars/Alisa (Probably the funniest ending of all)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm7mEJKEBH0[/YOUTUBE]




Dudley/Elena


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcAt-8QpR9A[/YOUTUBE]




Jack/Bryan


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BerQGK9r9F4[/YOUTUBE]




Christie/Lei


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLfsSZhi3v0[/YOUTUBE]




Cody/Guy


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsYakZIJKuU[/YOUTUBE]






valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]ESSALcOsQM4[/YOUTUBE]



BRING IT ON, YA ALIENS!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

The funny part about those leaked endings is that people think that they're unfinished due to the fact that the voices aren't on there. The reason the voices aren't there, however, is because the voices are in a separate folder due to the English/Japanese voice selection you can make for each character. 

If those character models that are on the disk are finished we should see gameplay videos of them soon enough.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> If those character models that are on the disk are finished we should see gameplay videos of them soon enough.


*No we won't*. It's been pointed out that they're still working on these characters. Ono even said Blanka is a tricky one to adapt to this game.

The things that have been leaked only show that their openings, endings, voices, art and models are finished. Pretty much everything except gameplay. Any gameplay people might manage to bring out will be unfinished or another character's as a place holder.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *No we won't*. It's been pointed out that they're still working on these characters. Ono even said Blanka is a tricky one to adapt to this game.
> 
> The things that have been leaked only show that their openings, endings, voices, art and models are finished. *Pretty much everything except gameplay.* Any gameplay people might manage to bring out will be unfinished or another character's as a place holder.


That's what I meant by finished. Based on what information we've received only the models, textures, and animations are finished for the characters. I said *if* the models (characters) are completely finished (gameplay included) then we'll see gameplay like we did for Jill/Shuma Gorath in MvC3. If the gameplay isn't done then it'll be okay and we won't see those videos. If it is then Capcom has done it again. 

Also I only take Capcom's statements with a grain of salt anymore.


----------



## valerian (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *No we won't*. It's been pointed out that they're still working on these characters. Ono even said Blanka is a tricky one to adapt to this game.
> 
> The things that have been leaked only show that their openings, endings, voices, art and models are finished. Pretty much everything except gameplay. Any gameplay people might manage to bring out will be unfinished or another character's as a place holder.



[YOUTUBE]2w97xsUbJHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2012)

can someone link me to a Sagat and Bison move-set/combo guide.. would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]2w97xsUbJHY[/YOUTUBE]


Ah, perfect. There you go Gaiash. One character down, plenty more to go.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

Hurry up people watch the Elena gameplay before it gets taken down

UNFINISHED CHARACTERS THEY SAID


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *No we won't*. It's been pointed out that they're still working on these characters. Ono even said Blanka is a tricky one to adapt to this game.
> 
> The things that have been leaked only show that their openings, endings, voices, art and models are finished. Pretty much everything except gameplay. Any gameplay people might manage to bring out will be unfinished or another character's as a place holder.



capcom and ono lies a whole lot.  i wouldnt be surprise if they're all on disc playable.  not that i care either way.


----------



## valerian (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vHO29bZL-f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENrlTowfuW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> Ah, perfect. There you go Gaiash. One character down, plenty more to go.


I'll admit I was wrong. Still I don't think Capcom were lying about still working on them. I just think that what they're working on is either balance issues or something really minor. I mean Oda said Blanka was tricky and all his moves were ready for him in SSFIV.

Either way looking at where they're placed in the menu hack it's clear they were planned as DLC from the start. It just looks like they've been delayed. I think the hack has either revealed a near finished draft or what they were meant to be before someone at Capcom said "can we change this?"


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

CASHCOM PRESENTS:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aifTbLl7HI[/YOUTUBE]

Blanka learned Volt Tackle :rofl


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2012)

I like Blanka but I'm not a fan of his Street Fighter IV model. He looks so much better in the artwork and his ending.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

They may be working on balance issues, but that will just be a day 1 patch for the game anyways (Seth said there was going to be one). The fact still remains that they are all on the disc which is really lame, but it won't stop me from buying the game considering how good it's looking. I just won't be buying any of the characters except for maybe Dudley depending on the price.



Gaiash said:


> I like Blanka but I'm not a fan of his Street Fighter IV model. He looks so much better in the artwork and his ending.


I agree with this...his model annoys me.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> They may be working on balance issues, but that will just be a day 1 patch for the game anyways (Seth said there was going to be one). The fact still remains that they are all on the disc which is really lame, but it won't stop me from buying the game considering how good it's looking. I just won't be buying any of the characters except for maybe Dudley depending on the price.
> 
> 
> I agree with this...his model annoys me.


I don't mind paying to unlock them. Someone compared it to buying extra channels on your TV, they're there but you need to pay to unlock them. I think that's a fair comparison and while some may hate it in both cases it's not uncommon in media even outside gaming.

The reason I believe Capcom aren't lying about working on them isn't that they're DLC. It's the wait. It's clear they were planned as early DLC but something is delaying them. Maybe it's to hype up the Vita version but I'm giving Capcom the benefit of the doubt and accepting that there might be something they're adding to some of these characters that's caused a delay. However unless the Tekken characters wind up glitchy as hell it's probably minor.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 4, 2012)

do these guys have hacked systems?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't mind paying to unlock them. Someone compared it to buying extra channels on your TV, they're there but you need to pay to unlock them. I think that's a fair comparison and while some may hate it in both cases it's not uncommon in media even outside gaming.



The guy with the Tron avatar on Capcom unity, right?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

I ordered the Special edition  I hope I can get a partner to tag with


----------



## Wicked (Mar 4, 2012)

Comparing the DLC to a TV Channel? 


If UMVC3 doesn't have any Character DLC this game better be great for Capcom to do that.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfI9df8NTa4[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know what to make of this. Is it a full movie? Will Xiaoyu be in it  (I love her ok ). Seems interesting.


----------



## Helix (Mar 4, 2012)

That had to be the worst looking Kazuya I have ever seen.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

Helix said:


> That had to be the worst looking Kazuya I have ever seen.



Pretty much

Anyway, it seems like an live-action movie


----------



## valerian (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ulkfqOym1CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it looks like the "Capcops" are taking down the videos via copyright claims. I think that this is a really bad way for Capcom to handle this situation honestly considering that they have already been exposed.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 4, 2012)

News flash:

Apparently (I cannot confirm it) the guy who leaked R.E 6 announced that Darkstalkers 4 has began its production

The game will be using an engine similar to that of SF IV


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

well the taito engine is their cheap solution  for them MT frameworks and taito are the engines they feel they can live off of well into the next generation, gotta keep those costs down after all


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 5, 2012)

i like sf4's graphics, now the character models are a diffrent story but the graphics are very nice


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 5, 2012)

IGN has Giving the game a 9.0


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> I ordered the Special edition  I hope I can get a partner to tag with


I'm PS3 and I'm going to be going hard on this game. So if you have a PS3, my PSN is "Esura" minus the quotes.

I also have the special edition.


fireking77 said:


> IGN has Giving the game a *9.9*


Seriously? A 9.9? They couldn't just do a 9 or a 10?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Seriously? A 9.9? They couldn't just do a 9 or a 10?



Sorry i did a mistake it was 9.0 silly phone Sorry about that.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2012)

Street Fighter X Tekken Stream With Hacked Characters


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Street Fighter X Tekken Stream With Hacked Characters


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't understand why people voting for Ryu, Jin and Chun-li who are already to be in this game....

It seems people are desperate to see Karin and R.Mika in. I'm willing to bet that they used dupe accounts. 

While much much more interesting characters are not being voted....


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I don't understand why people voting for Ryu, Jin and Chun-li who are already to be in this game....
> 
> It seems people are desperate to see Karin and R.Mika in. I'm willing to bet that they used dupe accounts.
> 
> While much much more interesting characters are not being voted....



Have they confirmed characters for Tekken x Street fighter? Though those characters will obviously be in it even if they've not been confirmed. Heck have they said anything at all about Tekken x Street fighter aside from the fact it's being made by Namco.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait this is out?"NYC" well I really didn't care then. I lost a lot of respect in Capcom Fighters  "VS Series"


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Have they confirmed characters for Tekken x Street fighter? Though those characters will obviously be in it even if they've not been confirmed. Heck have they said anything at all about Tekken x Street fighter aside from the fact it's being made by Namco.


Ryu and Jin's faces are on the main image for TXSF and concept are for Ryu and Chun-Li were posted. Add that to the fact that Ryu and Chun-Li are in every Capcom crossover. So yeah these three have been confirmed. There's also the unconfirmed characters they can't leave out such as Kazuya, Heihachi and M. Bison.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

12 completed characters on disk locked away as DLC, oh Capcom. 

Alisa looks so awesome to, shame, maybe TxS will be better.


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2012)

Karin, Alex, Jun, Jin in the lead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

valerian said:


> Karin, Alex, Jun, Jin in the lead.



Karin making it in makes it auto buy for me. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2012)

Karin is copyright troubles, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Karin is copyright troubles, though.


Namco got her for Namco X Capcom so the copywrite shouldn't be that big of a deal for them. Personally I'd much rather see R. Mika than Karin, at least Karin had Namco X Capcom. Poor Mika hasn't been in a game outside the Alpha series, not even Capcom Fighting Jam which also had Karin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Karin is copyright troubles, though.



First time I heard about this, what copyright troubles?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *12 completed characters on disk locked away as DLC, oh Capcom*.
> 
> Alisa looks so awesome to, shame, maybe TxS will be better.


 Oh Capcom indeed....


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvxFvRo_bIo[/YOUTUBE]

Alisa is looking good, but I think she was left unfinished


----------



## valerian (Mar 5, 2012)

Bryan has a Urien alt


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> First time I heard about this, what copyright troubles?



I think it was that Karin was created by a mangaka for a SF comic, and that she was used in Alpha after that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2012)

!

Some Jin BnBs and meaty setups off his fireball. Covers both a normal wakeup and forward roll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2012)

just got the game.. enjoying it so far.. though i am not sure how to approach the combos lol..

youtube here i come..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> just got the game.. enjoying it so far.. though i am not sure how to approach the combos lol..
> 
> youtube here i come..



This game is very technical in terms of combos and requirements.

If you really wanna excel at your character you gotta test every single one of your buttons and then turn on Counter Hit and test both standing AND crouching opponents.

This game rewards you with a lot of combo potential off Counter Hits. Unlike previous SF games where Counter Hits only gave you more damage and frame advantage (I think A3 had extra stuff), SFxT gives certain moves crumples, ground bounces, wall bounces, etc.

Like I just figured out earlier that Steve's Weave C -> Strong/Fierce also gave me a bonus for Counter Hitting a crouching opponent. I knew a standing opponent will give me a crumple state, but a crouching opponent on Counter Hit gave me a wall bounce instead. Which then lead me to the discovery of his Overhead giving me a mini-ground bounce on a crouching opponent upon Counter Hit.

Have fun exploring.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 5, 2012)

So it raises the learning curve from SF4 ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> So it raises the learning curve from SF4 ?



Hahah, hard to say since the game is so new. Certain links from SF4 are now made EXTREMELY easier in this game. Also there are no more double QCF motions so Supers are a lot easier to perform now as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> This game is very technical in terms of combos and requirements.
> 
> If you really wanna excel at your character you gotta test every single one of your buttons and then turn on Counter Hit and test both standing AND crouching opponents.
> 
> ...



when dash cancel you get a counter hit right? interesting.. but how do i do the combos where my characters switch quickly? 

i also feel tekken chars have more potential for some reason.. is it because of the unique attacks?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I had hoped that no one would buy this game just so that capcom would stop being fucking douches about the whole locked content that is on the disc, that you have to pay for as DLC. 12 characters, on the disc and you can have them unless you pay more money the same day you bought the game. Fucking stupid. Hate Capcom nowadays.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I had hoped that no one would buy this game just so that capcom would stop being fucking douches about the whole locked content that is on the disc, that you have to pay for as DLC. 12 characters, on the disc and you can have them unless you pay more money the same day you bought the game.* Fucking stupid. Hate Capcom nowadays.*



DLC on Disk among with many thing things is the reason why Capcom sucks now.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

Capcom doesn't listen to their fans.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> when dash cancel you get a counter hit right? interesting.. but how do i do the combos where my characters switch quickly?
> 
> i also feel tekken chars have more potential for some reason.. is it because of the unique attacks?



Counter Hit is when you hit your opponent during an animation of their move. Whether it's during their startup, active, or ending frame, it doesn't matter. The game will show you Counter Hit when it is done. You can turn this on in training mode so that all your hits are Counter Hit to test out stuff.

Charging up your attack until the lightning bolt strikes you is a way to store a Counter Hit onto your next move as well. This will bypass the requirement of landing a Counter Hit like I said above.

Switching into your partner via combo is easy. The "magic series" in this game is from going Light-Medium-Hard. Doesn't matter if it's a Punch or a Kick as long as you follow those strengths it'll chain. After the Hard attack, press another Hard attack and you'll launch them and you'll automatically tag your partner in. Do not randomly throw these magic series chain out because they are unsafe on block.

You can also cancel any normal or special move by pressing MP+MK upon contact and you'll tag in your partner for the cost of 1 meter. You can not Tag Cancel off a Fireball move though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I had hoped that no one would buy this game just so that capcom would stop being fucking douches about the whole locked content that is on the disc, that you have to pay for as DLC. 12 characters, on the disc and you can have them unless you pay more money the same day you bought the game. Fucking stupid. Hate Capcom nowadays.


 it is the community fault tho, they ignored this kind of thing and take it like nothing and keep buying Capcom games. They ignored it thinking that is ok when the fact that it is so wrong.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is the community fault tho, they ignored this kind of thing and take it like nothing and keep buying Capcom games. They ignored it thinking that is ok when the fact that it is so wrong.



This true as well. I think I'm the only one who didn't buy UMVC3


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

You really aren't missing out. They added chracters like Frank West and Rocket Raccoon.... 

The Heroes and Heralds mode is fun but too bad those characters won't be DLC...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2012)

^someone obviously didn't watch FinalRound XV.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I had hoped that no one would buy this game just so that capcom would stop being fucking douches about the whole locked content that is on the disc, *that you have to pay for as DLC*. 12 characters, on the disc and you can have them unless you pay more money the same day you bought the game. Fucking stupid. Hate Capcom nowadays.



what capcom employee is going around telling people to buy the dlc or they will die? I really dont get the problem capcom is a *company* trying to make a bigger profit. back in the past they wouldve held these characters back and put them in the "super" version. I mean unless you are a tournament player and want to be able to practice the match-ups, there is no reason why you cant buy the game as is and not buy the dlc


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> ^someone obviously didn't watch FinalRound XV.



I had no reason to. Frank West should of been replaced by another TVC Capcom character (COUGH COUGH). RR is not relevant in Marvel Comics


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually we won't be getting the DLC characters day one. Sony bought the 12 characters as timed exclusives for the Vita version which is coming this Fall. The reason they put them on the disc (I hate on-disc DLC greatly) is due to the fact that they won't have to make patches for people who don't have the characters unlocked. What I dislike more in this situation, however, is the fact that Capcom was lying about it more than anything along with the fact that Capcom actually took that deal with Sony which in turn screwed over everyone else.

We really shouldn't have to pay a dime for these characters once they are released. I'll be enjoying the game regardless though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya, kinda sad for my 360 too. No new chars.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, kinda sad for my 360 too. No new chars.


Well we should be getting Megaman and Pacman sometime in the next few months or so. At least we'll get those two eventually I guess.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 5, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I think it was that Karin was created by a mangaka for a SF comic, and that she was used in Alpha after that.



Evil Ryu was created by the same manga artist that created Karin. In AE Evil Ryu even had the same "whole in chest" that he had in the manga that he was created in.


*Spoiler*: __ 








In short, if Capcom has rights to Evil Ryu then they have rights to Karin.

The only characters Capcom doesn't have the rights to are the characters from the Street Fighter EX series.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is on the Disc, they are stealing and tricking the consumers. It is a DLC that you already paid for it and yet you need to pay for a code to unlock it?
> 
> .



just because you bought a copy of the disc doesnt mean you own the software inside, they arent stealing form anyone they can do what they want with their software. Is it a dick move? yea. but again just because capcom shows up to the tournaments doesnt mean that they are our friends they are still a company trying to make a profit. They arent making anyone do anything so dont buy the game, dont buy the dlc characters, or wait for the goty version.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> *just because you bought a copy of the disc doesnt mean you own the software inside, they arent stealing form anyone they can do what they want with their software. *Is it a dick move? yea. but again just because capcom shows up to the tournaments doesnt mean that they are our friends they are still a company trying to make a profit. They arent making anyone do anything so dont buy the game, dont buy the dlc characters, or wait for the goty version.


 wait what? lol since when? Since when? that is stealing, straight out stealing. No Excuses, do not put it on the disc in the first places then. Are you saying that any company can do this outside gaming? lollololol man.. is like me buying a Eminem CD with 15 songs and 4 extra one on the disc which can be unlocked by buying a code online.....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? lol since when? Since when? that is stealing, straight out stealing. No Excuses, do not put it on the disc in the first places then. Are you saying that any company can do this outside gaming? lollololol man.. is like me buying a Eminem CD with 15 songs and 4 extra one on the disc which can be unlocked by buying a code online.....



just wait for CD of the year edition to get all the songs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

rule of thumb capcom  your DLC characters will only pass you by without butthurt if you don't have them preloaded on the disc 

if you had actually released them as DLC, then they would not have been found on the disk, and no one would have been the wiser to the fact that you had dlc characters already in production


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? lol since when? Since when? that is stealing, straight out stealing. No Excuses, do not put it on the disc in the first places then. Are you saying that any company can do this outside gaming? lollololol man.. is like me buying a Eminem CD with 15 songs and 4 extra one on the disc which can be unlocked by buying a code online.....



well why dont you take "your game" find the code for the dlc characters and play it on your system. and hey, since its "your" software why dont you make copies of "your" game with the 12 dlc characters already unlocked and sell them, you own the software so you cant get in trouble for selling something you own.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> rule of thumb capcom  your DLC characters will only pass you by without butthurt if you don't have them preloaded on the disc
> 
> if you had actually released them as DLC, then they would not have been found on the disk, and no one would have been the wiser to the fact that you had dlc characters already in production



Dis is allll I am saying right here.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? lol since when? Since when? that is stealing, straight out stealing. No Excuses, do not put it on the disc in the first places then. Are you saying that any company can do this outside gaming? lollololol man.. is like me buying a Eminem CD with 15 songs and 4 extra one on the disc which can be unlocked by buying a code online.....



It's the same thing as buying a computer but having to pay for all of the programs. The computer has the ability to use them, but you need to pay to activate them; same concept. 

It's annoying on capcoms part, but it's not unprecedented.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> It's the same thing as buying a computer but having to pay for all of the programs. The computer has the ability to use them, but you need to pay to activate them; same concept.
> 
> It's annoying on capcoms part, but it's not unprecedented.


 Well this is a good point.. why I am so mad then? and can we always spin this topic around with our own version of the situation?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope one of these people hacking the game manage to get the rival cutscenes and the endings with dialogue soon.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well this is a good point.. why I am so mad then? and can we always spin this topic around with our own version of the situation?



I'm mad too, don't get me wrong. There's something about this that just feels wrong. It's a morally obscene choice on capcoms part and a perfectly legal marketing device. Some people see the money aspect and some see the moral obligation and some see both; that's why.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 5, 2012)

please dont get me wrong, i dont like it but capcom has been using similar tactics for 25 years, the fact that people are still complaining about is retarded. they did it for their past games, they did it for this game, and they are going to do it for future games. simple answer dont buy it. or just be like me (and other people) and realize that its fucked up what they do, but realize that they make pretty fun fighting games. at least they arent raping the market like they did in the late 90s


----------



## Helix (Mar 6, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> It's the same thing as buying a computer but having to pay for all of the programs. The computer has the ability to use them, but you need to pay to activate them; same concept.
> 
> It's annoying on capcoms part, but it's not unprecedented.



I see where you are coming from, but it doesn't seem like the exact same thing. When you buy a computer, it doesn't come with every single piece of software locked out already on the computer. When one buys SFxT for instance, it has everything in it already but there is locked content. Nothing is locked out to you on a bought computer because there was nothing locked to begin with.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Helix said:


> I see where you are coming from, but it doesn't seem like the exact same thing. When you buy a computer, it doesn't come with every single piece of software locked out already on the computer. When one buys SFxT for instance, it has everything in it already but there is locked content. Nothing is locked out to you on a bought computer because there was nothing locked to begin with.



When I bought my Dell it had AVG and adobe on it (like the disk was already installed or something) but I needed to buy it still--it was weird.

Regardless, it's the idea that once one buys something, that should be it. People find themselves needing to buy something else to get it to work or to use certain content. Companies know this and do it on purpose. 

The DLCs are not DLCs because they weren't finished on time (most of us knew that) but because capcom wants more money.To find they are on the disk doesn't really change that fact. The intention has always been the same. If I thought they were just doing it because the characters weren't finished on time--I would expect them to be free. It's not my fault campcom couldn't meet their deadline. It's done for money. If they are on the disk that only further proves that which we already knew. How can I get too upset when the money intention was already a known thing? 

If I do not want to support the concept of this marketing strategy than I just wouldn't buy the DLC content. I know it's hard if one wants a certain costume or character but boycotting means sacrifice. You think it was easy for all those colonials to give up their tea! 

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2012)

So, is anyone here actually talking about the game?


----------



## Helix (Mar 6, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> When I bought my Dell it had AVG and adobe on it (like the disk was already installed or something) but I needed to buy it still--it was weird.



I guess my problem was that you were comparing a situation with a piece of hardware to a piece of software (a game). A better example would be say your experience with AVG (it is a free program but I guess you mean the Internet Security). It comes with all the tools to identify, locate, and remove viruses already in the program, but they locked out the ability to remove the viruses until you activate your registration key. 

Anyways, I am not that upset about this as some people, since I already saw this coming given Capcom's history. However, I still think this whole practice is despicable.



Deathbringerpt said:


> So, is anyone here actually talking about the game?



It's more fun talking about Capcom's failures (or poor treatment of their customers).


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is about the game....

But in another aspect of said game, I found this video I thought was funny. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkjkYPqljJY&feature=g-u&context=G2dbcc47FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2012)

I hate this, I go thru this everytime a fight'em game come out...I dont kno wether to get on Xbox or Ps3


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 6, 2012)

kingbayo said:


> I hate this, I go thru this everytime a fight'em game come out...I dont kno wether to get on Xbox or Ps3



If you want better online play, I would go with xbox. Other than that I prefer ps3.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> If you want better online play, I would go with xbox. Other than that I prefer ps3.



I prefer fighters on ps3 as well...however...Ima gmer point whore on my xbox *currently @4ok* so this always determine shit if its not an exclusive...smgdh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GlhOUyy4wbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

That girl is poison, never trust a big butt and smile.

Poison...is awesome. Main for sure after a few hours in training. I'm not caring for Asuka though...hell any Tekken character in this game so far. They feel awkward, hard to explain.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> That girl is poison, never trust a big butt and smile.
> 
> Poison...is awesome. Main for sure after a few hours in training. I'm not caring for Asuka though...hell any Tekken character in this game so far. They feel awkward, hard to explain.



Then pick megaman.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> That girl is poison, never trust a big butt and smile.
> 
> Poison...is awesome. Main for sure after a few hours in training. I'm not caring for Asuka though...hell any Tekken character in this game so far. They feel awkward, hard to explain.



She's like a mini-Ryu with safe Rekkas.

Speaking of Ryu...
He's too damn good in this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Counter Hit is when you hit your opponent during an animation of their move. Whether it's during their startup, active, or ending frame, it doesn't matter. The game will show you Counter Hit when it is done. You can turn this on in training mode so that all your hits are Counter Hit to test out stuff.
> 
> Charging up your attack until the lightning bolt strikes you is a way to store a Counter Hit onto your next move as well. This will bypass the requirement of landing a Counter Hit like I said above.


never knew about the training thing.. gonna test some stuff out thanks 


> Switching into your partner via combo is easy. The "magic series" in this game is from going Light-Medium-Hard. Doesn't matter if it's a Punch or a Kick as long as you follow those strengths it'll chain. After the Hard attack, press another Hard attack and you'll launch them and you'll automatically tag your partner in. Do not randomly throw these magic series chain out because they are unsafe on block.
> *
> You can also cancel any normal or special move by pressing MP+MK upon contact and you'll tag in your partner for the cost of 1 meter. You can not Tag Cancel off a Fireball move though.*



yeah thats what i meant.. thanx for the help man.. repped.. 



Esura said:


> That girl is poison, never trust a big butt and smile.
> 
> Poison...is awesome. Main for sure after a few hours in training. I'm not caring for Asuka though...hell any Tekken character in this game so far. They feel awkward, hard to explain.



Tekken cast is the most interesting aspect of the game.. enjoying Paul and Kazuya.. Steve is awesome as well..

btw, does anyone know the BnB for heihachi's F+LP into MP? tried some stuff, but i feel there's still more hidden potential..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 6, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> please dont get me wrong, *i dont like it but capcom has been using similar tactics for 25 years, the fact that people are still complaining about is retarded. *they did it for their past games, they did it for this game, and they are going to do it for future games. simple answer dont buy it. or just be like me (and other people) and realize that its fucked up what they do, but *realize that they make pretty fun fighting games.* at least they arent raping the market like they did in the late 90s



Have you've been living under a rock for the past 2 years? DmC, Cancelling ML3 and among other things is the reason why Capcom fucking sucks right now. Its not just their updated release or On disk DLC. 

Capcom DID make pretty fun fighting games. Vampire Savoir, MVC2, and 3rd Strike are my favorite fighters next to Guilty Gear. Other than SFXT(Which I have yet to played) UMVC3 and SF4 are basically dumbed down versions of their previous games with shitty comeback mechanics. And now I'm afraid in what are they going to do with DS now that its rumored to be in development.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then pick megaman.


Won't let me. friend is on the damn character select screen but I can't pick him. 

Oh, Tekken characters are dope now that I'm familiar with a few of them. Neat how they translated a lot of Asuka's core moves from Tekken as commands. I'm going to try and take Asuka places for sure.

Wonder would Asuka and Poison as a team work out.



Duy Nguyen said:


> She's like a mini-Ryu with safe Rekkas.
> 
> Speaking of Ryu...
> He's too damn good in this game.


I've barely used Ryu so far. 

Poison's rekkas are safe on block? Wow, it doesn't look like it but that may be for the characters benefit. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Have you've been living under a rock for the past 2 years? DmC, Cancelling ML3 and among other things is the reason why Capcom fucking sucks right now. Its not just their updated release or On disk DLC.
> 
> Capcom DID make pretty fun fighting games. Vampire Savoir, MVC2, and 3rd Strike are my favorite fighters next to Guilty Gear. Other than SFXT(Which I have yet to played) UMVC3 and SF4 are basically dumbed down versions of their previous games with shitty comeback mechanics. And now I'm afraid in what are they going to do with DS now that its rumored to be in development.


SFxT is pretty damn good imo. Then again I suck at most fighters so take that for what you will.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Have you've been living under a rock for the past 2 years? DmC, Cancelling ML3 and among other things is the reason why Capcom fucking sucks right now. Its not just their updated release or On disk DLC.
> 
> Capcom DID make pretty fun fighting games. Vampire Savoir, MVC2, and 3rd Strike are my favorite fighters next to Guilty Gear. Other than SFXT(Which I have yet to played) UMVC3 and SF4 are basically dumbed down versions of their previous games with shitty comeback mechanics. And now I'm afraid in what are they going to do with DS now that its rumored to be in development.



capcom does make pretty good fighting games, it still takes a considerable amount of skill to be good at sf4 and umvc3. and Im only talking about fighting games, i dont give a darn about their other franchises, and ml3 couldnt even get 100,000 likes to save the franchise, and thats even throwing in the fact that just because you like it doesnt mean you will buy it.


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2012)

So... how are Jin, King and Paul?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 6, 2012)

Capcom enjoy the fact they have still fans for their serie. But the day, a new company decide to seriously compete with them with a fighting game. They will be fucked if they continue such methods with their fans. They really play with the fans by doing this shit with DLC.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

Had to repreorder due to GAME no longer having them in stock.


----------



## pussyking (Mar 6, 2012)

i rather see how the tekken version of street fighter is gonna look.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2012)

*@ Esura:* Well I forgot to try and punish it using Ryu's Shoryuken in which I am assuming is still a 3-frame startup in this game, so yea. My friend was doing a simple BnB with her which lead to almost 300 damage using the Rekka (c.Short, c.Jab, c.Forward xx Rekka). Not sure which strength he used though.

*@ Valerian:* I think Jin has potential to be strong, but coming from a strictly SF background I have an awkward time dong his Special Step. He gets some really solid damage off his BnBs too. I don't think he has a solid Anti-Air though. 

As for King, I think he's a great 2nd character. His Knee move is just so damn good. It juggles into itself and you can end it with his Shoryu command throw for almost 400 damage if you setup the knee loop. His j.Fierce is such a good jump-in as well, I have a pretty hard time Anti-Airing it with Ryu, only way I canfor sure anti-air is using an EX Shoryu. His ground command throws are weird though because one hits only when they're standing and one only when they're crouching.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2012)

> Bad news for people hoping to play the 2 player co-op mode in Street Fighter X Tekken with an in-person friend against others online on the Xbox 360, as Capcom USA vice president, Christian Svensson, recently explained the situation.
> 
> Will 2 player local co-op on Xbox Live be patched in for the 360 version of Street Fighter X Tekken? — Weegee
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

360 players got screwed.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2012)

So unless I'm blind there seems to be no "gallery mode" to view endings, songs, etc. Or I just haven't unlocked it yet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy shit @ 360. No extra characters like the Sony mofo's then this? Lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

And this is why I don't really buy 360 games that much any more. I get more out of the Playstation Network and don't have to pay for it.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a question: Is this game noob friendly, I mean if it's not too hard to play and can at least pull some combos when I began playing with some training?

Or is it like Street Fighter 4, Blazblue, Soul Calibur 5 (a little hard to pull combo)

Cause im more a Tekken player, Naruto Storm, Dragon Ball, Bought Marvel vs Capcom 3 and I find it kinda easy to pull combos and suoers so Im not too bad.

So I want to know if this game is the same as the usual street fighters games or it's more like a Marvel vs Capcom 3, that isn't too complicated to play.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

It is catered to both audience, hardcore and casual. Esp with the gem system, you can stack defense gems if you get you ass handed to you. There is a way you can make certain combinations of buttons to 1 button at a time, to make it easier. Kinda like a macro, but at the cost of some of your super meter.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2012)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I have a question: Is this game noob friendly, I mean if it's not too hard to play and can at least pull some combos when I began playing with some training?
> 
> Or is it like Street Fighter 4, Blazblue, Soul Calibur 5 (a little hard to pull combo)
> 
> ...



Capcom did a good job catering to both audiences. Links are easier to perform in this game and having "magic-series" chain combo makes the game a lot more welcoming for newcomers to the genre. Also Supers are performed with one simple motion plus 3 punches or kicks; there are no more double input motions.

Once you get more into the game you can really explore the Counter Hit system, links, and situational combos.

I'm gonna be online if anyone wants to play
PSN - Duy123


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2012)

This game  

Juri and Hwoarang


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy shit, online is terrible for this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah that's what I've been hearing, I feel sorry for the people who don't have a scene near their area.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2012)

The audio desync issues make playing online fucking atrocious.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that's what I've been hearing, I feel sorry for the people who don't have a scene in near their area.



There's a scene everywhere

This game is just SFIV in disguise with different characters and a gimped color editor. The same Menu set and Health Bars. What's the difference? .


----------



## thoughtful1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard that some people play through arcade mode with official partners and the ending cinematic doesn't play


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

You have to buy some of the endings...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> There's a scene everywhere



Yeah I've been hearing big things about the scene in Zimbabwe. I hear they will have their own EVO event soon, I can't wait to attend and experience the hype.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah online is fucking shitty.. which is weird considering AE's online was "good"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 7, 2012)

Really digging Julia. She has that lame playstyle that I love.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2012)

I am trying to play as xiao and failing horribly  this game system is really gonna be murder on me


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone tell mz what are the characters Xbox 360 won't have ? If it's just characters like packman or Megaman, I don't care....


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Can someone tell mz what are the characters Xbox 360 won't have ? If it's just characters like packman or Megaman, I don't care....


Cole, Kuro and Toro. Also it seems likely Mega Man and Pac-Man might be available on the 360 later down the line. I used to think they were exclusive so they could be Kuro and Toro's rivals but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I've been hearing big things about the scene in Zimbabwe. I hear they will have their own EVO event soon, I can't wait to attend and experience the hype.



What does a South African country have to do with this? I'm sure people play video games over there. There isn't a South African thread on Shoryuken. 


The color editor is so half assed. Paying for endings? What's next paying to make a lobby online?


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> What does a South African country have to do with this? I'm sure people play video games over there. There isn't a South African thread on Shoryuken.
> 
> 
> The color editor is so half assed. Paying for endings? What's next paying to make a lobby online?



Just hilarious the troll is getting trolled. Poor Formation.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 7, 2012)

This was kinda obvious but I just hope Alex is in this game. He would fit so perfectly.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 7, 2012)

haven't tried online yet, but man this game is a blast!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Just hilarious the troll is getting trolled. Poor Formation.



You think I would get trolled? 

Bringing up South Africa in this thread..


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This was kinda obvious but I just hope Alex is in this game. He would fit so perfectly.



I'd say he has pretty good chance of getting in the game.


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y9mEy635Lrc[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Alex costume


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you guys found your mains yet?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P9oiE-Wj0J4[/YOUTUBE]

Got hyped, but then I remembered it was Capcom and how it was raped on teh 360 version.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Cole, Kuro and Toro. Also it seems likely Mega Man and Pac-Man might be available on the 360 later down the line. I used to think they were exclusive so they could be Kuro and Toro's rivals but that doesn't seem to be the case.



If it's just these characters, then, I don't worry. The PS3 version can keep it exclusive. For me, such characters break the universe of "Street fighter X Tekken" and make it look like more a "Marvel vs Capcom" game.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> If it's just these characters, then, I don't worry. The PS3 version can keep it exclusive. For me, such characters break the universe of "Street fighter X Tekken" and make it look like more a "Marvel vs Capcom" game.


Well I think Mega Man does feel like a Street Fighter joke character and Cole works very well plus the cats do remind me of Gon in Tekken 3 so I'd say they fit in. Pac-Man is out of place but he's still pretty cool. I can't wait to try all these characters out.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 8, 2012)

So..the game is kinda..Meh at the moment. I love the art style, but there's SO..MUCH..SH*T! Gems, Pandora, Super, EX, Ultra, Cross ultra, whatever that team fighting special is called, the list goes on! How on earth am i going to get into this fighting system


----------



## Lawrence33 (Mar 8, 2012)

and the girls are actually going to look good in the namco version. this is coming from a SF fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2012)

is that all you posted to say?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Have you guys found your mains yet?



Chun-Li was already set to be on my main team, but I haven't figured out who I want to pair with her just yet. Hwoarang is my Tekken main but I'm not sold on him being on my main team with Chun just yet, he may be better off being an alt.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the this game but I am trying to get adjusted to the speed. I have been playing MvC for months. I also have to re adjust to footsies again.  I am liking Juri, Poison Bison and Hugo at the moment. I also like playing Rog because he gets super armor when  you charge his special/EX/super lol


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 8, 2012)

I receive the game. Like it was said, the Online mode doesn't work very well.

BTW: No unlockable character in this game ?? All new characters in DLC ???


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Have you guys found your mains yet?



Haven't got the game yet but it looks like its gonna be Vega and King.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Have you guys found your mains yet?



I start with Cammy and Lili. Maybe I could change.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2012)

*@ Hellion:* I think Rog is so ass in this game at the moment, and this is coming from someone who played Rog throughout Vanilla SF4 and Super. All his dash punch lost range and speed. His Headbutt whiffs on crouching opponents now and the EX Smash does not have armor on it and EX Smash is his ideal combo ender now since it grants a wall bounce.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 8, 2012)

Damn, the game was made for Playstation users. On Xbox, I use the left joystick to move but on this game, they set  quick combo on this joystick. I must remove it from the left joystick.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 8, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Hellion:* I think Rog is so ass in this game at the moment, and this is coming from someone who played Rog throughout Vanilla SF4 and Super. All his dash punch lost range and speed. His Headbutt whiffs on crouching opponents now and the EX Smash does not have armor on it and EX Smash is his ideal combo ender now since it grants a wall bounce.



I should have been more specific I purely like him because he was the easiest to beat story mode with. All I did was charge the punch and do a super . My main focus is on the 4 aforementioned characters

EDIT: Also What is the range of Akuma's Ultra I am unsure of the way it hits. I know that I could test it out in training but between work and sleep I haven't had a chance to test out its properties


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I thought this was pretty well done.

[YOUTUBE]Hn_HaEf62h4[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't know if I should pre-order the game for the gem powerups, I'll probably end up getting it on the PC next week anyway, rather than the Xbox.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Damn, the game was made for Playstation users.



Lolno.                   .


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 8, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Damn, the game was made for Playstation users.


like all street fighter games im sure it was made primarily for the arcade stick users


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 8, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno.                   .



The game was made to be used with the directional paddle and not the joystick. But on a Xbox controller, the directional paddle is not in the same place than on a playstation controller. 
For me it's not comfortable to use the directional paddle on Xbox. I must remove Quick Combo 1 option from the left joystick to use it.

I feel I offend you, just by saying the game was thought for PS3. I forget people here are very sensitive because of war console debates.



cnorwood said:


> like all street fighter games im sure it was made primarily for the arcade stick users



I'm not an arcade stick user. This is why I noticed this problem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF i can't get used to the friggen controls!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 8, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Have you guys found your mains yet?



i feel ryu's pretty strong in this game.  other than that, gotta wait a couple of weeks till i play it more.  oh yea also rolento i like.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 8, 2012)

Been trying Jin's kick Glitch and it's funny you can repeat that kick glitch when they are spinning in the air up to 3 times again like a cancel. Then you end it with your EX.

Only done it with some friends and in practice mode, never tryed it online.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 8, 2012)

so what gems is everyone using?

i'm using the block gem.  sure it uses a meter, but only when i eff up.  and meter gems.  i like options and damage.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2012)

*@ cnorwood:* Wait whaaa?

The only Capcom fighting game that comes to mind that I think it was be hugely advantageous to use a stick is CvS2, granted you play a C,A, or N-Groove. Other than that it's all about personal preference.

*@ Missing_Nin:* Ryu is VERY good in this game. I just got back from a long SFxT session at my arcade and Ryu's damage output and footsies are crazy good. Getting EX Donkey Kicked and it's follow up pushes well over 300 damage and sets you in a 50/50 mixup if you quick stand. Also having a 3-frame Reversal just makes him that much better.

As for Gems, we didn't really set them during the session, but I am currently using a bunch of Defense Gems and Meter Gems. 

Oh, I also bought the last copy of the Brady guide earlier today, so if you guys need to know some frame data let me know. I can probably tell you guys what is safe or not. Also Nina is really nasty for those who plan on getting into her. Jin is also looking to be very strong. He can literally set up using his fireball, get close and start doing walking s.Jabs on you. His s.Jab is +4 on block and +8 on hit. Have fun pressing s.Jabs in people's face and hit confirm it when it lands.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 9, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ cnorwood:* Wait whaaa?
> 
> The only Capcom fighting game that comes to mind that I think it was be hugely advantageous to use a stick is CvS2, granted you play a C,A, or N-Groove. Other than that it's all about personal preference.



Please dont get me wrong im not saying anything like stick>pad. All I was saying is that when they were developing this game im sure they had a pad mindset. I have yet to see a dev play with a pad.


----------



## Helix (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn, it really sucks about the online complaints. I might have to pass, since that is my only means of competition.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2012)

My copy just arrived!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 9, 2012)

What is the best option to improve his skills ? Play the higher level of Arcade mode or Keep fighting on the Online mode. I play with Cammy and Xiaoyu. I know how to play with Cammy (because of SFIV) but it's more difficult with Xiaoyu.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta be super freaking close just to throw in this game.

Who goes well with Kazuya? Using Ken at the moment but I wanted other opinions.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2012)

setoshi said:


> Gotta be super freaking close just to throw in this game.
> 
> Who goes well with Kazuya? Using Ken at the moment but I wanted other opinions.


I quite like teaming him up with Juri myself.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm currently using Asuka/Abel. Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm open to suggestions as I play with more characters. I also enjoy Hworang and Julia (usually I just interchange the 4, but Asuka/Abel are my favorites).

I'm a noob so I need tips and tricks and shit 

played an xbl match and got raped. Couldn't even land a hit or defend 

I'll wait until the good players rank up a bit so the matchmaking is more fair to me.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 9, 2012)

Helix said:


> Damn, it really sucks about the online complaints. I might have to pass, since that is my only means of competition.



Shoryuken.com has regional forums. You can find people to play with.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What is the best option to improve his skills ? Play the higher level of Arcade mode or Keep fighting on the Online mode. I play with Cammy and Xiaoyu. I know how to play with Cammy (because of SFIV) but it's more difficult with Xiaoyu.



I don't know if this is the best way but I am playing through Arcade with every default team on Hardest. This is so that I can get use to the mechanics of the game and also to use characters that I have never palyed (Tekken). It also helps me see which characters fit my play style


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2012)

Abel/Asuka would make a decent team. As long as you start out with Abel though. Asuka has a strong crossup game off her j.Fierce and a lot of her command chains are safe on block, not at home so I can't really check the guide for you on how advantageous you are.

I have been thinking up some gem combos for characters that play purely off momentum like Asuka and gets weaker if her momentum stops and are pushed out. Give your starter character a bunch of meter building gems, especially the one where you get a meter gain boost if you tag in X character. This will allow your point character to build meter, Tag Cancel or magic series tag in your 2nd character. Your 2nd character will do their followup combo and use a Tag Cancel to tag back in your point character to activate their meter building gem. If you feel confident in mixing up your opponent with your 2nd character, keep them in, if not you just reset the situation except this time with a life lead.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 9, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What is the best option to improve his skills ? Play the higher level of Arcade mode or Keep fighting on the Online mode. I play with Cammy and Xiaoyu. I know how to play with Cammy (because of SFIV) but it's more difficult with Xiaoyu.



depends on how good you are and what you're trying to improve on.

offline competition helps a lot
online is alright
training if you want to improve on specific things or ideas


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

EXACTLY HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS GAME. Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 9, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ cnorwood:* Wait whaaa?
> 
> The only Capcom fighting game that comes to mind that I think it was be hugely advantageous to use a stick is CvS2, granted you play a C,A, or N-Groove. Other than that it's all about personal preference.
> 
> ...



i doubt they have this cause it only usually shows hitting moves, but ryu's forward dash if they have it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm currently using Asuka/Abel. Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm open to suggestions as I play with more characters. I also enjoy Hworang and Julia (usually I just interchange the 4, but Asuka/Abel are my favorites).
> 
> I'm a noob so I need tips and tricks and shit
> 
> ...



Asuka/Abel as a team is very ambitious choice in opinion. But it's very original and I guess, you need to work hard to mastering these characters.



Hellion said:


> I don't know if this is the best way but I am playing through Arcade with every default team on Hardest. This is so that I can get use to the mechanics of the game and also to use characters that I have never palyed (Tekken). It also helps me see which characters fit my play style



This is what I did When I played SFIV for the first time I must admit, I'm less patient. I want to have fun on Xbox Live . My main problem is that I want to use Xiaoyu, I character I don't know, but I believe there are lot of potential in this character when you know how to use her.
I guess your right, I must work again and again in the arcade mode to become stronger. I can't finish the Arcade mode in Hardest so I have to work on it first.



Missing_Nin said:


> depends on how good you are and what you're trying to improve on.
> 
> offline competition helps a lot
> online is alright
> training if you want to improve on specific things or ideas



My team is Cammy/Xiaoyu. I know how to use Cammy but it's more difficult for Xiaoyu. 
I think, my problem is the lack of training with Xiaoyu, and the new gameplay. It's very new for me to manage two energy gauges. It's not like Marvel vs Capcom, the game is over when one of your character is KO. There is also the brutal change of technique when I change Cammy to Xiaoyu. I need time do adapt.

You guys are right. More fight offline will help.

Thank you very guys


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2012)

Naaaaah, Abel is even easier to use in this game because his step kick can be linked into his Jabs now which is hell of a lot easier than linking his cl.Fierce in SF4.

*@ Missing_Nin:* Ryu's forward dash is 17-frames according to the guide.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm rolling Rolento/King, Sagat/King, Sagat/Rolento at the mo'. Tried Steve, but his ass is out of my league without practice. Gonna keep him in the lab for a while, though. Gonna keep Marduk and Lili in my pocket, too.

Lei looks like he's gonna be Gen-tier + with all of stances. Dudley and Bryan look fun tho'.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a lot of fun so far with the game. Tried out my Street Fighter IV mains, Ibuki, Cammy, and Abel. Ibuki does not play as well in this game. Her damage output and health are just too minimal. Cammy plays just like she does in SFIV. And I definitely want to main her in this game. Abel does as well. 

Tried out a few Tekken characters too. Jin, Xiaoyu, Raven, and Lili are all really fun and I really want to learn them. 

Aside from those seven, I don't really want to push myself to learn any other characters for now. Although I do eventually want to play with Juri, Julia, Sakura, Alisa, Lars, and Asuka. Soo many characters that I want to play!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 10, 2012)

The sound bug on the online mode is annoying. I hope they'll fix it soon.

I noticed a lot of people play the time to win a game. It's annoying we can't set unlimited time.

And also....lot of Ken/Ryu or Ryu/Ken Teams. I don't think it's very original to form a team with so similar characters. We have a game of 38 characters. We don't lack of choice.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2012)

43 characters actually. 


On ps3 anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2012)

Darth said:


> 43 characters actually.
> 
> 
> On ps3 anyway.


Well 41 at the moment since Mega Man and Pac-Man come out on .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The sound bug on the online mode is annoying. I hope they'll fix it soon.
> 
> I noticed a lot of people play the time to win a game. It's annoying we can't set unlimited time.



They have addressed that issue and they said they'll look into it. They technically can fix it now, but it would make the online even more laggy than it already is.

Regarding the timer...
The timer is a big part of the game, taking it out is just lame. Also there are a lot of timeouts right now because people don't really know how to play yet. I can see people start pushing 400-500 damage off 1 meter very soon in this game. MvC3 had a lot of timeouts when the game first came out, and now matches for that game ends extremely fast most of the time.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

You still rolling Steve, Duy? OR you given up on this game's C. Viper yet?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Considering buying this, found I guy who's selling it for $40 but I'm worried it's too much like SF4 which I've been playing for 2 years that I'm so sick of, SSF4 and Arcade edition included...then again it's Street Fighter so I will probably get it.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2012)

if you can get it for 40, buy it. don't hesitate.


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Boss said:


> Considering buying this, found I guy who's selling it for $40 but I'm worried it's too much like SF4 which I've been playing for 2 years that I'm so sick of, SSF4 and Arcade edition included...then again it's Street Fighter so I will probably get it.



The game will most likely get a update similar to AE but thats about it I'm guessing.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Boss said:


> Considering buying this, found I guy who's selling it for $40 but I'm worried it's too much like SF4 which I've been playing for 2 years that I'm so sick of, SSF4 and Arcade edition included...then again it's Street Fighter so I will probably get it.



Buy it, it's way more fun than SF4.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Boss said:


> Considering buying this, found I guy who's selling it for $40 but I'm worried it's too much like SF4 which I've been playing for 2 years that I'm so sick of, SSF4 and Arcade edition included...then again it's Street Fighter so I will probably get it.


There are enough similarities and differences to keep you interested. Also this game has the best arcade mode of any fighting game I've played (especially Capcom crossovers).


----------



## Superstars (Mar 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Buy it, it's way more fun than SF4.



I don't know about that. In time, many will go back to where it started.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

What did SF4 start?


----------



## Superstars (Mar 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> What did SF4 start?



The rebirth of the fighting genre.
Don't get me wrong, I like SFXTK, I play both of the games actually. But I feel that the system of SFXTk can become to repetitive and get boring quick. As of now of course, it is new and hot.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh, I also bought the last copy of the Brady guide earlier today, so if you guys need to know some frame data let me know. I can probably tell you guys what is safe or not. Also Nina is really nasty for those who plan on getting into her. Jin is also looking to be very strong. He can literally set up using his fireball, get close and start doing walking s.Jabs on you. His s.Jab is +4 on block and +8 on hit. Have fun pressing s.Jabs in people's face and hit confirm it when it lands.



I've noticed that Ken can not Kara throw. Is there any info on this in the guide?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

Rebirth? Lolno.

SFxT has more technical depth than SF4 does.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> EXACTLY HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS GAME. Took the words right out of my mouth.


*CAPCOM*

*C*omes *A*round* P*issing *C*ustomers *O*ff *M*onthly

I'm thinking about getting this but Capcom's just gotten so greedy with money that I don't even feel like supporting them anymore. They just have no shame anymore. People are starting to catch on to how low they've gotten. It may be only a matter of time till people stop dick riding them and start stomping on their balls because this DLC bullshit and overall greediness has gotten out of hand. 

For those who don't know about Asura's Wrath, another game made by Capcom, you should all know that they're actually making the storyline as DLC. Yes, you will actually have to pay to finish the rest of the storyline within the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone else used M. Bison's taunt (in English) yet? It's priceless.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 10, 2012)

Steve is cool as hell. but its alot of work playing wit him. wish the flicker jabs were alot better.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2012)

SF4 and SFxT are completely different games. Whatever you were doing in SF4, trash it. Simple fundamentals such as basic footsies and zoning are there, but jump-ins along with other stuff are insane in this game. I'm starting to realize as to why they made throws so fucken terrible in this game (7f startup). The amount of reward you get off certain Counter Hit moves are so scary. Once people start figuring out their game more and working off counter hits, expect to be thrown again.

*@ Hangatyr:* Hahaha, Steve is no where near Viper status and yea, I'm still playing him. His combos are not that hard really. A lot of his stuff just has to do with his ducks, so imagine playing Dudley. I'm not playing him cause I think he's good or anything, I'm a big fan of Hajime no Ippo so I gotta play Steve, hahaha. I've never played a character with such a huge gimp in terms of defense. Not to mention his mid-game is pretty weak too. If he tries to weave, duck, or command normal his way in, just react and counterpoke. As long as you block his c.Strong and cl.Strong you're good.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> *CAPCOM*
> 
> *C*omes *A*round* P*issing *C*ustomers *O*ff *M*onthly
> 
> ...



Actually the new Final Fantasy has done the same thing. Where you have to pay for the ending of the game.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 10, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Naaaaah, Abel is even easier to use in this game because his step kick can be linked into his Jabs now which is hell of a lot easier than linking his cl.Fierce in SF4.
> 
> *@ Missing_Nin:* Ryu's forward dash is 17-frames according to the guide.



how much block stun is his cr. hk.  that would be cool if cr. hk, hold fireball cancel, dash was + frames.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> how much block stun is his cr. hk.  that would be cool if cr. hk, hold fireball cancel, dash was + frames.



His sweep is -8 on block, so the only thing that is safe coming out of it is a cancel into a fireball. You can actually get punished if you do Sweep dash cancel forward.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2012)

Why is Yoshimitsu so fucking terrible in this game? What is his purpose? Almost everything he does is terrible, smh.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2012)

Random poster.

Anyway, I'm here to say I am in love with Kazuya's crouching Heavy Punch.  It combos into any of his other special attacks, be it the Rising Sun kick, an EWGF, or either of his Super Combos.  It is amazingly easy to combo, as well


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2012)

You can do Jin's Special Step with a double QCF motion. That made my life so much easier.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2012)

DLC rivalry cutscenes have come out. I found this one in particular entertaining.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irtc_YwOjVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Actually the new Final Fantasy has done the same thing. Where you have to pay for the ending of the game.



Yes, I've heard of this as well. It seems Square Enix has developed Capcom's shameless tactics on how to gain more money.

This is a little off topic but this makes me fear for what'll happen to Final Fantasy Versus XIII. God only knows the amount of unnecessary DLC they'll put for that game. And now it's certain that Square Enix will incorporate more DLC for their future games.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yes, I've heard of this as well. It seems Square Enix has developed Capcom's shameless tactics on how to gain more money.
> 
> This is a little off topic but this makes me fear for what'll happen to Final Fantasy Versus XIII. God only knows the amount of unnecessary DLC they'll put for that game. And now it's certain that Square Enix will incorporate more DLC for their future games.



Don't get me started on Versus....if it EVER comes out in the first place. Damn Duke Nukem dev cycle wannabe. 

Either way. Say I am a player who plays pretty well in fighting games like Soul Calibur, but not as good in complex fighters like KoF or something of that nature. How hard do you think it would be for me to learn and play on the level that most of these people online for SFxT nowadays? Basically I know that you can swap out some defense gems and make macro like shortcuts on your buttons, but how deep is the fighting system. And how much of a learning curve was it for people who was used to Tekken being a 3D fighter, for their conversion to the 2D plane?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't get me started on Versus....if it EVER comes out in the first place. Damn Duke Nukem dev cycle wannabe.
> 
> Either way. Say I am a player who plays pretty well in fighting games like Soul Calibur, but not as good in complex fighters like KoF or something of that nature. How hard do you think it would be for me to learn and play on the level that most of these people online for SFxT nowadays? Basically I know that you can swap out some defense gems and make macro like shortcuts on your buttons, but how deep is the fighting system. And how much of a learning curve was it for people who was used to Tekken being a 3D fighter, for their conversion to the 2D plane?



The entry level for this game is not high at all. I doubt people will be doing big damage combos online since the current netcode is so laggy to try and perform some advanced combos. I'll tell you now, the Tekken characters do not play anything like their Tekken counterpart, nor do they play anything like a SF character. Save a few characters like Jin, etc.

Not to say that this game is simple by any means. The game is too new to say it is a simple game or not, but from what is shown by Desk in his dash canceling video, this game is gonna have a lot of depth.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Regarding the timer...
> The timer is a big part of the game, taking it out is just lame. Also there are a lot of timeouts right now because people don't really know how to play yet. I can see people start pushing 400-500 damage off 1 meter very soon in this game. MvC3 had a lot of timeouts when the game first came out, and now matches for that game ends extremely fast most of the time.



I'm not talking about removing the timer but just give the option for an unlimited time like in the versus mode.
But I guess the real problem is that for the people who stay too long time in the game and make lags.
In my opinion, the problem of timeout is not because  people don't know how to play but because 99 seconds is too short for 2 energy gauges per player.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2012)

No, it's because people don't know how to play. Unlimited timer would a rather important aspect of the meta-game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2012)

Wait whaaaa, you have a problem gaining meter?

I can build a full stock in one round without even trying. Trust me a lot of people don't really know anything about this game. Like a lot of the Tekken character's move is an overhead but it looks nothing like one. Kazuya's step kick looks just like Ken's, but his is overhead. Julia's uppercut command normal is an overhead, a lot of things like that visually don't make sense. 

Also a lot of moves are look and appear to be safe on block, but they surely aren't, hahaha. Was talking to some guy at the arcade and he was like "yo, Asuka's Exorciser is safe on block". When I went home I looked at the guide and that move is fucken -6 on block hahaha.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what frames does all three DP's come out at for Ken?

Edit: Also what is the invincibility frames at? It still feels like medium punch DP has the most invincibility?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2012)

Duy, I guess the Frenchie is referring to the health bars.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 11, 2012)

The combos in this game is so strict. Feels impossible to do the trials on ps3 pad.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2012)

Your execution just sucks ass. The game actually feels easier to combo in, most of the links are easy enough without plinking.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Does anyone know what frames does all three DP's come out at for Ken?
> 
> Edit: Also what is the invincibility frames at? It still feels like medium punch DP has the most invincibility?



Jab Shoryu: 4f startup, invincible from frames 1-2.
Strong Shoryu: 5f startup, invincible from frames 1-7.
Fierce Shoryu: 3f startup, invincible from frames 1-4.

Strong Shoryu is still the ideal anti-air option.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 11, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Jab Shoryu: 4f startup, invincible from frames 1-2.
> Strong Shoryu: 5f startup, invincible from frames 1-7.
> Fierce Shoryu: 3f startup, invincible from frames 1-4.
> 
> Strong Shoryu is still the ideal anti-air option.



Ah, thanks. So Fierce Shoryu is the fastest and the Strong Shoryu has the most invincible frames, or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 11, 2012)

Still suck at this game (and all my friends are so good at it  ) I dropped Abel/Asuka and went for Juri/Asuka since Juri is fun as hell to play with (her and raven but I luv me some Asuka). 

Found a really great synergy combo vid on Juri/Asuka but not very instructional, I am determined to get good at this game. Too bad I don't have more people to play with offline, the one frined I do have is limited since we live far away 

EDIT: also I just saw a video that has all the colors unlocked (not just white and black but literally every color in the rainbow and then some) why did Capcom remove that? God I hope they don't sell it back to us, I was really dissapointed with the custom feature.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Your execution just sucks ass. The game actually feels easier to combo in, most of the links are easy enough without plinking.



+1 To all of this.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 11, 2012)

Yall just hating on my swag team

Raven/Rolento and maybe Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2012)

Raven/Yoshimitsu have such a badass entry clip. I'm tempted to use the team for just that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 11, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Ah, thanks. So Fierce Shoryu is the fastest and the Strong Shoryu has the most invincible frames, or am I reading it wrong?



That is correct.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 11, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That is correct.



+ Reps babycakes!

Thanks again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> No, it's because people don't know how to play. Unlimited timer would a rather important aspect of the meta-game.



I don't know what you mean by meta-games.

But I still disagree with you. 99 seconds was the time given for a regular fight on SF4. On SFxT, you have the same time for 2 life gauges per player (I made a mistake using the word energy). If you meet an opponent as strong as you, it could become difficult to finish the fight without a timeout.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Wait whaaaa, you have a problem gaining meter?
> 
> I can build a full stock in one round without even trying. Trust me a lot of people don't really know anything about this game. Like a lot of the Tekken character's move is an overhead but it looks nothing like one. Kazuya's step kick looks just like Ken's, but his is overhead. Julia's uppercut command normal is an overhead, a lot of things like that visually don't make sense.
> 
> Also a lot of moves are look and appear to be safe on block, but they surely aren't, hahaha. Was talking to some guy at the arcade and he was like "yo, Asuka's Exorciser is safe on block". When I went home I looked at the guide and that move is fucken -6 on block hahaha.



I made a mistake, I meant "life gauge".


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2012)

Meta-game is the game within the game. 

You do way more damage in SFxT than you do in SF4. Yes, you have two characters, but you have ways of preventing your opponent from switching, and even if he does, it's generally very easy to punish it (hard tags, anyway). If you are unable to gain a life-lead with both your characters (as the game combines the two when a Time-Over is reached), then that simply means you weren't playing well enough to win. Running out the clock to gain that W is a legitimate strategy when you have the advantage in life/points, and is used in nearly every competitive sport/game.

Again, if you kept being beat by TO, then *you're* the weak element. Not the game, not the opponent, but you.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2012)

Time to work on my anti-airs again.  I grow tired of the "Jumping" Ken and Ryu act. Hugo solves that problem for the most part but then i get called the spammer for using his backbreaker all the time on them


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 12, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Time to work on my anti-airs again.  I grow tired of the "Jumping" Ken and Ryu act. Hugo solves that problem for the most part but then i get called the spammer for using his backbreaker all the time on them



if they cant get around what you do with hugo then that's their problem, youre there to win right?


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 12, 2012)

Is this game better than SSF4                       ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2012)

*@ Le M?le Dominant:* Like I said, people aren't too accustomed with the game yet so everyone is doing some rather weak BnB combos and punishes. Combos deal a ton of damage in comparison to SF4, so once things get rollin, the timeouts would be less. Except for me, cause I actually do go for timeouts most of the time.

For example, the average life in this game is 1000. Simple BnBs right now push around 300 with no meter. With meter I've seen people doing 400-500 easily even with just 1 stock. That's half your life for 1 stock and a game system that allows you to build meter extremely fast.

This game is almost like Marvel in a sense when you get a good momentum going you can completely shut down your opponent if they lack the tools to get out. I ran a long session with my friend yesterday online, and sometimes matches last a little over 20 seconds. Got hit by 3 mixup into a combo and consider yourself dead. 

*@ Hangatyr:* Fuck man, I'm gonna have to put Steve on hold for a while. Gonna have to rethink about his gameplay and the game's system as a whole before theorizing and improving his game. Also, I'm having too much fun with Jin right now ahahah.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2012)

Jin? You fuckin' faggit.

y u b droppin' Steve tho? I'm feeling he relies fucking heavily on situational set-ups/awareness. Plus his AA's are ASS in a game where everyone jumps in.

I've found a surprise character, for me at least, in Lili. I normally never play female chars, but she's fun. Plus she can knee-juggle like King.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 12, 2012)

The fuck does this has 3 stars? Game's awesome. It has Tekken in it.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 12, 2012)

man i cant anti-air w/ crap in this game especially w/ tekken characters (mind you i don't play tekken much so...)  the only reliable ones that i can use are the shoto's dp.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2012)

*@ Hangat?r:* I've having a really hard time mounting an offense with him and when I'm actually in, it's not all that hard to just block him out. His anti-air game is also complete garbage as well, except for his Team Super but then almost everyone's Team Super is a good anti-air. 

Hahaha, what's wrong with Jin? He has like the coolest looking moves in the game. Gotta work on doing that Special Step during a c.MK.

*@ Missing_Nin:* Yea, it's so frustrating. I'm so use to anti-airing everything throughout the 7 years I've been playing fighting games competitively and now I just got to trash a lot of those ideas. That's why my gem setup is all about getting meter. I put Julia on point to build meter and when Jin is in, I have the option to Team Super fools out of the air. Easy 50% damage.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea, all those combos aren't too bad to do either it's just setting it up. A lot of those are lead from his jump-in attack which loses a lot air-to-air. Another ideal setup is to get a hit off his f.MP-LP chain. It's easy to counterpoke this from max range as well.

I dig the flicker cancel though, probably test some more stuff out later with him at the arcade.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna pass on Steve too, at least  until I understand the meta of this game better. Gonna focus on Rolento/Sagat/King/Lili, with Rolento basically being my day-1 crutch.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Meta-game is the game within the game.
> 
> You do way more damage in SFxT than you do in SF4. Yes, you have two characters, but you have ways of preventing your opponent from switching, and even if he does, it's generally very easy to punish it (hard tags, anyway). If you are unable to gain a life-lead with both your characters (as the game combines the two when a Time-Over is reached), then that simply means you weren't playing well enough to win. Running out the clock to gain that W is a legitimate strategy when you have the advantage in life/points, and is used in nearly every competitive sport/game.
> 
> Again, if you kept being beat by TO, then *you're* the weak element. Not the game, not the opponent, but you.



I understand your point however, I never blamed the game. I just said a unlimited time option would be good as well. Even if for you, it's a legitimate strategy to play the time, i prefer a match when the opponent really fight until the end.
But we can't force people to not play the time anyways. I just don't remember such strategy when I played SF4 online, this is why I was surprised by this. 

Now if you could finish your argument without calling me a "weak element" it would be....more respectful and make your argument more acceptable.



Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Le M?le Dominant:* Like I said, people aren't too accustomed with the game yet so everyone is doing some rather weak BnB combos and punishes. Combos deal a ton of damage in comparison to SF4, so once things get rollin, the timeouts would be less. Except for me, cause I actually do go for timeouts most of the time.
> 
> For example, the average life in this game is 1000. Simple BnBs right now push around 300 with no meter. With meter I've seen people doing 400-500 easily even with just 1 stock. That's half your life for 1 stock and a game system that allows you to build meter extremely fast.
> 
> This game is almost like Marvel in a sense when you get a good momentum going you can completely shut down your opponent if they lack the tools to get out. I ran a long session with my friend yesterday online, and sometimes matches last a little over 20 seconds. Got hit by 3 mixup into a combo and consider yourself dead.



Yes I do understand and I know have to learn more how to use my team. I compare to much this game to SFIV. I was better at SFIV I'm less patient in ST x T than I was with SFIV.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 12, 2012)

Just picked up the game today. One thing to say: Accidental quick combos, the gem system and the DLC lock on characters already on the disc drove me insane.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 12, 2012)

damn my financial aid hasnt came in yet, i really want this game


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Magnificent said:


> Just picked up the game today. One thing to say: Accidental quick combos, the gem system and the DLC lock on characters already on the disc drove me insane.


You can actually just turn off the quick combo macros by going to your button configuration (unless you already knew that) which helps the game out a lot. The gem system is something that doesn't really bother me either. I don't notice a drastic impact on the game when the gems activate, and it doesn't make the fighting worse by any means imo.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 13, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> You can actually just turn off the quick combo macros by going to your button configuration (unless you already knew that) which helps the game out a lot.



Dear sir, my words can't find a way to thank you.



> The gem system is something that doesn't really bother me either. I don't notice a drastic impact on the game when the gems activate, and it doesn't make the fighting worse by any means imo.



It doesn't bother if the opponent doesn't know how to use it. There are freaky gems there that let you block attacks or tech throws automatically. I for one do know the potential power the gems hold, but I won't stoop so low as to customize my gems into powerful ones. I'd rather keep the default gems and use my own defense skills instead of this bullcrap.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2012)

Using the game's system to it's fullest potential is not stooping low, it's being smart.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2012)

Gems are still fucking stupid, tho'.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone use Lili? She is pretty fun to play.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know if I should get, I'm not a huge fan of fighting games... I haven't bought any since like ... fuck if I know. The only time I play fighting games is when I go to my friend's. The only fighting game I have is Tekken 6, and I never play it, :rofl

But I played SFXT the other day, and it was quite fun. Don't know if I wanna spend the $60 for it though.

I did like SF4 also from what I played of that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2012)

Xerces said:


> Does anyone use Lili? She is pretty fun to play.


I've been messing around with her a bit. She's got some fun combo's for sure, plus she can knee combo.


Scott Pilgrim said:


> Don't know if I should get, I'm not a huge fan of fighting games... I haven't bought any since like ... fuck if I know. The only time I play fighting games is when I go to my friend's. The only fighting game I have is Tekken 6, and I never play it, :rofl
> 
> But I played SFXT the other day, and it was quite fun. Don't know if I wanna spend the $60 for it though.
> 
> I did like SF4 also from what I played of that.



Do it.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 13, 2012)

getting better w/ my AA.  im guessing jumps are faster this time compared to SFIV.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it was in here, but someone posted that jumps are like 6 frames quicker than in SFIV?


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 13, 2012)

im pretty sure it's faster.  i'm not trading as much as before .  ive been playing SFIV too long.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2012)

I just picked up the special edition, cause why the fuck not. Now, it's time to L2P, lolsz


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2012)

Play anyone?

PSN - Duy123


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## cnorwood (Mar 14, 2012)

jin wasnt in the first 2 tekkens


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 14, 2012)

This game is MAD fun! 

I've played with a friend locally vs online people and also played with an online partner in pairs, so much fun!

I'm using Kazuya and Asuka, I really like Kazuya so far.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 14, 2012)

I really hope some of those rivalries make it into Tekken X Street Fighter.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 14, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Using the game's system to it's fullest potential is not stooping low, it's being smart.



If it is something that allows me to block automatically then it is stooping low in my book.

Fireball spam? It's zoning, and a valid tactic to keep opponents who are better than you at close combat. It's also useful to run the clock. Totally legit, and not really broken since there are many ways to deal with it

Ultra combos? You only get those if you get hit, or be very awesome at absorbing hits with focus. It doesn't take your full health or something like that, it's highly punishable on block and it's a substitute for supers because most of the supers suck and take the full meter in SFIV

X-Factor? It doesn't give you weird hax abilities, it is just a boost. Can only be activated once and it really needs to be well calculated to be very effective. A smart player is a player who knows when and where to use X-Factor.

Now let's go to SF x T:

Quick combos: Clearly made for noobs. This is a system that allows you to do an entire combo by pressing two buttons. It's great that you can't customize the combos to something deadly and link heavy, but guess what Capcom is thinking of doing? Selling presets. A player that buys his combos instead of learning them is a loser.

Gems: Not really worth complaining about unless the other player tries to use one of the broken ones. Really Capcom? Auto block? Shit why don't I show of my awesome defending skills against any cross ups and high low mix ups by leaving the controller on the ground, and when I get the chance, why don't I show off my awesome comboing skills that I can perform by pressing two buttons? 

-----------------------

I have no comments about selling content already on the disc, it's typical Capcom. I'm sure many have already repeated what they have said back with every single DLC Capcom has released.

But I will just laugh at what Capcom has said about this.

Capcom why do you sell content already on the disc?

"It's so that non-buyers can play against buyers without having to purchase the content, and it's to save hard disk space"

I'm pretty sure what Capcom meant was: "Let's act like we don't know what the question meant and maybe they will leave us alone".


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Play to win etc etc.

However, now that all these easy infinites are surfacing, I wonder if this will bring back the old school hype of vs games or just make the game boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2012)

Not replying to Magnificent's cause of the stupid.





 Big Two at NYC Next Level.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 14, 2012)

autoblock wastes meter in a game that heavily relies on meter. Autoblock is probably the worst thing you could do


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent said:


> *snip*



Ultra Combos
Should we really reward someone for sucking? Nay, bad system but we learned to live with it. Supers were very good in SF4, it was just that good FADC-able reversals were more worth it due to you being able to combo into Ultra via FADC. Don't forget how good Shinkuu Hadouken was in Vanilla SF4; there was a reason why they had to nerf it. 

X-Factor
You serious? Did we not go through a whole year of Dark Phoenix destroying everybody with Level 3 X-Factor? We still have Wolverine killing off one character when he touches them with Level 1 X-Factor and potentially killing off one more character off one 50/50 mixup on their way in. Big Daddy Wesker is still wrecking everyone during "Level 4" X-Factor. Yes, Kusoru won Final Round. Grats to him, but again...that's one major.

Quick Combo
Hey if the Quick Combo presets can somehow exceed people's potential on doing a real combo then so be it. If they got money to blow then go for it. What they do with their money is their business. Because if they beat you with their bought preset combo, they're not really a loser...they kinda just won the match. Therefore, they're a winner?

Gem
I hope you are aware that Auto-Block costs 1 meter when it activates. Having no meter in this game is forcing yourself to fight an uphill battle. Lost of damage potential, safe tag in, and for some character, a whole anti-air. Auto-Tech for throws costs half a meter as well, not that throws is even a big threat in this game.

That's why I loooooove my meter building gems. Moar meter, moar fun.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2012)

Nina so good, so much damage. 500+ off a jump in with only 1 bar, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2012)

For the people who want it (and aren't complete cuntsicles), I have a .pdf of the SFxT Bible.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> For the people who want it (and aren't complete cuntsicles), I have a .pdf of the SFxT Bible.



can you post or pm a link


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2012)

Check your rep, ese.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Check your rep, ese.



thanks man


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2012)

Mega Man is hillarious. "Time to bring home the bacon!"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2012)

I looking for a new character to change Cammy. My team is Xiaoyu/Cammy but I believe this team is not well balanced. I play the arcade mode with all characters to find the one that will fit with my team.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> For the people who want it (and aren't complete cuntsicles), I have a .pdf of the SFxT Bible.



Could I get a copy?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I looking for a new character to change Cammy. My team is Xiaoyu/Cammy but I believe this team is not well balanced. I play the arcade mode with all characters to find the one that will fit with my team.


Arcade mode is horribad. Do the trials/challenges and mess around in the lab.


Ziko said:


> Could I get a copy?



Sure thing.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Arcade mode is horribad. Do the trials/challenges and mess around in the lab.


What? This is one of the best arcade modes in fighting games so far. The dialogue between the official teams especially.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Arcade mode is horribad. Do the trials/challenges and mess around in the lab.





Gaiash said:


> What? This is one of the best arcade modes in fighting games so far. The dialogue between the official teams especially.



Arcade, like verus mode could be good but I become limited when you become better and better. There is a huge gap between the arcade or the versus mode in the hardest level and the Online mode. 
I do trials but not completely. I didn't tried Challenges mode yet. Maybe I should focus my training on these modes. 
I consider to use Raven with Xiaoyu.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd suggest just checking out some fighting game tournament streams and looking at the various characters being used. Seeing them used in a certain way, of seeing an interesting piece of technology might spark some interest in that char.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 15, 2012)

auto-block is alright right now (that's what i run with online lol.  offline it's no gems), but then i saw the dlc auto-block.  that's a good gem, auto-block for a lot less meter.  it's basically blocks mix-ups.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Nina so good, so much damage. 500+ off a jump in with only 1 bar, lol.



we were playing and i seriously said wat the fuck. couple with power gems too... and its so easy lol.

I have terrible reactions though so jumping in on me is free. But you don't do to much to open me up on the ground. Her rdp+P and lp+mk are tough to reach to when spaced appropriately. 

Does her Geyser Cannon bypass low attacks? That move always countered my pokes when done in a "block string"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't read up on the frame data so I just try to setup ghetto frame traps. I started using Ivory cutter more often after I started getting more games in.
Her EX Geyser Cannon has some invul so that might be it, I'm not sure if it's invincible to just lows or full body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HO0hDLDLY_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Mar 16, 2012)

> *FREE*
> Nine new gem packs totaling 60+ new gems
> Replay analyzer
> Tournament support for gem selection
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2012)

Judging from the amount of free DLC content (That actually matters instead of cosmetic bullshit), Capcom is finally realizing that they pushed all that they can push without completely destroying what's left of gamer's good will. And their pocket money.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2012)

Given how many colours there are on the disc (60 in total, 56 beyond the standard 4), I wonder how much they're gonna charge for those.

DLC gems are still fucking bullshit.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder what the UK prices will be. Hopefully not just swapping the dollar sign for a pound. I mean ?8/?9 per costume pack is a decent amount and it'll leave me with ?3 to spend on DLC for another game (like LittleBigPlanet). And ?12 for the character pack was what I had in mind anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooooor you could just be smart and make a new PSN account with a Delaware post office address.

I'm guessing they'll make another pack or two for the DLC chars (probably one to justify the same price).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I though Capcom was going to lower the price after the DLC on disc fiasco. Well I was wrong, they don't care..



Deathbringerpt said:


> Judging from the amount of free DLC content (That actually matters instead of cosmetic bullshit), Capcom is finally realizing that they pushed all that they can push without completely destroying what's left of gamer's good will. And their pocket money.


 It is a middle ground DLC, nice price for what you get, still they should not get a pass because of it...


----------



## valerian (Mar 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I though Capcom was going to lower the price after the DLC on disc fiasco. Well I was wrong, they don't care..



How much did you thought it would be?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

valerian said:


> How much did you thought it would be?


 I always though it would be $20..tbh.. always. Like I said middle ground DLC= good one for $20 specially because of the 12 characters.. Now because of the On Disc DLC fiasco, I though Capcom would go damages control and lower the price to $10 or $15..just to please the fans that they felt they got ripped off by buying the game day one. The feeling of paying twice for a content inside your disc is not a good one. That is the mentality in general, so I can't blame them.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 16, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Nina so good, so much damage. 500+ off a jump in with only 1 bar, lol.



Can you give me the notations?

I've been messing around with simple stuff with her in training mode earlier today and I really like her s.Jab. What are you using for hit confirm combos? I'm doing c.Jab, s.Jab-Strong xx Geyser right now.

Also is there anything better after a Geyser other than...
c.Fierce xx Geyser into c.Fierce xx Blonde Bomb?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Oooooor you could just be smart and make a new PSN account with a Delaware post office address.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll make another pack or two for the DLC chars (probably one to justify the same price).


What would that do?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2012)

Make it so that you pay American PSN prices without taxes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Can you give me the notations?
> 
> I've been messing around with simple stuff with her in training mode earlier today and I really like her s.Jab. What are you using for hit confirm combos? I'm doing c.Jab, s.Jab-Strong xx Geyser right now.
> 
> ...



if you're staying meter less i dunno.

but for one bar, after [c.Fierce xx Geyser]x2 go into EX rdp+P. it causes ground bounce. from that you can hcb+K ~PP for arm break series.

solid damage. he only thing u need is one or two good reads/mixups.
 can get kinda stupid with gems. 

i respect nina tho. dem thighs


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 17, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> For the people who want it (and aren't complete cuntsicles), I have a .pdf of the SFxT Bible.



I too would like the guide broseph!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2012)

PUT 'EM IN DA CAMEL CLUTCH!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2012)

Nina has no ass though


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2012)

Dropping King in favour of that MarDUKE. Cause King is ass.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Dropping King in favour of that MarDUKE. Cause King is ass.



Whaaaaaaa!?!?!?!?

You get like 50% damage if you combo tag into him though. Plus if the opponent has a weak anti-air, jump at them with j.Fierce all day.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2012)

His normals are ASS. Plus I fucking hate his command grab yo.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2012)

King is annoying when used right. 

crazy Vega can combo off his overhead so easy for me.

any tips on doing Kazuya Mist step out of normals quicker? its tough.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> King is annoying when used right.
> 
> crazy Vega can combo off his overhead so easy for me.
> 
> any tips on doing Kazuya Mist step out of normals quicker? its tough.



Try doing QCFx2.

As for doing a low normal straight from a standing position you can hit df, qcf. Like if you're canceling from a c.Strong from a standing position do df+mp, qcf.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 19, 2012)

Well seeing vga charts the overall sales are pretty dissapointing... even more in JP considering the fact that Tekken and SF are big franchises over there... What is the reason? It is ONLY the fact about the DLC story or did the fighting genre slowly begins to lose the casual gamers once again


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2012)

No one gives a fuck.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> No one gives a fuck.



Like about you


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 19, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Well seeing vga charts the overall sales are pretty dissapointing... even more in JP considering the fact that Tekken and SF are big franchises over there... What is the reason? It is ONLY the fact about the DLC story or did the fighting genre slowly begins to lose the casual gamers once again



Or maybe just the fact that the game is shitty?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2012)

It's still less kusoge than SF4.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72IgSsQmPz0[/YOUTUBE]

Hellz ye.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think you understand the term kusoge.

SF4 isn't kusoge. SF4 has flaws, but, not what you'd call kusoge.

Kusoge classify poorly made games, with a lot of unintentional shittiness in them, due to bad programming/lack of testing/general shit not given. 

IE things like day 1 easy mode infinites.. and stupid glitchy shit..

edit: However, kusoge still have the ability to be fun, despite shittiness.. ex. FUC/HnK/Sailor Moon Bishoujo S, even older GG like GGX, with all the stupid FD cancel infinites and other dumb shit that existed pre XX

kusoge that aren't fun - SvC Chaos, CFJ, SFxT, etc


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2012)

No, I'm just calling SF4 a shitty game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd play it for a day straight with joe netplayer before I picked up SFxT


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought this game would blow me away since it combines two of my favorite fighting games into one

But sofar I find it a little disappointing. The whole Tag routine gets stale quite fast. And somehow Tekken characters are subpar to SF characters. But the last part could very well be my own lack of skill, since although a lot of the tekken cast have their moves, it doesn't feel the same as the Tekken games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2012)

is it weird i got lazy trying to figure out combos and started playing like old fashioned street fighter? still doing good for some reason..


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 19, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I thought this game would blow me away since it combines two of my favorite fighting games into one
> 
> But sofar I find it a little disappointing. The whole Tag routine gets stale quite fast. And somehow Tekken characters are subpar to SF characters. But the last part could very well be my own lack of skill, since although a lot of the tekken cast have their moves, it doesn't feel the same as the Tekken games



it's tekken fighters put into a SF game.  tekken players aren't subpar, but they do play differently than the SF cast.



Khris said:


> is it weird i got lazy trying to figure out combos and started playing like old fashioned street fighter? still doing good for some reason..



online aint that great tbh.  i can probably win quite a few w/ the old j. hk., cr. hk combo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> is it weird i got lazy trying to figure out combos and started playing like o*ld fashioned street fighter*? still doing good for some reason..




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HO0hDLDLY_k[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]6BA1xCtBJVs[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]w_juH53xtWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HO0hDLDLY_k[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]6BA1xCtBJVs[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]w_juH53xtWk[/YOUTUBE]




point of vidz please.. too many to watch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> online aint that great tbh.  i can probably win quite a few w/ the old j. hk., cr. hk combo.



scrubby wins could be achieved in many games, but unlike previous ones i don't seem motivated to explore.. dunno why..

i have this urge for playing KoFXIII and Marvel 3 again..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm glad to see some of the Tekken cast being used

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYB3YPhuEFM[/YOUTUBE]

This is actually funny, because as soon as I get the game, I'm planning on using a Heihachi/Asuka team

There is also this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP8xrtKyNcQ[/YOUTUBE]

First time I've ever seen someone using the Cross Art

By the way, which are your favourite themes so far? Mine are the Pandora's Box round 1, Mishima Estate round 1, Bison/Juri Pandora theme, Tekken rival battle theme 1 (Dat Tekken tag remix), Mad Gear Hideout round 1 and round 3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_aaHHye2No[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpVO5AgXsx0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBsKL6adxQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PvyVGyz2r4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saFOOgunGvE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Xf5fbdXEQ[/YOUTUBE]





Sorry for my terrible english


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Asuka is completely awful until proven otherwise.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2012)

How is Raven as a point char? I want someone besides Rolento (and maybe Sagat, if I can find his groove in this game) to serve as point for Marduk.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> How is Raven as a point char? I want someone besides Rolento (and maybe Sagat, if I can find his groove in this game) to serve as point for Marduk.



I think he's a great point character. Strong runaway game to build meter and great normals up close. He lacks an anti-air but then again almost all the Tekken characters do.

I also think he has like the best s.Jab in the game, and having a good s.Jab in this game should not be overlooked.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, his runaway game is ace, but I'm trying to see which has the best synergy for comboing into Marduke. His c.HP QCB+P cancel shiz is a new mechanic to me, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to go about with him.

Rolento/Marduke is real easy to do. Whatever combo into Patriot circle x3, switch, normal-normal xx SIT YO ASS DOWN

Anyone notice that they used Yun's animations for Julia, btw?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2012)

what stick do you guys suggest a newb get to l2p


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> what stick do you guys suggest a newb get to l2p



Anything similar or is the Madcatz TE. 

I think the TE is still going for around $100. Again, the stick doesn't teach you how to play or make you better. You can do anything and everything with a controller, it is all about personal preference. 

I've been playing at the arcades since I was a little kid and I still frequently go every week, so it's natural for me to prefer an arcade stick over a controller. So if you're not all into that or don't have an arcade scene near your place, you might want to think a little more on investing in an arcade stick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> point of vidz please.. too many to watch



How is that to many?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> what stick do you guys suggest a newb get to l2p



Qanba Q4. Same stick/button quality as TE, but is multi-console out of the box.

EightArcade are similar.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 20, 2012)

eightarc is good. duy is right tho it wont make you better but i feel execution is way easier on stick than on pad (after a few months of practice) mainly due to multi button presses or when you need to press multiple buttons in fast succession.  While not growing up around many arcades i noticed that my execution was lacking so i bought a SE, after training i noticed that my execution was going up and some moves were hella easier to perform. Of course SE's are garbage and i ended up upgrading to an eightarc dual mod due to the fact that i had a ps3 and alot of people in my scene had xboxes


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2012)

Play anyone?

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2012)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh, character identity crisis.

Just fucking give me Dudley already, capcom.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 21, 2012)

im getting a feel of how to play this game now. Running juri/heihachi currently.  Juri's pretty beast in this.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 22, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> what stick do you guys suggest a newb get to l2p



an illusion some people get is that they'll perform/do moves/links, etc better on a stick.  there are advantage/disadvantage when it comes to stick/pad.  just make sure you're going to really using it before investing in one.  if you're intent on getting one, get a good one.


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone know of a Chun Li/Ibuki/Cammy/Jin/Rolento combo or video guide to watch? I'm kind of at an impasse with my Street Fighter mains since I can't use Links to save my life.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 24, 2012)

Darth said:


> Anyone know of a Chun Li/Ibuki/Cammy/Jin/Rolento combo or video guide to watch? I'm kind of at an impasse with my Street Fighter mains since I can't use Links to save my life.



Here's one for Chun:


Well just to let you know all of those characters play off linked combos. Chun's links are a lot easier in this game and her BnBs plays off more chains than links so you're kinda safe there. 

I think Ibuki still plays off of her SF4 links and same with Cammy. All of Jin's combos roll off of a link from his c.Jab into c.Forward or b.Strong-Fierce. Rolento's Jabs into c.Foward link is easy so you don't have to worry all that much there.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 27, 2012)

evo is 2v2 wtf...  Plus ban gems after the tournament patch (i dont mind banning assist gem).


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiC5D2-Nfns[/YOUTUBE]

So many dislikes 

lol at Lars and Alisa being bitchsmacked into oblivion.

Meanwhile, Sakura and Blanka were causing an uproar in the airport


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

